#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-28
<jasonjang> 귿 모닝, kkb110
<kkb110> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 일전에...블루투쓰로 동작하는 거...정식 명칭이 머여요? kkb110
<kkb110> 블루투스요??
<jasonjang> 저는 전자펜으로 알고 있습니다만, 너무 넓은 범위에 이름이라서..
<kkb110> 아.. 예전에 전자펜관련 이야기 했었나요? 기억이 가물가물 ^^;;
<jasonjang> 이베이 40불? 운운.. ㅋ
<kkb110> 아 그건 최근몇일사이맞죠?
<kkb110> 40불짜리는
<jasonjang> <kkb110> 저 이거 갖고싶어요 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c0yzkphnFg&feature=player_embedded#start=0:00;end=1:51;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false 예. 2일뿐이 안됐어요.
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<kkb110> siso tablo 랑,
<kkb110> duo tablet kit
<kkb110> 이렇게 두개로 검색해보면 나올거에요
<jasonjang> 예에~ 아주 고맙습니다. 저도 관심이 좀 있어서...좋은 정보 고맙습니다.
<kkb110> 그리고 duo tablet kit 이거는 한국회사인데
<kkb110> gmarket같은데서 '듀오펜' 치면 많이 나올거에요 근데 한국은 좀 비싸더라구요
<jasonjang> 예에~
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 혹시 이맥스 eshell 에서 gtk 컴파일이 안되는 이유 아시는 분 계시나요?
<imsu> 그냥 터미널에서는 컴파일이 잘되는데 eshell 에서는 안되네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jasonjang> 귿 모닝, 전문강사 imsu 님. ㅎ
<popeye92> 환경변수 쪽에 다른게 있을 것으로 보입니다.
<imsu> 오잉
<imsu> jasonjang: 전문강사라뇨 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> popeye92: 네 환경변수요?
<imsu> popeye92: path 설정 말씀하시는건가요?
<popeye92> imsu, 터미널은 bash 일테고, eshell 과는 다를테니까요
<imsu> 신기한게 이맥스 shell 에서는 잘되는데 eshell 에서는 안된다는 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 이상한 현실입니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> pkg-config 문제라고 나오더라구요
<jasonjang> imsu; 양쪽의 conf 파일을 비교해 보세요.
<imsu> bashrc 하고 .emacs 요? 이거 말씀하시는거죠?
<jasonjang> 뽀빠이님 말씀이 맞을 것 같고, 저도 ,,,예. 예
<imsu> 킁킁~ 감사합니다 ^^
<popeye92> emacs shell 은 .emacs_bash 같은 설정 파일이 있을거구요
<popeye92> eshell 은 머더라...ㅎㅎ 기억이 안 나네요..죄송..
<jasonjang> 헐~ 뽀빠이님 답까지 주면서.."죄송"이라뇨? 망극합니다.
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<imsu> 넵
<imsu> 으흐흐 ~
<popeye92> jasonjang, 저도 망극
<imsu> Seony: 섹시 바탕화면 보셨습니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뻔뻔강사님이 올리신 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니.
<MK-BB> 링크 주세요
<imsu> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16293
<imsu> 개인적으론 회색 바탕에 엉덩이에 우분투 들어간게 좋지만.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 일단 저장해 놓고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ 그러지 말고,
<Seony> http://wallbase.cc/start/ 여기 가봐
<Seony> 가서 ubuntu 라고 쳐봐
<Seony> 어라. 섹시한 바탕화면이 많이 없어졌네
<Seony> 저기 가면 수십장씩 나왔는데.
<imsu> ㅎㅎ없어졌군요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony: 돈주세요 막이래
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MOKWEON> 좋은 사이트네요..
<imsu> 한장도 없네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> MK-BB: 무슨 돈
<imsu> Seony: 세악시가 없네요 세악시가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 이쁜건 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 괜찮다 ~~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: psp 게임 죄다 받는 중입니다 커펌은 귀찮고.. 하나라도 건지려고 으흐흐
<Seony> imsu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeeLkYJLUbQ&feature=related 아... 나보다 잘쳐서 부러워.
<imsu> 기타도 치십니까/
<Seony> 베이스만.
<imsu> 일렉 ? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래는 피아노를 쳤는데, 그래서 그런지 베이스 치는 게 편했어.
<imsu> 남자가.. 치마 입고 치는건 아니겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 진짜 여자 맞아.
<Seony> 저쪽에서 유명한 사람...
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 예전에 아프리카에서 여장하고 장난치는 애들이 많아서 크득
<imsu> 방송 보면 재밌더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저거 기타 American Standard Jazz Bass 같아.... Fender에서 나오는...
<Seony> 200만원짜리
<imsu> 아포핸드 인가 고걸로 치넹
<imsu> 헙헙 ..
<imsu> 일렉은 도대체 넥이 켁...
<imsu> 그 옆에 화장지 처럼 생긴건 뭡니까? ㅋㅋ
<popeye92> Seony, 저도 베이스 칩니다. 반갑습니다.
<Seony> 오.. 그렇군요.
<imsu> Seony: 전 클래식 웅쿄쿄
<Seony> 식사 중이라... ㅎㅎ 끝나고 좀 더 자세한 얘기를 해보죠.
<jasonjang> imsu; 그 옆에 화장지 처럼 생긴건 뭡니 ---> 팃유 (크리넥스 표)
<jasonjang> 팄유? 응
<imsu> 오잉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 티슈를 왜 갔다 놨지? ㅋㅋ 광고하는건가? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 기타칠 때 필요한건 아닐텐데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 그래서 유튜브 별명이 티슈공주래.
<imsu> Seony: 식사중 아니셨습니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 먹고있어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오메 식사중에 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 이제 출근 준비 해야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony: 방금 누가 입금했다는데
<MK-BB> 얼마인지 확인해주세요
<jasonjang> Seony;  http://loco.ubuntu.com/ko 와 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ko 일부 수정했습니다. 뭐 꼭 알아야 하는 것은 아니지만....알려 드립니다.
<Seony> 감사합니다
<jasonjang> 전혀~
<jasonjang> 요
<Seony> 근데 둘 다 안열려요. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 컹!
<jasonjang> 지금은 말고...시간봐서..알려드리께요. Seony , 지금은 급히 퇴근! 죄송.
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 조용...
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 안녕하세요~
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 이만 자러갑니다.
<jasonjang-> Seony R U there?
<MK-BB> ..
<ubunt> d
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-29
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 어서오세요
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 감사하실것 까지야... ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 그럼 안감사합니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그나저나 날이 왜이리 안풀리는지..
<locofrank|ubuntu> ㅋ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 몸이 안좋은건지 날이 안풀린건지 춥네요.
<jincreator> 둘 다일지도요...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 흠.. 차마 그렇게는 생각을 안해봤네요. 그럴수도 있겠네요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 학교 수업이 있어 이만 들어갑니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 다음 수업 준비로 인해 이만 들어갑니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-30
<locofrank|xubunt> 혹시 신체검사서라고 아시는 분 계신가요?
<jasonjang> locofrank|ubuntu; 병원가서 돈 내면 만들어 주쟎아요?
<jasonjang> bundo; 점심식사는?
<locofrank|ubuntu> jasonjang님 아무 병원이나 되는건가요? 개이버에서는 되는 곳이 따로 있다고 하는데..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그날 바로 받아볼 수 있는지도 궁금한데 다들 이야기가 다르네요 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 원병장(아들)이라고 해도...그날 바로 받을 수는 ...없죠.
<jasonjang> 3~15일 보통 7일.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 워.. 길군요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 얄려주셔서 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 신체검사 전문 병원은 3일. 대형병원~일반병원은 7~15일. 왜냐면...
<SIMPLISM> locofrank|ubuntu 보건소도 하지 않나요;;ㅋ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그리 오래 걸리는걸 3일만에 가져오라고 하는건
<locofrank|ubuntu> 이곳이 미친거겠죠?
<SIMPLISM> 기숙사같은데 들어갈 때 기본적인 검사들은 보건소에서 해서 제출했는데;;
<jasonjang> 피는 어디로 보내고, 뭐는 어디로 보내고...전부 전문화된  병원으로 외주 보내거든요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 보건소도 하는 걸로 아는데 문제는 주말에는 안한다고 하네요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 평일에도 일찍 끝나고 ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 아;;ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 그럼 천상 일반병원밖엔;;ㅋ 근데 비용이 조금 비쌀텐데요;;
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그렇군요. 일단 근처 종합병원에 물어보고 예약을 하던지 해야겠네요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 비용은 뭐 감수해야 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> locofrank|ubuntu; 계신 곳은?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 넵 서울 신림동 입니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 보라매병원에서 해준다고 하는듯 하네요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 개이버가 이럴때는 참... 좋다능..
<jasonjang> 거기도 되죠
<locofrank|ubuntu> 토요일에 되겠죠?
<jasonjang> 토요일, 저는 모름
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그러시군요. 전화를 해봐야겠네요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아무튼 다들 관심가져주셔서 감사합니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 식사들은 맛있게 하셨는지..
<SIMPLISM> 인제 먹으러...ㅠ 아 배고파..ㅠ^ㅠ;
<locofrank|ubuntu> 늦게 드시는군요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 맛있게 드세요 :)
<jasonjang> 아주 걍 ... 직원들 많은 곳은 병원직원들이 버스로 다니면서 출장 검사를 해주는 그런 병원도 있긴 있어요. 화곡동에도...그런데
<jasonjang> 역시 결과는 몇일 걸려요. 그 병원은 검사만 해요. 치료는 못하죠.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그렇군요. 이직하는데 필요한거라 ㅎ 아프지는 않아요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 설마 병에 걸려있다거나 하지는...
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ, 암튼 제가 말한 화곡동 그 병원은 검사만. 치료는 처음부터 없어요. 병원 상호 알려드려요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 혹시 주말에 하나요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그게 중요한거라 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 어쩌면 개인 1인 손님 받지 않을지도 몰라요. 기다려 보세요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 평일은 얼마나 늦게까지 하는지 ...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아..
<bundo> 채용 신체검사 평일에 가세유 그래야 다음날 받아 본답니다.
<bundo> jasonjang 밥 묵었어유 .. 헤헤
<bundo> 오전에 검사 받으면 오후 가능한데..
<bundo> 토요일은  좀 힘들듯해요
<bundo> 제순님 말처럼 며칠 걸리진 않습니다.
<bundo> 당일도 가능
<jasonjang> locofrank|ubuntu; 한국건강관리협회 종합검진센터  전화 2600-2000 (저도 전화해 본 적 있지만, 영리단체 협회 입니다, 참고하세요)
<locofrank|ubuntu> 오오 분도님 jasonjang님 감사합니다.
<bundo> 보통 회사는 중요한 건강진단서로 대체 하는데... 음
<bundo> 어디 정보기관 들어 가시나유? ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 설마요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 지금껏 들어보지도 못한건데 갑자기 해오라니 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 간단한 거만 봅니다.
<bundo> 오줌 피 가슴 액스레이
<locofrank|ubuntu> 넵
<bundo> 신장 체중 청력 색맹
<bundo> 간단 건강진단과 같아요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그렇군요. 아픈건 피빼는거 하나네요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 저런 형식적인걸 뭐하러...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아무튼 감사합니다. :)
<bundo> 에이즈 & 매독 & 당뇨
<bundo> 등등 보는거죠
<bundo> 채용했다가 뻣을가봐서 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 훗.. 마법사라 성병따위 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 당일 또는 다음날 발급 가능합니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 대부분의 병원에서 하려나요?
<bundo> 네..
<jasonjang> bundo; 어케 그케 잘 알아요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아니 근데 경력자 이직인데 언제 가서 그걸 받아오라는거지...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 주말을 끼고 시간을 좀 주던가 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 저 주변사람들 취업 많이 시켜 주었잖아유
<locofrank|ubuntu> 와.. 멋져보여요...
<bundo> 암튼 전화로 알아 보고 가세요
<jasonjang> locofrank|ubuntu; 근데...ㅋㅋ 뭔 경력자셔요?
<bundo> 당일 또는 언제 발급 되나까지
<locofrank|ubuntu> jasonjang; 그냥 공돌이에요 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 에~ 너무 광범위하시다아~
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그냥 집주변에 있는 일반병원에 무작위로
<locofrank|ubuntu> 전화해보면 되려나요..
<bundo> 네..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 음.. 경력은 재료쪽인데 이번에 가는 곳은 그거랑은 관련이 없는 곳이네요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 분도님 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 금속재료? 화학재료? 식재료? ....??
<locofrank|ubuntu> 세라믹입니다.
<jasonjang> 제가 셋 다 틀렸군요. ㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> ㅎㅎ 인기가 없는 분야라 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 난 세라믹하면 시계가 떠오르는 군요
<bundo> 삼촌은 자건거 떠올리는데 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그나마 좋은거네요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 보통 변기를.. 떠올리신다능
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그나마 괜찮으신 분은 도자기
<locofrank|ubuntu> 공돌이 계열이시면 반도체..
<bundo> 오 마져 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 역시 공돌아닌듯
<locofrank|ubuntu> 저도 공돌이 안하고 싶네요 ㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그나저나 근 6년만에 vga 카드를 하나 샀는데...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 어서 빨리 가서 달아보고 싶네요
<bundo> 흐
<locofrank|ubuntu> 혹시 그.. vmware esxi 사용해 보신 분 계신가요?
<jasonjang> 잘 받았습니다. Seony
<kiseokko> 안녕하세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<cartes> bundo님 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;  넵
<bundo> 고3 상호인감 ?
<sangho> 네
<sangho> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 나 3수 한거 알죠 ?
<bundo> 3수해야 좀 멋이남
<sangho> 헉
<sangho> 요즘 수능으로 얼마 안 뽑아요
<bundo> 나때 대학 시험자 별 합격 비율이 12.7/1 이었어유 .... OTL....
<bundo> 12명 재수임 헤헤
<bundo> 근데유
<bundo> 요즘 학생들 공부가 나때보다 5배인듯해요 쩝
<sangho> 꺠어있는 시간은 책 들여다 보고 있다고 봐야죠.
<bundo> 고생 많음 쩝...
<bundo> 파이팅 !!!!
<bundo> 참 상호님
<bundo> 중3아들이 잘안먹는대 어짜 허지요 ?
<bundo> 덕후였는데 요즘 뺴뺴됬어요
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Seony> 운동을 시켜보심이... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 운동하면 배고프거든요.
<sangho> 여친 생기신듯...
<bundo> 헉
<imsu> bundo: 분도님 계십니까
<bundo> 저리가 웬수
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 맞춤법으로 씹다니 ...쩝
<imsu> 으흐흐 보셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> why ? 왜 ?
<bundo> 나 고민 많은데 왜 ?
<imsu> 그 양식이 조금 이상해서요
<ndsin> 저두 고민많음
<imsu> ndsin: 안녕하세용
<bundo> 그거 정부쪽이잖어
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 그거 내가 맘대로 하남 ? 그거 맞추는개 중요 = 맞추 = 다구
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 엔신 방가 ^^;
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 성명은 하나면 되긴 한데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 마져
<bundo> 나도 그거 1차로 느낌 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 서명은 안해도 되나요?
<bundo> 서명후 스캔 또는 팩스로 달라는데 ,.... 쩝
<imsu> 켁;;
<bundo> 나참
<imsu> 팩스 없어유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 마우스로 긁어서 보내면 안되나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 폰으로 찍어 보내라니깐
<bundo> 암튼 일이란게 그랴
<imsu> 으미 귀찮은그 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이게 근디 하필이면 또 워드구만유
<bundo> hwp 로 줄까 ?
<bundo> 두가지인데 hwp & doc
<imsu> 탭이 있나..
<imsu> 흠흠
<bundo> 암튼  참 나도 그래
<bundo> 제내장
<bundo> 제엔장
<bundo> 중요한건말여
<bundo> 우리도 해보고 말하자임
<bundo> 안해보면 그건 다 말한부분 적잖어
<bundo> 나  요즘 그떄문에 자료 엄청 고민이여 ... 쩝
<Seony> 문서작성은 제게... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 한 문서 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 서니옹 그문제가 아니에요
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니꺼 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 정부원하는 양식과 채우는 문제인데...
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<bundo> 제가 보기에도 참 쉽지 않트라고요
<imsu> bundo: 암튼 정말 허접해유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 정부 양식이란게 정해진 기안문/시행문 작성하는 거잖아요.
<Seony> 목차 만들고 범례 만들어서 체계적으로 작성하면 될텐데요...
<bundo> 내용 채우기가 힘들어유 쩝
<Seony> 마지막에 결언 써서 넣고...
<bundo> 커뮤니티는 .. 기업과 다르죠
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony> 음... 아무래도 커뮤니티의 경우는 기안문/시행문 작성하기가 좀 애매하긴 하죠...
<bundo> 암튼 임수 10일내로 내
<imsu> 넵 ㅎ
<Seony> 근데 뭐 억지로 짜맞추면 되긴 하는데...
<bundo> 안내면 발표비 중요한게 아니고 커뮤니티에서 짜르꺼임
<bundo> 이러면 조은데 ㅎ[헤ㅔ
<bundo> 10일 정말 길다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 며칠 전 유튜브에서 본 베이스기타 연주 보고나니까 마음이 싱숭생숭해져서...
<bundo> 링크좀 주세요 ...
<Seony> 잠시만요.
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeeLkYJLUbQ
<bundo> imsu 암튼 대충 적을거 적어  보내줘 그게 일단 필요함
<Seony> 좋은 베이스에 저보다 잘쳐서...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 베이스 손 놓은지 꽤 되는데, 저거 보니까 다시 치고싶네요...
<bundo> ㅎ 일본 메이드 비슷하네요
<Seony> 영상에 나오는 기타가 Fender American Standard Jazz Bass라는 모델인데, 한국에서는 한 200만원 할 거에요...
<imsu> bundo: 서명 빼고 적긴 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 서명어찌할까 ? 그거 출력해서 각 본인이  서명후 스캔 또는  디카로 찍어 보내달라는대 ...쩝
<imsu> bundo: 서명은 그냥 마우스로 긁으면 안됩니까?
<bundo> 어 그렇게ㅐ 해
<imsu> 그렇게 해서 붙여 넣을까요?
<bundo> 그리고 나도 서명 불가의 불필요 이야기 할께..
<bundo> 나 도장알지
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/bundo.gif 던가
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 왜 있는지 이제알겠남 헤헤
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 귀찮아 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> bundo: 혹시 베이스 연주 좀 볼 줄 아세요?
<imsu> 오피스 드로잉으로 그려야 겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아씨.. 터치패드로 쓰려니 안되네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 뽀빠이님 안오시나...
<imsu> Seony: 어제 새벽까지 늦게 계신거 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 숙제하느라고...
<bundo> 서니옹 아 화와이 새벽이군요
<bundo> 목소리로 이야기좀 해볼까 했어요 ^^;
<Seony> 잘 시간이에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네 ^^;
<imsu> Seony: 안녕히 주무십숑 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<bundo> 임수내일 저녁 시간 안되지 ?
<bundo> 6시 !
<imsu> bundo: 수업있습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 오케이 ^^;
<bundo> 내일 재미난 자리 있어서 부를까했징
<bundo> 대만 여자와 이야기 하기 !!!\
<bundo> 암튼 알았쓰...
<oX_gaia_Xo> 조용한 채널
<oX_gaia_Xo> 옵!
<oX_gaia_Xo> !옵
<imsu> bundo: 웬
<oX_gaia_Xo> 옵을 주진 않구나
<imsu> 대만 여자요? ㅋㅋ
<oX_gaia_Xo> ???
<imsu> oX_gaia_Xo: ㅋㅋ 안녕하세요
<imsu> 대화중이어서 ㅋㅋ
<oX_gaia_Xo> 안녕하세요
<oX_gaia_Xo> 늦은밤 반가워요
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<oX_gaia_Xo> 글씨가 좀 작게 보여서 그런데 이거 못바꾸나요?
<imsu> xchat 으로 접속하셔싼요? ㅋㅋ
<oX_gaia_Xo> 그렇죠
<imsu> 거기 있을 텐데 ..
<oX_gaia_Xo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 피진으로 해서.. ㅎㅎ
<oX_gaia_Xo> 찾았어요
<oX_gaia_Xo> 아.. 피진은 네트온만 해서;;
<bundo> 글자 크기는 접속한사람이 바꾸면 되유 헤헤
<oX_gaia_Xo> 피진에 페북하고 트윗연동되나요?
<oX_gaia_Xo> 강분도씨는 책 출판안하시나요?
<bundo> 여긴 디폴트거든요
<bundo> 전 책방안해유
<oX_gaia_Xo> 아..
<imsu> oX_gaia_Xo: 페북은 잘 모르겠고요 gwibber 쓰시면 어느 정도는 ㅎㅎ
<oX_gaia_Xo> 이번해에 점점 우분투 관련 책들이 쏟아지더라구요 그래서 다시금 관심을 갖게 되었죠
<oX_gaia_Xo> 아..
<oX_gaia_Xo> 전 회색글씨인데 다른분들은 다양한 색이 가능하네요.
<imsu> 저건.. 음...
<oX_gaia_Xo> mirc처럼 색 맘대로 넣고 스크립트 막 사용해도 되나요?
<oX_gaia_Xo> !날씨
<bundo> 디폴트 아세요
<oX_gaia_Xo> 이런건 안되네
<bundo> 전 데파울르트라고 발음하지만
<oX_gaia_Xo> Default
<bundo> 그리고 여기에 euc_KR  봇원하나유 ?
<bundo> 애들인가 쩝 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저 오늘 기분 안조아서 말이 좀 그래유
<bundo> 이해하실래유 ?
<oX_gaia_Xo> 이해해볼게요
<bundo> 그럼 나가 보세유
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<oX_gaia_Xo> 어딜나가요??
<bundo> 이방
<oX_gaia_Xo> 그리고요? 나가면 못보는데;;
<bundo> 연이 닿으면 또 보겠지요!
<oX_gaia_Xo> 음.. 그래요 제가 힘들게 한다면 비켜 드릴게요
<oX_gaia_Xo> 다음에 봐요
<oX_gaia_Xo> ^^
<bundo> 임수 이러면 심한건가 ?
<ndsin> 삼한거임
<bundo> 삼은 머여 ?
<bundo> 암튼  <oX_gaia_Xo> 저친구 내가 지금 받아들이기엔 좀  오바임
<imsu>  멀요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저친구 털어 볼까 ip & 닉으로 ?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> http://sohongbisque.com/tt/board/ttboard.cgi?act=read&db=gb_freebbs&page=1&idx=287
<bundo> 인형  만드는건가 쩝
<imsu> bundo: 저긴 뭡니까? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> http://blog.hani.co.kr/dissent/
<bundo> http://ohtohead.egloos.com/1634138
<imsu> 다 뒤지시는중이신갑다 . ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무서워 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 암튼 저쪽 한아이알씨방서 놀고 있다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<alren> 우분투에서 곰티비 안되나여? 스타2 봐야하는데 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ndsin> 제가 놀아드리고 있뜸
<imsu> alren: 안되는걸로 알고 있습니다
<alren> gg
<imsu> 근데 스타2는
<imsu> 웹상에서 봐지지 않나요?
<imsu> 저도 우분투로는 안봐봐서 .. 킁
<bundo> ㅋㅋ 저기서 장난하눈중
<imsu> bundo: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그러지 마세유 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-31
<Work^Seony> 음... 우분투 설치 후 Bootloader install failed라고 나오면, 하드디스크 이상으로 봐야할까요? 아니면 다른 문제일까요?
<Work^Seony> 베어본 하나 사서 포장 뜯고 바로 설치했는데, 도무지 설치되는 배포판이 없네요...
<Lyuso-p> 제 생각에는
<Lyuso-p> 혹시 그 베어본, 리커버리가 있다던지 해서
<Lyuso-p> 부트로더가 따로 있다던지 한건 아닐까요.
<Lyuso-p> 제 경험으론 완제품의 경우 자주 그러더라구요.
<Work^Seony> OS가 안딸려오는 제품이에요.
<Work^Seony> unetbootin으로 넷북에디션 설치하려고 보니까 무슨 로그인을 하라고 나오질않나...
<Work^Seony> 아 진짜 미치겠네..
<Lyuso-p> ......;;
<Lyuso-p> 그러면 부트로더가 갈렸거나....싶은데.... 다른 os 도 올라가지던가요.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스만 해봤어요.
<Work^Seony> 다른 OS 테스트해볼 여유가 없어서...
<Work^Seony> 우분투 종류만 해보고 잇는데 죄다 설치가 안되네요. 분명 인터넷 찾아보면 잘 쓰고있다는 글이 보이는데...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 공유기에 물려있는 리눅스의 외부IP주소를 알아낼수 있는 명령어가 있을까요?
<SIMPLISM> 명령어는 모르겠구요..ㅋ http://ifconfig.co.kr 과 같은 사이트에 접속하면 외부아이피 확인가능합니다;
<Work^Seony> 명령어로 확인을 해야해서요...
<SIMPLISM> 음...
<Work^Seony> 일단 퇴근을... ㅎㅎ 집에서 생각해봐야지
<SIMPLISM> 네..ㅋ 수고하세요~ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 넵 이따 뵈요
<nano_> lo
<Mirnae> 안녕하세요. 도움을 청하러 왔습니다.
<Mirnae> 우분투에서 pcsx2를 돌리려는데 그래픽 plugin 은 찾질 못하겠네요.
<Mirnae> 혹시 구할수 있는 곳을 알고 계시면 알려주세요.
<Seony> Mirnae: http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-Howto-PCSX2-on-AMD64-Ubuntu
<Mirnae> 앗 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<twinsenx> :)
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-01
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Ellute> ㄹㄹ
<Ellute> 아무나 계신가요?
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Work^Seony: 흠 아직 도착안했슈
<kenjin2201> unity 이던가? 넷북 버전으로 불리던걸로 로그인 하려는데 안되네요. 전에는 로긴 메뉴에 있었던거같은데
<Work^Seony> MK-BB, ping
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcbioBMXXsM&feature=related 저보다 더 많이 아는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 모두 저의 불찰입니다.
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 뭐가요
<MK-BB> 흠
<jincreator> 설마 만우절 농담인가요?
<autowiz> 우라??
<MK-BB> 저몰래 잘못하신거 있어요/
<autowiz> 저는 오늘이 만우절이란걸 분명히 어제 저녁에 술마시면서 알고 있었는데
<autowiz> kmug 로 페이지가 돌아가는건 만우절용이었던건가요.
<MK-BB> 우분투 포럼도
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 소소한
<MK-BB> 게 있었는
<jincreator> kmug가 이런 사실을 알고 있으련지 모르겠네요.
<autowiz> 아~~ 난 방금 퇴근준비하면서 메일 확인하면서
<autowiz> 포럼 고장났다는 말 듣고 접속해보니 이상한 리다이렉트가 되서
<autowiz> T.T
<MK-BB> autowiz ㅎㅎㅎ 포럼 잘될걸요
<MK-BB> autowiz 카톡이나 살리세요
<autowiz> 퇴근직전이라 덤벙댔던듯... 카톡이 말이지요
<jincreator> 저처럼 새로 올라온 글 보기와 같이 포럼 내부에 즐겨찾기를 걸어놓으면 만우절 장난에 걸리지 않지요.
<autowiz> MK  : 처음에 카톡
<autowiz> 저 친추 하실때 어떻게 하신건가요?
<autowiz> 카톡 정보가 리셋이되서 지금 좀 희안하게 되버렸어요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 메시지 보냄
<autowiz> autowiz 라는 카톡 아디를 그저께 만들기는 했는데
<autowiz> 요 며칠동안 저는 카톡에 어떻게 표시 됬었던건가요?
<MK-BB> 사용하지 않는 유저
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지금은 다시 검색하신건지?
<MK-BB> 넵
<autowiz> 이게 다른사람한테도 같은 상황이 되어 버렸을테니 복구 방법을 좀 찾아봐야 할거 같다는
<autowiz> 이번 검색은 아이디로? 전화번호같은걸로?
<MK-BB> 아이디로 했어요
<MK-BB> 아 한 5ㅂ2ㅜㄴ정도 있다가 씻구
<MK-BB> 클라스 갈준비해야하군
<autowiz> 놀랜가슴 쓸어내리며 담배 좀 피러 ( 아우 손가락 아파... )
<cadet_5th> 우왕ㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 조용하네요
<jincreator> 원래 그렇죠 뭐...
<lexlove> 오랫만에 왔더니 조용해졌군요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-02
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Drake_KR> 오
<Drake_KR> 이런곳도 있었군요
<Drake_KR> Hi
<Drake_KR> 요샌 irc가 다 죽었나..
<Drake_KR> anyway, i think i have to connect hanirc ch #ubuntu.. brb
<jincreator> 도서관 시간이 끝났군요.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<sangho> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요
<Seony> kkb110: 혹시 주무시나요?
<Seony> 혹시 무보수 인턴쉽, 주당 몇시간까지 이민국에서 허용하는지 아세요? 예전에 들었는데 까먹었네요... 주당 10시간이었나...
<kkb110> Seony: 음 잘모르겠네요;;
<Seony> 음.... 살짝 안면있는 회사에다 좀 찔러볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 아 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그러네 무보수로 해야되나요? ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 그런데
<Seony> 네. 보수는 불법이거든요
<kkb110> 왜요?
<kkb110> 학생비자라서 ??
<ndsin> 헐
<Seony> 특별한 경우가 아니고서야, 유학생이 일하는 게 불법이잖아요
<kkb110> 보수있는 인턴쉽 허용되는경우가 학교에서 학점으로 인정해줄경우 된다고 알고있는데
<Seony> 그나마 무보수도 다들 하고싶어서 난리인데....
<kkb110> 하긴
<Seony> 네. 그거는 학교에서 허락해줘야...
<Seony> 하와이는 여기 로컬애들 배때지가 불러서 잘 안하거든요.
<Seony> 찔러보면 아마 기회는 많이 있을 거 같아요
<kkb110> 하하하하하 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 학교 내 알바자리도, 사람이 없어서 난리에요...
<Seony> 페이 적으니까 로컬애들은 안할려고 하거든요.
<kkb110> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 이번 주말에 회사 사장님한테 메일이나 한 번 써봐야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<tangokorea> 안녕들 하십니까
<tangokorea> 처음 뵙겠습니다 ^^
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<tangokorea> 헛.. 벌써 시간이 일케 되었네요
<tangokorea> 전 xchat은 처음입니다
<Seony> 원래 irc라는데가 잠수가 심해서... 좀 익숙해지시면 편하실 거에요
<tangokorea> 아! 네....
<tangokorea> iPhone 업데이트 너무 오래걸리네요 ㅠㅠ
<tangokorea> 저녁 먹기전에 시작했는데 아직 7시간 남음....
<tangokorea> 이제 슬슬 짜증이 밀려오는군효
<Seony> 사람들이 많이 몰리나보군요...
<tangokorea> 요새 해외망 접속 속도가 눈에 띠게 느려진듯해요
<ndsin> tangokorea SKB이시죠?
<tangokorea> 우분투는 점점 좋아지네요
<tangokorea> 저번주에는 한컴 리눅스용 한글 사서 설치했다가... 낭패봤어요
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<tangokorea> 들어가세요
<Seony> 넵. 나중에 또 뵐께요.
<r40> tangokorea: 파워콤이나 유플러스인가요? 최근에 이걸로 바꿨는데 유튜브 비메오 등 너므 너리네요.
<jincreator> 한컴 리눅스용 한글 약간 삽질하면 우분투에서도 돌아갑니다. 찾아보세요.
<tangokorea> 네 ... 지금은 그래서 우분투 설치했어요 ㅠㅠ
<tangokorea> 원래 한글 리눅스사면 그 안에 아시아눅스 들어가있는데...
<tangokorea> 아시아눅스 설치하고 한글 설치했다가... 너무 어이가 없어서....
<ndsin> 얼마전에 트위터에서 보니까
<ndsin> SKB 집에서 쓰는데 7시간 걸려서 다운받은거 사무실에서는 3분만에 아이폰 업데이트했다고 트윗올라왔더라구요
<tangokorea> 컹
<ndsin> 뭐 SKB나 유플러스나 라인 빌려쓰는건 같으니...
<ndsin> 사무실 = KT
<tangokorea> ㅠㅠ
<tangokorea> 이제 슬슬...
<tangokorea> 영화나 한편 다운받아서 보면서 토요일을 마무리 지어야 할듯...
<tangokorea> 아래한글하고 씨름을 한판 했더니만...
<tangokorea> 골이 다 아파오네요
<tangokorea> 한글과컴퓨터사는 리눅스용 아래한글 관리도 안 하나봐요 ㅠㅠ
<tangokorea> 다운로드 버전을 구매했는데 택배로 오지를 않나...... ㅋㅋ
<tangokorea> ndsin님은 댁이 어디신지?
<tangokorea> 전 서초동에서 접속했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 저는 경기도 군포에요
<tangokorea> 아! 그러시군요...
<tangokorea> 여긴 우분투 쓰시는 분만 오는 곳인가봐요?
<ndsin> 아뇨
<tangokorea> 정말 잠수 타신분이 많으시네요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<tangokorea> 오늘 SKB가 뭔지 처음 알았네요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> SK Broadband
<ndsin> SKT SK Telecom
<ndsin> 그래서 SK 광고할때 T랑 B랑 하면서
<ndsin> 이야기하죠...
<tangokorea> 아! 글쿤요
<r40> 에그 하면 어디가 더 괜찮을까요? KT? SKB? 지역은 대구입니다.
<ndsin> 에그는 잘 모르겠네요 흠
<tangokorea> 저희회사에서 에그 하시는 분이 2분인데...
<tangokorea> 서울이라서 대구는 잘....
<tangokorea> 이용하시는 분들 말씀들어보면... 서울 이외의 지역에서는 잘 않됀다고 하던데요
<tangokorea> 두 분다 KT 입니다
<r40> 예 역시 지방이니까 KT로해야겠네요. 얼마전 본 에그지역 지도에서 SK는 아직인가봐요 지방은.
<tangokorea> 에그붙여서 해보면 확실히 3G 보단 빨라서 좋긴 하더군요
<tangokorea> 6시간 남음.....
<tangokorea> 확 중간에 취소할까 하는 마음이 드는군효...
<r40> 저는 다운로드 걸어놓고 퇴근하죠 2시간 넘어가는건. iso 받나봐요?
<tangokorea> 아뇨... 아이폰 업데이트 받습니다
<ndsin> 아이폰 롬이 보통 300~400메가정동니데
<ndsin> 정도인데
<ndsin> 음
<tangokorea> 이번 업데이트 사이즈가 666메가네요
<ndsin> 400메가 넘는군요
<ndsin> 4.2.1이 401메가였는데
<tangokorea> 일부러 그랬는지 몰라도 사이즈가 666 이네요
<ndsin> 4.3.1은 666이나 됐군요
<tangokorea> 게다가 6시간 남음...
<tangokorea> 6이 넘쳐나네요 ㅋㅋ
<tangokorea> 갑자기 불길한 예감이....
<tangokorea> 지금 작업 걸어놓은게 있는데 영 안풀리고 있고...
<tangokorea> 아이퐁 업데이트는 언제 끝날지 모르고...
<tangokorea> 잠은 안 오고... ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다.
<tangokorea> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 느하하하
<ndsin> 헤헤헤
<imsu> 왜케끈키노 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 안냐세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 방갑슴니다
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 주말잘보내셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 술먹고, 짬봉먹은 기억밖에 안나네염..
<ndsin> 친구란것들이 와서
<ndsin> 제집에서 5시간씩 잠자고 가더라구여
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-03
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Seony^MBP> 우분투 터미널로 로그인하면 패키지 업데이트할 게 있다고 메시지 나오는거요, 혹시 어떤 명령어인지 아시는 분 계세요?
<Seony^MBP> 혹시 /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available 맞나요?
<Seony^MBP> 업데이트를 이미 해버려서 이게 맞는지 아닌지 확인이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 맞네요..
<jincreator> 밥먹고 옵니다.
<jincreator>  안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-26
<razGon_Xch> grr, 안녕하세요?
<grr> razGon_Xch: Hi
<razGon_Xch> 아웅... 서버 날아갔심..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 부팅이 안됨...ㅠㅠ
<grr> 포기하면 편해요 (...)
<grr> yemharc: 아이패드가 제 노트북 보다 무거워졌어요
<yemharc> grr: 괜찮아요. 늘어난 무게만큼 성능도 더 좋아요 (...)
<grr> yemharc: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/keyboards/keyboard/devices/fold-up-keyboard-ipad
<grr> best buy 갔다가.. 양키가 저거 지 아이패드에 끼워서 쓰는거보고 혹해서 ;;
<yemharc> grr: 지름신은 눈에 보이지 않을 뿐 존재하십니다.
<ihavnoth> 백업용 외장하드를 분실해서 불편하네요
<grr> 이참에 NAS를..
<ihavnoth> ...
<bluedusk> 이참에
<ihavnoth> 다시 살려니 20만원 넘어가네요
<bluedusk> .............
<Seony> 무슨 외장하드가 20만원이나 해요?
<ihavnoth> 악세사리랑 껍떼기 고르니 그렇게 나오네요
<ihavnoth> 1테라 USB3.0 2.5인치
<grr> 저 드레이크옹 선물로 2TB NAS 사서 가요 (...)
<ihavnoth> 2테라 짜리도 발견했네요 이거 사야겠네요
<grr> 2TB NAS가 20만원 조금 넘던데..
<ihavnoth> 근디 좀 무식하게 크네요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 더큰 문제가 발생했습니다...
<razGon_Xch> 부팅이 안됩니다..ㅠㅠ
<grr> 음.. 전산 장비는 좀 큼직큼직하고 굵어줘야 있어보이잖아요 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 부팅메세지까지 보이긴 하는데.
<razGon_Xch> 부팅 진행하다가 갑자기 블랙스크린....ㅠㅠ
<grr> 포맷하면 편해요 (...)
<Seony> iOS5에서 아이메시지만 백업했다 다시 복구하는 방법 없을까요
<ihavnoth> Wi-Fi 지원되는 제품도 있네요
<ihavnoth> 조금 비싸긴하네요
<grr> ihavnoth: 한 2만원 더 투자하면 스트레스가 더 안생길 수 있어요..
<ihavnoth> 궁금해서 한번 사용해보고 싶네요
<ihavnoth> 질러야겠어요
<grr> 네, 그렇게 1/4분기 지름을 다들 하나씩 하셔야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> eSATA 모듈이 29,000원이군요
<ihavnoth> 아~
<ihavnoth> USB3.0으로 대동단결해야지
<yemharc> 아오
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 그냥 블랙스크린이에요? 싱글부팅도 안되고요?
<yemharc> Seony: http://goo.gl/dqFLR
<yemharc> Seony: http://imessage-backup.com
<Seony> yemharc: 감사합니다. imessage-backup껄 아까 웹서핑으로 찾아내고 지금 시도하고 있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 그냥 블랙스크린요.
<razGon_Xch> 부팅이 안됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 부팅시도하는 메세지는 뜹니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 화면이 gui로 넘어가는 시점에서 완전히 먹통이 되더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 안되면 자료 빼내고 다시 구축해야 겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이번은 부팅용 드라이버와 자료용 드라이버 따로 만들어 놓구 해야 겠네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 설정을 어찌해야 되려나?
<razGon_Xch> 걱정이네요. 한참 삽질할때는 설정이 얼마 안되서 익숙해질때는 몇시간이면 복구했는데. 현재쓰던데로 올리려면. 후....
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> GUI 넘어가는 시점에서 먹통인거면 싱글부팅은 가능할거 같은데요
<yemharc> 싱글부팅으로 콘솔 들어가서 그래픽 드라이버를 지우신 다음 다시 부팅을 해보세요
<yemharc> 그리고 dmesg도 한번 훑어보시구요
<yemharc> dmesg, system.log 두개요
<razGon_Xch> 싱글부팅이라면 gui로 넘어가는거 말인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 흠.. ATI가 문제군요 역시.
<razGon_Xch> 코분투 라이브로 부팅후 검색해보는건 괜찮을까요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 복구모드?
<yemharc> Run-level 1이요
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<yemharc> 여튼 GUI 넘어가는데서 먹통인거면 시스템 자체는 돌아가는걸거에요
<yemharc> 어찌됐든 콘솔로 들어가서 루트로 로그인만 하면 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 SSH로 접속도 안되던데. 그럴수도 있나요?
<razGon_Xch> no route to host.
<razGon_Xch> 이렇게 나옵니다.
<yemharc> 읭...
<razGon_Xch> 일단 자세한건 집에서 확인해봐야 겠습니다. 불의의 일격을 받은거라서요.ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 데이타시트를 아무리 검색해도 중국어판밖에 없네요...  AXP192
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 찾으시는게 리튬이온 베터리 전원관리에 관한 문서 맞나요?
<ihavnoth> yemharc:  네 PMIC에요
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 확실히 죄 다 중국어네요
<yemharc> 영문버전이 있는거같긴 한데 유료판매고요. (영문인지도 확실하진 않은데 샘플페이지에 적어도 한자는 없네요)
<ihavnoth> 무슨 주간회의를 한시간씩이나... 휴
<ihavnoth> 회의 때문에 지치네요
<ihavnoth> yemharc:  돈주고 사긴 조금 아깝네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요?
<cartes9_> PotatoGim, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아이폰 쓰시는 분들, 기타용량 제거 어떻게 하시는지 좀 알려주세요...
<Seony> 기타용량이 5기가가 넘는데 이거 제거가 안되네요..
<sungmin> ss
<sungmin> 혹시
<sungmin> 업데이트 하다가 속도가 안나와서 멈췄을때
<sungmin> 이어받는 방법 있나요?
<sungmin> 업데이트 하다가 속도가 안나와서 멈췄는데 이어받는 명령어좀 알려주세요~~
<Mike_H> Hello, is anyone awake?
<Seony> Now is 5 am, lol
<Mike_H> lol
<Mike_H> Seony: I am trying to find out how to type a sentence in Korean
<Mike_H> I wanted to surprise a friend of mine who is Korean
<Seony> on Linux?
<Mike_H> no, it is a non-ubuntu question
<Mike_H> I just didn't know who to ask
<Mike_H> Wikipedia chat rooms have only one Korean
<Seony> oh, ok. you can install Korean IME on your computer. It's pretty simple.
<Mike_H> well that's just it
<Mike_H> I don't know Korean :)
<Seony> haha,  download keymap from internet.
<Mike_H> I can do that, but I wouldn't know how to translate my English thought to a Korean sentence.
<Seony> i see. let me give you a website.
<Seony> Go to http://endic.naver.com/ and type any english word.
<Seony> then this website will translate it.
<Seony> Don't forget to click "English Ver" button.
<Seony> But the main thing is, this website can't translate sentences due to the syntax problem.
<Mike_H> Seony: http://endic.naver.com/enkrIdiom.nhn?idiomId=3a71c35f11cf4fc6835ed84b949c2be9
<Mike_H> which characters are the word "day"?
<Mike_H> I want to replace "day" with "spring"
<Seony> 즐거운 = Nice, 하루를 = day
<Mike_H> ??? ?? ???
<Mike_H> bleh
<Mike_H> it shows up as ?? s.
<cartes9> hi Mike_H
<Seony> do you have korean fonts?
<Mike_H> no
<Seony> that's why it showed up as ??
<Mike_H> It's a lot to do, to install Korean fonts, to type one sentence one time to a friend
<Mike_H> I am not going to use it again probably
<Seony> haha, yea... right. try to take a screenshot and link it.
<Mike_H> ok
<Seony> it's a lot to do for only one sentence like you said.
<Mike_H> Seony: http://i.imgur.com/RKhsx.png
<Seony> Good! You can show it to your friend.
<Mike_H> It's correct?
<Seony> Not 100% but, google can't solve it due to the syntax problem like I said earlier.
<Seony> But all Korean can understand it.
<Mike_H> Seony: she would understand it though?
<Mike_H> oh good
<Mike_H> :)
<Seony> Korean language is not strict for syntax. Don't worry.
<Mike_H> Seony: https://www.facebook.com/AnniesBoutiqueES
<Mike_H> she lives about an hour away from me here in Arkansas
<Mike_H> she is originally from South Korea :)
<Seony> Oh wow, looks nice. Don't worry. She can understand.
<Mike_H> :)
<Mike_H> thank you for helping even though it was not related to ubuntu!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-27
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<ihavnoth> Hello
<ihavnoth> 신용카드 리더기 우분투에서 돌려볼려는데 무슨 프로그램을 써야할지 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 검색해보니 MagTek 제품만에만 동작하는 파이선 프로그램이 몇개 보이는데 제가 쓰는건 ZEPETRONIX라는 회사꺼네요
<ihavnoth> 파이선을 공부해야겠군요
<ihavnoth> VID PID만 수정해도 일단 카드 번호랑 유효기간은 나오는군요
<ihavnoth> 9425208101795323=14106016945017000000
<ihavnoth> 헉
<yemharc> ......자 뭘 긁어볼까 (데굴)
<ihavnoth> clear
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어차피 CRC 없으니 상관없잖아요
<yemharc> 그리고 나름 암호화?.......라긴 좀 애매하고 여튼 있는 그대로의 번호는 아닌거같은데요
<ihavnoth> 프로그램 안뛰우니 HID input으로 인식해서 키보드처럼 동작해버리네요
<ihavnoth> raw 데이타에요...
<ihavnoth> 카드번호 유효기간 등등
<yemharc> 음... 앞자리가 카드번호로 보이긴 하는데 뒷자리는.........
<yemharc> 14년 10얼.........인가 하고 보면 10월 60일은 어느 행성 달력이여...
<ihavnoth> 서명까지하는 기기도 있는데
<ihavnoth> 그건 ttyUSB0로 잡혀 버리네요...
<ihavnoth> 밥먹고 카드 결제할때 많이 보던 스마트로 SIGN PAD K700PU군요
<ihavnoth> 네이버가 통이 크네요
<ihavnoth> http://news.inews24.com/php/news_view.php?g_serial=645747&g_menu=020310
<ihavnoth> 10년간 1000억원 투자
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-28
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 서버가 죽어도.....
<razGon_Xch> 밥만잘먹더라....ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 서버확인할 시간 없이. 보육 로봇이 되어서....ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> SSH만 되도 좋으련만....ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 일단 로컬접속을 하셔야겠군요
<yemharc> IDC 들어가 있나요?
<razGon_Xch> IDC가 뭐죠?
<razGon_Xch> 서버가 집에 있어서요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데.. 싱글부팅 발동하는 방법이 뭔가요? 제서버는 그냥 키면 바로 작동하던데....
<razGon_Xch> F1.이나 F8누르면 될까요?
<yemharc> 부팅할때 방향키같은거 연타하고 있으면 grub에서 입력메뉴가 떠요 grub : _  이런식으로
<yemharc> 그때 single 또는 linux single 라고 입력하면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 IDC는 그, 서버 입주센터요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 아! 그렇게 하면되는 군요. 서버입주센터는 아니구요.... 제가 직접 만든겁니다. ^^ 그냥 홈서버요.ㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 아웅...
<razGon_Xch> 날이 갑자기 더워지네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-29
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 큰일낫습니다. 하드자체가 인식이 안되더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 디스크에러인듯..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 데이타라도 건져야 하는데말이죠...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 일단 다른데에 연결해서 작동확인 해보세요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 리눅스 달린 디스크 윈도우에 연결하면 마운트되나요?
<yemharc> ext2라면 윈도우용 플러그인(?)이 있습니다.
<yemharc> ext4는 아마 읽기만 가능한게 있던걸로 기억하구요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, ext4일텐데... 읽기만이라도 가능했으면 좋겠습니다.
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 어... 잠시만요
<razGon_Xch> 코분투 라이브시디로 보니 디스크는 인식되는데 문제는 읽기하려니 마운트와 읽기실패요.^^;
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: http://deviantcj.tistory.com/333
<razGon_Xch> 오옷.. 감사합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 데이타 건지고 난뒤에 포멧해보고 하드가 가능한지 봐야겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이런경우 부트로더가 망가진거 같습니다만... 리눅스의 구조는 익숙하지 않아서리...
<razGon_Xch> 최근 제 둘째가 많이 기어다니면서 서버도 건드린 모양입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그래도 잘 작동 되었는데. 리부트 중에 되니 뭔가 이상하군요.
<yemharc> 부트로더만 날아간거면 데어터는 상관없는데
<yemharc> 그게 아닐 경우에는 골치아프죠
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 데이터가 날아가면 안되는데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 아웅... 모아놓은게 한두개가 아닌데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 리눅스 데이터는 복구 불가능 할까요?
<yemharc> 가능은 해요
<yemharc> 근데 파티션 구조가 깨진거면 좀..
<razGon_Xch> 헉..
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 이번 주말에 날샐듯..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 피폐해진 마음으로..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 금요일도 아닌데 금요일같은 느낌이....
<razGon_Xch> 아웅..
<ihavnoth> 간만에 점심 먹었더니 많이 졸리네요
<imsu> Seony,
<Seony> 학원 왔는갑네
<imsu> Seony, 된거 같은데 맞는지는 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 실행해볼께
<imsu> 잠시만요 보낼게요 ㅋ
<imsu> 보냈어요 ㅋ
<imsu> 실행은 되는데~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단 두번째 숫자 받는 프롬프트까진 나오네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 이거 답이 뭐 이래..
<imsu> 전 되는데
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 답까지 나와?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐 난 맥이라서 그런건가...
<Seony> 음... 리눅스에서 해봐야겠다.
<imsu> 설마 그럴리가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> gcc 로 하시는거에요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ gcc
<Seony> 리눅스에서는 아예 에러가 나네
<imsu> drake_kr, 형님 저두 제본제본~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 보통 인터넷 쇼핑몰에서 쇼핑카트 구현할 때 세션 쓰는 건가요?
<Ponics-Beginner> 써니옹 / 하이요..
<Seony> Ponics-Beginner: 엇.... 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-30
<cartes9> ihavnoth 님, 저번에 답변감사합니다...
<ihavnoth> cartes9:  안녕하세요. 죄송하지만 전 기억을 못해요
<ihavnoth> 이번에 휴대폰 바꿀려고 하는데
<ihavnoth> 프라다폰3.0을 월요금 3만7천원에 해주겠다네요(통신사이동)
<yemharc> Server^Seony: http://www.fiftythree.com/
<osun> ..
<osun> 안녕하세요?
<osun> 우분투 초보인데
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요!
<cartes9> imsu, 오랜만입니다; 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-31
<drake_kr> 후
<grr> 하
<Draco_Kr> 오랫만에 irc
<Draco_Kr> 아무도 없겠지..
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 파이썬으로 Prim 알고리듬 짰는데 혹시 이게 Prim이 맞는지 아닌지 봐주실 수 있는 분 계세요
<Sunn> 노크노크~
<Sunn> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-01
<grr> hi
<ong> 어
<ong> 안녕하세요
<ong> 도움!
<ong> 어
<ong> ㅠㅠ
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<grr> hi
<ong> 저기 질문 하나만 드려도 될까요 ㅜㅜ?
<ong> 하나는 아니지만....
<ong> 음....
<ong> 우분투 처음(멀티부팅으로)설치하려고 하는데 12.04부터 하는게 나을까요 아님 11.10부터 설치하는게 나을까요 ㅠ
<cartes9> 저는 최신버전들은 잘몰라서, 답을 드리기가 힘드네요
<cartes9> 둘다 괜찮지않을까요?
<cartes9> 파티션 설정부분에서 잘해주셔야할거에요 아마
<cartes9> 이미 있는 파티션들은 건드리지 마시거나, 조심스럽게 리사이징하시는게 중요할것 같아요.
<ong> 헉헉 답변 감사합니다!
<ong> 요전에 윈도우8 개발자 프리뷰 설치할때 파티션 나눠놓은게 있는데...지금은 지웠지만.. 거기에 그대로 설치해도 되겠죠 ㅜㅜ?
<ong> 으..그냥 마음편하게 wubi인가 이런게 있다는데 그걸로 해보는게 수월할까요ㅠ
<ong> 안녕하세요
<ong> 으..이만 나가보겠습니다. 답변 감사했어요!!ㅜ
<cartes9> wubi는
<ihavnoth> 자고 일어났더니 XP가 맛이 갔네요
<ihavnoth> services.exe가 부팅하자마자 CPU 80%....
<ihavnoth> clamtk로 검사중인데 잘 잡아낼지 모르겠네요
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요...
<Jinseok> 저기요 저 궁금한거 있는데 왜
<Jinseok> 저희 컴에 우분투 잘 깔았는데
<Jinseok> 그럽도 잘뜨고 윈도우로 부팅도 잘 되는데
<Jinseok> 왜 우분투는 Busybox 뜨면서 부팅이 안될까요?
<cartes9> Jinseok, 하이요
<Jinseok> 네...
<Jinseok> 근데 지금 미치겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<Jinseok> 설치 했는데 부팅이 안되니...
<Jinseok> 설치는 잘 됬거든요..
<cartes9> 이더넷연결은 잘되있나여?
<cartes9> 옛날엔 eth0찾느라 1분정도 부팅때 딜레이 생기곤 했는데
<Jinseok> 이더넷 연결 되는데
<Jinseok> 해결방법 찾았어요
<Jinseok> menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14-generic" {         recordfail=1         if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi         set quiet=1         insmod ext2         set root=(hd0,5)         search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 8fb53ee5-0550-436f-afca-842b73d31ab4         linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=8fb53ee5-0550-436f-afca-842b73d31ab4 ro acpi=off noapic pnpbios=off irqpoll  quiet splash         in
<Jinseok> 그럽 파일 수정이네요.
<ihavnoth> grub에서 멈추는거 아니에요?
<cartes9> 어떻게 수정하면 된데요?
<Jinseok> 그럽은 안 멈추나...
<Jinseok> 부팅 할떄 Busybox 떠서
<Jinseok> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=hseok74&logNo=120108619514&viewDate=&currentPage=1&listtype=0
<Jinseok> 여기서 이렇게 해결하라네요
<cartes9> 아 삼성 매직스테이션이에요?
<letmeln> 안녕하세요.
<letmeln> export A="123"
<letmeln> export B="321"
<letmeln> 이런식으로 쉘 환경변수들 추가한것들 리스트 보는 명령어도 있나요 ?! 혹시 아시는 분 있나요 ?!
<Seony> letmeln: env
<cartes9> letmeln, echo A
<cartes9> 아니면
<cartes9> echo $A 해보세요
<cartes9> ihavnoth, 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-25
<readytoact> 냐하하하하하하하하하하하
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> yemharc: (__)
<readytoact> 어흑
<yemharc> ?
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> salesforce 적용중;;;
<readytoact> CRM 역시 어렵군요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 그워어어어~~
<s_jeho> 엇 인기척...
<s_jeho> +_+)
 * Cheayuncho is back (gone 179:11:44)
<park1> 안녕하세요~~
<sungyo> 리브흐오피스4.0을 설치해보려 했건만 자꾸 desktop-instoration 파일이 dgkg-split 리턴2 오류를 뱉어내는군요.
<sungyo> 쓰읍~ 침만 흘리고 마는 순간이에요.
<sungyo> ahoops. 좋은 새벽입니다.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<nanun> 즐거운 아침입니다.
<nanun> 짤 쓰던 unity2d를 버리고 xfce로 바꾸었습니다. :D
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-26
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다~
<samahui> 2차 해킹들 당했군요
<samahui> 오늘이 1차 당하고 얼마나 대비를 못했으면...
<samahui> 누가 했는지도 파악 못하는 상황이니 대비 못하는게 정상인걸까요?
<nanun> 누가 했는지 파악은 어렵지 않나요?
<samahui> 파악 못한걸 떠나서 어디서 접속했는지도 모르면서 무조건 북의 소행이다 하면서 정해놓고 조사를 하면 제대로 조사가 될까요. 라는 말입니다
<DarkCircle> samahui, (_ _ )너브죽
<DarkCircle> 어~ 재밌쟎아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 맨날 부카니스탄이 때렸다 ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 개그프로를 보는거 같지 않나요 ?ㅅ?ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이젠 당연한 것으로 받아들여도 돼요 (ㅇ?)
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 해킹 사건이 터졌다 -> 기관이 마비가 됐다 -> 중요한 기관이다? -(Y)-> 북한이 공격했다!
<DarkCircle> -(N)-> 국내 찌질이나 중국에서 때렸다!
<DarkCircle> 이젠 패턴이 거의 정형화 수준에 근접해서 기사를 클릭 하나로 완성할 수 있어요 'ㅅ'/
<DarkCircle> (!!)
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 단순 해프닝 으로 끝났군요
<samahui> 내부 시스템 장애 ㅋ
<Markers> ㅎㅇ
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 일반 사용자 기준으로 PATH 변수가 어느 파일에 저장 되는지 아시는분 계시나요?
<suapapa> 보통 ~/.bashrc 이나 ~/.bash_profile 에 구겨넣죠
<Markers> 제가 shell에서 export 해서 넣은 환경변수가 걸루 가나요/
<suapapa> 아니죠 그건...
<Markers> 개별적인 환경 변수는 ~/.bashrc 머 이런식으로 가는걸로는 알고 있는데 모든 사용자에 대해서는  /etc/bash 인가  profile인가 거기에 저장되는걸로 아는데 …. 아무리 찾아도 안보이길래 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 그럼 어떻게 확인 가능한가요?
<suapapa> echo $PATH
<suapapa> ~/.bashrc가 쉘 실행되면서 실행?되면서 $PATH 쉘 변수가 업데이트 되는 거에요.
<Markers> 쉘에서 export 해서 넣은건 따로 파일에서 보관하지 않나요?
<Markers> 따로 보관한 곳이 있을거 같은데 'ㅅ'
<suapapa> 쉘 닫으면 날아갈텐데요?
<suapapa> export 의 의미가 그 쉘에서 또 쉘이 뜨면 쉘변수가 그대로 간다는 거 아닌가요?
<Markers> 날아가나요..?
<suapapa> 네 날아갑니다.
<Markers> 쉘을 닫는다는거는 음… os를 종료 시킨다는 의미겟지요?
<suapapa> 아니요 Ctrl-D
<suapapa> exit
<Markers> 로그아웃을 의미하는건가요 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 아하 그렇군여
<Markers> 로그아웃하니 사라졋구나;
<nanun> 네 로그아웃 하면 사라져요
<nanun> razgon/ 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 CUI 에서 그림파일도 볼 수 있나요 -ㅅ-....
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<nanun> Markers/ img2txt 이런걸 의미하시는 것인가요? ^^
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> 마커스님 소리소문없이 퇴장
<DarkCircle> ahoops_, ~(_ _ )~ 너븢구
<DarkCircle> 너브죽
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 꾸벅~ (__)
<ahoops_> 혹시 해석학 같은거 공부나 연구해보신분 없으세요?
<ahoops_> 생각이 많아졌는지 자꾸 철학쪽에 많은 관심을 갖게 되는군요. -0-;
<DarkCircle> 해석학이라면 ...
<DarkCircle> 수치해석같은것도 포함인가요?_?
<nanun> 해석학요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 바쁘네요.
<helpme> hi
<DarkCircle> Cheayuncho, 흔들
<Cheayuncho> DarkCircle, //잘려하는데..!
<Cheayuncho> 나이스 타이밍!
<DarkCircle> 주무시라는.
<Cheayuncho> 아녀요~ 아녀요~
<Cheayuncho> 무슨일이셔요?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 불렀어요. 밤새고 있나 싶어서.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 아항..!!
<DarkCircle> 얼른 자라능! 이따가 학교 가야되지 않음용?ㅅ?
<Cheayuncho> 고딩이라서 일찍일찍자야허요...!
<Cheayuncho> 1시쯤에 자야 덜조는데..
<Cheayuncho> 큰일인지고.. 껄껄껄..
<DarkCircle> 요새 학교 몇시에 끝내줘요?
<Cheayuncho> 넵 자야죠...! 좋은 밤 보내시길..!
<Cheayuncho> 4시 20분이요
<DarkCircle> 너무 빨리 끝나네 =3
<Cheayuncho> 칫..
<DarkCircle> 한 7시쯤까진 붙잡아야 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 얼른 자라는 .
<Cheayuncho> 넵 주무세여!
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 즐거운 아침이에요 :)
<samahui_> 전 즐겁지만 피곤한 아침입니다.
<samahui_> 어제도 밤셈을 했네요
<nanun> 저런
<nanun> 일이 많으신가봐요
<samahui_> 네 요즘 일이 너무 많아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 휴가 가고 싶어요
<samahui> 피곤이 쌓이니까 이제 피곤이 아니라 병인듯해요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 휴가 내셔서 좀 쉬다오셔야겠어요
<razGon_web> 저도 피로가 쌓이네요..ㅠㅠ
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 휴가 까지는 무리고 월차라도 써서 하루 푹 쉬어야 겠어요
<samahui> 정신이 없네요
<samahui> 듀얼 그래픽 쓰는 모델에서 반복적으로 유니티가 문제를 일으키네요
<samahui> 한번씩 화면 리셋해버리는군요
<nanun> 그런가요? 전 그런 경우는 없었네요. (unity 3d, 2d)
<nanun> 리셋한다는게, 어떤 의미인가요? 짧게 깜빡?
<samahui> 아니요 대쉬보드 들어갔을때
<samahui> 아이콘들이 안뜨다가 화면 리셋되더군요
<samahui> 꼭 듀얼 그래픽인 노트북 모델에서만 그러네요
<nanun> 음.. 신기한 현상이네요 ^^
<nanun> 전 메모리를 많이 쓸 때, 화면 전환이 안되고  alt+tab 으로 전환하면 현재 창으로 되어야 할 창들이 최소화 되는 경험이 있어요
<samahui> 듀얼 그래픽이라 엔비디아 드라이버랑 인텔드라이버가 같이 깔여있는데
<nanun> 그때마다 console 로 로그인해서 파폭이나 크롬등을 죽이면 괜찮아지더라구요 -o-
<samahui> 아마도 이놈들이 전력상태에 따라서 자동 교체하는 그런거라 이런문제가 생기는거 아닐가 하고 추측중입니다
<samahui> 전 그런 상황은 없었어요
<nanun> log에도 별다른 게 없나보네요? 없다면 알아보려면 테스트 많이 해보셔야겠어요..
<samahui> 네이트가 인터넷 잡아먹는 경우는 있었지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<nanun> 네이트라면야 뭐. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 네 로그에 남는게 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 걍 쓰려고요
<samahui> 전원 연결에 따른 그래픽카드 전환이 문제인거 같은데
<samahui> 걍 꽂아놓고 쓰면 되니까 ㅎㅎ;;
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ ac로 하면 괜찮나봐요?
<samahui> 베터리 신경쓸만한 크기의 노트북이 아니라서 뭐 데탑 대용이죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<nanun> 최근에 dropbox를 여기저기 물려서 써보고 있는데
<nanun> 개인 ftp를 왜 고수했었나.. 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 드롭박스 쓰면 편하죠
<nanun> 흔이 쓰는 프로그램들에서 지원해주니, 더욱 빛을 발하는 것 같아요
<samahui> 하지만 전 걍 내부에서는 nas 밖에서는 내 하드만 써요.  ㅜㅜ 외부 공유가 힘든 작업환경과 보안문제때문에 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 밤샘으로 졸리는데 햇살까지 내려쬐는군요
<samahui> 창가 자리라 직사광선이 그대로 모니터화면에 쏟아지는군요 ㅜㅜ
<nanun> 흐
<nanun> 창가 자리를 선호하긴 하는데, 각도가 좋지 않으시네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 남들에게 안보이고 직원들 감시히가 좋은 방향으로 놨더니
<samahui> 햇살이 괴롭히는군요 ㅋ
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-27
<samahui> 나가서 운동하는 것보다 창가 자리에 앉아서 햇살에게 테러당하는게 훨씬 얼굴 빨리타는군요
<nanun> 그정도에요??
<samahui> 블라인드를 때놔서
<nanun> 자외선차단제라도 발라야 할 것 같은데요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 여직원 BB크림 빌려 바르고 허옇게 뜬 얼굴로 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<nanun> 푸하하하
<nanun> 아, 어디서 봤는데 썬블럭은 문지르는게 아니라 툭툭 치는 거래요. 문지르면 더 하얗게 된다고 들었어요
<samahui> 헉! 그래요?
<nanun> 그런데.. 뭐..  남자들이 툭툭 치는 모습을 본 적이 없네요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 저도 그냥 쓱쓱 문지르고 떙.
<samahui> 전 눈가 발랐다가 땀나서 눈에 들어가고 완전 고생해봤죠 ㅋ
<nanun> 아 고통이죠 ㅋㅋ
<nanun> 마라톤 할 때 바르는데, 땀 나서 안경 흔들리고 눈에 썬블럭과 땀이 함께 들어오면.. >.<
<samahui> 농구하러 한강갈때 그렇게 바르고 갔다가 한게임 뛰고 바로 세안하러 갔었죠
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그 다음부터 걍 얼굴 타고 말지 라는 생각이 들고 .. 하지만 정작 타고나면 아! 바를껄 하고... 다시 악순환 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 남자 피부는 구리빛! ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 구리빛은 좋은데 보통 야외에서 운동하다 타면
<samahui> 흙빛이 되죠
<samahui> 깜장피부 ㅋ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 와이프가 싫어하겠는걸요 ~.~
<nanun> 그런데 직원들 감시하는 자리이신데, 밤을 세워 일하세요??
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 팀장까지야 개발자자나요 ㅋ
<nanun> 아..
<samahui> 차장 부장 올라가야 감시만 하면서
<samahui> 카드놀이나 고스톱과 함께 밤새는 척 눈돌리고만 있죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 일정이 빡빡하신가보다;;
<samahui> 서버관리와 보안, 핸드폰앱게발, 개인적인 프로젝트와 논문
<samahui> 대충 이렇게 물려있죠
<samahui> 일 좀 후딱 하고 살짝 눈붙이고 와야겠네요
<samahui> 남은 하루 즐겁고 유익하게 보내세요 ^^ 나중에 뵈요
<nanun> 네. 후딱 하시고 눈 붙이세요
<nanun> 네 다음에 뵈요
<razGon_web> 어제 축구 답답해서리..ㅠㅠ
<nanun> 아 맞다. 어제 축구한다고 직원들 퇴근할 때 말씀하시던데..
<nanun> 재미없었나봐요?
<razGon_web> 아니요
<razGon_web> 이게 2년전에 있던 경기랑 똑같아서요.
<razGon_web> 감독의 중요성이 여기서 나타나더군요.
<razGon_web> 2년전 카타르의 클럽팀 알사드와 경기를 가졌죠. 최강희 감독의 전북현대랑요. ACL[아시안 클럽 리그]의 결승전이였습니다.
<razGon_web> 최강희 감독은 닥공전술이니 아실테고 당시 카타르는 공격템포를 떨어트리는 BED SOCCER전술을 썼습니다.
<razGon_web> 조금만 스친느낌 나면 어디서든지 넘어지고 엄청난 고통이 보이는 것처럼 누워 버립니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇게 1-2분 소모시키고 초조해진 선수들의 수비가 느슨해지면 이미 전방에 있는 투탑에게 롱패스 역습으로 득점을 내는 형태였습니다.
<nanun> 오....
<razGon_web> 공격수는 꽤 개인기와 수준이 있습니다만, 지저분한 개매너를 보이면서 아주 추하게 보였죠.
<razGon_web> 그리스 저리가라입니다.
<razGon_web> 당시 전북현대는 완전히 말려서 2-2 그것도 어제 경기처럼 루즈타임에 골넣고 승부차기로 갔습니다.
<razGon_web> 그리고 졌죠.
<nanun> 흐.....
<razGon_web> 근데 2년뒤에 똑같은 상황이 벌어지고 있었죠.
<razGon_web> 게다가 카타르가 저지른 일인지 몰라도 기성용의 심리를 흔들어 놓는 일이 벌어졌죠.
<razGon_web> HJ SY 24.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 또한 오범석의 이건 크로스도 아니고 뭣도 아닌.... 이건 수비수가 오버래핑 맨날 오고...헐...
<razGon_web> 덕분에 아주 힘든 경기를 치뤘죠.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 1:1인데 손흥민이 덜지치고 살아있어서 다행이였습니다.
<razGon_web> 2:1로 이겼습니다만, 최강희 감독 솔직히 그때 그런일이 있었으면 거기에 대비를 해야 되었습니다. 특히 멘탈을 잘잡아야 되었죠.
<razGon_web> 연습경기때 카타르랑 비슷한 팀으로 연습시켰어야 되었습니다.
<razGon_web> 한 2-3번 연습시키면 대략 답나올텐데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> BED축구 이거 2번이면 약점입니다. 이제 나오는 모든 팀들 그리할수도 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 공격수가 빼어난 우즈벡 같은 경우는 그리할 가능성도 높습니다.
<razGon_web> 어떻게 얻은 조1위인데 말이죠.
<nama> 오오 훌륭한 해설이시네요
<razGon_web> 아니 저 아닌  다른 분들도 보셨으면 똑같이 느끼셨을 겁니다.
<nanun> 전 축구를 전혀 모르지만 ;;
<nanun> 그걸 노린걸 아닐까요? 다음 번 팀에도 동일한 전술로 다가오게 하려는..
<razGon_web> 저도 축구 전문가는 아닙니다. 그래도 이건 아닙니다.
<samahui> 우리나라가 좋은 결과를 얻기 위해서는... 협회 라는 이름 들어간 체육단체만 다 없에버리면 됩니다
<razGon_web> 헐... 그래도 카타르에게 질뻔했습니다.
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> samahui/  눈 붙이신다는 분께서 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일은 마저 하고 자러가야죠 ㅋ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일 하다가 글이 많이 올라와서 눈팅 좀 하다 나왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<nanun> razgon님 때문에 어제 축구가 궁금해졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 보시면 속터집니다.
<samahui> 간단하게 요약하면(물론 저도 인터넷보고) 감독능력부족+선발라인업구성실패+즈질수비와 최전방공격수 + 하지만 다행이 흥미니 동국이가 한골주어먹어 승리 입니다
<razGon_web> 미드필더까지는 연결되는데 공격수에게 볼이 연결 안됩니다.
<nanun> 정말 '속 터지는' 상황의 연속이겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 최강희 감독의 능력 부족이 아니라 이건 게으른 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 국대씩이나 되면서 2년전에 있던 일에 대해서 대비를 못하다니!! 멘탈에 대한거라서 이것만 잡아도 반은 이기는데 말이죠
<samahui> 솔직히 이번 예선 떨어지고 축협부터 재정비 좀 당하고 외국인 능력위주 감독 좀 대려와서 다시 처음부터 키웠으면 좋겠습니다
<samahui> 그나저나 전 일하는데 여친님께서는 스포츠토토도 해서 점수 맞췄다고 좋아하시는군요 ^^;;
<samahui> 천원으로 2만8천원 버셨다고 저녁 맛난거 사준다네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 전 다시 일하러 ~~~슝~
<nanun> 와우-
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 수치해석쪽은 아니고요, 철학관련 해석학쪽을 생각하고 있어요.
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> nama: 안녕하세요~ 넙죽~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<guest_____> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> yemharc: 님 혹시 리눅스 드라이버 그래픽카드 설치 하실수 아세요?
<yemharc> Nvidia : sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<yemharc> AMD : sudo apt-get install fglrx
<monos> yemharc: 후보가 없다고 나와요
<monos> 다운 받아서 sh로 하니깐 에러 뜨고
<monos> 리눅스민트 데미안이라고 새로 깔았거든요
<yemharc> 민트도 동일한지는 모르겠네요
<yemharc> sudo software-prperties-gtk
<monos>  Linux Mint Debian
<yemharc> 두번째인가 세번째 탭에 보면
<yemharc> "캐노니컬" "캐노니컬 파트너" 등등 있는데 그거 다 체크하고 apt-get update
<monos> yemharc: 님 monos@monospc ~ $ sudo software-prperties-gtk sudo: software-prperties-gtk: command not found
<monos> 혹시 윈도우 다 꺼버리는 아세요?
<razGon_web> samahui: 늦은 이야기지만, 저는 다음 대표팀 감독은 홍명보가 될거라 생각합니다. 일단 브라질 월드컵끝나면 그리될거다라고 생각합니다.
<monos> x윈도우 끄고 sh로 해보고 싶은데
<monos> x윈도우 끄는 방법을 모르겠습니다.
<samahui> razGon_web: 홍명보가 대표팀 감독이 되더라도 축협이 알력행사 계속하면 올림픽 대표팀 정도의 성과는 없을까 걱정이예요
<samahui> x끄는건 간단한데요
<razGon_web> 그럴일없을겁니다.
<razGon_web> 홍명보가 키워온 여론이 있어서 쉽게 못떨어뜨릴겁니다.
<samahui> ctrl+alt+f1으로 콘솔로 나가서
<samahui> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop 으로 꺼주면 되요
<samahui> 다시 시작할때는 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<samahui> 축협이 여론 신경 쓰던가요
<samahui> 축협을 없애고 새로 만들고 싶어요
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 기득권들이 손놓지 않는한 축구건 야구건 배구 농구 할꺼 없이 구기 종목에서 우승으라는거 볼 날이 있을까 싶네요
<razGon_web> 축협 없어지지 않았나요? 농협을 통합.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아직 있군요...흠.
<razGon_web> 맛점되세요\
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 혹시 그래픽카드 드라이버 잡으면서 received signal sigterm aborting 뜨면서 안깔리는거 왜 그런지 아시는분?
<monos> 구글 검색하니 다 영어라서 무슨말인지 모르겠어요
<yemharc> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=76571
<monos> yemharc: 님 영어라서 하나도 모르겠어요
<monos> sudo apt-get install smxl 해두 안되네요
<monos> 민트 쓸때는 잘되었는데 이번에 민트 데비안이라고 새로나왓길래 받았는데 안깔리네요
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<monos> Markers: 님 하이요
<monos> Markers: 님 혹시 리눅스민트 데비안에서 지포스 드라이버 잡으실수 아세요?
<Markers> 아뇨 '' 검색하면 나오지 않을까요
<Markers> 그래픽카드를 인식 못하고 있나요?
<monos> Markers: 님 인식은 하는데
<monos> 드라이버가 안깔리고 있어요
<monos> 지금 다시 민트로 갈까 생각중이에요
<monos> 민트 데비안이라고 새로 나왔길래 깔았더니 그래픽 드라이버부터 말썽이네요
<Markers> 민트 리눅스 말씀하시는거 아닌가요?
<monos> Markers: 님 리눅스 민트데비안이라고 새로 나왓더라구요
<monos> Markers: 민트 데스크탑에 데비안 형식인가봐요
<monos> Markers: 그냥 민트는 우분투 형식인데
<monos> 저는 포멧하고 새로 깔고 올게여
<monos> 그래픽드라이버도 못깔고 있으니 답답해서 포멧해야 겠네요
<nama> 우분투에서 vpn 클라이언트 설정했는데 ping 은 나가는데 외부 네트웍이 안 되는데 도움 주실 수 있으신가요 ?
<nama> 내부로 ping 은 나가는데 인터넷이 안되요
<nama> vpn 서버는 asus n65u  이걸로 쓰려고 하는데..
<nanun> telnet google.com 80 해서 접속되는거 확인해 보세요.
<DarkCircle> 왜 telnet을 ;;;
<DarkCircle> ping하고 햇갈리신듯 크크
<DarkCircle> 아니 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 핑이 나간다는건 결국 네트웍은 연결 됐다는 얘긴데
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 이야기가 애매하네요
<nanun> DarkCircle/ firewall에서 port를 막아서 그런지 궁금해서요. route문제라면 ping에서 막혔을 꺼라 생각했습니다
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... ... ...
<DarkCircle> 아 그럴수도 있겠네요
<DarkCircle> outgoing 을 막아버리면 ... HTTP 요청을 아얘 못할수도 있겠네요
<guest___> 안녕하세요 _ _
<guest___> 혹시 노트북 우분투 설치 한 다음 드라이버 설치 하실 줄 아시는분 있으세요?
<guest___> 시스템 설정에 추가 드라이버 해도 안나오네요..
<guest___> 와이파이도 안잡히고.. 구글링 해봤지만 그래픽 드라이버 밖에 안보이고.. 도움이 필요합니다.....
<samahui_> 우분투면 보통 왠만한 노트북이면 자동으로 드라이버 잡습니다만
<guest___> http://www.ihg.co.kr/shopping/shopping-detail.php?pi=709
<guest___> 한성컴퓨터 보스몬스터베이비라고.. 하는데 안잡혀서요....
<samahui_> 잡히지 않는 드라이버면 그 기기 제작사 사이트에 가시면 리눅스용 드라이버 하나하나 찾아서 설치해주는 수 밖에 업습니다
<samahui_> 안잡힐리가요 제가 보스몬 69 썼었는데 우분투에서 모두 잡혀서 잘 썼었는데요
<guest___> 아.. 그런가요
<guest___> 전 왜 안잡힐까요..
<samahui_> 설치 하실 때 좀 더 안정적으로 편하게 하고 싶으시면 인터넷 연결하고 설치를 하세요. 그러면서 바로 업데이트 설치하시고요
<samahui_> 그밖에 무선랜 꺼져 있는거 아닌가요? 꺼져 있어서 작동 안한걸지도...
<guest___> 켜져 있는 상태에서 해봤는데.. 왜그럴까요...
<guest___> fn F11 이 무선랜 켜지는거같은데...아닌가요?;
<guest___> 노트북은 처음 쓰는거라서요..
<samahui_> 무선랜 켜져있으면 무선랜 확인할 수 있는 불이 들어오지 않나요?
<samahui_> 안테나 마크로 알림등이 있을건데요
<samahui_> 유선으로 연결해서 업데이트 부터 해보세요
<guest___> 안테나 마크에 bt 있는거 말씀하시는건가요?
<guest___> 아님 그 옆에 있는 와인잔 같은거 말씀하시는건지..
<samahui_> 그건 블루투스 일겁니다
<guest___> 네 유선으로 업그레이드 하겠습니다
<guest___> 아아 안켜져요..;
<samahui_> 안켜졌으면 무선랜이 꺼져 있는건데요
<samahui_> 그래서 드라이버 안잡힌걸겁니다
<samahui_> 보몬에 들어가는 무선랜이나 드라이버들 대부분 최신 우분투에서 잡아줍니다
<guest___> 아아
<guest___> 혹시 키는 법 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<yemharc> sudo rfkill unblock all
<guest___> 아하 감사합니다
<yemharc> sudo rfkill list 하면
<yemharc> Software
<yemharc> Hardware
<yemharc> 두가지 나오고 block / unblock 상태 나옵니다
<guest___> 아..
<yemharc> 거기서 리스트가 안뜨면 드라이버 자체가 없는거에요
<guest___> 아..
<guest___> 소프트웨어 하드웨어 no라고 뜨는데.
<guest___> 드라비어 자체가 없다는 뜻이라고 하셨죠?
<yemharc> 그건 unblock 상태라는거에요
<yemharc> 없으면 아예 아무 메세지도 안떠요
<guest___> 아아..
<guest___> 근데도 왜 안되는지 모르겠네요..
<yemharc> unblock 상태가 됐으면 fn+단축키 눌러서 LED에 불 들어오는지 확인하세요
<guest___> 안들어옵니다;
<yemharc> 노트북에 쓰이는 와이파이 모델이 뭐에요
<guest___> WLAN 802.11 b/g/n
<guest___> 이거 말씀하시는건지..
<guest___> 잘 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 아뇨 와이파이 모델
<yemharc> 어느회사껀지
<guest___> 잠시만요..
<megagolgoth_away> Hi
<guest___> 와이파이 모델이 무슨 말씀이신지.. ip타임 말씀하시는건가요?
<megagolgoth> hi
<guest___> 지금 핸드폰 핫스팟 키는데
<guest___> 네 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아뇨 노트북에 붙은 무선랜카드 모델명이요
<megagolgoth> i don't speak korean, i'm looking fo linux user in Korea. I'be travelled 2 time in South-korea, and linux seems to be less used in South-Korea than Europe or USA, right or not?
<samahui_> fn+F11 눌러보세요
<samahui_> 불들어오는지
<monos> 안녕하세요
<guest___> 안들어와요..
<samahui_> 다시 눌러도 안들어와요?
<monos> vi 같은 명령어 ruru?인가? roro인가 명령어 이름이 먼가요?
<guest___> 네
<samahui_> 혹시 보몬미니는
<samahui_> 따로 무선랜 켜고 끄는 스위치가 있나요?
<guest___> 없는거 같은데 확실치 않아요 잠시만요 금방 알아볼께요
<monos> samahui_: 님 혹시
<monos> samahui_: 님 혹시 vi같은 명령어 r로 시작은거 아세요?
<megagolgoth> iwconfig
<yemharc> megagolgoth: Yes, Korea mostly use Windows.
<suapapa> r로 시작하는 에디터라...
<samahui_> monos: r은 치환 명령인데요
<yemharc> nano 말씀하시는듯
<megagolgoth> XBMC have a special Korean edition, but have some user group, physically?
<samahui_> ㅋ
<megagolgoth> on terminal "lspci |grep Network"
<megagolgoth> have you*
<megagolgoth> like LUG (ie Linux user group)
<yemharc> Yes, Korea xbmc user group there.
<yemharc> LUG = http://www.kldp.org
<guest___> 없는거같습니다..
<megagolgoth> for wifi, could be a firmware problem, there is a .deb package for that
<megagolgoth> yemharc: thank you
<megagolgoth> In universities Linux is studied, used, or even apreciated?
<suapapa> 요새 누가 kldp에 간다고.. 외국인 능욕 ㅋ
<samahui_> monos: 제가 아는 리눅스 편집기는 vi,vim , ed, gedit 정도 뿐인데요
<monos> yemharc: 님 nano가 맞네요
<yemharc> The university is in use in many places.
<monos> yemharc:  vi가 너무 쓰기 힘들어서
<yemharc> suapapa: 그렇긴 하죠
<samahui_> 걍 힘들면 gedit써요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 일단 lug에 대응할만한건 거기밖에 안 떠올라서요
<samahui_> 윈도우 환경 쓰시면 걍 편하게 쓰세요
<yemharc> megagolgoth: but kldp long the activity is stopped.
<samahui_> guest__ : 따로 무선랜 키고 끄는 키가 없다면 펑션키로 작동이되야 하는데 안된다는건 이상한데요
<suapapa> megagolgoth, Is this what u looking 4? http://xbmc-korea.com/xe/down
<yemharc> 무선랜 드라이버 문제는 워낙 원인이 많아서......
<nanun> 요즘 seony님이 몇 번 말씀하신 sub lime2 도 좋은 툴 같아요. (그런데 전 vi 씁니다 ㅋㅋ)
<megagolgoth> I'm looking for linux user in Korea
<suapapa> For what?
<samahui_> 전 손에 하도 익어서 vi가 젤 편해요
<megagolgoth> i want to know if linux is supported in Korea, and meet Linux users when i will travel in Korea in the end of this year
<guest___> 랜드라이버를 설치해야 될꺼같은데
<suapapa> I think ubuntu korea is biggest linux user group in Korea now. http://ubuntu.or.kr/
<guest___> 랜드라이버는 윈도우용이 따로 표시가 없는거 보니 설치해도되나요?
<guest___> http://www.ihg.co.kr/menu/customer-index.php?mode=view&bi=8&table=joo_board_8&cP=1&uid=155&gid=141&queryNum=3&cuid=5&ssPrevUid=&ssNextUid=&bcate=&searchKey=13&searchType=articleTitle&cSearch=5&page_number_list=2&thread=A
<megagolgoth> i meet some windows or mac "geeks", but this isn't what i'm looking for...
<samahui_> guest__: 아니요
<samahui_> 장치 자체가 작동을 안하는거라
<samahui_> 드라이버 문제가 아닌듯 한데요
<guest___> 아아..
<sungyo> what's the metter in here?
<sungyo> why would we talk in English?
<sungyo> and Korean, both of all?
<sungyo> Oh, it's hard 어렵군요.
<samahui_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<suapapa> megagolgoth, All korean gov. sites and shopping sites (for credit billing) only support linux. Shamely.
<suapapa> So, u can hardly find pure linux "user" in korea. :)
<sungyo> My ink printer HP6280 went to the hospital. Some gears looked broken
<megagolgoth> Sorry, i'm french, i can speak french if you want... Sorry for the joke, i'm just starting learning korean
<yemharc> suapapa: support?;;
<suapapa> But, there is some numbers of programmer related groups -which use linux mostly- in there.
<suapapa> oops s/linux/windows/
<sungyo> Oh, you shuld'nt. kkk
<megagolgoth> learning korean because of my wife, so i can't stop
<sungyo> megagolgoth: how did you get in here?
<sungyo> is your wife korean?
<megagolgoth> end of this year, not august/september too much humidity, but october seems to be better
<megagolgoth> yes
<samahui_> oh~
<yemharc> In Korea is almost impossible to use only Linux. :-(
<sungyo> how awesome
<megagolgoth> i know, many website require windows, even mac doesn't work
<sungyo> Yap. you got a point there.
<megagolgoth> sungyo: just looking channel with "korea" as keyword
<Seony> 잘못 들어오셨구만..
<megagolgoth> and i 'm married many times before the gangnam style invasion
<sungyo> So you could read some Han-Gul, the korean.
<yemharc> 저분한텐 차라리 우분투 페이스북 그룹이 나을거 같은데요...
<megagolgoth> i'm trying to memorize hangeul...
<suapapa> megagolgoth, There is many GDG groups in Korea. They -should- do offline meet-up montly (10 days for a month will be in your schedule right?). https://developers.google.com/groups/directory/south-korea
<megagolgoth> reading/writing is the harder. i'm at the point of learning to write!
<suapapa> I thinks it's good place to meet real person who use linux and can understand english. :)
<megagolgoth> thank you
<megagolgoth> and ^^ kkkkk
<megagolgoth> will be in my schedule :)
<sungyo> 그래도 한국인 체널에 온걸 무척 좋아하는거 같네요....
<Seony> 아마 찾기가 힘들어서 그럴 거에요
<sungyo> 하긴, 요즘 활성화된 irc가 얼마 없죠.
<Seony> 그렇기도하지만, 한국사람들이 irc를 잘 안하잖아요
<sungyo> 예,,
<suapapa> 전 안써서 모르겠는데 페이스북 그룹들이 북적북적 한 것 같던데
<sungyo> 음. 저희가 한국어로 이야기하기 시작하니 조용해지는데요?
<suapapa> 이쪽으로 가라고 알려주는것도 좋을지도.
<megagolgoth> 감사합니다 see you later
<sungyo> 아..이건, 마치 외국인 한명 놓고 여러 한국인들과 대화할때 나오는 분위기인데..ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 헐
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 갔네요.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 요즘 3사 해킹건 때문에 다들 바빠 보이시더라구요.
<sungyo> 저희 동네 컴퓨터집 사장님도 농협에 계속 들어가 계시고.... 조금 전에 프린터 맞기러 갔다가 들었거든요.
<samahui_> 네 그 덕분에 일반 IT관련 회사나 부서들도 보안교육이다 뭐다 바쁘고 짜증나죠
<sungyo> 다른 분들은 다들 괜찮으신가요~?
<samahui_> 전 회사 서버관리도 하는지라... 무시하고 있습니다.
<suapapa> 윈도를 안쓰면 되는데 안 그러겠죠.
<samahui_> 윗선에서 보안 관련 교육도 시키고 관리 잘하라고 하면 잘하고 있습니다 하면 그만
<DarkCircle> 아졸려 ~(-_-)~
<sungyo> 저희집은 컴퓨터들이 2대 빼놓고는 다 우분투라.....'-'a
<samahui_> 저도 집 컴은 두대 빼고 다 우분투나 민트라
<samahui_> 회사 컴은 어쩔 수 없이 윈도우들이 있어서
<samahui_> 그놈들만 백신 깔고 한번씩 돌리고
<nanun> 전 집도 회사컴도 우분투고, 관리할 서버들은 centos고... ;;
<samahui_> 그정도면 끝이죠
<DarkCircle> suapapa, samahui_, yemharc, Seony, sungyo  (_ _ )구브신
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 오, 서클님. 부활하셨군요.
<samahui_> 안녕하세요 ~~~
<DarkCircle> 이제 다시 자야죠
<DarkCircle> (ㅇㅇ)
<suapapa> 참 그래도 저 외국인은 게임하게 민번 알려달라는 패턴은 아니었네요. :)
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아~ 그때 그~
<samahui> 게임 민번 알려달라는 패턴으로 가는 사례를 많이 격어 보셨나봐요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<suapapa> 전 이 방 에서만 두 번 봤네요.
<samahui> 헐~
<sungyo> 저도 이방에서 한번
<sungyo> 봤어요.
<samahui> 있기는 있군요
<Seony> samahui: 한 3-4년 전만 해도 많았어요
<sungyo> 요즘 금융계쪽이 오픈뱅킹쪽에 점점 관심을 가져주는거 같네요.
<samahui> 전 다른 곳에서는 봤는데 여서는 못봤었네요
<samahui> 이번 사태로 윈도우 다 버리고 리눅스로 갔으면 좋겠어요
<samahui> 우분투로도 모든 공공기관 및 금융기관 이용할 수 있게
<sungyo> 우리은행 홈페이지에서 공인인증서 한번 만들어보려고 들어가봤떠니 10.10까지 밖에 지원이 안되길래 통화해봤거든요.
<Seony> samahui: 그런 점에서는 미국이 좀 좋긴 하죠.  여기는 은행 웹사이트 접속하는데 뭘 요구하진 않으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 꼭 미국이라기보단 외국 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러게요~
<yemharc> 한번에 갈아타는건 절대 무리죠
<sungyo> 그 말을 뒤집어보면 한국이 이상한거죠~
<samahui> 여긴 뭐 요구하는게 그렇게 많은지... 에휴~
<yemharc> 일단 공공기관은 특히 그런게.......그놈의 한글문서 어쩝니까 OTL
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> ㅡ.,ㅡ 한글은...모르겠습니다.....( _ _) 외면
<samahui> 한글도 문서 포멧 공개 하는 수 밖에 없죠
<samahui> 그래도 공공기관이 알집으로 압축해 주는것 보다는 났더군요
<samahui> 북한이 개성공단까지 들고 나왔군요.
<DarkCircle> 어음
<DarkCircle> >>ㅓ억
<samahui> 이 기회에 장비 사람 다 챙겨서 나와버렸으면 하는 바람이 있네요
<sungyo> 아, 다크서클님 트림하는 소리를 들으니 제가 갑자기 콜라가 마시고싶어지네요.
<DarkCircle> 전 이 채널에서 IP 번호 불러달라는넘 봤는데
<DarkCircle> 이유가 자기 서버 테스트하려고 한다고 ...
<DarkCircle> 미친 =3
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고 북한애들이 개성공단 들고 나오는건 쑈예요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 그 쇼를 기회로 철수 했으면 해요
<sungyo> 음. 그럴거면 서버쪽에서 링크를 하나 꺼내서 던져드리고 접속해오는 아이피를 확인하는게 더 얌전하지 않을까요. '-'a
<DarkCircle> 만약 북한에서 개성공단 건드리면 얘네 유일하게 합법적으로 외화벌이할 수 있는 밥줄이 없어집니다.
<samahui_> 뭐하려고 적지에 인질과 물자를 두고 사업을 벌이는지
<DarkCircle> 흠...
<DarkCircle> 인질이라기보단
<DarkCircle> 인민군이 안전보장을 하는 유일한 구역인데요
<DarkCircle> 개성공단은 안건드립니다.
<DarkCircle> 건드리면 얘네도 ㅇ 되거든요
<samahui_> 그런데 그걸 이용해서 협박을 계속 하니까 하는 말이예요
<DarkCircle> 쑈예요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 얼마전에는 땅 임대료 올려 받으려고도 했었죠
<DarkCircle> 실제론 안에서 아무런 일도 안일어나구요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 거기에서 일하는 북한주민이 수만명이 되는데
<DarkCircle> 이 사람들 밥줄 끊기면 북한 뒤집어져요
<sungyo> 북이랑 장구랑 리듬이 전혀 맞지 않는 상황이군요~
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 핵전쟁 상황 조성됬다고 유엔에 통보도 했다는데
<DarkCircle> 개성공단에서 일하는 사람들은 남한체제에 대해 알고 있는 사람들이라 입막음하려고 일부러 개성공단 철수 안하는거고요
<samahui_> 솔직히 지들이 핵 한두개 만들고 덤비다 수십발 맞아봐야 정신차릴런지... 말도 안되는 헛소리를 ...
<samahui_> 그러니까 우리 나라에서도 좀더 강하게 나가기 위해 개성공단 철수를 진행해 버리는 겁니다
<DarkCircle> 근데 그랬다간 진짜 전쟁납니다. 웬만하면 그냥 이대로 내버려두는게 나아요
<DarkCircle> 남북이 서로 주고받거니 해도 개성공단은 최후의 보루라서 안건드려요 그리고 개성공단 때문에 국지도발레벨까진 가도 전쟁수준까진 못가구요
<samahui_> 일정선을 가져야지 너무 끌려가는 경향을 보이는것도 안좋아 보여요
<DarkCircle> 우리가 작정하고 개성공단 뺄테니 알아서 잘살아라 하면 북한도 끌려가는거나 마찬가지라
<DarkCircle> 우리도 손해가 있지만 저쪽에서도 보는 손해가 만만치 않기 때문에 .
<DarkCircle> ..
<sungyo> 이렇게 하죠. 제가 가서 조용히 김정은을 암살하고 나오겠습니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 김정은에게 농약을 멕여주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 농약보다 질 좋은 천연 독극물을 써볼게요. 가령...복어독이라던지요
<samahui> 그런건 너무 쉽게 고통이 적게 죽으니까
<sungyo> 간단하게 음식 준비 도중에 오염된 것으로 하면 될테니까요.
<samahui> 죽을때까지 X집을 ... 푹푹푹
<DarkCircle> 손구락이 썩을지도 :D
<sungyo> 손가락을 안쓰고 도구를 쓰면 되죠~
<sungyo> 김정은 엉덩이에 걸맞게....드릴이라던지~
<samahui> 여성들 뽀족 구두를 추천합니다
<sungyo> 아님 고대 서양에서 사용하던 방법중 하나로, 뾰족한 나무 위에 꼽아놓는 방법도 있겠네요~
<samahui> 블라드 체페슈가 잘쓰던 작살형이죠
<samahui> 슬슬 퇴근들 하는군요. 저도 쫓아가서 밥먹고 오겠습니다. 오늘도 퇴근은 저 먼곳에~~~
<yemharc> 생산성 쩌는 아오지 놔두고 다들 왜 그렇게 비생산적인 일을 하려고 하세요
<sungyo> 그래도 한 나라의 수령인 자에게 아오지는 격이 너무 떨어지자나요~
<samahui> 후쿠시마에서 물퍼내는 작업을 추천합니다
<yemharc> 아오지만큼 유명한 탄광이 어디 있다구요
<samahui> 정은이가 잘할거 같아요
<yemharc> 그정도 인지도면 이미 탄광이 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> "정은이가 잘할거 같아요"
<sungyo> 어울리는데요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 니뽕의 동해에서 천연산 세슘이 듬뿍 녹아난 해맑은 바닷물을 퍼서 정은이 밥상에 .. 미역국으로 =3
<sungyo> 그보다 더 수준있는 시와호 호수의 변태 물고기들을 추천합니다.
<sungyo> bother 잉크젯 프린터 MFC 430 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<samahui> 요즘 무한 리필 잉크 달아서 잘 팔리는 그놈이군요
<samahui> 죄송하지만 전 사용은 안하고 있습니다
<sungyo> 6280이 5~6년 정도 됬는데 이게 슬~슬 수명이 다 되가는 느낌이 와서요. 오늘 나가서 기어 바꾸고는 3만원 주고 왔거든요.
<samahui> 아 저거 사용해 보시려고요?
<samahui> 쓸만은 합니다
<samahui> 무엇보다 저렴하면서 기본적으로 무한리필잉크 달아주는 곳이 많아서 유지비도 적게 들고요
<sungyo> 새로 장만하려면 본전은 뽑아야 덜 억울할거 같아서요~ ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 흠. 사마휘님께서 좋게 이야기해주시니 그놈 해봐야겠군요 '-'
<samahui> 아버님 하나 사들였었는데 그놈은 모델이 복합기였군요
<samahui> 복합기인데 저렴했던 기억이 나네요
<samahui> 정밀한 사진이나 그림 인쇄 하는거 아니면 문제 될게 없지요
<sungyo> 인터넷가 18만원...동네에선 무한 달아 28만원...
<sungyo> 음. 사진도 인쇄 되면 좋을텐데 알아보니 가격이 훅 뜨는거 같더라구요. '-'a
<sungyo> 이전에 hp6280을 40만원 주고 넣었거든요. 한 5년 된거 같은데.... 그래도 1~2년은 버텨줘야 덜 억울할텐데, 오늘 기어 바꾸는거로 해결이 안났으면 조금 더 억울했을거 같아요.
<sungyo> 음. 나가봐야겠네요.
<samahui> 아버님 사들이 모델이 벌써 2년은 된거 같은데
<samahui> 문제없이 잘 쓰고 계시네요
<samahui> 사업하시는 분이라 집에서도 프린트 많이 하시는데 아직까지 문제 없었습니다.
<samahui> 비싸도 무한리필 달아서 구입하는거 추천합니다. 확실히 유지비 덜들어서 좋아요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> monos: 네 안녕하세요~
<monos> sungyo: 님 혹시 리눅스 사운드 카드 처음에 잡히는거 말고 따로 잡을수 잇어요?
<sungyo> smahui, 그럼 지금쓰는 6280 후속모델로 430으로 생각해야 겠네요.
<sungyo> 어떤 사운드카드냐에 따라 다를거 같네요.
<sungyo> 직접 컴파일 해서 넣으실 수도 있으실테구요.
<monos> sungyo: ALC887 내장 사운드 카드에요 제가 인터넷에서 다운 받아서 ./install 해두 안깔리네요
<sungyo> 처음에 안잡히구요?
<monos> 처음에 잡힌 사운드 카드가 다른거에요
<sungyo> 구글링에서 같은 이슈들이 많이 잡히네요.
<monos> Built-in Audio로 잡혔어요
<monos> 구글링해봤는데 대부분 영어고 나에게는 너무 힘들더라구요
<sungyo> 음. 이슈들이 많이 잡히는 거 보면 방법도 있을거 같은데요...
<sungyo> 혹시 커뮤니티에 올려보셨나요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> sungyo: 님 리부팅하면 소리가 나고
<monos> 처음에는 소리가 나는데 계속 쓰다 보면 소리가 안나고
<monos> 이상해요
<sungyo> 한번 커뮤니티에도 올려보세요. 비슷한 사운드카드를 가지고 계신 분들이 답변을 해주실수도 있거든요.
<monos> 우분투 포럼에요?
<sungyo> 예 '-'
<sungyo> monos, 우분투 버전 어떤거 쓰시죠?
<monos> 민트 나디아 14. mate 64비트요
<monos> 이것도 우분투랑 같은계열이라고 해서요
<sungyo> 설치가 엉뚱한게 되었나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 처음보는 사운드 드라이버가 설치되어 있어요
<monos> 소리도 처음에 부팅하면 소리 나다가
<monos> 나중에 되면 소리가 안나요
<monos> 그래서 제가 사운드드라이버 새로 잡을려고 하는데 잘안되네요
<sungyo> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/fix-hda-intel-realtek-alc887-no-sound.html
<sungyo> 일단은 요런 방법도 있다고 하네요. 소리 안날때 이렇게 해서 고쳤나봐요.
<monos> 다 영어라서
<monos> 무슨말인지 잘 모르겠어요
<sungyo> 아....'-'a
<sungyo> 터미널 쓰실줄 아세요?
<monos> 네
<sungyo> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<sungyo> 에디터 열리면
<sungyo> options snd-hda-intel model=generic
<sungyo> 요거 추가하는거라네요.
<monos> gedit가 없으니
<monos> nano로 열어야 겠어요
<sungyo> 편하신거 아무거나 해보세요 '-'
<monos> 네
<sungyo> 유독 그 사운드카드 관련해서 이슈들이 많네요
<monos> sungyo: 다 했는데
<monos> 다시 시작해야 하나요?
<monos> sungyo: 님 큰일났어요
<monos> sungyo: 사운드가 아무것도 안잡혀요
<monos> sungyo: 님 혹시 사운드 서비스만 리스타트 할려면 어떻게 하는지 아세요?
<monos> sungyo: 님 저 갑자기 사운드가 다 없어져버렸습니다.
<monos> sungyo: 아까 적은 명령어 지우고 다시 리부팅했는데도 안 돌아오네요
<monos> 혹시 사운드서비스만 리스타트 할려면 어떤 서비스인지 아시는분?
<samahui_> monos: 어렵게 하지말고 소프트웨어소스 관리자에서 alsa 검색해서 설치 다시 해보세요
<samahui_> 전 일이 많아서 잠시 ~
<DarkCircle> 흠 아마 /etc/init.d 에 alsasound 같은거 있으면 /etc/init.d/alsasound restart 이런식으로 재시작할 수 있지 않을까 싶은데 우분투는 별로 많이 안써봐서 잘 모르겠군요 =3=3=3=3
<sungyo> samahui_, DarkCircle, 정작 질문한 당사자분이 나가셨다는게 함정입니다.
<DarkCircle> 글게요 낚였네요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 오늘 우리은행에서 공인인증서를 만들려다 우분투가 10.10밖에 지원이 안되길래 전화를 넣었거든요.
<sungyo> 오픈뱅킹 담당 상담원쪽으로 전화를 넘겨서 이야기를 해봤는데, 상담원이 우분투 리눅스로 상담을 받는건 처음이라면서 이게 운영체제인지, 부라우져인지도 잘 모르면서도 제가 이야기하는 문제점에 대해서는 귀담아 들으려고 하더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 운영체제 버전으로 처리하기보단 라이브러리 버전 이슈로 봐야 할텐데
<DarkCircle> 그게 생각보다 꽤 복잡할텐데요.
<sungyo> 그러게요. '-'a 그런데 그게 참 거시기 한게... 그거 일 하는 사람들이 정작 오픈소스 유저들과 가깝지 않다는 느낌이 들더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 혹시 그냥 막 대충 리눅스 깔고 그냥 만들어라 해놓은 다음에
<sungyo> 아무래도 부서들이 세부화 되어져 있다보니 정작 사용자들이 뭘 사용하고 있는지도 모르는거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 나중에 이리저리 넣었다가 어디 이상 안되면 문서 대충 써가지고 배포판 버전으로 얼렁뚱땅 넘기는건 아닐런지 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 은행 입장에서 소스코드를 공개하긴 좀 그럴거 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 대충 라이브러리 버전 몇 이상 해놓으면 괜찮을거 같은데
<sungyo> 아, 소스를 오픈한다는 말이 아니고... 우분투 유저들을 말한 거였어요.
<sungyo> 담당 직원이 우분투 관련 전화 받은건 정작 처음이라고 하더라구요. '-'
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 그게 우분투 버전으로 해결될 일이 아니예요
<sungyo> 세부사항은 모르겠어요...
<DarkCircle> 일단 기술 담당쪽하고 전화를 해서 대강 라이브러리 버전 몇쯤 사용했는지 컨택을 해가지고
<DarkCircle> 어느 버전쯤을 컴파일 해서 써야 하느냐
<sungyo> 음. 디테일한 의사소통이 가능해지는군요 '-'a
<DarkCircle> 그리고 최근에 보안쪽 라이브러리 버전업이 되면서 API가 낡아져버리는 경우가 있거든요
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그쪽에서도 함부로 말을 못하는게 이런 디테일한 레벨로 접근하게 되면 보안 구멍이라는게 밝혀지기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 그리고 기술상 제약 일부가 뒤따를 수가 있어요
<sungyo> 그러겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 예를 들면 소스코드를 완전 뒤엎어버려야 하는경우 (TLS 인증)
<DarkCircle> 2.x -> 3.x 가면서 라이브러리가 확 바뀌었거든요
<DarkCircle> 만약 기술정보를 얻을 수 있으면 최대한 얻어보고 그걸 바탕으로 요구를 해보시면 좋을거예요
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡa 나중에 함 해봐야겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 경우에 따라서는 꽤 오래걸릴 수 있는 부분이기도 해서 ..
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스쪽은 아시다시피 릴리즈 주기가 겁나 짧아요. 그래서 어지간한 회사에서는 오픈소스쪽 트렌드를 못따라오죠
<DarkCircle> 한번 만들어놓으면 최소한 5년은 써야 하고 길게는 10~20년을 써야 하니까요
<sungyo> 그죠..
<DarkCircle> 그래서 흠 이동네가 참 우스운게 기업체에서는 나름 안정적인걸 추구하는데 오픈소스는 보안을 이유로 들어서도 그렇고 ..
<DarkCircle> 시도때도 없이 개선 요구가 들어와서 구조가 수시로 바뀌기도 하고 ..
<DarkCircle> 그런데 기업체가 이리 자주 바뀌는 오픈소스를 수용하는 이유는 ... 가끔은 이유가 뭔지 당췌 알 수 없기도 하죠
<monos> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> monos님께서 돌아오셨네요~
<monos> sungyo: 님
<DarkCircle> 궁극적인 이유라면 기술에 투입하는 비용을 줄이기 위함이라고 하지만 실질적으론 오픈소스를 도입하건안하건 그다지 차이는 없어요 로
<DarkCircle> s/로//
<monos> sungyo: 지금 사운드가 안 잡혀서 http://cosmicmind.tistory.com/13 보고 하고 있습니다.
<monos> sungyo: 아까 전에 알려주신거 하니 사운드가 아예 다 사라져버려서 그 명령어 지우고 리부팅해도 다 사라져서
<sungyo> <samahui_> monos: 어렵게 하지말고 소프트웨어소스 관리자에서 alsa 검색해서 설치 다시 해보세요<DarkCircle> 흠 아마 /etc/init.d 에 alsasound 같은거 있으면 /etc/init.d/alsasound restart 이런식으로 재시작할 수 있지 않을까 싶은데 우분투는 별로 많이 안써봐서 잘 모르겠군요 =3=3=3=3
<monos> sungyo: 지금 새로 잡아볼려고 하고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> lspci 명령으로 확인해보시겠어요?
<sungyo> 아까 두 회원님께서 나가계신동안 주신 답변이 있었어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흠 .. 가만 이 명령이 아니네
<monos> Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller
<monos> 이렇게 뜨네요
<monos> 이건 그래픽카드 사운드
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그게 내장 사운드 칩셋인데요
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 카드에는 사운드가 없습니다. (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 아마 메인보드에 붙어있을건데요 ..
<monos> 그래픽카드도 요즘 사운드 되어서 나와요
<monos> hdmi 꼽으니깐
<monos> 사운드도 같이 출력되더라구요
<DarkCircle>  아 그러면 ㅎㄷㅁ 드라이버겠군요
<DarkCircle> 그거 말고 또 다른 부분은?
<monos> sungyo: 소프트웨어 관리자에서 alsa 검색하니 종류가 너무 많아요
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 다른거는 사운드가 없네요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 그러면
<DarkCircle> sudo dmidecode
<monos> 치니깐 너무 길게 쫙 나와서
<monos> 끌어서 하나하나 보는데
<monos> 처음꺼는 아예 안보이네요
<DarkCircle> 정 안되겠으면 sudo dmidecode | grep Audio
<monos> 쳤어요
<monos> 아무것도 안뜨고 실행 된거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 혹시 메인보드 설명서 있나요?
<monos> 네
<DarkCircle> 어차피 지금 사운드카드 쓰시는거 메인보드 내장 쓰시는거죠?
<monos> 있습니다.
<monos> 네
<monos> alc887
<DarkCircle> alc887?
<DarkCircle> 흠 ..
<monos> alc887칩 내장 하고 있네요
<monos> 이거 리눅스 민트 처음에 깔면 소리가 나다가
<DarkCircle> 리얼텍이네요
<monos> 한참 사용하면 소리가 안나요
<monos> 네
<DarkCircle> 드라이버 설치해야 할거 같은데
<monos> 드라이버도
<monos> 지금 4개 정도 받아서 해봤는데
<monos> 설치가 안되요
<monos> "./install
<monos> 받아서 풀어서 이렇게 했는데 안되더라구요
<monos> 메인보드가 M5A97 AMD보드에요
<DarkCircle> uname -a 하면 커널 버전 몇 나오나요?
<monos> 니
<monos> Linux monos-linux 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DarkCircle> 상당히 최신이네요
<monos> 리눅스민트 14 나디아 mate
<monos> 64비트 깔았어요
<monos> 처음 깔았을때는 소리 잘나왔는데
<monos> 한참 사용하니 소리가 안나서
<DarkCircle> 정확한 명칭이
<DarkCircle> Realtek ALC887-VD
<DarkCircle> 이거네요?
<DarkCircle> Card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC887 Analog [ALC887 Analog]
<DarkCircle> 이런식으로 잡히는게 맞을텐데
<monos> 그거 아니고
<monos> 처음에 깔았을때 다른거 잡히던데
<DarkCircle> 오늘 새로 설치하신건가요?
<monos> 네
<DarkCircle> 아니면 최근 들어서 커널 업그레이드 하고 나서 이런 일이 발생하는것?
<DarkCircle> 아 새로 설치군요
<monos> 오늘  새로 설치했어요
<monos> 포멧하고
<monos> 윈도우용 컴퓨터였는데
<monos> 리눅스 쓰고 싶어서 포멧하고 리눅스 새로 깔았어요
<DarkCircle> alsamixer 설치해서 이 화면처럼 해보시겠어요?
<DarkCircle> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=91168
<monos>  설치는 할수 있겠는데요
<monos> 웹사이트가 다 영어라서 무슨말인지 모르겠어요
<DarkCircle> 일단 alsamixer가 실행되는지 확인해보시고
<DarkCircle> 이게 되면 F6을 눌러서 사운드카드가 잡혔는지 확인해보세요
<monos> alsamixer가 4가지 나오네요
<monos> 설치 된지 확인은 어떻게 하나요?
<monos> gnome-alsamixer
<monos> alsmixergui:i385
<monos> gnome-alsamixer:i386
<monos> gnome-alsamixergui
<monos> 이렇게 4가지 나오네요
<monos> 소프트웨어 관리자
<DarkCircle> alsa-utils를 설치하시면 alsamixer가 실행이 될거 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 터미널에서 하셔야 ;;
<DarkCircle> 생각보다 삽을 좀 오래 들어보셔야 할거 같은데
<monos> monos@monos-linux ~/Desktop $ alsamixer
<monos> cannot open mixer: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<DarkCircle> 커널쪽 문제라면 커널 컴파일 다시해야 하고요 .
<DarkCircle> 흠 없군요 ..
<monos> 4개중 그놈 깔까요?
<monos> gnome-alsamixer 이걸 깔아야되죠?
<DarkCircle> 지금 사용하시는 환경 맞춰서 깔아주시는게 좋을거 같은데 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> gnome3환경이면 gnome-alsamixer 설치하면 되겠구요 ...
<monos> 리눅스 민트 14 나디아 mate 64비트인데요
<monos> 이게 그놈인지 아닌지 모르겠어요
<monos> 데스크탑이 뭐가 깔린지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 스크린샷 보면 대충 알거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 찍어서 한번 올려보시겠어요?
<monos> 어느부분을 찍어야 하죠?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 프로그램 메뉴 한번 눌러주시고 전체를 찍어보세요
<monos> 프린트 스크린 눌럿는데
<monos> 어디에 저장 되었는지 모르겠어요
<DarkCircle> 프로그램을 띄워놓고 찍으셔야 할텐데
<monos> 노틸러스 1.4.0
<monos> 스샷 찍는걸 모르겠네요
<monos> 프린트 스크린 누르면 된다고 하는데
<monos> 셔터라는 스샷프로그램 받는중
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 로그인 화면 보니깐 xclin 이랑 그놈이랑 3개 세션 고를수 있게 되어있어요
<monos> ahoops_: 님 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> monos: 안녕하세요.
<monos> ahoops_: 님 혹시 리눅스에서 스샷 찍는 방법 아세요?
<ahoops_> 검색하시면 검나 나와요 ㅠㅠ
<monos> 검색하니 프린트 스크린 룩 누르면 찍힌다고 하는데
<monos> 저는 안되네요
<monos> 그래서 지금 셔터라는 프로그램 받아서 해볼려고 다운 받는중이요
<ahoops_> ㅠ_ㅠ;
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/fix-hda-intel-realtek-alc887-no-sound.html#disqus_thread 사이트 보고
<monos> DarkCircle:  옵션 문구 삽입 했다가 완전 드라이버들이 다 없어졌어요
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 스샷 보낼게여 받으세요 dcc로 보내요
<monos> DarkCircle: 님
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 속이 안좋아서 잠시 나가 있었는데 ..
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 그놈으로 세션 바꾸고 alsamixer 해두 안되네요
<monos> monos@monos-linux ~/Desktop $ alsamixer
<monos> cannot open mixer: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<DarkCircle> 아마 흠 설치를 해야 할거 같은데요
<monos> 흠?
<DarkCircle> apt-cache search alsa-tools
<monos> DarkCircle: 무슨말인지 이해를 못하겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 있으면 이놈이랑 ...
<DarkCircle> alsa-oss
<DarkCircle> alsa-utils
<DarkCircle> 정도?
<DarkCircle> 설치해보세요
<monos> apt-get 이죠?
<monos> apt-cache search alsa-tools
<monos> monos@monos-linux ~/Desktop $ sudo apt-cache search alsa-tools
<monos> [sudo] password for monos:
<monos> alsa-tools - Console based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<monos> alsa-tools-gui - GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<monos> mudita24 - ALSA GUI control tool for Envy24 (ice1712) soundcards
<monos> mudita24-dbg - Debugging symbols for mudita24
<DarkCircle> 그쯤 있으면 될것 같군요.
<monos> 프로그램 관리자에서 찾아서 깔아야 겠어요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 alsamixer가 설치가 될테니 ..
<monos> monos@monos-linux ~/Desktop $ sudo apt-get alsa-oss
<monos> E: 잘못된 작업 alsa-oss
<DarkCircle> 웬만하면 콘솔에서 하세요 프로그램 관리자가 모든 스코프를 커버해주진 않습니다
<DarkCircle> apt-get install ***
<monos> apt-cache search alsa-tools
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 apt-cache search alsa-tools 이거 빼고 다 깔았어요
<monos> 이건 안되네요
<monos> monos@monos-linux ~/Desktop $ apt-cache search alsa-tools
<monos> alsa-tools - Console based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<monos> alsa-tools-gui - GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<monos> mudita24 - ALSA GUI control tool for Envy24 (ice1712) soundcards
<monos> mudita24-dbg - Debugging symbols for mudita24
<monos> monos@monos-linux ~/Desktop $ sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<monos> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<monos> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> E: alsamixer 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<DarkCircle> alsamixer는 그냥 바이너리예요 어디 패키지에 있는지 알아보시고 설치하셔야 하는데 제가 알려드린 패키지 셋정도만 설치하시면 돼요
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 다크님.
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<monos> 3개 다 설치 했는데 모르겠네요
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> ahoops_, <(_ _)>
<monos> ahoops_: 님 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 해석학쪽 철학관련된쪽 혹시 고민해보신적있으세요?
<DarkCircle> 흠훔힘헴험홈~(~_~)~
<ahoops_> ㅋ
<ahoops_> monos: 언젠가는 한번은 부딪혀야하니 기왕공부하실거면 LFS나 젠투 한번 도전하시구요. 시간여유를 좀 가지시구요.
<DarkCircle> 철학쪽에서 해석학쪽은 잘 모르겠어요
<ahoops_> 그게 제일빠를겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 보통 해석학이라고 하면 공대과목을 떠올리는지라 ㅇㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> OTL
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 네..요즘 그쪽이 좀 생각나서요. 아..수치해석쪽으로요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 수치해석 말고도 해석학 과목은 꽤 많아요
<ahoops_> 그렇군요.
<ahoops_> 대학을 안나와서요 ㅠ_ㅠ;;
<DarkCircle> 철학 분야에서 해석학쪽이면 좀 어려울거 같은데
<ahoops_> 왠지 그쪽에서 영감을 좀 얻을수있을거라는 막연한 기대가 들어서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 국가론인가 뭔가 그거 맛배기만 보다가 실제 책을 들고 기겁했던지라 ;;
<DarkCircle> monos / alsamixer는 alsa-utils에 있군요
<ahoops_> 역시 쉽지 않은 분야군요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 불러드린거 셋 다 설치하시면 어지간한 alsa 레이어 쪽은 다루는데 크게 문제가 없을거 같은데
<DarkCircle> alsa-oss alsa-tools alsa-utils 인가 ..
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 설치는 다 했는 alsamixer 실행이 안되요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 안되면 sudo alsamixer라고 해보세요 권한 문제 때문에 그냥은 안될 수도 있어요ㅕ
<monos> monos@monos-linux /var $ sudo alsamixer
<monos> cannot open mixer: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<DarkCircle> 흠 뭔가 이상한데 ...
<DarkCircle> cannot open mixer라니 ..
<ahoops_> 링크걸린건가;;
<DarkCircle> 그러게요 alsamixer -> blabla/mixer 이런식으로 심볼릭 걸리면 좀 골때리는데 -_-;
<monos> 포멧하고 새로 깔아야 할까요?
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops_> -_-;;
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<monos> 오늘만 포멧 3번째
<DarkCircle> ls -al /usr/bin/alsamixer 라고 해보세요
<ahoops_> 사운드 모듈부터 체크해보시는게 어떨까요.
<monos> monos@monos-linux / $ ls -al /usr/bin/alsamixer
<monos> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 65392  8월 13  2012 /usr/bin/alsamixer
<monos> monos@monos-linux /usr/bin $ ./alsamixer
<monos> cannot open mixer: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<monos> 미치긋네요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 심볼릭은 아닌데
<DarkCircle> cannot open mixer 라니 ...
<monos> 아 저 세션 바꾸고 재접하고 와볼게여
<DarkCircle> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=72209
<ahoops_> mixer라는게 /dev/mixer
<DarkCircle> 이 문제인가 본데요
<ahoops_> 디바이스문제인듯..해요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 alsa-oss 브릿지 문제면 겁나 골때릴텐데 ...
<DarkCircle> 커널 설정 다 해줘야 되고 -.-;
<monos> 그냥 포멧할까어ㅛ?
<monos> 그냥 이거 포멧할까요?
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 일단 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 아까 찾으신 장치 설치하는 방법부터 어떻게 찾아서 해보세요
<ahoops_> 디바이스 못잡은게 맞은듯하군요.
<DarkCircle> 영어로 되어 있어서 모른다고 하시면 즤도 어떻게 도움 다 못드립니다.
<ahoops_> 알사도 뭐 못잡는거 많으니 결국은 노가다가 투입되어야만하는 상황이네요.
<DarkCircle> 글게요
<DarkCircle> 최근들어서 제가 가장 빡친게 레거시 프로그램 돌릴때
<DarkCircle> OSS 돌려야 하는넘이 있어서 -_-
<ahoops_> -0-
<DarkCircle> OSS 바인딩 한다고 *삽질하던거 -_-;
<ahoops_> 그 전설의 OSS
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전설이죠 전설 (궁시렁)
<ahoops_> 그거 아직 업데이트 되어지나요..?
<DarkCircle> 커널에서 deprecated 시켜놔서 막 삽질 ...
<ahoops_> 하도 오랫만에 들어보네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어 업데이트는 안되지만 별도로 바인딩 설정은 돼요
<DarkCircle> 자바에서 interface 처리하는 식으로 래핑해서 쓸 수 있게
<ahoops_> 예전엔 사운드드라이버가 OSS에서만 돌아가는 녀석들이 있어서 써야만하는 상황이였지만 언젠가부터는 볼일이 없어지더군요.
<DarkCircle> 예전 OSS API를 쓸 수 있게 어떻게 소스트리를 다 엎어놨던데 -_- 괴물들.
<ahoops_> 말이 좀 이상했군요..거기서만 돌아가다니;
<monos> 저는 포멧하고 올게여
<DarkCircle> 어 음
<ahoops_> -0-;;
<monos> 내일이나 볼수 있을거 같네요
<DarkCircle> OSS에서만 돌아가는것도 나름 맞는 말씀인거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> monos: 그건아니자나요 ㅠㅠ;
<DarkCircle> Orz
<DarkCircle> 엎고 엎다 멘붕할쯤 되면 도를 득.
<monos> 지금 사운드가 아예 아무것도 안 잡혀 있어요
<monos> 아무것도 없이
<monos> 스피커 모양만 떠 있네요
<DarkCircle> 시간을 길게 잡고 천천히 하나하나씩 파세요 급하게 한다고 되는 일은 아닌것 같습니다.
<ahoops_> 한번이라도 더 부시는 사람이..뭐든지 더 잘하는것은 맞는데..포멧은 아니자나요. ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 디바이스 드라이버를 작성할 필요는 없지만..엔드유저로서 기본적인 하드웨어 디바이스 등록하는건 피할수없는 영역이니 여유를 가지고 진행하세요~
<ahoops_> 음..전 이만 철수할게요.낼뵈요~
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 혹시 시스템에 깨진 패키지가 1개 있습니다.
<monos> "깨짐"필터로 찾아보십시오.
<monos> 깨짐 을 어디서 찾아야 되요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 잠시만요
<monos> Gnome ALSA  Mixer 실행은 했는데
<monos> 아무것도 안뜨네요
<monos> 이거 내가 너무 막막 건들여서
<monos> 다시 포멧하고 처음부터 하는게좋을거 같아요
<monos> 포멧하러 가볼게요
<samahui_> 에휴 다운되 버렸군요.
<samahui_> 일 열심히 하다가 전원 나가서 놀랐더니 노트북 베터리 연결도 안하고 베터리 없다는 경고도 못보고 넘어가서 지맘대로 꺼져버렸군요
<DarkCircle> 놋북에 리눅스 설치해서 쓰시나요? ㄷㄷ
<samahui_> 놋북에 우분투, 민트, 버추얼로 윈도우, 백트랙까지 설치해 씁니다
<monos__> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> devSejong: 님 안녕하세요
<devSejong> 반갑습니다.
<monos> IE Tab Multi currently only supports Windows.
<monos> Sorry for the inconvenience.
<monos> 크롬 확장프로그램으로 Active X를 사용할려고 하는데
<monos> 이게 안 깔리고 말썽이에요
<devSejong> 혹시 리눅스에서 크롬을 활용하고 계신건 아니죠?
<monos> 리눅스에서 크롬을 활용하고 있습니다.
<devSejong> IETab은 크롬에 가상으로 인터넷 익스플로러를 실행합니다. IE가 없으면 작동되지않아요
<devSejong> 리눅스에서 ActiveX는 쓸 수 없습니다.
<devSejong> wine으로 하신분이 있다고는 하는데, 잘안되다고 하고, 그냥 마음편하게 VM에 XP를 올려서 쓰시는것이 좋습니다.
<monos> 아하
<monos> 저는 크롬만 쓰면 되는지 알았습니다.
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 리눅스의 불편한점은 역시 액티브엑스네요
<devSejong> 리눅스를 욕하지마시고 한국정부를 욕하시길..
<monos>  devSejong 님 혹시 리눅스용 사운드관리자는 alsa밖에 없는건가요?
<monos> alsamixer
<devSejong> monos: 저도 잘 모르겠습니다. 저 또한 초보 우분투 사용자에 지나지를 않아서요..ㅠㅠ
<monos> 넵
<devSejong> monos: 아마 다른분들 오시면 답변해주실 수 있을겁니다.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다..
<nanun> 즐거운 아침이입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-28
<ahoops_> 네네~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 훙.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> monos: 사운드는 잡으셨어요?
<monos> ahoops_: 네 그런데
<ahoops_> 감축드려요.
<monos> 사운드는 잡았는데 이게 윈도우 처럼 인풋이 안되요
<ahoops_> 인풋이라면 어떤 인풋인가요?
<monos> 라인입력으로
<ahoops_> 아. 라인입력이요.
<ahoops_> 마이크같은거 쓰시나봐요?
<monos> 라인입력으로 다른 기기 소리를 사운드 카드로 소리 들을려고 하는데
<monos> TV수신카드요
<ahoops_> 네..
<monos> TV수신카드를 사운드 카드로 소리를 들을려고 하는데요
<monos> 이게 라인입력으로는 안되고 따로 스피커 하나 뽑아주어서 사용해야 되어서
<monos> 스피커 하나 밖에 없어서 불편하네요
<monos> 윈도우 쓸때는 라인입력으로 하니깐 근방 되던데
<monos> ahoops_: 님 혹시 질문!
<ahoops_> 네네.
<monos> 리눅스에꺼 윈도우로 드라이버 만들수 있을지?
<monos> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=wingings&logNo=100093275419
<ahoops_> 윈도우로 드라이버를 만든다는것이.
<monos> 여기 보면
<ahoops_> 네..볼게요.
<monos> gedit /etc/rc.local     파일을 열고 아래의 내용을 맨 마지막에 넣어 줍니다.
<ahoops_> 네..
<monos> 이걸 윈도우8용 드라이버로 만들고 싶은데
<monos> 방법을 모르겠습니다.
<monos> 이걸 윈도우8용 64비트 드라이버로 만들고 싶은데
<ahoops_> 음. 결국은 윈도용 드라이버를 작성하고 싶으신거군요.
<monos> 네
<ahoops_> 아쉽지만 그건 저의 능력을 넘어서는 범위네요.
<monos> 저게 가능은 하겠죠?
<ahoops_> 윈도용 드라이버 제작 문서를 보셔야할듯해요.
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 하드웨어 정보가 일단 노출되어져있으니 충분히 가능하다고 생각되어져요.
<ahoops_> 저도 윈도 드라이버 몇번 만들려한적이 있었는데.
<ahoops_> 생각보다 정보가 너무 부족하더군요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops_> 개발도구는 MS에서 이미 제공하기때문에 문제는 없지만..실제로 안쪽까지 이해해가면서 작성하는건 결코 만만치 않았던 기억이 나네요.
<monos> ahoops_: 이런
<ahoops_> 드라이버개발자 자체가 너무 레어한 인력이니 스킬을 갖추시면 짭짤한 부분도 있을겁니다.ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 철수!
<LuHa> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드셨어요?
<samahui> 오늘도 날씨가 좋군요
<DarkCircle> 근데 추워요 ~(~_~)~
<samahui> 전 이정도가 좋아요
<samahui> 땀이 잘나는 체질이라 이정도가 딱 좋아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 집까지 빠르게 잘가셨군요
<Server^Seony> ㅎㅎ 벌써 밥까지 다 먹고 온거에요
<samahui> anonym.os 를 심심해서 설치해봤더니 이놈 freeBSD 기반이군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ저녁까지 벌써 끝내셧다니
<samahui> 부럽습니다
<Server^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어서 휴가 내서 좀 쉬고오세요
<samahui> 안그래도 이번 주말에는 좋아하는 농구나 하면서 푹 쉴 생각입니다
<samahui_> 저녁 식사 맛있게 하시고 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요
<samahui_> 전 오늘도
<samahui_> 야 근 과 의 전 쟁
<gonyange> 암두 없나요
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 즐거운 금요일 아침입니다. seony님은 오후~ ^^
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 목요일 오후입니다
<nanun> 금요일이라 그런지 불금이 생각이 나네요 요호~
<samahui_> 오늘 불금 달려볼까 생각 중 입니다
<Work^Seony> 불금은 어떻게 달리는 거에요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 음주가무로 토요일을 맞이하는 겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<nanun> 불금이라면, 알콜과 함께 ... 코딩을? ^^
<samahui_> 어제까지 풀 야근했어요
<samahui_> 컴퓨터 없이 토,일요일은 보내야죠
<readytoact> 꾸에에엑
<readytoact> (__)
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-29
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 좋은 아침 이네요. 날씨는 조금 쌀쌀하지만 햇살도 따스한 봄의 아침입니다.
<ahoops_> gdc 2013 가보고싶군요.
<samahui> 오랜만에 사업계획서 써야 하는데 머리가 안돌아가네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 계획서..;;;
<readytoact> 전 이번 PM을 끝으로;;;
<samahui> 부하직원 시켜버렸습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 이런건 아래에 미뤄버려야
<readytoact> -0-..
<samahui> 그나저나 대리가 잘할찌
<readytoact> 전 부하가 없어서
<samahui> 대리는 그런거 대리하라고 있는거죠 ㅋ
<readytoact> 케케케케 .. 저희 대리님들은
<readytoact> 다 개발자라
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__)
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<readytoact> 퇴... 퇴근!!!
<twinsenx> eog 므흣.jpg
<twinsenx> 오해 없으시길... 은하계 이미지입니다.
<twinsenx> 뒤적뒤적 http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu-releases/12.04.2/
<Markers_> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> 뒤적뒤적 IDGA party http://goo.gl/zwUVR "guests feel excluded and uncomfortable"
<samahui> 푸하하하하
<samahui> 일주일 고생하고
<samahui> 오늘은 칼퇴를 넘어서 조기 퇴근합니다 ㅋ
<readytoact> 우와
<readytoact> 전 내일도 고객사 출근
<samahui> 즐거운 주말 보내시고 다음주에 뵈요 ~~~~
<samahui> 전 이번 주말은 열심히 농구나 해야겠네요 ^^ 잠도 충분히 자고요
<samahui> 아무튼 즐거운 시간들 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 바이~~~~
<yemharc> 전 야근을 넘어 주말특근을.......OTL
<readytoact> 오예~
<readytoact> 전 주말에 분당에 서식예정입니다
<readytoact> -_-.. 고객사가 거기 있는것이죠-
<begginer> 똑똑
<begginer> glade를 이용한 sample code를 테스트하려는데 header 없다고 나오는데 libglade를 설치하는 방법이 따로 있습니까 ?
<begginer> #include <glade/glade.h>를 하는데
<begginer> include를 실패합니다. ubuntu 환경에서 SW센타에서 glade관련된것 (designer)도 설치했구요.
<suapapa> glade-dev 같은 이름의 패키지가 있을거에요
<suapapa> 헤더들은 보통 -dev 패키지로 설치됩니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> TGIF!!
<razGon_Xsh4> 오웅...
<razGon_Xsh4> 리하이요.
<razGon_Xsh4> JSTae76dev_m: 오래간만이군.
<razGon_Xsh4> 핸폰?
<JSTae76dev_m> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xsh4> JSTae76dev_m: 어서오시오.ㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 학업은 잘하고 있남?
<JSTae76dev_m> 잘생긴 성태가 왔어요 (왕하아아아)
<JSTae76dev_m> Razgon, 두말하면 잔소리!
<razGon_Xsh4> 맛있는 동태가 왔어요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 이런 말로 들린다능.ㅋ
<JSTae76dev_m> ㅎㅎ그거 3학년때 별명이였는데
<JSTae76dev_m> 잉ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> JSTae76dev_m: 혹시
<razGon_Xsh4> 워드프레스 하시남?
<JSTae76dev_m> 워드프레스는 취미..
<razGon_Xsh4> 아니 백업을 햇는데. 복귀를 하는 방법을 잘 모르네..ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-30
<S_Kim> 계세요?
<S_Kim> 리눅스 쓴지 며칠 안돼서ㅠㅠ아는게 없는데 컴퓨터 켤때마다 화면밝기가 최대로 되어있네요....어떻게 해야할지..매번 설정하기 귀찮은데 고정하는 방법있나요?
<begginer> 알려주신 galde-dev 나는건 없네요..
<begginer> 우분투에서 libglade-dev를 SW센타를 이용하지 않고 설치하기 불가능한것 같습니다. http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/libglade.html
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-31
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요.
<dummy-sen> owncloud 5 review [Linux Action Show] http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/34426/owncloud-5-review-las-s26e04/
<dummy-sen> 탐나는 스티커 http://www.unixstickers.com/linux_os_distribution_stickers
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-24
<Seony> 여기는 일요일입니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅠ,ㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 부럽습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> I envy U!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 연희로터리 정말 헬게이트네요.
<ipeter> 거기서만 30~40분 까먹은거 같습니다.
<AutoWiZ2> 헬게이트는 런던이지요
<AutoWiZ2> ㅎㅎㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 헉... 전 도메스틱입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 런던도 많이 막히나요..?
<ipeter> 뭐 어느 대도시건 안막히는데는없겠지만요..
<AutoWiZ2> 아 제 얘기는 전에 "헬게이트 런던
<AutoWiZ2> " 이라는 게임이 나왔었기에 해본 말이었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ2> 과금까지 하면서 했는데 몇달 안돼서 망해버리더군요
<ipeter> 제가 원래 센스가 없어요..ㅠ 이해해주세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 타이탄폴 동영상 봤는데 정말 죽이더라구요
<AutoWiZ2> 피터님 많이 안바쁘시면 정말 얼굴함 뵙고싶은데
<ipeter> 어휴..그러게요. 정말 제가 한번 모시고 술한잔 청해야하는데..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 제가 언제 시간 내보겠습니다..!
<AutoWiZ2> 아 잠시 딴거 한다고 못보고 있었네요
<AutoWiZ2> 그리하여 3월 29일은 컥.
<AutoWiZ2> 제가 시간이 안되는군요 우분투 오프라인 모임 있는데 아아 간만에 갈려고 했더니
<ipeter> 아. 페북에서 보았습니다.
<ipeter> 3월 29일...가고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 허나 전 너무 초보라서 가면 '왜왔냐.. 너는 누구냐..'이런 분위기일꺼같습니다.
<AutoWiZ2> 그냥 사람 사는 이야기 하고그럽니다.
<ipeter> 음... 재미있겠네요..
<drake_kr> Seony:
<drake_kr> 음? 우분투 오프는
<drake_kr> 초보 분들 오실때 어렵지 말라고 노력하는데...
<drake_kr> 저부터 매우 어눌한 모습을 보이곤 하죠..
<drake_kr> ipeter: 혹시 '넌 누구냐 왜왔냐'라고 하는분 진짜 있으면 말씀해주시기 바랍니다.
<drake_kr> 얼마나 잘하는지 보도록 하겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 오 drake_kr 옹 감축드리옵니다.
<ipeter> drake_kr: 안녕하세요~!
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 한번 찾아뵙도록 하겠습니다ㅏ. 커피 사주세요?
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<ipeter> drake_kr: 먼저 인사 올렸어야 했는데.. 이제사 인사 드립니다..!
<drake_kr> 주번 됐는데 축하받는 느낌
<bluedusk> 쪼래혁 대리님이 사주실꺼에요..(__)
<drake_kr> ipeter: 아뇨 저 여기 잘 없어서
<drake_kr> 소리도 안 납니다 흑흑
<bluedusk> 는 .. 안되겠죠...; 뭐 커피 한잔 못사드리겠어요..ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 이번달 모임도 교육이랑 겹쳐서 못가요..ㅠ
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 아저씨같이 잘하는 사람은 안 와도 돼요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저 할줄아는건 출퇴근뿐이라는 소문을 못들으셨군요...;
<drake_kr> 이번달 장소는 꽤 크게 잡았는데 얼마나 오실런지..
<bluedusk> 회사에서 출퇴근 잘하는법 같은 주제로 강의를 해야 믿으시려나.;
<drake_kr> 좋네요
<drake_kr> 4월?
<drake_kr> 지금 공지할까요?
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 아니 진담과 농담은 구분을좀..굽신굽신
<bluedusk> 4월에는 14.04 릴리즈 되는 달인데
<drake_kr> 400명까지 수용가능한곳도 있슴다
<drake_kr> 멀어서그르치
<drake_kr> 뭐, '신입사원이 회사 다니는법'이라고 해서 누가 한번 발표를 했어요
<drake_kr> 그러니 출퉤근 잘하는법이 발표로 부적합하다는 이야기는 물건너가죠
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ 알고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 허..
<bluedusk> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 즉
<drake_kr> '저는 시간엄수를 잘하는 편입니다. 아 물론 퉤근시간이요' <- 라는것 아닙니까
<drake_kr> 완전 꿀팁
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 팀장님이나 회사 잘들어가면 됨
<bluedusk> 팀장님 잘만나거나 회사 잘들어가면 됨
<bluedusk> 락플레이스 오세요 로 끝날지도..
<bluedusk> .......................
<drake_kr> 호오?
<drake_kr> 그게 문제가 안 되는건 알고 계시는 이야기고
<drake_kr> 하긴 전엔 kvm 하시면서 좀 어려운 이야기를 많이 하셔서 빡센줄 알고 아무도 서명하지 않았잖아요
<bluedusk> .... 다단계 실패했었죠.;
<bluedusk> kvm 안어려운데.;
<bluedusk> 심도있게 들어가야 어렵지.. 제가 말했던건 그냥 이렇게 쓰면 된다 정도여서..;
<drake_kr> 머 qemu나 뭐나..
<bluedusk> 굳이 비유하자면 깔아 쓰는법? 정도였잖아요.;
<drake_kr> 아 이번에 저 라즈베리 갖고놀아요
<bluedusk> 오.. 라즈베리 저도 하나 있긴 한데 어디 쓸만한 사용처를 찾지 못해서.;
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 오락기 만들기 추천
<bluedusk> 저도 심각히 고민해봤는데 제가겜에 취미가 없어서..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 라즈베리에 PS3 컨트롤러 블루투스로 붙이기
<bluedusk> 전에 어디선가 라즈베리로 에뮬 머신 만들어서 돌리는 포스팅은 본거 같긴 한데요.
<drake_kr> 근데 일반 PC에도 잘 안 붙어서 고생
<drake_kr> 오 그게 있었군요
<bluedusk> 엑박패드는 의외로 잘 붙는거 같던데요
<drake_kr> 꿀팁 ㄳ
<bluedusk> 포스팅 찾아드려요?
<drake_kr> 거야 웬지 애들이 리버싱 하니까 잘 나오더라.. 뭐 그런식인듯
<drake_kr> 아, 페이지는 저도 북마크 해뒀어요
<drake_kr> 폭풍섹스 페이지는 항상 북마크 대상이죠
<bluedusk> 그거 진짜 폭풍섹스에 약자에요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 제가 약자 물어보니깐 누가 그렇게 답변해준거 걍 농담으로 흘려 들었는데.;
<drake_kr> 포풍설사래요?
<bluedusk> 아요 폭풍섹스에 약자라고
<drake_kr> ㅍㅍㅅㅅ는 포풍섹스
<bluedusk> ppss.kr << 여기 말씀하시는거 맞으시죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<AutoWiZ2> 저도 점점 시간이 지나더니
<AutoWiZ2> 작은 회사지만 위보다 밑이 더많아지기 시작하네요
<AutoWiZ2> 예전의 나라면 어떤생각을 했을까 , 어떤말을 할려고 했을까. 다시금 한번 생각해봅니다.
<AutoWiZ2> http://ppss.kr/archives/18249
<AutoWiZ2> 이거 보다보니 갑자기 생각이 나서 ㅠㅠ 저 정말 잘하고 있는거 맞을까요? ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 제 밑에 없습니다.
<ipeter> 전 신입입니다..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 그래서 아무말 하지 않습니다.
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> 하긴 밑에 사람도 없긴 하지만
<ipeter> 폭풍 잠이 쏟아지네요.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<bluedusk> 한숨 주무시면 되요
<bluedusk> 전 만든 프로그램이 그래프가 제대로 안그려져서
<bluedusk> 원인파악을..
<bluedusk> 시키고 싶다고!!!
<ipeter> 그러다간 집에서 푹~자게 될수도 있습니다...ㅠ
<bluedusk> 내가 봐도 뭔지 모르겠다고!!!
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ2> 순간 신 (입) 입니다 .로 읽었네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> OMG!?
<ipeter> 현재 xshell이라고 windows에서 리눅스 서버로 붙는 tool을 이용해서
<ipeter> 로그파일을 하나 보았습니다.
<ipeter> less를 이용했는데, binary파일일지도 모른다고 그냥 보겠냐고 해서 y누르면 @^
<ipeter> 이게 반복됩니다.
<Seony> 바이너리에요
<ipeter> 엔코딩을 바꿔도 변화가 없는데 제대로 보기위해선 어떤 방법이 있을까요?
<ipeter> Seony: 네...ㅠ 바이너리군요..
<bluedusk> 바이너리인지 아닌지는
<bluedusk> file 파일명 해보면 확실하게 알수 있어요
<bluedusk> 일단 까기 전에 의심스러우면 file 명령어로 확인을..
<ipeter> xshell 옵션에서 Korean(EUC)로 바꾸니 나오는것 같습니다.
<Seony> 인코딩에 상관없이 이진 파일들은 비슷하게 보여요
<Seony> 그냥 file 명령어로 대충 확인하고 열어보시면 되요
<ipeter> Seony: bluedusk  아...네.. 말씀하신 방법으로 다시 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<bluedusk> 간만에 풀미언더나 땡겨야겠군요..
<Markers> 혹시 mac os 쓰시는분 계시나요? 새로 포맷해서 클린 설치한 후에 터미널에서 작업할때 중간 중간 1~2초 멈추는 현상이 있는데 원인 혹시 아시는분 안 계실려나;
<ipeter> 집에있는 사용하지도 않는 맥미니를 팔아버리는게 나을까요, 아니면 윈7을 설치해서 아버지 쓰시도록 하는게 좋을까요?
<ipeter> 저는 지금 제 랩탑에 있는 우분투와 i7 + 16기가 램을 포기하고 맥미니로 갈 생각이 전혀 없습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 팔기에는 너무 아까워요.
<ipeter> 진짜 부팅 자체를 30회도 않했을껍니다...
<bluedusk> ipeter, 잘쓰겠습니다. 감사합니다. (__)
<ipeter> =.=
<Markers> ipeter 맥미니를 저에게 아주아주아주아주아주 싸게 파세요,.
<Markers> 'ㅁ'/
<ipeter> 문제는파는건 문제가 안되는데..
<ipeter> 아버지가 윈도우 pc를 또 사달라고 하신느게 문제라서요.
<ipeter> 윈7 설치해서 드릴까 블로그 찾아보고 다니고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 너무 아깝네요. 맥에 윈7을 설치해서 아주 윈도우만 사용하실껄 생각하니요.
<Markers> 그럼 바꿔야지여..
<Markers> 솔직히 애플컴 있는데 거기에 맥 밀어버리고 윈도우 쓰기엔...;;;
<bluedusk> 아흠
<bluedusk> 회사 메일서버랑 owncloud랑 연동 시키는데 정말 빡치는군요..ㅠ
<Markers> 저처럼 맥을 쓰시고 가상 머신으로 윈도우 쓰심이 그냥... 윈도우는 그저 결제 or 한글 작업 말곤 거의 안씀
<ipeter> 그렇다고 제 랩탑에 우분투랑 맥미니 두개를 사용하자니 뭐 제가 대단한 프로그래머도 아니구요..
<Markers> 우분투에서 맥으로 바꾸세요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 아, 패럴렐즈인가 그거 유료던데, 괜찮나요?
<Markers> 잘 쓰고 있어요.
<ipeter> Markers: 아.. 아무리 맥이라도, i7+16램을 못따라갈듯해요..
<Markers> 솔직히 페럴렐즈 안쓰셔도
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 버추얼박스가 무료라... 그거 써도 무난
<ipeter> 게다가 맥미니를 쓰면 제가 모니터도 하나 더 사야하고, (듀얼모니터)
<ipeter> 으...ㅠ
<ipeter> 그나마 이제 리눅스에 적응했는데 또 피토할꺼 같다는 생각이 들어요.
<ipeter> 맥은 사용하기 편한가요?
<ipeter> UI를 전혀 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 우분투는 오히려 단축키가 윈도우랑 비슷해서 그나마 나았는데요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 맥미니는 또 ssd까지 구매해야해서
<ipeter> ssd + 모니터값 + 타임캡슐 맞추려면...덜덜합니다.
<bluedusk> 타입캡슐은 걍
<bluedusk> freebsd + zfs 나 linux에 btrfs  쓰시면
<bluedusk> 안될려나요?
<bluedusk> 사실 잘 모르겠.;
<Markers> 제 입장에선 리눅스나 맥이나 거기서 거기? 그나마 맥이 좀더 사용자 편의를 더 잘 봐주는 느낌이랄까..
<Markers> 돈을 줘서 그런지 몰라도.
<bluedusk> 사실 전 돈이 없어서
<bluedusk> 걍 리눅스 쓰는거라..;
<Markers> 이미 맥이 있잖아요.
<Markers> ..
<Markers> 굳이 사실필요가.
<ipeter> 맥과 리눅스 비스므레 한가요?
<ipeter> 우분투 13.04 사용중입니다.
<ipeter> 서원님!
<ipeter> 퇴근은 아까 하신거 같은데 조금 늦게 다시 join하신거 같습니다.
<Seony> 여기는 일요일이에요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 감빡했네요.
<ipeter> 좋은 일요일 보내시나요?
<Seony> 그냥 평범해요
<Darkcircle_mba> 후아음...
<Darkcircle_mba> 우분투 라이브로 설치하면 networkless 설치가 가능하죠? 설마 ㄱ- ........
<drake_kr> 아 서원님 주무시러 가싯나보네
<drake_kr> Darkcircle_mba: 오 맼붘
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아잉 워드프레스는 어려워잉
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-25
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 머리가 안돌아서 고민이네요.
<bluedusk> 머리가 돌아가면 큰일나요..
<bluedusk> 좌우 180도 반경이 딱 좋은듯..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> 국모잉
<drake_kr> Work^Seony:
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 안녕하세요.  페북 메시지 받았습니다
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 시간대가 달라서 시계 두개 띄워놓고 있슴다
<bluedusk> 헐 그런 사이셨군요..
<bluedusk> 페북 메시지를 주고 받는..
<bluedusk> ................
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아흠 요즘 의욕이 없네요..
<bluedusk> 왜이러는건지..;
<drake_kr> 의욕이 없으면
<drake_kr> 기계식 키보드를 하나 장만하세요
<drake_kr> 여러가지 축이 있는데, 청축이 좋습니다.
<Work^Seony> 전 흑축
<DarkCircle> Work^Seony, 너브죽
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(_ _)~
<DarkCircle> 음 혹시 말인데요
<DarkCircle> 오징어 서버 우분투 챈하고 브릿지 놓아도 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 잠수타시는분들 몇분 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 한 아얄씨는 그냥 버리고 ... (...)
<Work^Seony> 몇분이나 계시는데요?
<DarkCircle> 서너분?
<DarkCircle> 저까지 ..
<drake_kr> 브릿지라면
<DarkCircle> 릴봇.
<drake_kr> 걍 거서 떠드는거 여서도 떠들어주는 봇 말하는거제
<DarkCircle> 양쪽으로 전달해주는거죠
<DarkCircle> 워키토키같은놈.
<Work^Seony> 근데 서너분 정도면 차라리 여기로 오시라고 하는게 낫지 않을까요
<DarkCircle> 서버에 눌러앉아있는건 취향이라 ... 장기적으론 오시라고 하는게 좋은데
<DarkCircle> 유도를 하는 방법도 괜찮을듯 해요.
<Work^Seony> 일단 유저가 늘어난다는 취지에서는 저는 솔직히 반대하진 않아요.  다만 그분들이 아얄씨 매너만 괜찮으시다면요.
<DarkCircle> 프리노드 같은 경우도 흠 안온다고 하는분들 꽤 되는지라 ... 한아얄씨 아니면 다른곳으로 안간다고 ..
<DarkCircle> 지금 계시는분들은 매너는 좋아요. 트롤은 다행히도 없으니 제가 조심스럽게 제안해보는거입니둥
<DarkCircle> 트롤이 떠들기 시작하면 가차없이 빼버릴라고요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 한아얄씨 아니면 안간다고 하는 건 이해가 안가네요.
<Work^Seony> 나쁜 뜻이 아니라, 왜 거기만 고집하는지 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저로서도 납득은 안가지만 ... 모 채널의 경우는 이주 정책을 권고에서 강제로 바꾸었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 일단 제 의견을 내드리자면요,
<DarkCircle> 권고 정책을 2010년부터 시작해서 4년동안 해왔고 올해부터 강제모드로 해서 2016년에는 한아얄씨 채널에서 아얘 떠들지 못하게 막아버리는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 네
<Work^Seony> 그분들이 먼저 "브릿지 하고싶다" 라고 하신다면 괜찮은데요, 굳이 그쪽에서 원하지 않는걸 우리가 나서서 하진 않았으면 좋겠어요
<DarkCircle> 넵
<DarkCircle> 일단 의사 확인하고 연결하도록 하죠.
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 다크써클님도 여기 오래 계셨으니 드리는 말씀인데,
<Work^Seony> 요즘 로코팀 카운슬이랑 저희랑 별로 안좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 괜히 트집 잡힐 일 만들면 안되거든요
<DarkCircle> 카운슬이라 함은?
<Work^Seony> 로코팀 두목들요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 일단 ubuntu-locoteams에 들어와 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 한가지 말하고 싶은게 ...
<DarkCircle> 로코팀도 한번 와이퍼로 밀어낼 때가 되지 않았나 싶습니다.
<drake_kr> 뭔가 관계 개선이 필요한거라면 저도 뭔가 해야겠죠
<drake_kr> 음?
<DarkCircle> 제가 외국 컨트리뷰터들한테 종종 듣는 얘긴데
<drake_kr> 페이스북 관리자 도승환이 시킬까
<DarkCircle> 왜 니네는 하는거 하나도 없는놈들이 팀 수장자리 꿰차고 있냐?
<DarkCircle> 이러더군요 -_- ...
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 좀 비슷합니다
<drake_kr> 미안
<DarkCircle> 걔네들은 그냥 바지사장이고 우린 그딴거 신경 안쓴다
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 대충 얼버무리긴 했는데
<Work^Seony> 근데, 신경을 안쓸 수가 없어요
<DarkCircle> 오프든 온라인이든 확실히 활동하는 사람 위주로 멤버 재편성 다시 싹 해야 ..
<drake_kr> 우리?
<DarkCircle> 전부 다요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 웃기는게, 무슨 지네들이 벼슬인 마냥 이래라저래라 하거든요...
<Work^Seony> Hi
<drake_kr> 근데 이해는 돼요
<DarkCircle> iH
<drake_kr> 여기 닉 잠시 변경해야겠다
<DarkCircle> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 의자맨(!)
<DarkCircle> (ㅇㅇ?)
<drake_chairman> Work^Seony: 지금 #ubuntu-locoteams에 있는데, 대충 어떤 느낌으로 얘기를 하면 될까요
<drake_chairman> 제가 얘기를 해도 되는건지..
<Work^Seony> 당연히 얘기하셔도 되죠.  근데, 그러기 전에 로코팀 관련 페이지에 오너 정보를 전부 다 갱신해야되요
<drake_chairman> 어디어디.. 헉
<DarkCircle> (!)
<drake_chairman> 어디어디 변경하면 돼요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 여기부터 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam
<Work^Seony> 런치패드 아이디로 로그인하시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 우분투 로코팀 미팅/세미나는 오히려 2010년도부터쯤인가 더 활발했는데
<DarkCircle> 공식 사이트에 기록은 하나도 없네요
<DarkCircle> 저걸 다 정리해야 할텐데 - -;
<drake_chairman> ㄴㄴ
<drake_chairman> 지금부터 할거임
<drake_chairman> 아 인증 오래걸리는구마이
<DarkCircle> 활동은 안하는데 등록만 해둔 사람들 무지 많네요 ...
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 다른 팀 페이지 봐도 마찬가지에요
<Work^Seony> 이게 무슨 프리미엄 멤버쉽도 아니고, 자진해서 멤버가 되어주는 상황을 감사해야할 판인데요.
<Work^Seony> drake_chairman, 쿼리 좀...
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 흠 ... 확실히 정리를 해야  ...
<DarkCircle> 이거 때문에 제가 2년전쯤에 하소연을 진규옹한테 들었던게 ...
<DarkCircle> 왜 우분투 로코팀에는 팀원이 100명이 넘는데 그 사람들 아무것도 하는거없이 가만히 있나요? 한두사람이 개고생하는거 자발적으로 좋아서 하는데 억울한 생각까지도 든다고 ...
<drake_chairman> 그럼 난 진규한테 이렇게 말할텐데
<drake_chairman> '시켜'
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 쿼리요
<drake_chairman> 와 이제 떴네 로그인 더럽게 느리넹
<drake_chairman> 씨발 로그인 풀렸어
<drake_chairman> ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_chairman> DarkCircle: ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<readytoact> ;;;
<bluedusk> 어 의자왕 드레이크옹
<bluedusk> 의자맨이군..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 스팀 게임 중 괜찮은게 뭐 있나요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<drake_chairman> Elder Scroll 5 / Skyrim?
<bluedusk> readytoact, 어떤 장르를 좋아하느냐에 따라 다르겠죠?
<drake_chairman> 음, 자랑이라고 하면 show off를 쓰는게 맞는건가요?
<DarkCircle> drake_chairman, query.
<drake_chairman> 이따가 2011년 다 되면 url 뿌리겠음
<drake_chairman> 아 빡쳐
<Markers> 로코팀에 무슨일이 있나요?
<drake_chairman> 일이 많네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오홍
<bluedusk> drake_chairman, 옹 화이팅!
<Seony> drake_chairman: 쿼리요
<drake_chairman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/activities/11#preview
<drake_chairman> 이런식으로 2013년까지 다 채워놓으면 더 말 못 하것지
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 부탁드려요.  그리고 쿼리 확인해주시구요
<drake_chairman> 아 근데 생각보다 힘드네요
<drake_chairman> 힘드니까 이건
<drake_chairman> 다음부터 담당자를 정해야겟어
<drake_chairman> 음 근데
<drake_chairman> 문서를 수정할때마다 kangarooo, davidc3, voodoo-eu 요 세사람이 다 보네요?
<Seony> 네
<drake_chairman> 암튼 뭐 해두면 나쁠건 없으니 잇힝
<drake_chairman> 2011년은 제가 했으니
<drake_chairman> 2012년, 2013년은 서원님이 해주실래요?
<drake_chairman> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_chairman> 제가 링크랑 한글로 복사해놓으면
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 이건 2012년 2013년 회장이셨던 분이 작성하는 거에요
<drake_chairman> 그거 영어로 영작해주시면..
<Seony> 그분이 뭘 했는지 잘 아니깐요
<drake_chairman> 원래는 그런데 안하니까 제가 하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한글로 저한테 보내주시면 제가 작성해드릴께요
<drake_chairman> 음 이쪽 위키는 작성권한 가지고 계시지 않을까요?
<drake_chairman> 그리고 실질적으로 제가 다 했었다능
<drake_chairman> 2011년 듀얼세미나 이후로 분도아저씨는
<bluedusk> 듀얼 세미나는 뭔가요?
<Seony> 근데, 분도형님은 요즘 뭐하세요?
<drake_chairman> 놀아요
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 전에 일하신다고 공장에서
<drake_chairman> 2011년에 제주/서울 동시 세미나 했어요
<Seony> 그런데, 우분투 모임을 이렇게 그냥 내버려두실리가요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 그때..;
<drake_chairman> 원래부터 귀찮은거 싫어하셨
<drake_chairman> 할사람 있으니 자긴 논다 이거임
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 저도 꿈은 돈많은 백수긴 하지만..
<drake_chairman> Seony: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/activities/12
<Seony> 확인했습니다
<drake_chairman> 곧 이런거 할 어린 친구 뽑을거에용
<Seony> 가능하면 영어 되는 친구로... ㅎㅎ
<drake_chairman> 아, 한가지 있어요
<drake_chairman> 영어 되는건 둘째 문제에요
<drake_chairman> 하고싶은가? <- 이게 1순위 입니다.
<drake_chairman> 하고싶은 친구는 영어를 좀 못 하더라도 하라고 하려구요
<Seony> 하긴, 열정이 우선이겠네요
<drake_chairman> 영어는 존나 잘하는데 '아웅 싫어' 하면 그게 더 짜증
<drake_chairman> 그리고 어린친구 뽑는 이유가,
<drake_chairman> 하고 싶어서 시작하면 습득이 빠르기 때문에 별 문제가 안 될거라 생각해요
<drake_chairman> 노인네는 습득이 느림
<Seony> 2012년도 페이지 영문으로 번역 중이니까 수정하지 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_chairman> 네 2013년도 페이지 시작했습니다.
<bluedusk> 노인네의 기준은
<bluedusk> 어디인가요?
<bluedusk> 전 뭐 꽃다운 19세라서 포함되지 않을거라 생각하지만
<drake_chairman> 나보다 늙으면 노인네
<drake_chairman> ...
<bluedusk> 그럼
<bluedusk> 전 아니군요
<bluedusk> 냐하하하하
<bluedusk> 뭐 굳이 좋아할만한 일은 아닌거 같지만 ...
<drake_chairman> 아 소오데쑤까
<bluedusk> 자 10.04를 12.04로 업그레이드 해볼까요
<drake_chairman> 왜요
<Markers> 김태희님 군대간 이후로 발표 녹화라든지 ppt자료는 수집 안하나 보군요 ~_~
<bluedusk> 김태희는 비랑 사귄다는 그분??;
<Markers> ...
<bluedusk> 죄송합니다.. 제가 유머 센스가. 조금..;
<drake_chairman> 영상은 간간히 찍고 있습니다
<Markers> 성함이 김태희님이 아니셧나 ㅋㅋㅋ 이제 제대할때가 된거 같은데
<drake_chairman> 장태희구요
<drake_chairman> 한 10월쯤 제대 할겁니다
<Markers> 맞다.
<Markers> ~_~
<bluedusk> 헐 벌써 제대할때 됐나요???
<Markers> 2년정도 된거 같은데요?ㅋ 당사자는 아직 못 느끼겟지만
<drake_chairman> 당사자는
<Markers> 저 대학원 입학하기전에 들어가셧고 이젠 전 대학원 졸업 준비중이니 ~_~
<drake_chairman> 상병때부터 병장같은 생활을 한다고 합니다.
<Markers> 저런..
<bluedusk> 아니 무슨 군번이 어케 풀렸길래..
<bluedusk> ...
<drake_chairman> 중대장하고 친구먹고
<Markers> 병장같은 생활을 한다니 불쌍하네요. 시간 안가서 미칠텐데
<drake_chairman> 그렇잖아도 상병때부터 날짜세기를 시작했다고 하니
<Markers> 상병때는 그래도 상병시기가 제일 길어지만 시간이 순식간에 지나갔는데
<drake_chairman> 시간 안가서 미칠지경일듯
<bluedusk> 아니 무슨 날짜를 상병때부터 ...;
<drake_chairman> 날짜세기를 이등병한테 시킨다고 합니다
<bluedusk> 안되겠네요 그분 국방부이 민원이라도 넣어서 재입대를..
<drake_chairman> 일단 중대장이 친구니
<bluedusk> ...
<drake_chairman> 2개월간의 공작끝에 친구먹었다고..
<Markers> 역시 장실장...
<drake_chairman> 뭐 중대장 공략 끝나면 그 밑에는 다 친구잖아요 <-
<bluedusk> 이거 업글하는데 시간좀 걸리네요
<drake_chairman> 나중엔 OS 업글하는데 막 1초 걸리고 그럴것 같은데
<Markers> 음 자바 라이브러리 중에 OTP 쪽으로 유명한 라이브러리 없나요 -ㅁ-… 서버 접속할때 OTP 물어봐서 그거를 메세지 받고서 건네주는 소스 구성해야되는데.
<drake_chairman> 저 어렸을땐 2010년 되면 차가 날아다니고 건담 날아다니고 한다고 했는데
<drake_chairman> 전 자바환자라 ㅈㅅ
<drake_chairman> 자바환자 & 영어환자
<ipeter> drake_chairman: 자바가 메인이셔요?
<ipeter> drake_chairman: 저 GRE 시작했습니다.
<ipeter> drake_chairman: 많은 가르침 부탁드려요.
<drake_chairman> 읭
<drake_chairman> 전 자바를 싫어해서 자바환자요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 아잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_chairman> 아니아니 자바는 솔직히 좋은 언어인데
<ipeter> 근데 저도 못해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> http://youtu.be/A4vE_vpkr90 차가 날아다니지 않지만 날아다니는 것처럼 만든거 있네요 ㅇ_ㅇ: 짝퉁이라고 다들 그러긴 하지만..
<drake_chairman> SI에서 자바하는거 보면 막 두드러기 날라고 해요
<drake_chairman> 자바는 좋은 언어긴 한데 부심쩌는 애들 짱싫음
<bluedusk> 전 자바에 자자도 몰라서
<bluedusk> otp 는 구글 otp 밖에..;
<bluedusk> ~_~
<drake_chairman> 오티피는 어셈으로 하는거 아녔음!?
<bluedusk> 이래서
<bluedusk> 능력자랑 놀면 안되는군요..
<bluedusk> ...
<drake_chairman> 아니
<drake_chairman> 그렇게 말하는 사람이 있길래요
<drake_chairman> 아 시발 내가 안짰다고
<bluedusk> 변명은
<bluedusk> ... 오 10.04에서 12.04로 그냥 업글 되네요
<bluedusk> 오호 14.04도 그렬려나
<drake_chairman> ㅇㅇ
<drake_chairman> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Markers> 어셈으로 하는건가여 ㅎㄷ
<Markers> 후덜덜.
<bluedusk> 전에 8.04에서 10.04 올릴땐 겁나 삽질하고 잘 안올라갔던걸로 기억하는데
<Markers> 망할 KISTI 컴에 접속한다고 OTP 소스를 찾고나 있다닝 ㅠ
<drake_chairman> 5.04에서 14.04로 한방에 올리는 방법 없나..
<drake_chairman> 그러고보니
<drake_chairman> 9.10 깔아놓은 서버
<drake_chairman> 아직 잘 도는듯
<Markers> 5.04는 언제껀가여 ㅎㄷ…
<drake_chairman> 담부터 러닝타임 스샷 찍어야징
<Markers> 05년도껀가
<drake_chairman> 최근이잖아요 그래도
<Markers> 05년이면 열심히 수능치고 잇을때네요.
<drake_chairman> 저는
<drake_chairman> 수능 전날 휠윈드를 돌면서 생각했습니다.
<drake_chairman> (아, 공부해야 되는데)
<bluedusk> 저는 수능 전날
<bluedusk> 대학 못가면 뭐 ..
<bluedusk> .....
<drake_chairman> Seony: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/activities/13
<drake_chairman> 2013년도도 일단 올렸습니다
<drake_chairman> 2014년도 작업 들어갑니다
<Seony> 넵
<drake_chairman> 아오씨
<drake_chairman> Seony: Team Reports 항목이 있는데, 겹치네요
<Seony> 뭐 같은 페이지를 링크시키면 되죠
<drake_chairman> 아, 사진인가보군요
<drake_chairman> 흠 지금 메일링 관리자는 영찬이형인가..
<ipeter> Seony: 서원님...GRE공부 합니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 명복을 빌어주세요.
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> GRE를 하시겠단 얘기는, 곧 한국을 뜰 계획이시군요
<ipeter> 올해 말에 원서내고
<ipeter> 합격되는 학교 있으면 내년 8월에 입학이겠죠..
<DarkCircle> 나가셨네 ...
<DarkCircle> 2013년도에 on these own place라고 되어 있어서 뭐지 싶었는데 in their own place 가 맞지 않나 싶 ..
<DracoKr> -_-)/
<DracoKr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=draco  드라코 바부...라고 쓰신분 누구여..
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> DracoKr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> -_-)/
<bluedusk> 아 짱나게
<bluedusk> 크롬이 자꾸 죽네
<bluedusk> 왜이러는겨
<bluedusk> ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 버릴때가 된건가..
<DracoKr> 모질라의 음모...
<drake_chairman> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_chairman> 인터넷 복구
<drake_chairman> 에레베이타 고치는데 라우터 전기를 끊음
<drake_chairman> -ㅅ-
<drake_chairman> 저는
<drake_chairman> 체어맨이 되고 싶습니다.
<drake_chairman> 우분투 대표는 노예직
<DracoKr> ....
<bluedusk> 왜 s그룹에 si업체에 있는 직원은 ftp 로 파일도 못올리는걸까..;
<bluedusk> 하아..;
<drake_chairman> 생각보다 터미널로 ftp 올리긴 힘들던데요
<DracoKr> drake_chairman: 질문~~
<drake_chairman> 하세요
<DracoKr> 말씀하신 수정이요 2013 activities 항목에 넣어요?
<drake_chairman> 음? 그쯤 일어난 일인가요?
<drake_chairman> 아 libghwp사건
<drake_chairman> 네 넣으세요 전 잘못한건 안 덮을거임
<DracoKr> 내용도 넣어요? ....이거 이메일 부분은 논쟁 앞부분만 있는데. 결론이 없음.
<drake_chairman> 결론은, NIPA에서 전액 회수했고
<DracoKr> 알아서 보라고 링크만 넣을까..
<drake_chairman> 그 여파로 대표 선거가 이루어졌다. 이정도로 넣으면 될것 같은데요
<DracoKr> ....설마 그걸 영어로 쓰란건 아니겠죠
<drake_chairman> 한글로 적으시고 Seony 님께 토스하시면 될것 같은데요
<drake_chairman> 이번 토요일에 부컨택터 뽑겠습니다 Seony 님 죄송해요
<Seony> drake_chairman, 죄송하다뇨?
<drake_chairman> 제가 대표돼서 일이 많아진듯 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ  괜찮습니다.
<Seony> 방금 승인하신 회원분들은, 우분투 code conductor에 싸인 하신 분들이죠?
<drake_chairman> 방금 한명 승인했습니다
<drake_chairman> 일단 제가, 그 프로세스를 잘 몰라요
<Seony> 이분은 승인하면 안되는데요
<drake_chairman> 어...
<drake_chairman> code conductor에 싸인하면 되는것인가요?
<Seony> 네.  그건 무조건 해야되요
<Seony> 보통 그거랑 gpg키 없으면 http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=launchpad 링크를 읽어보라고 주고선 거절하거든요
<drake_chairman> 음, 그럼 저도 code conductor에 사인 안했을수 있는데요..
<drake_chairman> gpg key는 받았습니다만,
<Seony> 싸인하는거야 뭐 클릭 하나만 되는건데요.
<Seony> 별건 아니지만, 그냥 도덕적인 항목에서 "알겠다" 라고 하는 거거든요
<Seony> 어떻게 할까요.  메시지 남기고 계정 비활성화 시킬까요, 아니면 그냥 연락을 해볼까요
<drake_chairman> 음, 구글 검색해도 code conductor 내용이 안 나오는데 어디에 있는거죠?
<Seony> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=launchpad
<Seony> 여기 아래부분 보시면 있어요
<drake_chairman> 아뇨, 제가 페북메신저로 대화중입니다. 도승환
<Seony> 그럼 제가 드린 링크, 우리포럼 위키에 code of conduct 어떻게 하는지 설명 나와있으니까 그거 보고 하시라고 전해주세요
<drake_chairman> 넵 진행중입니다..
<drake_chairman> 일단 페북 관련해서 approval을 거의 다 하고 있는 친구라
<drake_chairman> 아예 페북관리자 시키려고 했는데..
<drake_chairman> 이친구는 sign하고 나면 그때 진행시키도록 할게요
<Seony> 네
<drake_chairman> 뭐 아무튼 저는 사인 했습니다 :)
<drake_chairman> 몇 번 클릭은 아니네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  저도 한지 오래되서 까먹었어요
<ipeter> 맙소사
<ipeter> 네이버에서 회사메일을 사용하는데
<ipeter> 전부 다 날라갔네요.
<ipeter> 해킹당한건가요?
<ipeter> 어떻게 방법 없을까요.
<drake_chairman> 솔찌 저 위키페이지 좀 옛날거라 리뉴얼은 해야것네요
<drake_chairman> ipeter: 그건 네이버에 물어봐야 하지 않을까요?
<ipeter> drake_chairman: 물어봤는데 뭐 그쪽도 특이한 레코드가 없다고 하네요.
<ipeter> drake_chairman: 회사메일이 거의 페이지가 15~17페이지나 있었는데 지금은 2페이지만남았습니다.
<drake_chairman> 음.. 근데 그 문제는 저희가 뭐 어떻게 말씀드릴 부분이 없는데요..
<ipeter> drake_chairman: 그렇게 많은 메일을 지워본적이 없는데..불과 어제만해도 괜찮았거든요.
<ipeter> drake_chairman: 네. 알고있지만..지푸라기 잡는 심정으로 여쭤보았습니다.
<drake_chairman> 네이버를 해킹해서 다시 살릴수도 없는 노릇이고..
<drake_chairman> ㅜㅜ 네이버에 전화해서 존내 빡친 목소리로 항의를 하시면 될것 같습니다
<ipeter> 진짜 완전 당황스럽습니다..ㅠ
<drake_chairman> '아 어제까지 잘 됐는데 오늘 안 되잖아!!'
<drake_chairman> 호갱님 컴터 포맷 하시라니까요 <- 요게 안 통하는게 네이버라..
<bluedusk> 혹시 다른기기에서 pop3로 땡긴담에 원본 삭제 시킨거 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 일단 다른데서 쓰는데가 아이폰, 리눅스인데, 한두번 사용해본것도 아니고 이렇게 된건 처음이네요.
<ipeter> 잘하면...우분투 선더버드에는 남아있을까요?
<ipeter> 동기화 되는순간 사라질까요?
<ipeter> 아...죽겠네요.
<ipeter> 한페이지에 20개의 메일이 표기되고, 대략 17페이지 있었으면 340개의 메일 있었다는 이야기인데, 그 많은걸 지워본 기억이 없는데 참 난감하네요.
<ipeter> 백업의 중요성을 절실히 깨닫네요.
<ipeter> 메일백업 제대로 되는 메일 없나요?
<ipeter> 와..이거 어쩌죠?
<Seony> 지메일 추천해드립니다
<drake_chairman> https://www.mediatoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=109209
<ipeter> 아...지메일...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 백업이 잘 되나요?
<drake_chairman> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/how-to-back-up-your-gmail/#!BhySB
<drake_kr> 앗흥
<bluedusk> 아항
<ipeter> drake_kr: 아이고 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 미혼에 소득도 쥐꼬리 만큼에 쥐메일쓰는데
<bluedusk> 나 종북인가..-_-a
<ipeter> 아니 보통 이메일을 그렇게 지워대면
<bluedusk> 정체성에
<bluedusk> 혼란이..~_~
<ipeter> 휴지통에도 남을텐데 휴지통까지 싹비워진거보면
<ipeter> 이거 해킹당한건가요.
<drake_kr> 해킹보단 장애겠죠
<drake_kr> 후.. 오늘도 스팸 작살이네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> pop3에서 동기화시키면 삭제되는 옵션이 켜져있을듯 싶네요
<Seony> 이런저런 이유로 요즘엔 pop3보단 imap을 쓰는게 낫긴 하지만...
<ipeter> 네. 아이폰을에서 삭제하면 네이버 메일함에도 삭제가 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 흠 설마 윈도우에서 쓰다가  - -)...
<ipeter> 근데 웃긴건 아이폰에서도 그렇게 엄청나게(?) 메일을 하루만에 지워댄 기억도 없고
<ipeter> 불과 하루동안 말이죠.
<Seony> 자리 비운 사이에 누군가가 고의적으로 지웠을수도...
<DarkCircle> 요새 해외 침투가 잦던데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 의심해보시는것도 좋을겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 만약 해외침투가 확실하다면 그냥 포기하시는게 ..
<Seony> 네이버 고객센터에 요청하시는게 나을거 같네요
<drake_kr> 백업 해달라고 요청하세요
<DracoKr> 얼마전에 제 친구도 네이버 해킹당해서 난리났던데
<drake_kr> 에디터도 임명했고
<drake_kr> 차기 포럼마스터 누구 시키지..
<DracoKr> 그놈 비밀번호는 사이트마다 다 같고, 워낙 단순해서....언젠가 당할줄 알았음. -_- iamking1234 가 뭐여..ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 비밀번호 복잡한 편이네요
<drake_kr> iamgod666 뭐 이런거 꽤 많던데
<DracoKr> 0Tsc/zf>|!`+vD^Y\@02PWk7]iiYYyo& 이런거 써야....
<DracoKr> .....
<Seony> LastPass 같은 애드온 추천해드립니다.
<Seony> 저는 LastPass 프리미엄 멤버쉽 쓰는데 아주 좋아요
<drake_kr> 음 저는 필리핀에 있을때
<DracoKr> 전 오픈소스 쓰자고 keepass...
<drake_kr> 비밀번호 생성기 하나 만들어 썼어요
<DracoKr> 헐...자작!
<drake_kr> 그냥 사이트 이름 집어넣으면
<drake_kr> 비밀번호가 나오죠 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> SKT 보상금액이 1500원이라니.....모 회장님은 0.1초 노역하면 1700원이더만
<ipeter> draco님과 drake_kr님은 같은가요?
<ipeter> 같은 분이신가요?
<drake_kr> 이름+사이트주소를 md5로 해시해서 그 128비트 해시코드 나오는거 hexadecimal로 변환해주는게 다
<DracoKr> ....
<Seony> drake_kr, 헐 그거 아이디어 좋은데요
<drake_kr> 그럼 16자리가 나옴
<drake_kr> 어차피 비번 거기서 튀나오면 복붙 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 굳이 툴 같은거 안써도 되겠네요
<Seony> 비번 기억할 필요도 없고.
<drake_kr> 네
<DracoKr> ipeter: 각자 다른 사람입니다.
<Seony> 타이핑이 좀 귀찮긴 하겠지만, 그거 아이디어 맘에 드는데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아뇨 사이트 주소 복붙하고 엔터치면 비번까지 복사되게 만들었죠
<drake_kr> 귀찮게 언제 다 쳐요
<Seony> 오오~ 그러네요 헐...
<ipeter> 어?
<ipeter> 근데 서원님?
<ipeter> 아직 안주무셔요?
<Seony> 네 아직 11시 45분
<ipeter> 아..!
<ipeter> 그러고보니 서원님 알고 지낸지가 꽤 오래되었네요.
<ipeter> 1년 넘은듯하네요.
<Seony> 그런가요?  여기 계신 분들하고는 한 7년 된거 같은데요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 여기 계신분들은 더 오래되셨겠지만요.
<ipeter> 헉
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 7년
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Seony> 걍 여기 죽치다보면 세월이 흐르더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 도원결의 맺으셔야할...
<drake_kr> 전 아직 5년도 안된것 같은데요
<ipeter> 회사에서 GRE자료 뽑고 있습니다..
<ipeter> 공짜..공짜..공짜...
<ipeter> 양심은 있어서 종이는 제가 샀습니다..
<ipeter> 푸흡
<ipeter> =.=
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 이러면 안되는데...
<ipeter> 학원비가 만만치 않습니다.
<ipeter> 한달 수강료 한 섹션이 25만원이네요.
<drake_kr> 학원 다니지 마세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 손주은 그아저씨도 학원 다니는건 돈낭비라고 하잖아요
<drake_kr> 존내 잘나가는 학원 원장이 그런말 하니까 좀 있어보임
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 학원안다니면 시험점수 아주 꽝이예요.
<ipeter> 영어 정말 못합니다.
<ipeter> 학원신도 겨우 점수 만들어줄까말까라서요.
<ipeter> 목숨걸어야해요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 부끄럽네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다녀도 꽝 아니에요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 사실 그렇지만
<drake_kr> 진짜로
<ipeter> 대놓고 말하기 창피해서 점수 나올것같다고 거짓말했습니다.
<drake_kr> 학원다녀서 효과 보는것 거의 없다고 생각해요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 다녀도 뭐 점수 잘 나올 보장 없지만 한번 믿어봐야죠.
<drake_kr> 뭘 믿어요
<ipeter> 근데 영어를 워낙못하다보니 좀 배워야할듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 학원 가는 시간, 학원에서 공부하는 시간, 학원에서 집에 오는 시간 다 합쳐서
<drake_kr> 그 시간동안 앉아서 공부할 수만 있다면
<drake_kr> 학원은 매우 큰 시간낭비죠
<drake_kr> 전 사실
<drake_kr> 영어공부를 battle.net에서 다 배웠습니다만..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> gogo 12
<ipeter> gg
<drake_kr> 그때 말구요
<ipeter> center center
<drake_kr> 한참 아시아서버 접속 안될때요
<drake_kr> us-west에서 놀다보면..
<drake_kr> 가끔 말 많은 넘들 있는데
<drake_kr> 그때 분위기는 일단 말 많은 넘들은 잘 못하니
<drake_kr> 승수를 올리기 좋았죠
<drake_kr> 말 안하는 넘들은 한 반이상 korean
<drake_kr> 그래서 일단 말 많은 넘들이랑 친해져서 난 승수를 쌓고 영어공부도 하고
<drake_kr> 그짝은 strategy 전수받으니 좋고
<drake_kr> 얼마전 원래 알던 친구가 스타2 해봤냐고 물어보길래 Campaign only 했더니
<drake_kr> 지랑 한판 붙쟤요
<drake_kr> 끝나고 나서 그친구 왈
<drake_kr> "fucking kimchiman you lier"
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> liar
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> maybe your 'korean race' special ability that is 'blizzard game ability'
<ipeter> 푸하하하
<ipeter> 아이패드 에어 팔아버렸습니다.
<ipeter> 회사에서 나왔는데
<ipeter> 50만원에요.
<ipeter> 미개봉 비닐봉지 sealed된놈
<ipeter> 그대로요
<ipeter> 많이 가격 떨어졌네요.
<DarkCircle> 회사에서 주는 기기는 감사하게 받으면 안되죠 -0-);;;
<DarkCircle> 그건 가지고 뭘 하라고 주는게 아니라 족쇄를 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 저도 하나 당한게 있어서 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> (이름하아 노얘걔약. (....))
<bluedusk> 전 팔 아이패드도 안주던데요
<bluedusk> ..
<drake_kr> 종북한테 뭘줘요
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> ...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 사실 제가 생긴건 좀
<bluedusk> 종북 좌빨같이 안생겼어도..
<drake_kr> Seony: 뭐 제가 버그리포팅에 뭐 써야 할까요?
<Seony> irc 권한까지 모두 받아야 다음 절차를 진행할 수 있어요
<ipeter> 맙소사
<ipeter> 맙소사
<ipeter> 맙소사
<ipeter> 드디어 이메일이 왔는데요.
<Seony> 그게 그쪽에서 요구하는거거든요
<drake_kr> 넹
<Seony> drake_kr, 분도님이 연락이 잘 안되긴 해도, 로코팀 문제 때문에 연락하시면 바로 응답 주실거 같은데요
<ipeter> pop기능을 통해서 메일을 가져가면서 1900여통이 삭제되었네요.
<ipeter> 리눅스 선더버드 짓이네요.
<ipeter> 아이고 맙소사
<ipeter> 선더버드에는 그메일들이 남아있어야 할텐데 걱정이네요.
<ipeter> 아이고..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 제가 아까 말씀드렸던건데..;
<bluedusk> pop3 로 땡기면서 서버에 있는거 삭제 한거 아니냐고..;
<Seony> 저도 아까 그 얘기를...
<DarkCircle> 아이고~~아이고~~아이고~~아이고~~아이고~~아이고~~아이고~~아이고~~아이고~~아이고~~아이고~~ (...)
<bluedusk> 하아..
<bluedusk> 왜 글로벌 대기업 s사 의 si 업체 직원은 리눅스를 ..
<bluedusk> 씨붕 우분투 잘깔아 쓰더만
<bluedusk> rhel로 바꾼다고
<bluedusk> 난리여
<DarkCircle> 돈 잘 뜯어드시라능
<bluedusk> 어차피 제 주머니로 들어오는건 정해져 있고
<bluedusk> 애들이 물어보는게 진짜
<bluedusk> 무슨 대학교때 전공과목만 제대로 들었어도 물어보지 않을만한것들을 물어보니
<bluedusk> 것도 설명해주면 뭔말이냐고 되물어보니..
<DarkCircle> 그걸 꼭 설명을 해야 하냐능 ?ㅅ?
<bluedusk> 압축파일은 알집으로 해서 보내주질 않나...
<DarkCircle> 전화해서 상사 바꾸라고 해요.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 직원교육 어떻게 시킨겁니까 불러불러
<bluedusk> 제가 다니는 회사가 정이라서요..
<DarkCircle> 기본적인건 깔 수 있는거 아니냐능..
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 연구실 애들 교육시켜야겠네 =ㅅ=
<DarkCircle> 압축 프로그램 뭐 쓰는지 물어봐야 ..
<DarkCircle> 다행스럽게 제 연구실 애들은 좀 개념이 안드로메다 가진 않아서 zip으로 압축해서 보내주긴 하는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 만일상황이 터지는거라도 막아야 = =;
<bluedusk> 사실 돈주고 하청 부려먹는 입장에서는 걍 던지고 알아서 해와라 는 배째라 식의 업무협조? 요청이 많아서요
<ipeter> 아니 pop3는 원래 그런가요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 원래 그래요
<ipeter> 썬더버드 잡아서 족쳐야겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> IMAP이라면 모를까
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ipeter, 기본설정에서 바꾸면 안그렇긴 하는데..
<ipeter> 넹넹
<DarkCircle> 유불
<ipeter> 아놔...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~(~_~)~(~_~)~
<ipeter> 집에가서 선더버드 통구이 해먹어야겠네요.
<ipeter> 그나저나 썬더버드 안에는 남아 있을런지..그게 문제인데... 아주 미치겠네요.
<drake_kr> Seony: 답변을 일단 받긴 받았습니다..
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 외람된 말씀이지만
<drake_kr> Seony: 컴터 포맷해서 비번 까먹었답니다
<bluedusk> 먼저 퇴근하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 헐
<Seony> 헐
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 막상 퇴근하려니 귀찮네..
<bluedusk> 한시간 더 일하고 저녁 먹고 집에 갈까.;
<drake_kr> 일단.. Seony 님이 분도님한테 irc 권한에 대한 내용 메일로 좀 보내주시고..
<ipeter> 저 이만 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<drake_kr> irc 권한이 없을 때 오너 받으셨다고 하는데, 월간 회의 진행하는게 있다고 하네요
<bluedusk> 어
<ipeter> 아직도 GRE 뽑을게 남아있지만
<bluedusk> ipeter, 저 퇴근할려다 맘먹고 자리에 다시 앉았는데 이러시면 곤란해요
<ipeter> 용지가 없을정도로 뽑아버렸습니다.
<ipeter> 엄청나네요.
<ipeter> bluedusk: 좀 더 남아서 수고해주세요. 죄송합니다. 먼저 뜰께요..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단은 메일 보내볼께요
<ipeter> 집에가서 선더버드 통구이해먹을거 생각하면 이가 갈립니다.
<ipeter> 이자식을 그냥... -_-+
<Seony> ipeter: 그건 사실 썬더버드 잘못이 아니라 유저가 설정을 그리해놓은 탓입니다...
<ipeter> Seony: 할말없네요. 죄송합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저한테 죄송하실건 없죠
<Seony> 썬더버드는 제가 만든게 아니거든요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 그냥 연동된것만으로도 기뻐서... 제대로 살피질 못했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이래저래 기쁘네요.
<drake_kr> 그리고 sigmadream이 publisher로 각종 press 관련 일을 수행할 것입니다.
<ipeter> 일단 썬더버드 뱃속에서 다시 이메일 끄집어내고
<ipeter> 아이패드도 팔았고
<ipeter> GRE 프린트 뽑아냈구요.
<ipeter> 이만 가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 집에도착하면 또 접속할께요.
<ipeter> 오늘 도움말 주신 이곳 분들 정말 감사드립니다.
<ipeter> 이따뵈어요!
<drake_kr> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/events/ 여기 등록 어찌 하나요
<drake_kr> 호옹이
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-26
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 서원님?
<ipeter> GRE를 보겠다고 결정하고 이리저리 알아보니
<ipeter> 몇개 자료가 생깁니다.
<ipeter> 좀 드릴까요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 당분간 대학원은 안갈 거에요
<ipeter> 아... 네.. 알겠습니다..
<ipeter> 어제는 술이 급 땡겨서 막걸리를 마셨는데
<ipeter> 아침에 몸이 무겁네요.
<bluedusk> http://ppss.kr/archives/18436
<bluedusk> 우왕
<bluedusk> 나라 망하는 소리가 여까지 들리는군요 ㅋ_ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 페북이 오큘러스 리프트 인수한거 다들 알고계시죠?
<Work^Seony> 근데 왜 페북이었는지...
<Work^Seony> 내노라하는 게임회사들 다 놔두고...
<Work^Seony> 액수가 워낙에 빵빵해서 그랬겠죠?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 오큘러스 리프트 사야 하나 말아야 하나 고민이네요
<bluedusk> 페북은 개인적으로 그닥 좋아 하질 않는데..
<ipeter> 궁금한게..도대체 액티브액스는 왜케 못버리는걸까요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 샀습니다
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나온게 소비자 버전이 아니라 DK2인걸 봐서는, 소비자용 나올려면 아직 멀었을 거 같아요
<bluedusk> 들리는 소문에 올 여름쯤에 나온다는거 같기도 하던데요
<bluedusk> dk2 사신거에요??
<Work^Seony> 네
<bluedusk> 오오
<Work^Seony> dk2가 올 여름에 나오는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 지금은 주문만 받고, 배송은 여름에 시작해요
<bluedusk> 아 나도 질러야 하나.;
<Work^Seony> dk가 여름에 나오는걸로 봐서는, 소비자용은 빨라야 겨울에 나오지 않을까 하는게 제 예상입니다
<bluedusk> 350달러죠?
<Work^Seony> 네
<bluedusk> 그럼 저도 지를래요
<Work^Seony> 페북이 오큘러스 인수했으니, 좀 더 좋아지겠죠?
<bluedusk> ....
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 돈 많은 회사가 인수했으니, 확실히 투자해주겠죠ㅕ
<bluedusk> 단물만 빨지도..;
<Work^Seony> 빨리 받아서 트랜스포머랑 아바타 보고싶습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그럴수도 있긴 하는데, 현재 나온 발표로는 현재의 오큘러스 팀을 그대로 유지한다네요
<Work^Seony> 하긴, 인원을 대신할 수도 없겠죠
<Work^Seony> 레고 만드는 것도 아니고....
<bluedusk> 으음
<bluedusk> 질러도 여름에나 오면..;
<bluedusk> ssd 괜츰한거 브랜드 어디가 잇을까요??
<Work^Seony> 삼성이 좀 무난하지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 삼성은 개인적으로 불매운동을 하고 있어서..
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  그럼 보통 다나와 같은데서 제일 많이 팔리는 순서대로 보면 대충 맞지않을까요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<drake_kr> ssd는 OCZ
<drake_kr> Sandisk 쓰고 있는데
<drake_kr> OCZ가 좀더 신뢰가 가긴 하는군요
<drake_kr> 다나와 평점으로는 Plexter가 좋네요
<ipeter> 저도 필요하던 차에 잘 되었네요.
<ipeter> 잘 봐두었다가 구매해야겠네요.
<drake_kr> Sandisk는 아직 구입한지 두달밖에 안돼서
<drake_kr> 메모리도 Trenscend 씁니다
<bluedusk> 엉엉
<bluedusk> 결제 빠구 당함
<bluedusk> 삼성껄로 교체해서 올려야겠네용. ㅠ
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 전 삼성이 가장 신뢰가 안 가던데
<drake_kr> 어째서 TLC를 쓰는지도 모르겠고
<drake_kr> 샌드포스에 비해 뭐가 좋은지도 모르겠고
<ipeter> 퇴근하셨군요.
<bluedusk> 아직 저 사무실인데요
<bluedusk> 프비 셋팅도 해야 하고
<Seony> 한국에서 아직 프비 쓰는 곳이 있었네요
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> Seony, 저희회사 gateway랑 vpn 서버 셋팅해야 하는데
<bluedusk> 제가 프비 10으로 깔고 셋팅중이에요
<Seony> 저희는 OpenVPN 유료 쓰는데 정말 좋습니다.
<Seony> 유료도 몇푼 안해요
<bluedusk> 아 Seony 저희회사 사장님 방침이
<bluedusk> 오픈소스 가져다 쓰다가 괜찮은거 있음 팔자?
<bluedusk> 라는 마인드라서..
<bluedusk> ........그래도 나름 오픈소스 하는 회사라..;
<Seony> 저희는 사무실에서 쓰는 수많은 프로그램들이, 오픈소스로 테크니컬 서포트를 유료로 받는 것들이거든요.  뭐 이런 비지니스는 좋다고 생각해요
<Seony> 방화벽으로 pfSense 쓰는데, 이것도 유료 서포트 돈 내고 쓰고있거든요
<Seony> 오픈소스 하는 회사가 돈을 벌려면 소프트웨어를 파는 거랑, 유료 기술지원이 있는데, 사실 오픈소스를 파는건 쉽지 않다고 생각하거든요.
<Seony> 유료 기술지원이 괜찮은 방향 같아요
<ipeter> Seony: 아니요. 서원님이요.
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> bluedusk: 아니요. 서원님 퇴근하셨군요라고 말씀드린거였어요..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 퇴근하고 와이프랑 술 한잔 하고 왔어요
<bluedusk> 참 전 예외처리 못하는거 같아요... ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> 하아 프로그래머의 자질이 없는건 알고 잇었지만
<ipeter> 아. 회사컴은 윈도우 쓰고
<ipeter> 집컴은 우분투 써서
<ipeter> 요즘 느끼는건데
<ipeter> 윈도우 품질이라고 해야하나,
<ipeter> 리눅스 덜덜하네요.
<ipeter> 윈도우 갈수록 느려지고
<ipeter> 오류나고
<ipeter> 버벅이는거 볼때마다
<ipeter> 리눅스...참 좋네요.
<Seony> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=692&weekday=tue
<Seony> 정말 작가는 천재입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은저녁되세요.
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=689&weekday=tue
<drake_kr> 전 개인적으로 시즌2에서 요게 젤 맘에 들던데
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 좋은 밤입니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 안녕하세요. 좋은 밤입니다.
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 늦은밤까지 계시는군요
<ipeter> 보통은 아무말도 없어지는 늦은밤인데 말이죠.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 저도 방금 접속했습니다.
<ipeter> 아.. 야근이신가요?
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 학.. 학생입니다.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 보조밧데리 괜찮은거 뭐 있을까요 ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 오난 추천드려요.
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 디자인도 괜찮고 평도 괜찮도 가격도 괜찮은 것 같더군요.
<drake_kr> 오.. 가격이 좀 쎄네요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 그런가요? 전 싸다고 생각했는데..
<drake_kr> 음.. 용량에 비해서는 약간 쎈편같긴 한데
<drake_kr> 뭐 그정도는 허용범위 내니까요
<drake_kr> 지를까..
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 대학원생이신가요? 늦은밤까지 고생하십니다.
<ipeter> drake_kr: 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> Ferendevelop: 제가 가격이 쎄다고 하는건 그닥 나쁜 의미가 아니에요
<drake_kr> 그만큼 받을만하면 받아야죠
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 지르시면 편합니다.
<ipeter> 요 근래에 많이 뵙는듯 싶습니다.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 아니요. 고등학생입니다.
<ipeter> 페이스북 우분투 사용자 모임에서는 자주뵙는거 같지만요.
<drake_kr> 저요?
<ipeter> drake_kr: 혹시 송현도님 아니신지요?
<drake_kr> 맞습니다
<drake_kr> 히히
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 대표되신거 축하드립니다. :-)
<drake_kr> 축하받을 일인가요..?
<drake_kr> 지금 일복 터졌는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> drake_kr: 축하드립니다.
<Ferendevelop> 그럼요. :-)
<ipeter> 저 잠시 일좀하고 오겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 옙.
<drake_kr> 축하해주신분들중 연락이 되는 분들은 찾아뵙고 커피 한잔 얻어마시며 다니고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋ그러시군요.
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 그 푸근하신 인상이 아직도 기억에 남네요. (기분 나쁘셨다면 죄송해요^^;)
<drake_kr> 음.. 한가지가 고민되는군요..
<drake_kr> 젠다가 필요하다는게..
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 아이폰 5S시죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 제 기억으로 오난 q6에는 젠더가 있었는걸로 생각합니다.. 근데 크기가..
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> USB 호스트가 있나보네요
<drake_kr> 그럼 그냥 짧은 케이블 하나 있으면 되겠당
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 그것도 있어요..
<drake_kr> 핑크제품이 있다니!
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=jewdsa813&logNo=30182121102&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 보시다 시피 짧은 선 하나, 5핀 케이블 하나..
<drake_kr> 주머니 넣고다닐거라
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 안되겠네요..
<drake_kr> n9으로 하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 와나 판매자가 양심이 없네..
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 왜 그러세요?
<drake_kr> 1A가 무슨 고속충전;;
<Ferendevelop> ;;
<drake_kr> 결재에서 또 안넘어가니
<drake_kr> IE6로..
<drake_kr> 한국의 공인인증서는..
<drake_kr> 참 좋은것 같아요
<Ferendevelop> 하하..
<drake_kr> 과소비를 억제하는 수단이죠?
<Ferendevelop> 네. :-). Active-X는 덤이죠.
<drake_kr> 뭐 ActiveX 전용 VM이 있어서..
<drake_kr> 거기서는 AX 까냐고 물어보지도 않아요
<Ferendevelop> 저는 다 필요없고 Active-X 컨트롤이 통합이라도 됬으면 좋겠어요.
<Ferendevelop> 여기는 이거, 저기는 저거다 보니깐 사이트 옮길 떄 마다 이것저것 설치..
<Ferendevelop> 그래서 전 결정하면 바로 고객센터 들어가서 원클릭 ActiveX 설치하고 합니다.
<drake_kr> 전 그냥 결정하면 vm을 띄웁니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 결제하시는 곳이 딱 정해져있으신가보군요?
<drake_kr> 물어보지도 않고
<drake_kr> AX 깔립니다
<drake_kr> 무슨 예 같은거 안 누릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> UAC 끄신건가요?
<Ferendevelop> 아닌데..
<drake_kr> vm에는 Windows 2000이 설치돼 있어요
<Ferendevelop> 2000은 뭐 안 물어보나요? (IE에서 노란걸로 설치 여부 묻는..)
<drake_kr> 네 그거 안 나와요
<Ferendevelop> 옷.. 정말 이신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 셋팅도 필요 없나요?
<drake_kr> 대신
<drake_kr> 거기서 이상한 사이트 들어가면
<drake_kr> 악성코드 작살나게 깔리죠 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 호오. 그런 단점이 있네요.
<Ferendevelop> 뭐 그거야 각자 조심하면 되는 문제니깐.
<drake_kr> 별로 조심 안 해요 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> VM으로 설정하고 스냅샷 하나 찍으면 편하겠네요.
<drake_kr> 스냅샷도 안 찍고..
<Ferendevelop> 아..
<drake_kr> 그냥 막 돌려요
<drake_kr> 아니 은행권에서 권장하는건데요 뭘
<drake_kr> 사실
<drake_kr> Active-X는 그냥 SSL 전송을 가능하게 해주는건데
<drake_kr> IE6 이후에 나온 브라우저는 전부 그 기술이 브라우저에 내장되어 있죠.
<drake_kr> IE5.5때까지는 SSL을 브라우저에서 지원 안 하니까 Active-X를 설치했던 거고요
<drake_kr> 어차피 공인인증서라 함은 Key Pair일 뿐이고요
<Ferendevelop> IE 5.5 때는 SSL을 지원 안했군요. 처음 알았네요.
<drake_kr> 웃긴게 공인인증서에 들어간 기술 좆도 없어요
<drake_kr> 핵심 기술이 SEED인데, 그건 미국 표준 암호화 기술이고
<drake_kr> RSA기술도 미국 표준
<drake_kr> SSL도 우리가 만든거 아니고
<drake_kr> 요즘은 브라우저가 다 지원하는거니 Active-X를 안 깔아도 되는데
<drake_kr> 굳이 깔고 있는거죠..
<drake_kr> 돈도 이중으로 들여가면서 (...)
<drake_kr> 각 은행권들 Verisign 인증 다 받고 있잖아요 요즘 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 부인방지 떄문이죠.
<drake_kr> 외국 은행들은 그냥 맥이든 어디든 들어가면 걔들도 키페어를 쓰는데 그냥 들어가져요
<drake_kr> 슬슬 은행권도 시티뱅크같은거 들어오고 있는데
<drake_kr> 맼 쓰는 사람들이 해외은행으로 다 넘어가면 그제서야 AX는 없어질듯 싶어요
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 아직 갈 길이 머네요.
<drake_kr> 키보드보안은 좋은 과소비억제 프로그램이죠
<drake_kr> 안전하다는데요 뭘
<drake_kr> 몇천만명씩 몇번을 쳐 털리면서 안전하다는데요
<Ferendevelop> 접.
<drake_kr> http://minix.tistory.com/388
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 나래와 인성? 블로그군요.
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 근데 저 분이 가끔 말을 부풀려 한다는 이야기가 돌던데 혹시 아시나요?
<drake_kr> 살짝 그런 기분이 들기도 해요
<drake_kr> 좀 오바 아닌가 싶기도 하고
<drake_kr> 좀 깊게 들어가면 그런 분위기긴 한데, 사실 간단한 거거든요
<drake_kr> Active-X 걷어낼 수 있다. 근데 안한다. 끗
<Ferendevelop> 그렇죠. 뭐.
<Ferendevelop> 님 말씀 듣고 Windows 2000 다운 받을려고 MSDN 들어갔는데 없길래 검색해보니깐 MS가 내렸다는군요..
<drake_kr> 네.
<Ferendevelop> Sun Java랑 무슨 일이 있었는 것 같은데 자세히는 모르겠네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-27
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 페북이 오큘러스 인수한거 뉴스 보셨죠?
<yemharc> 짤방도 돌아다니더군요
<yemharc> "오큘러스 하나 사 놓으랬더니 회사를 사 놨더라"
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일부 게이머는, 소셜 하는데에서 게임기기를 인수해서 비전이 어둡다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 우리가 원하는건, 더 나은 게임환경이지, 더 나은 소셜환경이 아니라면서...
<Seony> 근데 일리는 있는거 같아요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 저도 VR 머신으로 엄지를 치켜들어 좋아요를 누르고 싶진 않네요
<yemharc> 근데 뭐 모르죠
<yemharc> 페북도 돈이 많으니 FaceBox 같은거 만들지도요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단은 오큘러스 회사의 조직이나 하던 일은 그대로 둔다고 하니까 지켜봐야죠
<Seony> dk2 발표 나자마자 바로 구입했는데, 배송은 7월이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 7월 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저는 요새 레티나 에어 기대중이라서요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: 업무 메일 맥에서 보내십니까?
<yemharc> Windows Outlook 사용자랑 상성이 정말 안좋더군요
<Seony> 아뇨.  기본 메일앱 작동이 이상한 뒤로는 안써요
<yemharc> 메일이 깨지거나 폰트 크기가 들쭉날쭉 하거나...
<yemharc> Airmail도 마찬가지고요
<Seony> 그냥 지메일 웹사이트 가서 직접 쓰는데, 그게 제일 낫더라구요
<yemharc> 하다못해 Office 365 첫달은 무료길래 그걸로도 해봤는데 마찬가지고요
<yemharc> 쥐멜로도 해봤습니다만 역시 폰트 사이즈가...
<Seony> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 이쯤되면 아웃룩이 문제인지 다른애들이 문제인지 모르겠더군요
<Seony> 아웃룩에서 주고받는게 전부 그 모양이면, 아마 아웃룩 때문에 그럴 거에요
<yemharc> 그리고 쥐멜은 exe파일 필터링좀 끄고 싶은데 방법이 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 좀 옵션으로 넣어주지...
<Seony> exe 파일을 보낼 일이 없어서 별로 겪을 일이 없긴 하지만...
<yemharc> 전 좀 있는 편이라서요
<Seony> 전 그런 경우는 그냥 드랍박스에 올리고 외부 링크 만들어서 줍니다
<Seony> 그게 제일 속 편해요
<yemharc> 네. LG도 자체적으로 필터가 걸려 있어서 그렇게 하고는 있는데
<yemharc> 문제는 제가 받을때더군요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 어서와요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 호옹이
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> Seony: http://wp.ubuntu.or.kr 접속이 혹시 되시는지요
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 저는 한 번도 접속된 적이 없어요
<drake_kr> IP 혹시 알려주실 수 있어요?
<Seony> 76.93.218.230
<Seony> 일단 저는 잠시 외출하고 다시 오겠습니다.
<Markers> 자주 끊기네요;
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오후에 인사드립니다.
<bluedusk> 왜 요즘 신입사원들 보면
<bluedusk> 막 영어도 잘할꺼 같고
<bluedusk> 외국인이랑 이야기도 잘할거 같고
<bluedusk> 뭐든 막 다 잘할꺼 같은 기분이 드는건
<bluedusk> 우리나라라서 그런거겠죠?
<ipeter> 저..신입사원...
<ipeter> 그런 기대감일랑 버려주세요.
<ipeter> 푸허허허
<bluedusk> 능력자 신입사원 ipeter 님
<ipeter> bluedusk: 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ 그런 기대감일랑 버.려.달.라.구.요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 한국어로도 갑회사와 의사소통 잘 안됩니다.
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 갑을병정 으로 따진다면
<bluedusk> 계 쯤되겠네요..
<bluedusk> 갑을병정자축인묘진사오미신유술해
<bluedusk> 어 이게 아닌가?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 간지 랑 지지 로 나뉘는데
<yemharc> 갑을병정구의경신임계 가 간지
<yemharc> 자축인묘진사오미신유술해 가 지지 (=12지)
<yemharc> 그렇게 조합해서 갑자년 을묘년 등등
<yemharc> 으로 나옵니다
<yemharc> 그러니까 우리는 하청 단계에서 보통 임 아니면 계 (....)
<drake_kr> 임개경신
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 드레이크옹
<bluedusk> 축하빵은 언제쯤?
<LYUSO_THINK> 오오
<bluedusk> 이번주는 제가 교육때문에 못가니 킵해두고 담달에
<Markers> 혹시 구글 사진 서비스 이용하시는분 계시나요?
<ipeter> 피카사 말씀이신가요?
<Markers> 구글 포토 요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아마 피카사 서비스랑 조금 다를거예요
<drake_kr> 응? 4월 세미나 기념 이벤트?
<drake_kr> 14.04 릴리즈 기념 격투 이벤트라니
<bluedusk> 사실 드레이크옹에게 한대 맞으면
<bluedusk> 저같은 사람은 벽뚫고 날라갈듯...ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> ㅜㅠ
<Seony> Quora 하시는 분?
<Seony> 얼마 전 Quora에서 상당히 인상적인 일이 있었는데요, 어떤 유저의 질문에 미 대통령인 버락 오바마가 직접 리플을 다는 사건이 있었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 직접이요?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 미 대통령도 쓰는 사이트라니.
<Markers> @_@
<Markers> Quora를 안 써봐서 잘 모르겟는데 이게 주제가 다양한가요?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 아니면 그냥 stackoverflow 같은..?
<Markers> 한국도 스택오버플로우 같은곳을 만들려는 시도는 있었네요 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 찾아보니 먼가 있네
<drake_kr> Seony: 분도님한테 메일 보내셨어요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 어제 보냈으니 좀 더 기다려보죠
<drake_kr> 음.. 네
<drake_kr> 모레가 세미나구나...
<drake_kr> 피티작성 받오 못했는데 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은하루 되세요.
<Seony> drake_kr: 저번에 얘기하신 것 중에서, 웹사이트 아뒤 비번 등의 정보를 md5->hexadecimal로 보관한다고 하셨거요
<Seony> 근데, 그게 예를 들어서 남의 컴퓨터에서 쓴다고 칠 때 decrypt는 어떻게 하세요?
<drake_kr> USB나 클라우드에 파일을 넣어뒀었죠
<Seony> 그럼 그걸 실행할 수 있는 환경이 있어야겠네요
<Seony> 예를 들면, 수중에 있는게 핸폰 뿐이라거나 하면...
<drake_kr> 날려버렸는데, 그때 델파이로 짠거였어요
<drake_kr> 다시 짜볼까..
<drake_kr> 델파이는 fpc가 있어서 일단은
<Seony> 제가 aes256으로 해놓은 php파일이 있거든요
<Seony> 암호/복호 다 되는 거라서, 저도 지금 비슷한 웹페이지 하나 만들고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음 웹은 좀 위험하지 않을까요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> https 아니면 좀 위험할까요?
<Seony> 그러면, 아이폰에서 php 돌릴 수 있는 앱 하나 깔아야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 요샌 델파이도 몽키엔진이 있어서..
<Seony> 일단 제 생각엔, 웹에서 아뒤/비번을 다 보여주겠다는게 아니라,
<drake_kr> 앱으로 그냥 툭 나와버리고
<Seony> 암호화된 문장이랑 salt를 붙이면 복호화시켜주는 페이지를 생각했어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 보안은 그냥 귀찮은거에요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.com/aes256/
<Seony> 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 괜찮네용
<Seony> salt 값이 틀리면 복호가 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 복호를 해야.. 하는건가요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 웹사이트 아이디랑 비번 알려면 복호해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 생각했던건, 암호화를 해서 나오는 문장을 폰에서 복사해서 메모장에 보관해놓고,
<Seony> 사이트 아뒤랑 비번 필요하면, 폰에 저장된 텍스트를 여기 복호하는 메뉴에다 갖다붙이는 식을 생각한 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아예 RSA를 쓰면 안전하겠군요.......
<drake_kr> 이거 웬지..
<drake_kr> 오토에 보안프로그램 바르는 느낌인데...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  뭐, 편리와 보안은 상극이잖아요
<drake_kr> 전 별로 그 프로그램을 보안때문에 쓴게 아니거든요
<drake_kr> 귀찮아서 만든거지..
<Seony> 웹사이트 아뒤랑 비번 만들어주는 프로그램을 쓰던가, 직접 관리하던가 해야하는데, 직접 관리하는거라면 이런 것도 나쁘지 않을거 같아요
<Seony> 저는 LastPass라는 무료 프로그램에 유료버전을 쓰고있는데, 사실 그거에 만족하고 있거든요.
<Seony> 근데 문제는,
<Seony> 이 프로그램이 매 사이트마다 랜덤한 비번을 생성해주고, 그걸 자기가 직접 관리를 해주는데,
<Seony> 제가 이 프로그램의 비번을 잊어버리면, 사이트 비번들을 알아낼 방법이 없단 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 비번 만들기 귀찮으니
<Seony> 제가 이 LastPass라는 프로그램을 YubiKey라는 하드웨어 OTP 생성기랑 같이 쓰거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기 웹사이트 제작에 관심있는 분들은 안계시겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 저거 하나 만들어봐야징
<drake_kr> 생각해보니 요즘 필요하긴 하다는 생각이..
<Seony> OTP 생성기요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 비번생성기요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 자꾸 바꾸라해서
<drake_kr> -.-
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 알고리즘 좀 추가해서..
<drake_kr> 좀더 편하게..
<drake_kr> OTP생성기도
<drake_kr> 만들수 있을거 같은뎅 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잘되면 보여주세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 비번생성기도 공개할거에요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 괜찮은거 같기도 하고
<bluedusk> 나도 펄로 하나 짜둘까..;
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 늦게까지 계시는군요,.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 네. 제가 원해서 꺠있는걸요. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 대단하십니다.
<ipeter> 컴퓨터 공부하신느지요?
<Ferendevelop> 네네.
<ipeter> 부끄러워집니다.
<ipeter> 열심히 하겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 학교에서는 학과 공부하고 야자 2차시 때 컴퓨터 공부하다 집에 와서 이렇게 실습하고 테스트해봅니다.
<Ferendevelop> 아닙니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 아이고 튕겼네요.
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 나중에 또 뵙겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> wet: 어서오세요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아날로그 회로 개발이 왜 이리 힘든지....
<Ferendevelop> LYUSO_THINK: 안녕하세요. 무슨 회로 개발하시나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 전완 관리 회로라고 해야할까요.
<Ferendevelop> 누전 차단기..?
<LYUSO_THINK> PCM 이라고 불리는 게 있는데 이걸 Li Mn 계열 말고 Psudocapacitor 나 ELDC 에 적용하려니 복잡하네요.
<Ferendevelop> 뭔지 잘 모르겠네요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 축전용 셀에는 내전압이란 게 있어서 특정 전압 이상이거나 이하일 때
<LYUSO_THINK> 셀이 손상되거나 폭발!!! 하는 경우가 있어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 그런 셀들을 이용해서 뭔가 만들려면 보호회로를 만들어서 달아야 하는데, 지금 오더받은 게 좀 복잡해서 그럽니다.
<Ferendevelop> 오호. 조금 이해가 가는군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 늦은 시각까지 공부하시는 가 봅니다.
<Ferendevelop> 네네. 프로그래밍 공부하고 있습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 노력을 많이 하시는군요. 부럽기도 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 오밤중에 안주무시냐능 ~(~_~)~
<Ferendevelop> LYUSO_THINK: 재밌어서 하고 있습니다!
<DarkCircle> 아날로그 ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 디지털은 진짜 신경 안써도 되는게 많은데
<Ferendevelop> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요~ 다크서클님은 안 주무세요? 이 시간까지 안 주무시면 다크서클 생겨요.. (죄송합니다)
<DarkCircle> 전원부나 이런데 가면 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 흑
<LYUSO_THINK> DarkCircle, KAPAC 엔지니어링 하다가 싸워서 퇴사한 지 벌써 1달이네요.
<DarkCircle> 엌
<LYUSO_THINK> 외주 간간히 받는데 낮밤이 바뀐듯!
<DarkCircle> 이겼나요 ?ㅅ?
<LYUSO_THINK> 졌으니까 퇴사했죠.....
<DarkCircle> *애도*
<LYUSO_THINK> 전역 8월 입사 9월 퇴사 2월말
<LYUSO_THINK> 크...
<DarkCircle> 싸움은 끼어들면 재미없지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 구경하면 아주 재밌는게 싸움.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 싸움은 되도록 피하고 구경하라고 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 그러는 어르신들 말씀 -ㅅ- (끄덕)
<LYUSO_THINK> 그죠....
<LYUSO_THINK> 하지만 이미 이렇게 된 거 별 수 없는걸요. =)
<DarkCircle> 제가 제일 싫어하는 말이 되어버린게 하나가 있는데
<DarkCircle> "피할 수 없으면 즐겨라"
<DarkCircle> ..............................................................................................
<LYUSO_THINK> .........
<Seony> 헐 이 시간까지...
<DarkCircle> 하기싫은걸 왜 피할 수 없으면 그걸 즐기라고 하는건지 =3
<LYUSO_THINK> 저도 이해는 못하겠어요.
<Seony> 출근합니다.  곧 뵈요
<DarkCircle> 전 쫌이따가 일어나야 되는데 잠이 안와서 큰일이네요 -ㅅ- ;;
<LYUSO_THINK> 일하는 즐거움이라는게 요즘 이해되더라구요
<DarkCircle> 어제저녁에 햏자 하나 꼬셔서 TV에 나온 맛집에 갔는데 그집 영감님이 많이 시킨다고 특별메뉴 하나 추천해주셔서 덤으로 먹고 왔어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 고정직장이 없으니 그냥 불안하기나 하고
<DarkCircle> 또오면 써비스 준다고 (...)
<LYUSO_THINK> ....
<DarkCircle> ^오^
<DarkCircle> 어제 그집에 가서 줄서서 먹는데 -_- 기다리는데 한시간 걸림 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그런 집이 있군요..... 역시 서울인가!
<DarkCircle> 네 서울이요 .
<LYUSO_THINK> 3월 우분투 총회는 그냥 들러나 볼 까 이 생각도 드네요.
<DarkCircle> 제일 짜증난 기다림이 언제였더라 ...
<DarkCircle> 그나마 이번 집에서 먹는 기다림은 의외의 신선한 쇼크가 있었던 덕분에
<DarkCircle> 거의 흡입 수준으로 맛있게 먹고 나왔숩미다 (...)
<LYUSO_THINK> .....(부럽)
<DarkCircle> 근데 먹고 나오고 나니까 저랑 같이 먹은 ... 둘이서 갔는데
<DarkCircle> 둘이 거의 15000원어치 ...
<DarkCircle> 둘만 그렇게 먹은거 같기도 하고 -.-
<LYUSO_THINK> 그정도면 돈은 뭐 준수한 거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 다른 집은 다 5처넌밖에 안내는데 울팀만 2만원 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 둘이서 흡입 (...)
<DarkCircle> 양도 겁나 많이 쌓아다놓고 먹는 수준으로 먹었는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 아하.
<DarkCircle> 먹고 나서 눈이 돌아가더라고요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> (ㅇㅇ?)
<LYUSO_THINK> 후 저도 그런데 가 보고 싶네요.
<DarkCircle> 그집이 원래는 그냥 자그마한 분식집인데 ... 기가막히게 싸고 맛있다고 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> <- 일을 구해야 갈텐데
<DarkCircle> 그래서 TV에 한번 터졌더니 어제 11시부터 계속 줄서있었다고 사람들이 - -);;
<LYUSO_THINK> .......
<DarkCircle> 사러가는 사람은 계속 왔다갔다하는데 줄 길이가 줄어들질 않더군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 뭔가 그것도 무섭네요.
<DarkCircle> 평소 장사때는 잠깐 쉬기도 했다는데
<DarkCircle> 어제 하루동안 쉬지도 못하고 계속 튀겼다고 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> .......
<LYUSO_THINK> 그런 시기에는 맛이 좀 떨어진다고 하더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 네 보통 조리 양이 많아지고 그러면
<DarkCircle> 맛이 좀 뭐랄까 ... 싸구려 맛이 돼죠.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그집은 재밌는게 튀김에서 누룽지 맛 같은게 나는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 그죠.... 후 이야기 들으니까 야밤에 배고파지네요.
<DarkCircle> 고기도 참 씹히는 맛이 'ㅠ' ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 데이터쉬트 보면서 시뮬레이터 돌리면서 그러는데 먹는이야기 들으니 으아아아아아아아악
<DarkCircle> 소스는 과일을 갈아서 ...
<DarkCircle> 소스맛으로 먹는다는 얘기가 뭔지 알겠더라고요 .
<LYUSO_THINK> 네......
<DarkCircle> 근데 튀김은
<DarkCircle> 튀김 속맛으로 보통 먹는데
<DarkCircle> 뒤김옷맛이 그렇게 구수하면서 맛깔나는 경우는 또 처음.
<LYUSO_THINK> 좋네요 그거.....
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 오랫동안 연구한 티가 팍 나긴 했습니다. 보통 음식점에서 먹는거랑은 또 색다르더라고요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 하 맛있겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 필요하면 멸치 육수도 얻어마실수도 있고 -ㅠ- 하앍.
<LYUSO_THINK> ......하아.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 전 그냥 회로나 계속 만드렴니다.
<DarkCircle> 회로 만들때 처음에 시뮬 프로그램에다가  소자 찍고 테스트 하지 않나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 보통 OrCAD 나 프로테우스나 뭐 그런 툴에서
<LYUSO_THINK> Spice 모델가지고 만들죠.
<Work^Seony> 음... 12분 걸리는군
<LYUSO_THINK> 그런데 이 모델이 없는 희귀부품들을 쓸 때가 있거나, 오래된 부품을 쓰거나,
<DarkCircle> 근데 시뮬 프로그램은 정말 이상적인 환경에서 이상적인 소자로 구동하는걸 조건으로 두는지라
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 그것도 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 또 실제로 소자를 붙여서 돌릴때는 전혀 딴판인 경우도 나오더군요 ㅋㅋ 그래서 정전용량을 더 늘리거나 코일을 늘였다 줄였다 하기도 하고
<LYUSO_THINK> 그죠.
<DarkCircle> 오래 일한 엔지니어면 대충 몇패럿 이런식으로 때려맞춰넣기도 하는데...
<LYUSO_THINK> 저도 좀 떄려맞추는 편인데 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (거의 뭐 공식처럼 레고블럭 맞추듯이)
<LYUSO_THINK> 이게 전자회로랑 달리 전기회로는 보통 생각하는데로 나오니까요
<DarkCircle> 이상적인거 찾는다고 계산하다 오버킬을 할 확률이 높은지라 ... ㄱ-
<LYUSO_THINK> 대신 전기회로이다보니까 spice 시뮬레이션이 안될 떄가 많ㅈㅅ.
<LYUSO_THINK> 많지요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 시뮬은 대충 이렇게 나온다 정도만 참고를 하게 되더군요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전자회로 였으면 딱 맞게 그냥 나오는데 (...)
<LYUSO_THINK> 전기쪽은 뭐라해야하나 상황이 영 ㅋㅋ 네 좀 많이 달라지더라구요.
<Ferendevelop> 저는 이만 자러 가보겠습니다. 안녕히 주무세요.
<DarkCircle> 저도 빨리 자버려야 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 뿅.
<Work^Seony> samahui, 어서오세요.  신혼여행은 즐거우셨나요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 일땜시 짧게 다녀와서 정신없고 운전하느라 힘들고 등등 아내는 즐거워 했습니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 원래 가정의 평화는 아내에게서 오는 것이기 때문에, 아내분만 즐거우시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그런가요?
<samahui> 그럼 성공적인 신혼여행 이였습니다
<Work^Seony> 시작이 순조로우시네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-28
<samahui> 다행이죠
<samahui> 문제는 실컸 놀고 왔더니 일이 쌓였어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일 좀 하다 올께요~
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 행복 가득한 하루 되세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 데이터센터 모니터링 용으로 쓸만한 GSM 모뎀 (USB 타입 제외) 추천 부탁드립니다'
<razGon_KenzFld> hi!
<samahui> 단일품 쓰시는거면 거진 USB일껀데요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~~
<samahui> 요즘은 거진 USB라네요. 장비팀에 물어봤어요ㅋ
<samahui> razGon님 오랜만에 뵙네요.
<samahui> 의료쪽은 아직도 심난한거 같던데 별거 없으시죠?
<samahui> 다들 응답이 없으시군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니요. 환자가 있어서요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 네
<razGon_KenzFld> 의료계심난합니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 2차 파업을 진행할거 같아요.
<samahui> 전 일이 너무 많이 밀려서 엄두가 안나서요. 어떤걸 먼저 할까 정리중입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 파업 할 듯이 보이더군요
<samahui> 힘내세요~
<razGon_KenzFld> 정부가 완전히 멘붕보였어요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 힘을 내야 되는데.. 헐..
<razGon_KenzFld> 힘이 없어요.ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ^^;;
<samahui> 저도 힘이 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_KenzFld> 의사협회랑 협의를 맺었는데. 그것을 간단히 무시하고 법안 통과.
<razGon_KenzFld> 이런 양아치짓을 하는데.... 이런식인가 했습니다.
<samahui> 정말 불통의 세상에 살고 있군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 그들이 말하는 문서는 법아닌가요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 근데 그것을 무시한다?
<razGon_KenzFld> 협약이라는 것도 문서화 되어있는데. 그것을 무시하니 문제가 잇더군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 이번은 진짜 국민의 피해가 올겁니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 지난번은 쇼였구요.
<samahui> 다 돈으로보고 돈을 위한 법안만 만드니 이런사태가 오죠
<samahui> 안타까운 현실이네요
<samahui> 이번에 하루 일당 5억으로 처리되는 노역보고 새삼 느꼈습니다만 역시 우리나라는 있는자의 편 아니 돈의 편입니다
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> 마음 다잡고 일이나 열심히 해야 겠습니다
<samahui> 여기서 더 쌓이면 그냥 퇴사하는게 편할지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요~ 일하다 올께요 ^^
<razGon_KenzFld> 예 수고 하세요.
<Work^Seony> razGon_KenzFld, 안녕하셋요
<razGon_KenzFld> Work^Seony: Aloha!
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에 누구한테 물어본건데,
<Work^Seony> 외국에 사는 한국인이 한국 소식을 접할 수 있는 가장 빠르고 쉬운 방법은 인터넷 뉴스거든요
<Work^Seony> 그런데, 뉴스를 보면 정말 나라가 망하지 않는게 신기할 정도로
<Work^Seony> 자극적인 제목과 사건들이 많더라구요... 그래서 솔직히 저희는, 그냥 좀 과장된 거겠지 했는데,
<Work^Seony> 어느 분이, 한국에 직접 와서 보면 더 하다고 그러시더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 솔직히 더한 부분도 많죠.
<razGon_KenzFld> 돈많으면 뭐든지 되는 한국입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 미국으로,정확히는 하와이 가볼까 잠시 생각해본게. 차라리 그런거면 미국가자였죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는 학교 졸업할 즈음에는 솔직히 한국 가고싶었어요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 결론은 언어등의 장벽이 높아서 일단 아웃요.
<Work^Seony> 말씀하신대로 언어장벽도 있고, 사람들도 만나고 싶고 동호회 활동도 하고싶은데,
<Work^Seony> 뉴스 보면 못가겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 하지만, 영어 공부는 해야 겟다라는 생각이 들었습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 하와이는 5시가 다 되어가겠군요
<Work^Seony> 네 퇴근할때 다되가네요
<samahui> 점심시간이 가까워 졌군요
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 든든하게 드세요
<samahui> Seony님은 퇴근 잘하시구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> Seony: 리하이요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> 오후의 시작. 하와이는 저녁의 시작.ㅋ
<Seony> razGon_KenzFld: 제가 심심풀이로 민감한 개인정보를 보관하는데 도움이 될만한걸 만들었는데, 한 번 테스트 해보시겠어요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 옙!!ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.com/aes256/
<Seony> 맨 위 Encrypt이라고 되어있는 부분에서요,
<razGon_KenzFld> 옙
<Seony> Salt는 암호화할 때 쓰는 키를 넣는 곳이에요.
<Seony> 그러니까 이 키를 잃어버리면 절대로 복호화할 수 없어요
<Seony> 그리고 String 박스에다, 암호화하고싶으신 글씨들을 넣고 Submit 눌러보세요
<Seony> 예를 들면, 저 같은 경우는 웹사이트 아뒤랑 비번, 비밀번호찾기 질문/답변 등을 넣었어요
<Seony> 버튼을 누르면 이상한 숫자/글자들이 나오는데, 그것만 보관하시면 됩니다.  보안에 좀 도움이 될까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암호화된 문자열들을 지극히 개인적인 물건인 폰 같은데다 저장해놓고, 봐야할 경우만 복호화해서 보는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 다시 볼때는 어떻게 하죠?
<Seony> 복호화요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 예
<Seony> 복호화는 페이지 아래부분인 Decrypt에다,
<Seony> 키랑, 암호화된 문자열을 넣고 버튼을 누르시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 그러고보니 Passphrase칸이 작네요...
<Seony> 새로고침 하시면 좀 더 큰 칸이 나올 거에요
<razGon_KenzFld> 한글은 지원안되는군요.
<Seony> 그래요?
<Seony> 아마 그건 코드를 조금 수정하면 될 거에요
<Seony> 암튼, 민감한 개인정보를 암호화시켜놓고, 이것만 보관하면 설령 누출이 되더라도 안심할만 하겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<only1death> 오
<only1death> 우분투 전문가님
<only1death> 알려주세염
<only1death> 아무도 안계시나요 ?
<only1death> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_KenzFld> 예 나름 쓸만하겠군요. 결국은 보관함을 두는 거군요.ㅋ 2중암호
<Seony> 디자인 좀 넣었습니다.  새로고침 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 오우. 멋지네요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 정보 보관함.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 나중에는 이런식의 정보보관함 사업도 진행될수 있을듯.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  사실 딴데서 많이 하는 류의 서비스에요
<razGon_KenzFld> 그렇군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 동일암호를 공유하고 문자열을 주고 받으면서 문답이 되는 보관함이 될수 있겠군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 간첩의 접선방법.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 영화나올만하겠어요.ㅋ
<Seony> 역사적인 이벤트는 사소한 실수에서 시작되죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 역시 능력자분들은 뭔가 다르군요
<bluedusk> live migration이 되는
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 금요일이네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Seony: 퇴근하셨군요.
<Seony> 네 3시간 전에요
<ipeter> 금요일이라 그런지 매우 고요합니다.
<ipeter> 하나 질문이 있는데요,
<ipeter> 현재 우분투 13.04에 좌측 독 바로가기에 이클립스를 만들어 넣었습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 그녀석은 하나를 실행시킨 상태에서 또 한번 클릭하면 두개의 이클립스를 실행시키지 않더군요.
<ipeter> 꼭 이클립스 실행 프로그램이 있는 폴더로가서 여러번 클릭을 하면 거기서는 누른만큼의 이클립스가 실행됩니다.
<Seony> 다른 프로그램들은 여러번 클릭하면 여러번 실행되구요?
<ipeter> 바로가기는 블로그를 보고 /etc/share/...여기 정확히는 기억 안나지만 설정파일을 추가해서 만든 상태입니다.
<ipeter> 음..좌측독에 있는 터미널을 두번 누를 경우 두개 터미널이 실행된것으로 기억합니다.
<Seony> 저는 안되는데요
<Seony> 12.04라서 다른가
<ipeter> 현재 직장이라서 지금 확인은 못하지만 기억으로는 좌측독에도 터미널 메뉴가 있는데 그녀석을 우클릭해서 선택하면 두개의 터미널이 열립니다.
<Seony> 원래 안되는거라서 여태 고민해본 적은 없는 문제네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 아..네.. 현재 윈도우 직장 컴에서 이클립스를 여러개 띄어놓아 작업하다 갑자기 생각나서 질문하게 되었습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 14.04가 기대됩니다. FTP를 잘못 잡는 버그가 안나오게 되기를.ㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 한번 집에가서 다시 확인해보겠습니다. 고마워요 서원님!
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 저도 단축키로 실행시키다보니 (터미널이 더 익숙해서) 생각도 안해봤던 문제군요
<samahui> 오늘 일과도 몇시간 안남았습니다. 다들 힘내세요~
<drake_kr> dndn
<drake_kr> 으으
<drake_kr> 라즈베리파이..
<drake_kr> USB 하드를 꼽으면
<drake_kr> 나스가 되는구나
<Seony> 나스라고하기엔 메가빗 이더넷이라...
<razGon_KenzFld> 단말형 라즈베리 파이와 같은 기기 없을까요?
<Seony> 케이스 씌우고 모니터 달면 단말기 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 라즈베리는 사양이 너무 낮아서요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 엑시노스 정도 되면 좋을텐데 말이죠.
<Seony> 그게 어쩔 수 없는게요, 그거보다 더 나아지면 가격이 올라가서 그냥 크롬북 가격이 나오게 되요
<razGon_KenzFld> 중국제 듀얼코어 락칲사의 RK3066이라고 그기기로 있긴한데. 쿼드사양이면 괜찮을거 같아서요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 우리나라 들어오면 10만원.
<Seony> 일단 저는 지금 있는 기계들도 너무 많아서 처치가 안될 정도라... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 3066머신은 1기가인데. 8만원입니다. 관세 포함.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 하긴 저도 그래요.ㅋ
<Seony> 전 현재로서는 맥프로 구입하는거 외에는 컴퓨터 기계에는 더 이상 관심이 없어요
<razGon_KenzFld> 하지만 컴퓨터에 대한 수요는 앞으로 증가 될거 같습니다.
<Seony> 그거야 뭐 옛날부터 그랬잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 첫째 이유가. 울마눌께서 직장나가시더니 노트북타령을 합니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 우리가정에서ㅇ.ㅋ
<Seony> 저 한국에 살 때, 컴퓨터가 딱 3대만 있었으면 하고 정말 간절히 바랬거든요
<Seony> 근데 막상 5대 6대씩 가져보니까 다 쓸데없더라구요
<Seony> 해탈한듯 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 맥,맥서버. 아이패드.아이폰... 끝? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그거보단 훨씬 많죠
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니요. 해탈의 임계점이요.ㅋ
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 저라면 맥북, 맥프로, 아이폰 정도면 될 거 같아요.
<Seony> 아 맥북도 필요없네요
<Seony> 그냥, 씽크패드, 맥프로, 아이폰 정도요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 울마눌 맥북사달라는데. 돼지목에 진주 될거 같아서요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 그래서 엘지 그램을 ...ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니면 팅크패드.ㅋ
<Seony> 씽크패드는 좋긴 좋은데, 좀 투박해서 그렇긴 해요
<Seony> 이번에 나오는 타이탄폴 이라는 게임 플레이영상 봤는데 쥐기더라구요
<Seony> 한번 해보고 싶다는 생각이 들 정도니 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 게임 안합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 할수가 없어요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 올해는 제가 지금 속한 학회 들어와서 사상 최고로 바쁜해가 될겁니다.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저도 요즘 너무 바빠요
<razGon_KenzFld> 작년까지만 해도 실력을 키우자인데.
<razGon_KenzFld> 올해는 체력을 키우자 입니다.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 건강이 안좋아지셨나봐요
<ipeter> 저도 여러개 가지고 싶었는데...
<ipeter> 그냥 지금 가지고 있는 무거운 놋북 하나면 되는거 같아요.
<ipeter> 컴퓨터 두대 관리하기 힘듭니다.
<ipeter> 각 컴퓨터가 사용하다보면 폴더구조도 틀려지고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맞아요.  백업도 골치아프고...
<ipeter> 있는 파일 없는 파일 양쪽 불균형으로 업무보다 짜증나고..
<ipeter> 그냥 한대가 속편하더라구요.
<ipeter> 타임캡슐 + 맥북에어 +맥북 이렇게 가기엔 금전적으로 조금 힘드네요.
<Seony> 타임캡슐은 저는 적극적으로 비추하는 물건이에요
<ipeter> 맥은 제가 잘 몰라서 타임캡슐을 말했네요.
<razGon_KenzFld> Seony: 건강이 안 좋아 진게 아니라 체력 부담이 많은 일들이 벌어질거 같아서요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저랑 같이 하는 형님은 빡세다고 하더군요. 고등학교로 돌아간 느낌?
<razGon_KenzFld> 그런것보다 주경야독심주 하겠다고.ㅋ
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 공부도 체력이 뒷받침되어야 한다는 그런 얘기군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 저는 서버에서 관리하고 원본을 각기 기기에 올려놓는 것입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 예 올해 일정이 치열합니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 의원급은 보통 주6일 근무에 주말은 세미나가서 1박2일내지 일요일에 참여해서 하루종일 공부합니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 주중에도 공부모임있어요..
<razGon_KenzFld> 주1-2회가량됩니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저녁도시락먹고, 8시부터 11시까지 공부. 그다음은 맥주 한잔해서 12시-1시까지..
<razGon_KenzFld> 그다음날은 6시반에 기상.
<razGon_KenzFld> 6시까지 진료.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 아는 형님은 주중에 3회공부 1회 회식. 주말공부.ㅋ
<Seony> 힘드네요...
<razGon_KenzFld> 저의 경우도 내일은 논산 공부. 다음주 대전가서 공부. 다다음주는 춘계학회[1박2일]
<razGon_KenzFld> 19일에 또 논산.마지막주는 마눌님에게 헌사하는.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 운동해야 될거 같아요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 고등학교때 운동 왜하냐 하는 교장선생님의 말씀이 있었는데, 다 거짓말이에요.
<Seony> 그게 서양에서 학교를 다니면 확실히 체감하는게요,
<razGon_KenzFld> 운동젊을때 해야 합니다. 그래야 커서도 운동어느정도 하고 체력도 길러져요.
<Seony> 얘네들은 미칠듯이 공부하다가 갑자기 공들고 나가서 농구 한판 격하게 때리고 오거든요.
<Seony> 그리고 다시 들어와서 미친듯이 공부하는데,
<Seony> 체력적으로 못따라가요
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 평소에 탄탄하게 운동을 해오다보니까, 밤새는 것도 다르더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 미국의사고시 합격하고 수련과정으로 하와이에 지원하신 선생님들 이야기를 들어보니 어쩔수 없겠더군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 거기 의대생들 막~~ 공부하다가 머리 복잡해지면 바닷가로 나가서 서핑뛰고 와서 다시 공부한다고.ㅋ
<Seony> 그건 좀 뻥인데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 솔직히 운동 같이 안하면 저처럼 LOL이 운동 될수 잇죠.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 그런가요?ㅋ
<Seony> 여기가 섬이고 바닷가가 가깝긴 해도,
<Seony> 그렇게 쉽게 왔따갔다하긴 좀 그래요
<razGon_KenzFld> 그럴정도로 자유롭다고 하더군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 아... 병원은요?
<Seony> 저도 지금 해변에 발 담궈본지 한 3년 됐는데요
<razGon_KenzFld> 퀸즈병원.
<razGon_KenzFld> 퀸즈메디컬 센터.
<Seony> 퀸즈 병원 아주 좋은데죠
<razGon_KenzFld> 거기랑 kanua?
<razGon_KenzFld> 거기랑.
<Seony> 하와이에 최상급 종합병원이 2개가 있는데 그중 하나가 퀸즈에요
<razGon_KenzFld> 바닷가에 있지 않나요?
<Seony> 퀸즈랑 카피올라니 라고 하는데에요
<razGon_KenzFld> 아..
<Seony> 아뇨.  설마 종합병원이 바닷가에 있을리가요.
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 역시 아닌가?ㅋ
<Seony> 허풍이 심하셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 여튼 자유로운 분위기를 말해 주었거든요
<Seony> 오늘 해투에서 허풍 특집 했었는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 조금 더 있으면, 바닷가에서 거북이 타고 서핑했따고 하겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 원래 의사들은 정장인데 하와이는 플라워 남방티면 된다고 하더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그게 아니구요,
<Seony> 하와이는 정부에서 공식적으로 인정하는 정장이, 알로하 셔츠에요
<razGon_KenzFld> 아!!
<razGon_KenzFld> 그렇구나!!
<Seony> 딱 2가지 직종만 빼면, 알로하 셔츠는 아무때나 입어도 되요
<Seony> 변호사랑 명품점 경비원 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 그런거면 의사들사이에서는 파격적이거든요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런가요?  슬리퍼 신고 사무실 출근하는거 보면 놀라시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 알로하 셔츠.. 우리들 입고 진료보면 환자가 피쳣나!! 그럴걸요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 그런가요!!
<razGon_KenzFld> 슬리퍼는 안된다고 하더군요.
<Seony> 그건 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 병원은 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 좀 자유스러운 곳은 슬리퍼 신고 일해요
<razGon_KenzFld> 그래도 알로하 셔츠만 해도 파격입니다. 그게 정말 맘에 들더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 넥타이 가장 싫어하는 건데 말이죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 여기는 정장에 넥타이 매고다니면 좀 이상하게 생각할 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 백화점 들어갈 때도 슬리퍼, 병원 갈 때도 슬리퍼 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 명품관 갈 때도 슬리퍼...
<Seony> 어떤 사람들은 신발 2켤레로 사는 사람들도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 거기서 그러다가 본토오면 적응 안되겟군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 일단 겨울옷을 사야된다는 것부터 적응이 안되요
<razGon_KenzFld> 하긴 내 사촌은 서부에서 잇다가 남부 갔는데 적응 힘들었다고 하던데.ㅋ
<ipeter> 우분투도 타임캡슐같은 백업 있을까요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 제 사촌여동생이 미국에 시집갔어요. 교포인 자기 초등 동창하고 눈맞아서요.
<Seony> ipeter: 만들면 됩니다.  간단해요
<ipeter> Seony: 만들어요...?
<razGon_KenzFld> LA오렌지 카운티에서 한인들 많은데 살다가 뉴올리언스로 가니 적응 안된다고 하더군요.
<Seony> 타임캡슐이라는게, 결국은 네트워킹 백업이잖아요
<ipeter> Seony: 지금 제가 돌리는 서버로도 가능할까요?
<Seony> 맥에서 인식하는 네트워크 프로토콜이 afp니까, 삼바 돌리듯 afp 설치해서 돌리면 맥에서도 잘 인식합니다.
<ipeter> 하드가 80g밖에 안되는데..
<Seony> razGon_KenzFld: 미국이 워낙 크니까, 동네가 달라지면 많이 다르다고 하더라구요
<ipeter> Seony: afp  구글링해보겠습니다. 고맙습니다!!
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 메가빗이라도
<drake_kr> 기가빗 지원되는데도 없는데요 뭐..
<Markers> 안녕하세요 ‘ㅅ'/
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 지금 맥미니로 사용중입니다.
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<gomdole> 안녕하십니까! 반갑습니다
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-29
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 토요일 비가 오니 한가하군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_KenzFld, 혹시 겨울왕국이랑 업 한국어 더빙된거 있으세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 업은 찾아볼께요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 겨울왕국은 아직 안떳구. 아이피티비에서 결제해서 봤습니다. 애들이 넘좋아해서요.
<Work^Seony> 더빙판은 아직 안나왔군요
<razGon_KenzFld> 겨울왕국은 더빙판은 아직입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 솔직히 겨울왕국은 결제하게 되더군요.
<Work^Seony> 영문판에 자막으로 봤는데, 뭐 솔직히 뭐가 그렇게 재밌는지는 모르겠더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 애니는 개인적으로 드래곤 길들이기가 최고였거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 드래곤 길들이기 잼있죠.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 액션감도 잇고요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 그래도 겨울왕국이 재미있더군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 하와이에서는 말도 안되는 이야기.ㅋ 바다가 얼다닠.
<razGon_KenzFld> 가끔 그런생각을 하는데요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 안드로이드를 이식한 모니터를 일체형으로 해서 보급형 컴으로 나오면 어떨까 생각되요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 갑자기 피봇모니터가 땡기네요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> LYUSO_THINK: 오래간만!
<LYUSO_THINK> razGon_KenzFld, 네 오래간만입니다!
<razGon_KenzFld> 아웅.. 비가 오니 힘들군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 퇴사한 지 1달인데 일이 안구해지네요.
<Work^Seony> 흐 한달이나...
<razGon_KenzFld> 퇴근합니ㅏㄷ.
<razGon_KenzFld> 즐 주말요!
<Work^Seony> 저도 퇴근합니다
<Seony> 로스트호라이즌 보컬은 정말 메탈신이네요
<DracoKr> |( -_-)/ 내가 왔도다
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<DracoKr> 안녕하세요
<Seony> DracoKr, 구글플러스에 올리시는거 잘 보고 있씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 움찔...
<DracoKr> 제 투덜거림을 봐주셔서 감사합니다...:)
<ipeter> Seony: 써니님?
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> 제가 자꾸 튕겨서 다시 들어왔네요.
<ipeter> 아까 글 올렸는데 혹시...못보셨죠?
<ipeter> 혹시 시간되시면 쿼리 잠시 가능하신지요?
<Seony> 못봣어요
<Seony> 네
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-30
<TransCore2> 굳모닝!!
<razGon_LaNo> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 한국 지금 날씨 너무 좋아요.
<ipeter> 가끔은 사계절이 좋다는걸 봄에서야 느낍니다.
<Seony> 봄이 좋은게 아니구요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 추운 긴긴 겨울을 지나고 봄 햇살이 이렇게 좋을 수 없네요.
<ipeter> 네네..봄이 참 좋아요..
<ipeter> 나이 들수록 겨울은 춥고 길게만 느껴지니 봄이 참 좋아지네요.
<ipeter> 젊었을땐 여름이 참 좋았는데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 이따 점심먹고 아버지 모시고
<ipeter> 밖에 나가서 산책할꺼 같은데
<ipeter> 그때 나가게되면 사진도 찍어서 페북에 올리고 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 가끔 그생각을 해요.
<ipeter> 외국에 나가서 살고는 싶으나
<ipeter> 가끔 한국이 그리워지지는 않을까.. 그런 생각이요.
<Seony> 사람 만나는건 좀 그립습니다
<Seony> 페북이나 여러 동호회 같은데서 사람들 만나고 취미 공유하고 하는거 보면 좀 그렇긴 한데,
<Seony> 뉴스 보면 가고싶은 마음이 싹 사라지죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 한달에 한번은 꼬옥 놀러오세요.
<ipeter> 공항앞에 나가서 환영 플랭카드 들고 서있겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 아마,
<Seony> 2016년이나 17년쯤에 한국 갔다가, 앞으로는 거의 안갈 것 같아요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아, 한 번 더 가야되네요.  국민연금 빼야되거든요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 거기도 한국인 타운 있으니 거의 작은 한국이라고 생각하고 살수있지 않을까 생각합니다.
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 국민연금빼러
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 한국사람들이랑 되도록이면 안어울릴려고 하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 하긴..무슨말씀인지 이해됩니다.
<ipeter> 저도 미국에서 학교다닐때 거기 한국사람들하고 가능한 엮이기 싫었었드랬어요.
<Seony> 정말 죽여줍니다 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy3V2Tl4g3s
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 힘들엉
<ipeter> drake_kr: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> drake_kr: 전 이만 가보겠습니다.
<saf> 안녕하세요
<saf> 다주무시나여?
<Markers> 안녕하세요 ~_~ 잠 안와서 새벽에 학교 바로 왓네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 오. Seony님 바로 채팅을!
<Markers> 아 미국은 오후인가요
<Seony> 미국은 땅이 넓으니 동네마다 다르겠죠
<Markers> 미국 서쪽에서 동쪽 사이엔 2시간 정도 차이난다고 들었는데 ㅋ 지금 대략 4~6시쯤 아닌가요?
<Seony> 2시간 밖에 안날리가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이랑 캘리포니아가 2시간이고, 하와이랑 뉴욕이 6시간인가 7시간인가 그러니까,
<Seony> 그럼 동서부 시차가 4-5시간 정도 나는거죠
<Markers> 아 하와이도 포함이군여 ㅋ
<Markers> 하와이 생각을 안했네요
<Seony> 원래 다들 하와이는 생각 잘 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 안해도 어쨌든 동서부 시차가 4-5시간 정도 나니까, 이게 적은건 아닌거죠
<Markers> 그렇군요.
<Markers> 지금 일 한창 하시고 계실 때겠네요 그럼.ㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 여긴 일요일입니다
<Markers> 아 논문 작성해야되는데 이게 잘 안되네요. 교수님은 마감시간을 오늘까지라고 하셧는데 거의 작성을 못했는데;; 이게 2주가 지났는데 같은 상황이니;
<Markers> 아!
<Markers> 과거에 계시는군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네.  여러번 얘기한거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 계속 까먹네요.ㅋ
<Markers> Seony님은 서버쪽 프로그램 짜신다고 하셧죠?
<Markers> 시스템이엇나
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 시스템 관리자에요
<Markers> 음 프로그래머와 관리자가 차이가 있나요? ㅋ
<Seony> 당연히 있죠
<Markers> 먼가 질문을 해놓고 보니 좀 이상하긴하지만;
<Seony> 시스템 관리자는 프로그래머가 아니거든요
<Seony> 프로그래밍은 거의 안합니다.
<Markers> 그래도 기본 소양은 갖구 계시지 않아요?
<Seony> 별로 할일이 없어요
<Seony> 그렇죠.  기본적으로 전산학을 전공했으니까, 언어 2-3개씩은 기본적으로 알고는 있죠
<Markers> 흠.
<Seony> 사실 가끔 프로그래밍 할 일이 있긴한데, 그건 시스템 관리를 자동화하기 위해서지,
<Seony> 프로그램을 만들기 위해서는 아니에요
<Markers> 웹 프로그래밍 관련해서 먼가 짤려고 하는데 자바는 기본적인 문법은 어느정도 아는 상태인데 jsp쪽이라든지 스프링프레임워크 배울까 고민중인데 요새 파이썬이 대세라고 하는데 파이썬도 고려해볼만한것 같기도 하고 .
<Seony> 파이썬으로 웹프로그래밍하려면, 파이썬에서 쓰이는 프레임워크까지 배워야할 거에요
<Markers> 자바도 자바 문법만 알다뿐이지 프레임워크는 배워야한다는건 똑같아서 ㅎㅎ;
<Markers> 배가 고파서 집중 안되는건 핑계일까요;
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-23
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~ 밤낮으론 쌀쌀하지만 진짜 봄이 온 월요일입니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아 아침에 추워서 좀 고생했네요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 지난주 마지막에 정말따뜻했는데
<autowiz> 이번주는 살짝 쌀쌀하다네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 몸은좀 괜찮으세요?
<samahui_WS> 날씨가 쌀쌀해진것을 떠나서 주말에 황사에 놀랐습니다. 대전갔다오면서 고속도로를 달리는데 서울에 가까워질수록 고층건물위쪽이 뿌옇게 안보이더군요. 아파트에서 내려다보니 정말 안개낀거처럼 뿌옇던데요. 다행이 어제는 바람이 심하게 불어서 좀 덜하더군요
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 운동을 좀 했더니 나아진 것 같긴 한데... 콧물이랑 목 부은게 여전하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 꽃가루 알러지 증세가 있으시면
<autowiz> 외출도 조심하시구요 ^^
<jun__> 벚꽃엔딩이 또 스물스물올라오고.... 가요차트에서 이름이 보이고... 날씨는 화창하고... 일하기도 싫어지는 하루입니다...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 솔직히 일하기 싫은거야 온갖 이유가 있다지만.....
<autowiz> 일하고 싶어지는 하루 입니다.
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 빨리 일해야 빨리 놀지요 ,
<samahui_WS> 월요일답게 조용하고 분주한 하루네요. 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<autowiz> 조용하면서도 분주한 음...
<autowiz> 저희 회사도 그렇습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 예전에 리눅스 방화벽 직접 만드는것에 대한 url 알려주신분이 계셨는데
<autowiz> 어느 분인지 잘 모르겠네요. 즐겨찾기가 지워져서 다시 한번 부탁 드립니다.
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 우분투 메인 홈페이지 가서
<autowiz> irc 로그 뒤져서 찾았습니다.
<Seony> 직접 만든다라는게 무슨 의미에요?
<autowiz> Roll Your Own Firewall with Netfilter
<autowiz> Oct 13, 2003	 By Victor Castro
<autowiz>  inSecurity
<autowiz> How to create a micro-firewall with kernel modules and packet filtering.
<autowiz> 이렇게 적혀있습니다ㅏ.
<autowiz> 넷필터 적용해서 간단하게 방화벽 기능 구현할려는거다 . 정도로만 이해하고 있습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 근데 글이 2003년도 글이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 허어~ 그렇네요 ...
<autowiz> 뭐 괜찮습니다. 프로토 타입정도로 동작만 하면 됩니다.
<Seony> 우분투에서라면, iptables의 복잡한 사용법을 쉽게 쓰게만든 ufw가 있긴한데, 잘 안쓰이는거 같아요
<autowiz> 상업적으로 팔아먹을거라서 가능하면 대충 손으로 만들려고 합니다.
<autowiz> 통째로 가져다 쓰면 라이센스 걸릴까봐 일일이 항목 찾아봐야 하고 할꺼같아서 . 가급적이면 라이브러리만
<autowiz> 가져다 쓰는걸로
<Seony> 아~ 그런 이유가...
<autowiz> 국내 세미나 몇개 가보고 싶었던게 있었는데
<autowiz> 몇일 바쁘서 다 잊어버리고 , 주말에 메일 정리하면서 보니까 지났네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저 일단 밥먹고 오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 네, 접니다.
<PotatoGim> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7184
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 똑똑똑
<autowiz> 하이하이
<PotatoGim> http://inai.de/documents/Netfilter_Modules.pdf
<PotatoGim> 요놈이 관련 문서 중에선 그나마 좀 따끈한? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 직접 쓰신? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아뇨 설마요...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저도 어름어름 남에꺼 보고 하는 범인인지라...
<autowiz> act 님 저렇게 자주 튕기시는게 네트웍 상태가 안좋거나 재부팅을 하나 싶었는ㄷ
<autowiz> 싶었는데 , 일단 핑은 정상적으로 잘 갑니다.
<autowiz> 한시간에 한개 정도 빠지는데 이건 뭐 무시하고
<autowiz_>  이게 생각보다 차이가 좀 나네요
<autowiz_> 14.04.2 랑 14.10 이랑
<bluedusk> 전 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> 뭐 살다보면 잘 팅길수도 있죠 뭐
<autowiz> 생각보다 너무 많이 너무 오래 이러고 계셔서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> (이그노어 ~   ㅠㅠ )
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> TaeheeJang, 안녕하세요.  지금 접속하신건가 모르겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-24
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 아름다운 아침이네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<TaeheeJang> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침입니다^^
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 저번에 면접 보신다고 했던거 같은데 잘 보셨어요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  떨어졌어요
<Work^Seony> 아... 저런... 그렇군요...  면접이 어려웠나봐요
<bluedusk> 기술적인 세부사항은 안물어보더라구요
<bluedusk> 그냥 뭐했는지 기술에 대해 어떻게 생각하는지만 물어보고
<bluedusk> 나중에 헤드헌터한테 듣기로는 리눅스는 잘아는거 같은데 클라우드는 경험이 없는거 같다고 그랬다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 허허... 요즘 클라우드 경험자들이 얼마나 된다고...
<bluedusk> 그말듣고 아 안되길 잘했다는 생각이 들더라구요
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 담엔 성공하시길
<bluedusk> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> ... 저도 따라해보고 싶었어요.. 죄송해요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 웹 기반으로 모니터링 시스템 하나 간단하게 만드는데, 역시 웹은 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> linux-dash 같은거요?
<Work^Seony> linux-dash는 제가 본적이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 저런 시스템 모니터링툴은 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 온도계랑 습도계 등등의 센서 모니터링 툴 만들고 있어요
<bluedusk> 넹..
<Work^Seony> bootstrap있으니까 무지 편하네요
<bluedusk> 어 라이브 그래프 애네들 뭘로 그리는거지
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 어
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아... 사탕 거의 다 먹어가네요...
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 추가해드렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어.; 그렇군요.;;
<bluedusk> 감사합니다..;
<bluedusk> 왠지 전 좀 어리버리한게 매력포인트인듯
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요...  근데 이름을 전부 소문자로 하셨네요...
<bluedusk> 전 왠지 소인배라서 소문자가 잘 어울릴거 같은 그런..@_@?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래도 Jaekwon Park으로 고치시는게 나을 거에요...
<Work^Seony> LinkedIn  들어간김에 사람들 목록 보니까, 미란티스는 회사 직원들이 러시아 우크라이나 쪽이 많다보니, 여직원들 외모가 장난 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 미란티스를 가야 할까요?
<Work^Seony> 갈수만 있으면 가야죠.  뜨는 회사 중 하나이고, 연봉도 좋구요...
<autowiz> 좀 오래되긴 했지만 쇼핑몰 사용내역 조회가 안되서 , 자세히보니
<autowiz> 6개월 까지만 된다고 합니다.
<autowiz> 보통 은행같은경우는 한번에 6개월 기간만 시작 시점은 상관없이 조회가 가능해서
<Work^Seony> 뭐가요?
<autowiz> 수동으로 지정도 해봤는데 안되네요. 근데 고객센터 전화하니 바로 조회가 됩니다.
<autowiz> 물건 산게 있는데 모델명이 필요해서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잠시 생각을 해보니
<autowiz> 홈페이지는 사용자수 가 엄청 많을텐니 , 홈페이지용 DB 랑 고객센터 상담직원 이 보는 DB 가 다를 수 도 있겠다는 생각이 드는군요.
<Work^Seony> 쿼리가 다르지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 최근 6개월 치만 저장 한 다른 테이블 이라던가 , MMDB 같은 고속의 메모리 DB 라던가.
<autowiz> 단순 히 쿼리만 다를 수 도 있겟네요
<autowiz> 아무래도 수행시간이나 DB 부하량이 달라지니까
<autowiz> 그냥 갑자기 별도로 둘 수도 있겠구나 라는 생각이 들어서 ... 조금 신기해서 얘기해봤습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 뭐 아직 실력이 안되서 못만들거 같은데 이런거 만들어도 재미 있을 거 같습니다.
<autowiz> synergy 라는 프로그램이 있습니다. 키보드 마우스를 원격에서 제어한다고 할까
<autowiz> 공유한다고 할까 그렇잖아요.
<autowiz> 방금 든 생각은 video 나 audio 를 공유를 해서 듣는겁니다. 제 자리에만 pc가 3대가 있는데
<autowiz> 1번 스피커는 음질이 좀 좋고 2번 스피커는 음질이 좀 안좋아요 ㅠㅠ  물론 따로따로 있는게 동시에 소리가나면 구분도 가고 잘 들리긴 합니다만.
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 말그대로 사운드 스트림을 다른 PC 로 보내서 듣는 ... 이제는 퇴근 중에도 IRC 를 하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제 친구는 오늘 자카르타로 여행갔습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저도 원래 같이 갈려고 했었는데 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 가끔요.  아얄씨 할 시간은 안되요.  5분이면 도착하거든요
<autowiz> 지금쯤 비행기 안에서 떳다떳다 비행기 노래 부르고 있었어야 했는데 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 자카르타면 인도네시아인가요?
<autowiz> 그렇네요 단 5분이면 도착하니까요 ..
<autowiz> 네 인도네시아더라구요 .
<autowiz> 발리도 인도네시아 이고
<ircCloud^Seony> 오오 발리도 그동네였군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 내립니다 ㅎㅎ.  집에서 접속할께요.
<autowiz> 버스타고 다니시는건가요?
<autowiz> 자전차?
<bluedusk> 전 bmw 타고 다녀요
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<Seony> 셔틀버스가 있어요
<Seony> 집 앞에 섰다가, 사무실 앞에까지 가거든요
<bluedusk> bus metro walk
<Seony> 20분에 한 대씩 다닙니다
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드시고 오후에도 힘냅시다~
<autowiz> 버스요금은 얼마나 하나요?
<autowiz> 사마휘님~~ 부비부비
<autowiz> 점심 맛있게 드세요~~
<Seony> 셔틀은 공짜에요
<Seony> 그냥 일반 시내버스는, 한달 정액권이 6만원정도 하구요
<Seony> 하와이 한인 커뮤니티에, 50인치 티비에 하얀 줄이 나온다고 그냥 공짜로 준다네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일반 버스 한번 승차는 얼마일지 궁금하네요
<Seony> 한 번 승차는 $2.50 정도 해요.
<Seony> 좀 더 비싸죠
<Seony> 왜냐면, 그냥 현금주고 승차하는 경우는 관광객으로 간주해서 좀 비싸구요,
<Seony> 정액권은 현지인으로 간주해서 좀 더 싸게 팔죠
<Seony> 2시간 이내에 버스를 탈 경우, 환승 1회 무료로 해줍니다
<Seony> 제 블로그 유입경로 중에서, "하와이술집취직" 이라는 단어가 보이네요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> @RealKaracha: 강제임신이 의무여서 모든 여캐가 주인공 남자에게 다리를 벌려주는 야겜이 나올 때만 해도 꼴리긴 하지만 설정과잉이라고 생각했는데, 결혼 안 하면 승진 제한 이야기가 나오는 대한민국은 이거 꼴리지도 않으면서 설정과잉이다. 고심 끝에 해체가 필요하다.
<HolyKnight> 아니
<HolyKnight> 결혼 안하면 승진제한하자는얘기가 나오나보네유
<Seony> 뭐 아직 "얘기"만 나온 것 뿐이니까 지켜봐야죠
<autowiz> 서류상으로 결혼만하고
<autowiz> 따로 사는사람도 생길 지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 그렇겠네요
<autowiz> 피터님 우리도 결혼해야죠~~ ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그린카드 라는 꽤 옛날영화가 있는데
<autowiz> 여주인공이 미국 시민권 받을려고 위장결혼하는데
<autowiz> 조사나올때 마다 급하게 준비해서 부부인척 하고 했던장면이 기억나네요. 나중엔 둘이 사랑에 빠져서 정식으로 결혼하게 된다는 내용이었던거 같은데
<Seony> 지금도 그래요
<Seony> 위장결혼한거 확인하려고 조사 나옵니다
<autowiz> 아 잠시만요. 그러면 정말 동남아사람들 한국영주권 얻을려고 한국 독신주의 남이랑 서류상으로 결혼하는 날이 올지도 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 이미 이루어지자나요
<autowiz> 아 ... 좌절입니다.
<autowiz> 점점 살기가 힘들어져요
<autowiz> 차도 생기고 집도 커지고 해외여행도 이전보다 많이 하지만 정작 사는건 맨날 하층민 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 중산층은 무슨 에라이 ~
<autowiz> .. 라고 말해주고 싶어요
<autowiz> (정작 여권에 잉크가 없는 1人 ㅠㅠ)
<autowiz> http://www.inavi.com/Products/Navi/Gate?target=_x1_SecondRevolution
<autowiz> 아이나비가 블랙박스 + 네비 를 만든거 같습니다. 전면 유리창은 아니지만 , 실제화면위에 표시를해주는게 재미는 있어 보이네요
<Seony> 빔프로젝트 식으로 쏴주는건가보네요
<samahui_WS> 게임화면인줄 알았네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 자체 화면에 표시해주는거같아요
<autowiz> 전면 카메라 로 영상찍은 다음
<autowiz> GPS 랑 자이로 같은걸로 위치 파악하면서 영상판독하고
<autowiz> + GPS 데이터 화면표출
<samahui_WS> 나쁘지 않은데요
<autowiz> 정말 저거 장착하고 레이스 뛴다음에 나중에 돌려보면 재미있을듯 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 네비 화면보다 앞 드리받을일은 없겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 원래 이걸 보여드릴라고 했던건데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-MwKbWIxw5g#t=0
<samahui_WS> 모든 교통데이터와 연동시켰군요
<samahui_WS> 폰 데이터 무제한 아니면 요금이 ~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어짜피 핸폰 네비 쓴다고 치면
<autowiz> 뭐 그렇게 많이 나오진 않을지도 모르지요
<samahui_WS> 근데 요즘 나오는 아우디나 벤츠에 이미 비슷한 서비스 있죠..그것도 내장으로다가
<samahui_WS> 정말 과거에 네비개발하던 사람으로써 격세지감을 느낍니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 한참 밤샘하면서 GPS오차 수정하는 방법 연구하던 기억이 새록새록 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 많이들 있겠지요. 아우디 특정 모델은 전방 적외선 카메라가 옵션으로 있다더군요
<samahui_WS> 근디... 주행화면은 확실히 게임같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 정말 게임 같아 보입니다. NFS 같은 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> GTA같은 게임하다가 차타고 네비화면켜고 주행하면 앞차를 드리받고 싶어질지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 쵤영을 위한다지만.. 과속해대는군요.
<autowiz> 그렇네요 .. 실수한듯 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 요 화면으로다가 신고하면 신고 되겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 시연을 위해 속도 수치를 조작했다고 하진 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 어제 하루종일
<autowiz> 수지 기사로 시끄러웠다면서요?
<autowiz> 이명박 비리 사건 덮을려고 터뜨렸다는 말이 많던데요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 계속 자원외교 비리 터지더니 어느순간 열애설이 무더기로 나오더군요
<samahui_WS> 이민호 수지에 박하선은 또 누군가와
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 계속 터지는 중입니다 조만간 더 큰거 나오길 기대중입니다
<autowiz> 저도 연예하고 있는데 기사로 좀 써주시지 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 저도 육아하고 있는데 기사좀... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아는 기자분 없으세요? ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 한국에 이명박이란 이름 가지신 분들은 심각하게 개명 고려하고 계시진 않을까 싶습니다.
<samahui_WS> 아는 객원기자는 있네요. 게임이나 IT제품 리뷰쓰시는 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 명박이라는 이름을 설마 또 쓰고 있겠습니까? 아마도 다들 개명하지 않으셨을까 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 수지는 왜 이민호를... 나를 놔두고.. 아! 저 결혼했죠
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> exchange  서버가 좋나요??
<autowiz> 저는 별로라고 생각합니다.
<bluedusk> 왜죠?
<autowiz> BMT 해본건 아닌데
<autowiz> 표준이랑 다른경우도 생기가 성능도 딸렸던거 같아서요
<autowiz> 생기가 -> 생기고
<samahui_WS> readytocat님은 붙었다 떨어지기를 무한반복중이시군요
<samahui_WS> readytoact님인데 전 오타를 날리고 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<pchero_work> ....
<pchero_work> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2015/03/24/story_n_6929144.html?ncid=fcbklnkkrhpmg00000001
<pchero_work> 허미... -_-;;;;;;;;
<PotatoGim> 발상의 전환 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 엑티브엑스 퇴촐의 경우 삼성카드처럼 아예 카드번호와 설정한 패스워드만으로 결제가 되도록 만드는 업체가 있는가하면(단 서비스 시작이 좀 늦어서 4월부터인가 일겁니다.) 그에 반해 exe에 의존하는 업체도 있죠. 이게 업체 자율화 시키건데 ê·¸ 와중에도 꼼수 부리는 것들이 있는겁니다. 결론은 윗대가리도 억지 눈가리고 아웅식의( 아무것ë
<razgon_MBP> 저녁입니다.
<Dracokr> 아구...앱이 맘에 안드네
<Dracokr_tablet> 핸드폰 앱으로 irc하면 전화오면 끊기네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> Dracokr_tablet, 앱이름이 뭔가요?
<razgon_MBP> 원래 그렇게 끊기지 않나요
<Dracokr_tablet> razgon_MBP holoirc 설치했다가 기능이 약한거 같아서 androirc를 설치했습니다
<razgon_MBP> 저도 androIRC사용하는데. 괜찮더군요.
<Dracokr_tablet> 네. 무료앱인데 이정도면 좋네요
<samahui_WS> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> ㅇㅇㅎ?
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?/
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 며칠동안 조용하네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 무슨 일 있었나 (...)
<Demonion> 그래유?
<Demonion> 아까 오전과 오후엔 그래도
<Demonion> 수다가 있었는데유
<DarkCircle> 예전보단 블라블라가 뜸 (...)해유 /-ㅠ-/
<Demonion> 글쿤유
<DarkCircle> 조용 -ㅅ- ..............................................................................................................................................................................................
<Demonion> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 주말에 챗으로 대화하던 라즈곤님은 -ㅅ-a ... 동물원의 마수에 공격을 받아서 오늘도 흐물 모드이신가 -ㅅ-a
<Demonion> ㅍㅍ
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 키보드 테스트 이번 키보드는 새로운 무접점입니다. 바로 해피해킹프로2타입S ... 그리고 이건 조만간 다시 방출 계획입니다. 저랑 안맞아요. 그냥 해피해킹프로2와 FC660C 조합으로... 아니 해피도 봉인하고 FC로 쭈욱 가야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 근데... 요즘은 M4800의 키감이 좋아서 그런지 그냥 노트북 키보드 두르리는게 좋군요 ㅎㅎ TP구형 이외에는 이보다 좋을 수 없다 싶을만큼 두드리는 맛이 괜찮네요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요 ~
<samahui_WS> 밤샘하다가 자꾸 오타나서 키보드 가지고 놀고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헛...
<Work^Seony> 아직도 계셨군요
<samahui_WS> 일이 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 저런... 바쁘시군요...
<samahui_WS> 일은 많은데 자꾸 오타나서 에러나길래 잠시 키보드들 가지고 놀고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 키보드 함부로 바꾸면 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 피곤하시니까 오타가 나는 거에요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 제가 오랬동안 키보드는 안보고 손가락 감으로 치다보니까 키감이 확 바뀌니까 자꾸 오타가 나더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  손가락이 예민한 부위잖아요
<samahui_WS> 이놈의 델이 m4800신형으로 넘어오면서 약간우레탄 코팅같은 느낌을 입혀놔서 손닿는부분이 좀 진득하니 고무패드 문지르는 느낌이예요 이게 싫어서 외장 키보드와 모니터를 썼더니 키보드에 따라서 작업 능률이 확 다르네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런 재질이 시간이 오래되면 녹아서 끈적해지죠
<samahui_WS> 리얼이나 한성은 오타가 많이나서 해피를 썼는데 이게 시끄러울까봐서 type-s라고 저소음 모델하나 구해서 쳐봤더니 이게 키감이 리얼이나 한성비슷하니 또 오타가 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런 점에서 보면, 오히려 흑축이 오타는 더 안나는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 전 키감땜시 오타나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프로게이머용 키보드는 흑축만 나온다는 것만 봐도 알 수 있죠 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 해피나 노트북자체 키보드가 가장 좋고 F660C도 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 청축도 좋은데 정말 제가 가진건 작업도 좀 해놔서 너무 시끄러워요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 결국 FC660C 꾸며놓고 보관하려던거 꺼내서 그걸로 두드리고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 키보드 새로 사려니 와이프가 하도 눈치를 줘서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 이러다 일 안되면 그냥 노트북 자판으로 두드리고 팜레스트나 자판을 구형과 교체해보는 꼼수를 부려볼까 생각중입니다. 이게 가능할지 모르겠지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저처럼 생일 선물이라면서 사주세요... 그리고 안쓰면 가져오는... ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> 쓰시던건 지금 안갖구 계시나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> m4800두대만 남기고 다 봉인과 처분했어요
<Work^Seony> 보통 "처분"한다고 하면, 어떻게 하시는 거에요?
<samahui_WS> 지금은 그 QHD+모델과 M4800만 씁니다
<Work^Seony> 중고로 파시는 거에요?
<samahui_WS> 파는경우도 있고 주변인에게 양도하기도하죠
<Work^Seony> 오오 양도!
<samahui_WS> 전 보통 아내나 동생들 혹은 누님에게 보내죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 양도라면... 무상인가요?
<samahui_WS> 가족에게는 무상이고 친인척이나 남이라면 약간 저렴하게 넘겨버리죠
<Work^Seony> 오오... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 중고로 파는건 저는 너무 스트레스 받아서 걍 안팔거든요
<samahui_WS> m4600은 막둥이에게 양도하고 그녀석 쓰던 엘리트북을 다시 아내님께 양도하고 전 다시 아내의 QHD+모델을 가져왔죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 복잡하네요
<samahui_WS> 눈아프다고 못쓰겠다고해서 3각무역했죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 형제들이 말을 잘듣네요
<samahui_WS> m4600은 커서 싫다고하더라고요 거기다 애보면서 컴한다고 망가지지않는 엘리트북으로 내놓으라네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 동생은 더 좋은거 얻었으니 마다할 이유가 없고 아내는 본인이 원했고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 덤으로 고해상도에 들고다니기 좋은놈 생긴거죠
<Work^Seony> 나름 윈윈이군요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> m4800은 그냥 집에한대 회사에 한대 놓고 하드만 들고 댕길려고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전체가 윈윈한거죠
<DarkCircle> 역시 낮에는 다들 자는 방 -ㅅ-
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 낮에는 일하시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 /-ㅠ-/
<samahui_WS> 낮에는 일하죠. 저처럼 밤낮없이 일하는거 아니면요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 키감이 좋으니 말이 많아지는군요. 해피 봉인하고 FC660C로 오길 잘했네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 타자치는 재미가 있어서 그런가봐요
<Work^Seony> 참, 제가 말씀드렸나요?  갈축 쳐본거...
<samahui_WS> 두드리는 느낌과 소리가 너무 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 갈축도 안맞으신다고 하셨죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저한테는 완전 별로였어요
<Work^Seony> das Keyboard라고 하는 키보드였는데,
<samahui_WS> 근데 그게 갈축에 따라서도 좀 차이가 나서요 어떤 모델이였는지 알면 좀 더 취향을 잘 알겠지만 ㅎㅎ;; 다음에는 백축을 찾아서 쳐보세요. 아무래도 그런타입도 좋아하실거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 좀 그랬어요.  워낙 흑축에 익숙해진걸지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 갈축은 저도 별로 ...
<DarkCircle> 해피 봉인하시고 나서는 며칠에 한번씩 꺼내서 두들기세요.
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 부식돼서 썩어납니다 (먼산)
<Work^Seony> 구름타법이라는건 제 성격에 안맞고, 오히려 그렇게 치면 더 오타가 심하게 나서 저는 힘줘서 내리칩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 해피 봉인은 방부제 다량과 함께해서 ㅎㅎ 괜찮을거예요
<DarkCircle> 방습제(ㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<samahui_WS> 방습제 ㅎ ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 요새 유행어가 방습제 -> 방부제
<DarkCircle> 김에 들어있는거 -> 방부제
<samahui_WS> FC660C도 부식의 위험이 큰놈이라 봉인하려했는데 아무래도 쓰고 부식되면 새로 들여놓을라고요
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 키보드 청소 한 번 해야하는데, 키캡 사이로 보이는 먼지의 수준이 장난이 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오히려 쓰고 있는게 덜 부식되더라고요 (ㅋㅋ)
<samahui_WS> 그리고 키보드는 두드릴수록 길들수록 그 키감이 살아나는거 같아서요. 해피는 이미 경험했지만 이놈은 완전하게 길들일 시간이 짧았거든요
<DarkCircle> 키보드는 ...
<DarkCircle> 키캡 몽땅 싹 빼고
<samahui_WS> 키캡다 뽑고 분해해서 세제에 잠겨놓으면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 진공청소기로 호롤롤롤롤롤 ...
<samahui_WS> 진공청소기 잘못쓰다가는 기계식은 고장나기도해요
<samahui_WS> 스위치 뽑혀요
<DarkCircle> 그러게요 (ㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> 스위치가 단단히 붙어있어야 하는데
<Work^Seony> 전, 오히려 키캡을 더 깨끗히 씻게 되요.  손에 닿는 부분이라 땀 묻으면 끈적해지는지라... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 중국산(?)
<DarkCircle> ..........................
<DarkCircle> 스위치도 덜렁거리던 ..
<samahui_WS> 키캡 다 분해하고 그대로 중성세제푼 물에 담그고 기판은 알콜솜으로다가 살살 닦아주세요
<DarkCircle> 가끔은 과산화수소 + 옥시크린 + 빨래세제  => 요게 필요하더라고요
<DarkCircle> 태닝된거 빡빡 밀어낼때 ...
<samahui_WS> 스위치나 리버돔은 윤활해주거나 자연윤활되면 오히려 좋아지는 경우도 있지만 ... 키캡은 전 쓸만큼 쓰면 바꿔주는게 예의라 생각하겠습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 하지만 해피해킹은 ...
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 무지개 색깔 알록달록...
<DarkCircle> 정품키캡 아니면 답 없더군요 ..
<samahui_WS> 키캡이 너무 비싸요
<samahui_WS> 리얼포스 혼용되요
<DarkCircle> 리얼포스 키캡이 너무 제한적이다보니 ... ;;
<samahui_WS> 다만 마음에 안들수도 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그리고 비싸요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 한세트에 8만원이던가 ㄱ- ..
<DarkCircle> ...............................
<samahui_WS> 이번에 FC660C와 해피 이쁘게 꾸며주려고 풀세트로 샀더니 국내는 11만원입니다
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 8만원...
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 한가지에요 예전에는 부분 키캡도 팔더니... 이제는 풀세트만 팔아요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 각인 한세트 무각인 한세트
<DarkCircle> 블랙 or white 끝.
<DarkCircle> 컨트롤 키 같은건 완전 ㄱ- 답정너 .
<samahui_WS> 블랙+화이트 영각인 두세트 샀죠
<Work^Seony> 먹색이라고 부르는것도 색깔 맘에 들더라구요
<DarkCircle> 국내에서 해피해킹 레이아웃 스타일 키보드 백날 뒤져봐도 안나오더군요 ㄱ-
<samahui_WS> 두대를 바꾸려고요... 하지만 shift키 댐시 두세트에서 딱 키캡 두개 나와요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 먹색이 의외로 때가 안타보이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 사실 쓰다보면 제일 지저분해지는게 먹색.
<DarkCircle> (눈에 때가 안보일뿐)
<DarkCircle> 플라스틱도 부식 같은게 되던데
<samahui_WS> 먼지 쌓이 색이죠
<samahui_WS> 햇볕만 피하면 전 백색이 젤 오래가더군요
<DarkCircle> 부식이 되면 ... 플라스틱 긁으면 허연 흠집이 박박. ..
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<samahui_WS> 흑은 오히려 먼지 쌓이면 바로 표나고요
<Work^Seony> Vim 풀키캡셋 있으면 당장 질러줄텐데 없어서 아쉽네요...
<Work^Seony> ESC 자리에 박아놓은 Vim 키 하나로 만족을...
<samahui_WS> 외국에서는 살 수 있을텐데요
<Work^Seony> 만드는데가 없어요
<DarkCircle> 맥용 키스킨 보니까 Vim키 스킨도 팔고 포토샵 스킨도 팔고 ...
<DarkCircle> 완전 ㅂㅌ 같 ...
<samahui_WS> 스타워즈 키도 있죠
<DarkCircle> 찾다보면 이맥스도 있을듯(...)
<samahui_WS> 전 요즘 메탈키를 노리고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 키스킨은 많이 있는데, 키캡은 없더라구요
<DarkCircle> 키캡 따위 필요가 없는 LCD 키보드가 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 키보드 하나가 120만원이었던가 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 잠깐 팔더니 곧 사라졌숨미다 -ㅅ-a ...
<Work^Seony> 가격이 어마어마하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 키캡하나하나에 디스플레이 할수 있는 키보드였죠
<Work^Seony> 예전에 이베이에 한 $1,000쯤 되는 기계식 키보드가 올라온적 있었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 나무로 직접 깎아서 만든 수제 키보드였거든요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 판매자가 한국사람이었어요...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 대박 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 나무 키보드 ... 치고 싶네요.
<DarkCircle> 러버돔을 좀 무겁게 한다거나 하면
<DarkCircle> 피아노 치는 느낌 날거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 주의 : 러버돔의 반동이 강하여 키가 빠질 수 있음(?)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아마 네이버 뒤지면 어딘가에 제작하시는 분 블로그가 있을 거에요
<samahui_WS> 키보드메니아 가면 계실겁니다. 저도 예전에 봤는데 누구였는지 기억이 안나네요
<samahui_WS> 라체라고 아예 목재키보드 주문제작하는 업체가 있다네요
<samahui_WS> 메냐에 물어보니 알려주는군요... 최소 79만원인가에서 시작헤서 주문내용에 따라서 천차만별이라네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> http://www.lachae.co.kr/
<Work^Seony> 저거 맞을 거에요
<DarkCircle> 헐 .
<DarkCircle> 호두나무!
<samahui_WS> 110만원... 흠...
<Work^Seony> 그래도 80만원은 좀 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 완벽하게 친환경적인 키보드는 맞네요
<samahui_WS> 지금 파는건 거진 100만원 넘는군요
<DarkCircle> 저건 가구일까 과학일까 ?ㅅ?
<samahui_WS> 과학적인 가구? ㅎㅎ ;; 일종의 엔틱가구를 표방한 제품인듯한데... 솔직히 너무 비싸네요
<samahui_WS> 다른건 몰라도 키캡은 정말 가지고 싶군요...
<DarkCircle> 아 저걸 보니까 왜 100만원 가는지 알듯하네요
<DarkCircle> 일단 재료비야 그렇다 치고 하루 일당 10만원이라 치면 ...
<samahui_WS> 하나하나 깍아서 만들고 그 만들 나무도 수입해서 관리해주고 준비해서 작업하니 가격은 뭐 나름 이해가 가지만 그래도 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아니구나 대충 15일쯤 걸린다고 했으니까 키보드 하루 만드는데 대략 하루 일당을 완전히 받겠다는 의미
<DarkCircle> 공장에서 깎는것보단 그래도 낫긴하죠 ㅋㅋ 기계로 깎겠지만 ... 아무래도 마감질은 수작업일테니
<samahui_WS> 제작자왈~ 빠르게 변하는 IT시대에 정을 줄 수 있는 그런 제품을 만들고 싶었다는데... 키보드는 그렇게 자주 안바꾸죠 ...
<samahui_WS> 제작자 공장이 아니라 공방입니다. 말그대로 혼자 만들더라고요. 뭐 지금도 그런지 모르겠지만요
<Work^Seony> 자주 안바꾸는 물건이니만큼 살만은 한데, 한 물건을 오래 못쓰는게 사람 심리죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 나무의 결정적인 단점은 ...
<DarkCircle> 반지하나 골방 사는 사람은 못삼 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 더웠다 추웠다 습기찼다가 말랐다 이래버리면
<DarkCircle> 키보드 자체가 뒤틀어져버리거든요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 나무 완전 건조해서 도장작업 거치는거 같더라고요
<DarkCircle> 그게 겉으로는 건조하고 처리하고 하는데
<Work^Seony> 옻칠 해놓으면 괜찮지 않을까요
<DarkCircle> 아랫면(뒷면)은 안그렇거든요.
<samahui_WS> 안그래도 제작할때 변형되서 키가 눌리면 안나와서 다시 나무를 연구하고 만들었다더군요
<DarkCircle> 네 저게 되게 어렵죠.. 특히 기후 특성을 타다보니 ...
<samahui_WS> 뭐 그런거 해결못하면 어떻게 팔아먹겠어요 ㅎㅎ; 해결봤겠죠
<DarkCircle> 제작 기일은 막 열흘 걸리는데 그 동안에 뒤틀리거나 부풀어오르거나 쪼그라들거나 이래버리니 만들다가 빡칠듯
<samahui_WS> 전 그런걸 떠나서... 궁금한게 스위치랑 기판도 저사람이 만들지 않을텐데... 어서 만들어오나 궁금하네요... 혹시... 그냥 기계식 키보드 하나 사서 다 분해해서 키캡과 겉만 만들어 붙이는건 아니겠죠 ...
<DarkCircle> 기판 내부 틀은 자체적으로 치수가 있어서 그거대로 틀을 주문제작할 것 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 내부 기판 치수에 맞춰서 껍다구를 맞추는거니 'ㅅ'a
<samahui_WS> 요즘 초 고해상도에 다중모니터가 대세라 그런가 ... 키패드가 왕크게 나오는군요
<samahui_WS> 마우스 패드죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 키패드 만지다가 글쓰니 마우스 패드를 키패드라고 하는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 깔고 앉을만한 크기의 마우스패드를 직원이 사다놨군요 ㅎㅎ;; 패드에 텐키리스 이하의 사이즈 키보드는 마우스와 함께 올려놓고 써도 될 크기네요
<samahui_WS> 써보니 나쁘지 않네요. 저도 하나 사야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 막사 올려놓고 써보니 풀사이즈 키보드와 패드가 함께 올라가는군요... 좋은데요.
<DarkCircle> 텐키리스가 한국에는 별로 없던데 ... 찾다가 너무 답답 ... -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 텐키리스중에 해피해킹이 가장 끝물인듯 (...) 하네요
<DarkCircle> 특수키를 Fn 키로 임베딩해버릴 수 있으니 ... (...) ........
<Work^Seony> 음... 전 의외로 불편할 거 같아서 못쓰겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 리붓합니다.
<samahui_WS> 슬슬 정리하고들어가 봐야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 수고하세요~
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> ready^Mint, 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-25
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 리디민트님도 같은 IP 인데
<Work^Seony> 페북 메시지로 얘기해볼까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 레디민트 ... 으음 아침부터 오타가 나다니 불긴한데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 중간에 닉을 한번 바꾸셨는데
<autowiz> 꽤 예전부터 아시던 분이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 어차피 페북도 잘 안들어오시니...
<autowiz> 전화를 한통 드리고 싶은데 전화번호가 아쉽게도 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 몸이 이상하게 피곤하네요...
<Work^Seony> 이번에 오는 셔틀타고 퇴근해야겠습니다...
<autowiz> 그럴땐 다른 생각안하고 편하게 누워서 쉬는게 상책입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그런거 같아요...
<Work^Seony> 어제부터 이유없이 목이 쉬었는데, 이런적이 한 번도 없었거든요...
<Work^Seony> 늙었나 ㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 가끔 일어날 수 있는 그냥 특이증상 정도 라고 생각하셔도 되지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 이유없이 왔다가 이유없이 없어지는것도 있더라구요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 몸이 붓거나 하진 않으세요?
<readytoact> 갑상선일수도 있어요 -
<Dracokr> ZNC 테스트
<Dracokr> 죄송. 테스트 중입니다
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Dracokr> 그럭저럭 설정된거 같네요. ㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Dracokr> Znc 써도 다른 사람이 보기만 안튕기지 클라이언트에서 znc 끊어졌다 다시 로그인 하는건 똑같군요. 다만 닉 충돌난다고 재접하고 난리치지 않는 점이랑, 여러 기기에서 한 닉네임으로 쓸수 있군요
<Dracokr> 어째튼 만족
<DarkCircle> znc에서 로그는 잘 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 지나간 기록 보기라든가 등등등
<razGon_MINILA> 아마존에서 물건을 사려는데 직구 어디서 하는게 좋을지요?
<autowiz> 아마존에서 바로 배송 오는 상품도 있긴 할텐데요
<autowiz> 안되는 상품이시니까 말씀하시는거겠지요?
<Dracokr> DarkCircle 아직 거기까진 안해봤네요
<Dracokr> 바로 배송 안되면 몰테일 같은 배대지 써야죠
<razGon_MINILA> 파이어 티비스틱하고 53펜슬요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 배대지는 몰테일이 가장 좋은가요?
<HolyKnight> @ZerialLim: http://article.joins.com/news/article/article.asp?total_id=17429113&ctg=1000
<HolyKnight> 관련기사 링크.
<HolyKnight> " '윈도7' 12만여개, 오피스 프로그램 8천여개를 독점 납품한 것으로 돼 있습니다.
<HolyKnight> 가격은 1세트에 33만원대. 그런데 공제회가 MS 측에서 공급받은 원래 가격은 17만원대."
<autowiz> 뭐 놀랍지도 않습니다.
<autowiz> http://app.engage.redhat.com/e/es?s=1795&e=556056&elq=e23994190a674a038c2f1419f15b320f
<autowiz> 내일 요기 갔다 올려고 합니다.
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 날씨는 좋은데 싸늘하군요
<samahui_WS> 오후되면 다스해 진다더니 그다지 실내라 그런지 못느끼겠네요
<autowiz> 따스해 질려고 노력만 하면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 나머진 시간이 알아서 해줄 껍니다...
<samahui_WS> 몸을 막 때릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 스쿼트 한 50개면 따뜻해질거 같은데요?
<samahui_WS> 일요일에 농구 좀 달렸더니 무릎에 물찬거 같아요. 스쿼드하면 쓰러질거같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 허벅지.. 햄스트링 마사지 해주면 좋아지실겁니다.
<Dracokr> 운동하기 싫어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Dracokr> 열이 많은 체질이라 조금만 운동해도 짜증나요
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 운동 싫어합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_WS, 햄스트링에 강직이 오면 무릎에 통증이 와요
<Dracokr> ㅋ 레진코믹스를 방통위가 차단
<samahui_WS> 무릎위 맛사지를 많이 해줘야겠네요
<autowiz> 저는 지지난주 보트타는 도중에 오른쪽 다리만 근육통이 와서 ,, 일부러 누워서 좀 쉬다가 다시 타고 했습니다.
<samahui_WS> 조심하세요 근육파열오면 마이 아파요~
<autowiz> 파열이라는게
<autowiz> 알이 배긴다고하는것도 근육파열의 일종인가요>?
<Seony> 아마 그럴 거에요..
<Seony> 원래 헬스장에서 운동하는게, 근육을 손상시키고 그것을 재생하는 과정에서 근육이 불어나는거거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 헉...
<razGon_MINILA> 무릎위가 아니라.
<razGon_MINILA> 햄스트링 허벅지 뒤쪽을 더 이야기 하는 건데..
<razGon_MINILA> 헬스장의 운동은 근육을 손상시키는게 아니라 근육다발과 다발사이가 찢어지는 거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 다발자체가 손상되지는 않습니다. 근육이 불어서 주변 결체조직을 찢어내는거..
<autowiz> 파열인건가요?
<autowiz> 운동을 심하게 하면서 근육이 불어나서 파열이 온다는거 같습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 100개의 근섬유가 있다면 이게 증식을 할수도 있지만, 거의 일정합니다.특수하게 증식되는 경우도 있지만요.
<razGon_MINILA> 근섬유를 묶는 조직의 파괴가 일어나서 재건되는거죠.
<autowiz> 파열되도 힘은 들어가고 그런거겠지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 근육이 bulky해지기 때문에 주변 결체조직이 못참고 파손되면서 다시 회복되는거죠.
<autowiz> 힘을 줄때 마다 아플려나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면서 결체조직이 단단해지고 근력도 늘어나요.
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 힘을 주면 통증이 옵니다.
<autowiz> 아아~
<autowiz> 저녁들 맛난거 드세요~ 밤에 뵙겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 맛나게 드세요~
<DarkCircle> 아 ~(~_~)~
<autowiz> 야~~
<autowiz> ~호~~
<libra102> hello
<PotatoGim> hi
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 점점 눈꺼플이 무거워 옵니다
<pchero_work> 주무셔요..
<samahui_WS> 마음같아서는 그러고 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 문서작업하던게 있어서 그거 끝내야 되는데 대략 타이핑 속도를 생각하면 두시간은 더 해야 할거 같아요
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 그럼.. 커피라도 한잔 드시고 힘내세요! ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 타이핑하다 졸아서 화면에 ㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓ키가 가득하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오옷!
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 사마휘님!
<ipeter> pchero님!!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> ipeter님 오랜만입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오랫만에 인사 드립니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하셔요?
<samahui_WS> 네 별거 없이 밤샘하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 저도 이제 막 도착했어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 이제 막 도착했다는건... 퇴근은 하셨다는 소리군요. 축하드립니다. 이제 좋은꿈 꾸면서 푸욱 주무세요
<ipeter> 다들 무고하신지요?
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 12시쯤에 퇴근했어요.
<samahui_WS> 부럽네요 ㅎㅎ 전 후딱 하고 가기 위해서 일에 박차를 가해보겠습니다
<ipeter> 버스 붕붕붕 타고 왔습니다~!
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 힘내세요!
<ipeter> 휴...VMWARE workstation 지금 세일하네요.
<ipeter> 구매할까요?
<ipeter> 진짜 급 땡기네요.
<samahui_WS> 땡기면 질러야죠... 근데 얼마나 싼가요? 저도 하나 구입하고 싶긴한데 요즘은 그냥 하드 하나 더 달아서 추가 OS설치해 쓰느라 그다지 이용할거 같지는 않군요
<ipeter_> 187qnf gkspdy
<ipeter_> 불 하네요
<ipeter_> 187달러요
<ipeter_> 한...20만원이네요
<samahui_WS> 가격은 괜찮은거 같은데 역시 전 필요하진 않을꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 지르고 싶으시면 지르세요! 지름신은 진리입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> +_+
<samahui_WS> 계획과 다르게 점점 더 일이 커지는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 적당히 하다가 자고와서 다시 해야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 전 이만 자러 갑니다. 내일뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> @Ryuzeh: http://news.donga.com/3/00/20150326/70332804/1 / 전 장병 군복에 태극기 단다 - 전 장병이 태극기를 부착하면 자긍심이 높아지고 올바른 군 생활을 할 수 있는 동기 부여가 될 것 / 야이 미친새끼들앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ pic.twitter.com/iIRzSIi0Al
<HolyKnight> @chuguns: ㅋㅋㅋ 시발 잘하는 짓이다 군복 씨발 위장한다고 위장은 존나 신경쓰면서 하양 빨강 파랑 검정 다 들어가서 눈에 존나 띄는 태극기는 넣어야겠죠??? 븅신들인가 전투복은 전투복 답게 씨발 위장기능에 충실해야지 무슨 애국심 고취야ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 탈부착 가능한걸로 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @ellainkeines: http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=119&aid=0002069638 방통위는 당초 SK텔레콤의 과다 리베이트 행위에 대해 ‘영업정지’라는 강력 제재를 가할 예정이었으나 ‘갤럭시S6' 판매에 영향을 미칠 것을 우려해  ’과징금‘ 제재로 선회한다는 방침을 세운
<HolyKnight> 것으로 전해졌다.
<Work^Seony> 크론탭에 ' 같은 문자 들어가면 실행 제대로 안되죠?
<autowiz> 적절히 "   '     \   섞어 쓰지 않나요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 아... 파이프도 넣고 브라켓에 슬래시에 이것저것 다 들어가서요...
<Work^Seony> 귀찮지만 어쩔 수 없이 간단한 스크립트를 짜야겠네요...
<autowiz> 제 생각에는 정신건강상
<autowiz> 스크립트 파일을 만드시는게 나을거 같습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-26
<autowiz> act 님 전에는 그래도 간간히 오시더니만
<autowiz> 최근에 거의 안오시네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 바쁘신가봐요
<autowiz> 페북에라도 글을 한번 남겨 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> mariadb 가 mysql 에서 이름만 바뀐건줄 알았는데
<autowiz> 기존 mysql 개발팀에서 만든 거군요 .
<Work^Seony> 내부적으로 많은 기능향상이 있죠....
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 원래 mysql 개발자들이 오라클에 큰 불만을 갖고있었던 것 중 하나가,
<Work^Seony> mysql이 업그레이드 안된지 너무 오래됐고,
<Work^Seony> 그것이 결국 오라클이 mysql을 죽이려는 계획이다! 라는 것이었어요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 mysql 원작자가 빡쳐서 많은 기능향상을 이뤘다고 하는거 같더라구요...
<autowiz> 이런걸 이제서야 알게 되다니 ..
<autowiz> 세미나 다녀오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 수고하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<AndroUser> 블더님 계시나요? ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 봄의 기운을 잔뜩 머금고(매연과 황사샤워후) 입장하였습니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 30분만 밖에 있어도 안경에 뭐가 자꾸 끼네요....
<Seony> 엄청 심하네요
<autowiz_coex> 서니님 몸은 좀 괜찮으세요??
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.ticketmonster.co.kr/deal/158131633?keyword=%EC%8A%A4%ED%94%BC%ED%82%B9%EB%A7%A5%EC%8A%A4&search_option=1
<razGon_MINILA> 이런거 도움 되려나요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네.  그날 집에 와서 몇시간 자고일어나니까 괜찮아졌어요
<razGon_MINILA> 역시... 몸을 단련하시니..
<autowiz_coex> 저도 빨리 다시 운동 시작해야겠어요. 자꾸만 살이 쪄요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 요즘 이상하게, 목이 그냥 가라앉아요
<Seony> 아무 이유없이, 목이 쉬는 것 같기도 하고 가라앉는 것 같기도 하고...
<Seony> 괜히 이유없이 몸에 조그만게 군데군데 나면서 가렵기도 하고...
<autowiz_coex> 종합검진 한번 받아보시는것고 괜찮을거 같습니다. 여러번 그러시는 거라면....
<jun__> 언능 건강해지셔야 할텐데...
<jun__> 저도 요새 이유없이 늘어지고~ 졸리고 그래요... 봄타나? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_coex> 오늘은 날씨 많이 풀렸네요 ^^
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> 본의 아니게 자꾸 메세지를 뿌려서 죄송합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 며칠이 지나서야 알게되셨군요..
<readytoact> 아름답고 신기한 AWS를
<readytoact> 정신못차리고 운영하고 있는중이라
<autowiz_coex> 오오 드디어 오셨다 ㅠㅠ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> aws 그지같..
<readytoact> -_-??
<bluedusk> 셤 3번 떨어져서 욕하는건 절대...
<bluedusk> 맞구요..-_-a
<readytoact> bluedusk: AWS 어떤 시험이요?
<bluedusk> 솔루션 아키텍쳐요
<readytoact> 웅..
<readytoact> 공부하기 어려븐가요?
<readytoact> -0- 다 영어로 봐야하죠?
<bluedusk> 한국어시험 있어요
<bluedusk> 영어로 한번보고 한국어로 두번보고 다 떨어짐 ㅠ
<readytoact> 우오.. 공부해보고 싶네요
<autowiz_coex> 1점차이로 떨어지고 그런거 아니에요??
<readytoact> 흐
<readytoact> -_- 국제시험은 그렇게 떨어지면 빡침
<bluedusk> 그런건
<bluedusk> 아니구요
<readytoact> 저도 3점차로 떨어졌는데 CSIA
<readytoact>  CISA
<bluedusk> kinx 괜찮나요?
<readytoact> bluedusk: CDN
<readytoact> 사용하시게요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 이직
<autowiz_coex> 엑트님은 여전히 메시지를 남기고 계세는중 ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ;;;;
<autowiz_coex> 아 오타가 ㅠ
<ready^Mint> 이게 윈도 클라이언트에서 메세지를 뿌려대는것 같네요.
<ready^Mint> 리눅스로 접속하니
<razGon_MINILA> 구매대행을 하는 사이트 어디 주로 사용하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아마존에서 매매 하려는데요
<ready^Mint> 전
<ready^Mint> 구매대행보다 배송대행을 이용하는데
<ready^Mint> 몰테일입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아.
<razGon_MINILA> 몰테일.
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 배송지로 주소 보내면 거기서 중계해서 저에게 보내주는 방식이죠?
<ready^Mint> 네 맞습니다.
<ready^Mint> 몰테일 물류센터에서 한국오는 배송비만 부담하면 됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 그렇군요. 보통 배송비 2만원가량 드나요?
<ready^Mint> 무게랑 물류센터에 따라 다른데
<ready^Mint> 제 경우에는 뉴저지 이용하는데 최저 13000원 입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 53펜슬과 부속품. 파이어티비스틱 사려구요.
<ready^Mint> 무게가 얼마 안나갈테니 2만원 안짝으로 나올 것 같습니당.
<ready^Mint> -_-;;;
<ready^Mint> 또 저러네
<ready^Mint> ;;;
<razGon_MINILA> 앗 감사합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 지상파나오면 티빙스틱으로 해결되는데. 티빙스틱에서 지상파나오는 상품이 없네요.
<ready^Mint> 아이폰에서 해외쇼핑가이드
<autowiz_coex> 세미나 마치고 집으로~~ 고고싱 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> 앱 찾으시면 각 배대지 배송비용 확인하실 수 있어요
<autowiz_coex> '
<razGon_MINILA> 감사합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 아이패드 미니 있어서^^;
<razGon_MINILA> 오레곤이 좋겟지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 뉴저지가 좋은가요?
<ready^Mint> -0- 라즈곤 님의 택이 오레곤이신가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.. 그게 아니라.
<razGon_MINILA> 배송대행지요.
<razGon_MINILA> 오레오라고 할뻔.ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> 어디가 좋은지는 저도 잘 모르겠는데 ㅎㅎ 그냥
<ready^Mint> 전 뉴저지로 해놓고 계속 씁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 옙
<ready^Mint> 물류센터마다 배송비 차이가 조금씩 있고
<pchero_work> 좋은 소식이 있습니다.
<pchero_work> 내일은 금요일입니다. :) ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 금요일의 즐거움을 잊은지가 어언...
<samahui_WS> 금요일이 즐거운건가요?
<samahui_WS> 금요일은 3일이나 되는데... 월화수목금금금
<Dracokr> 전 금요일 월차냈어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 저번금요일에 출장겸 놀러댕겨와서 이번 금요일은 본업에 충실해야될듯해요
<samahui_WS> 월차라니 부럽군요
<pchero_work> http://youtu.be/vqL1gNLD2iE
<samahui_WS> 좋은 밤 되세요.  전 오늘은 일찍(?) 들어가는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 내일뵈요~
<dkj0208> 퇴근 길입니다. 피곤하네용.
<pchero_work> 고생하셨습니다..
<dkj0208> 넵 감사합니다.
<dkj0208> 우분투 코리아 로고 영상 만들어 볼까합니다.
<dkj0208> 심플하고
<dkj0208_> 지하철 타느라 와이파이 끊겼네요
<DarkCircle> 요새 지하철 와이파이 품질은 별로데요 (...) 저만 느끼는건지 모르겠지만 (...)
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> dkj0208_: 대박!! 감사합니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-27
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz__> 허므 액트님 여전히 왔다 갔다 하시는구나 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 한성 플런저 키보드 샀는데 뭐 키감은 좋네요 그냥 맨브래인이랑 똑같음 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 멤브레인이랑 똑같은거면, 안좋은거 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 어짜피 크게 기대도 안했어요 , 그냥 좀 궁금했을뿐
<razGon_MINILA> 플런저 키보드 멤브레인보다는 감이 괜찮던데..
<autowiz__> http://www.m-letter.or.kr/lb/mboard.asp?Action=view&strBoardID=0015&return=mail&intSeq=162984#cmt
<razGon_MINILA> 탁탁탁 소리와 약간의 탄력이 좋아진 느낌..ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 플런저 키보드가 어떤지 볼라구 게임방 방문했었죠.ㅋ
<autowiz__> 조금은 그런거도 같네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 흑축을 사용하는데. 비슷한데. 키압이 낮아진 느낌이더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 적축처럼 부드러운 느낌도 아니고요.
<razGon_MINILA> 소리는 더나고. 감은 좀 떨어지고. 하지만, 싼맛에..ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 키보드자체가 묵직해서 나름 안정감이 있더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 최근에 개원한 선배님에게 선물로 드릴려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 기계식은 많이 비싸서.
<razGon_MINILA> 공유기와 같이... ㅋ
<Seony> 필코 미닐라는 어때요?
<autowiz__> 키보드 같은데요
<autowiz__> 마닐라 인가?
<Seony> 라즈곤님 뒤에 붙은 닉네임이요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 필코에서 나오는 미니 키보드 제품명이에요
<autowiz__> 오오 좋은데요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 마닐라가 아니라.
<razGon_MINILA> MINILA
<razGon_MINILA> 미닐라,.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 미니 엘에이.ㅋ
<autowiz__> 민이 라    라 민이
<autowiz__> 이 키보드 게임방에서 많이 써서 그런건지 좋은점이 한가지 있네요 . 키보드 받침이 여분으로 한세트 더 들어있습니다.
<autowiz__> 간혹 이거 부러지면 난감하거든요  , 새로 사기도 뭐하고 없으면 좀 불편하고
<autowiz__> 어찌어찌 하다보니 벌써 금요일이 돌아왔습니다.
<autowiz__> 요즘 쇼핑몰이 등등에서 개인정보 수집에 관련해서 메일이 종종 오네요. 바뀐 법령에 따라서 개인정보 수집을 최소화 하고 어쩌고 저쩌고인데
<autowiz__> 다 좋은데 이미 우리나라 사람들 개인정보는 중국에 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 와 인적성검사 예문을 받았는데
<bluedusk> 적성검사 뭔말인지를 모르겠..
<bluedusk> 순간 제가 난독증환자 된 느낌?
<autowiz__> 뭔말인지 모르는 예문에 대한 반응을 검사하는건 아닐까요? ?
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요 피곤한 아침입니다.
<autowiz__> 아이고 아침부터 피곤하셔서 어떡해요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> DNS 서버에서  1개 존에 두개 파일을 지정할 수 있을까요?
<autowiz__> a.bb.com  은 내부 외부 모두 허용하고
<autowiz__> b.bb.com 은 내부만 허용하고 싶다는 요청이 왔는데 음 ... 가능한지 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 점심 식사들 맛이게하세요~
<autowiz__> 사마휘 님도 맛점 하세요~~
<dkj0208> autowiz__ 아침에 일어나서 시간이 지나면 괜찮아지는 듯합니다. 점심 맛있게 드세요.
<autowiz__> 아까 도메인별 dns 쿼리 허용 거부 거는건 해결 했습니다. named.conf 파일에서 zone 파일 지정할때
<autowiz__> bbb.com 은 내부만 허용하고 , bb.bbb.com 존을 추가로 named.conf 파일에 넣으면서 옵션을 allow-query { any; }; 으로 줬습니다.
<autowiz__> act 님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 훗 이럴줄 알았지
<samahui_WS> 이번주는 열심히 일했더니 걱정스런 월화수목금금금 사태는 없을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;; 다행입니다
<autowiz__> 저는 이번주 일이 잘 진행이 안되서
<autowiz__> 주말에도 좀 해야할거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 아 플런저 쓸수록 맘에 드는데요 조금 소음 있는거 빼면 ㅋ
<autowiz__> 주위사람들한테 추천해야겠어요 가격도 싼것이 맘에 든다고
<autowiz__> ++
<autowiz__> 최근에 ECS 메인 보드 써보신분 계신가요?
<autowiz__> 평이 어떤지 궁금합니다.
<bluedusk> autowiz__,  dns 옵션중에 view 설정으로 가능합니다.
<bluedusk> 특정 대역대에서 쿼리 오는
<bluedusk> 아 질문을 잘못봤네요 죄송해요
<autowiz__> 뷰 옵션이라 bind 설정파일에 지정하는건가요?
<autowiz__> 어 이것도 될거 같은데요
<autowiz__> 외부  IP 는 필수 도메인만 들어간 존파일로 서비스 하고 내부는 상세한 (다른) 존 파일로 서비스 하면 되니가요
<autowiz__> 되니까요
<autowiz__> 엄밀히 말하면 allow-query 를 쓰면 reject 됬다고 뜨기때문에 view 를 쓰는게 더 좋은 방법 같습니다. 감사합니다.
<Seony> vim에 라인수가 많은 코드 몇개만 읽어들여도 엄청 느리네요...
<Seony> 이거 테마 때문인가...
<autowiz__> 블루 더스크님 감사합니다. 깔끔하게 해결 됐습니다.
<samahui_WS> 불금 입니다~ 다들 일 대충하시고 퇴근해서 즐거운 시간들 갖으세요~~~
<ghg_> 안녕하세요 내일 강남으로 달려갑니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ghg_> 우분투 모임에 우분투 모르는 친구 두명 끌고가도 될까요 하핫;;;
<ghg_> 안녕하세요~
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> ghg_: 네 언제든지 오셔요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ghg_> 저기 하나더 질문있습니다... 모임 뒷풀이에 고등학생도 부담없을까요? ㅠㅠㅠ
<ghg_> irc 사용이 익숙치않은 나이라 그런지 카톡이나 네툰이랑 다른 사용법이 필요한거같네요 (?)
<TaeheeJang> ghg_: 네 뒤풀이 비용 고등학생은 5천원 입니다. 차근차근 알아가면 되죠^^
<ghg_> TaeheeJang  : 아 저 지금 생각났어요 혹시 1월달 모임때 카메라 녹화하셨던분이셨나요?
<TaeheeJang> 네 맞아요^^
<ghg_> 저 그때 바로 옆자리 였어요 ㅋㅋ 그때 거의 첨이라 가만히있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<TaeheeJang> 아아 그렇군요! 편하게 오세요. 막 떠들어도 뭐라 하지 않습니다.
<ghg_> 네...사실 끌고올 두명이 좀 시끄러워서 걱정이에요....ㅠㅠ
<ujuc> 음...
<ujuc> 발표할때만 잠시 조용히만있어주면 :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 나머지는.. :)
<TaeheeJang> 괜찮아요. 발표할때는 다들 집중하느라 조용해집니다.
<ghg_> 4월달도 가서 발표 하고싶었는데 학교시험이 발목을 잡네요 ㅋㅋ
<ghg_> 오픈지엘부터 암드  까탈까지 준비했는데 좀 아쉬웟어요
<ujuc> 암드 까탈은.. 너무 까탈스러워서.. :)
<ghg_> 암드는 무슨 커널 업뎃되고 재붓되니까 검은화면이 절 반겨요.....
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 에고 깃허브가 디도스를 맞고 있어서 왔다리갔다리하네요.. 쩝..
<ghg_> 근데 알고보니 그게 run파일 그대로 설치해해서 그렇더라고요.... 지금은 deb로 패킹해서 설치하니까 정상적으로 독점드라이버로 인식하네요..
<ujuc> 오호.. 그런 방법이..
<ujuc> 그런건 블로그같은거 만드서셔 공유를 하시는게..
<ujuc> :)
<ghg_> 이런거 다 묶어서 나중에 모임에서 발표 기회가 생기면 공개하고싶습니다 :)
<ujuc> 음.. 그것도 하나의 방법이고... 블로그에 하나씩 올리시는것도... 나중에 도움이됩니다. :)
<ghg_> 전 일단 오늘 넘 늦어서 내일 모임땜에 이 irc를 나가봐야될꺼같아요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-28
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 방화벽으로 쓰는 bsd의 인터페이스 oid가 바뀌는 바람에... 한참 헤맸네요..
<Work^Seony> 그나저나, vim만으로 코딩하는 것에 한계를 느끼기 시작했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아무리 vim에 익숙해져도, 무리는 무리인거 같아요
<ghg_> 안녕하세요^^ 지금 우분투 모임 강남 토즈에 왔습니다~
<ghg_> 이번에도 역시 코리안 타임 적용되서 1시 30분에 시작하나요? ㅠㅠ
<ghg__> 오늘 세미나에 사람이 별로 없는거같아요 ㅠㅠ
<Taehee_Jang> 날이 좋아서 다들 놀러가신것 같습니다..
<ghg__> 아까 무선랜안되서 지금 예전에 설치해둔 윈도우7 듀얼부팅덕분에 일단 살았습니다... ㅋㅋ
<ghg__> 하드도 별로 없는 넷북에 겨우 윈도우7+리눅스 민트 어거지로 끼워넣은 보람이 있네요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ghg__> 안녕하세요
<lkyllykl> hello
<lkyllykl> 저 리눅스 초보자인데 strace 쓸 때 왜 Can`t stat 이라고 뜨면서 그런 디렉토리나 파일이 없다고 나오는지 아시는분 있나요?? 실제로는 파일이 있는데
<autowiz__> 정확히 어떤 명령을 내리셨나요?
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/mobile/sigmadream/2015-5-46336349
<lkyllykl> 제가 vi편집기 에서 printf(" asdD");하나 만들고
<lkyllykl> system콜 과정을 보고 싶어서 ptrace를 쓰고 싶었는데 그거는 잘 모르겠고 해서 strace -c test1 이런식으로 했거든요
<lkyllykl> vi test1.c 로 파일 만들고
<lkyllykl> gcc -o test1 test1.c해서 컴파일 까지 잘되는데 strace를 쓰려고 하면 명령어가 안먹네요
<autowiz__> strace ./test1 이렇게 해보시겠어요?
<lkyllykl> 네 그렇게도 해보았으나
<lkyllykl> Can't stat './test1' : No such file or diretory
<lkyllykl> 라고 나오네요
<autowiz__> 컴파일 정상적으로 잘 됐나요?
<autowiz__> ls -al 결과를 한번 봤으면 싶은데
<lkyllykl> 아까 전에는 잘됬는데 지금 보니까 파일이 문제가 있는거 같아서 한번 다시해볼꼐요 잠시만요
<autowiz__> 수정하다보면 어느순간 컴파일 실패해서 실행파일 없는경우도 생길 수 있습니다 ^^
<lkyllykl> 음 ㅋㅋ
<lkyllykl> 선생님 말이 맞네요 컴파일 제대로 안되있었고
<autowiz__> 해결 되신건가요? 잘 되면 다행이구요
<lkyllykl> 말씀하신대로
<lkyllykl>  ./
<lkyllykl> 쓰니까 되네요
<lkyllykl> 감사합니다
<lkyllykl> 시스템 콜들의 관계를 알수는 없나요??
<lkyllykl> 무엇이 무엇을 호출하고
<lkyllykl> 어떤순서로 이렇게 되고 이런식으로
<autowiz__> 커널 소스다운받으셔서
<autowiz__> ctags 패키지 설치하신다음
<autowiz__> 커널소스 디렉토리에서 ctags -R 인가 실행하시면 소스코드 분석을 합니다(상관관계등)
<autowiz__> 이후에 파일 하나 잡으셔서 함수 호출 , 선언 된 부분들 찾아갈 수 는 있는데요
<autowiz__> 메일 주소 주시면 제가 예전에 작성해둔 파일 찾아서 보내드리겠습니다.
<lkyllykl> jae1sang@naver.com이요!
<lkyllykl> 혹시 ptrace도 좀 아시나요?
<autowiz__> ptrace 는 별로 써보지를 못했네요
<lkyllykl> 리눅스 쪽은 인터넷으로도 영어 잘못하면 자료 찾기가 쉽지가 않네요
<lkyllykl> 네
<lkyllykl> putty라는 프로그램은 뭔가요??
<autowiz__> text 터미널 프로그램이지요
<lkyllykl> 네
<Seony> Taehee_Jang: 아직도 행사가 진행 중인가요?
<lkyllykl> 행사요>>
<lkyllykl> 행사요??
<Seony> 우분투 모임요
<lkyllykl> 저는 잘.. 모르겠네요
<Taehee_Jang> 네 현재 진행중입니다.
<Seony> Taehee_Jang: 혹시 장재순님께 교육 받으셨는지 모르겠는데, 오늘 행사하시는거 꼭 잘 기록해두세요
<Taehee_Jang> 네 알겠습니다. 감사합니다!
<Seony> 나중에 로코팀 재승인 받을려면 꾸준히 "기록" 남겨야하거든요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<arrroooow> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 오랫만에 뵙네요!
<ipeter_> autowiz__: 혹시 웹쪽에서 일하시는분 아시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter_> 저를 제외하고 말이죠
<autowiz__> 웹... 홈페이지 포털 개발 하시던분 우리 회사 한번 계시고
<autowiz__> 한분
<autowiz__> 으음 딱 떠오르진 않네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 저는 웹하긴 하는데 jsp는 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 제이쿼리로 만들어진 프레임워크로 작업 중인데 무지 재밌어요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 모두들 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 별일 없으신가요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 그냥 궁금했던게,
<ipeter_> 프로젝트 마감하기 전
<ipeter_> 사직서 제출하려구요.
<ipeter_> =_=
<ipeter_> 굳이 뭐 다른 분야로 갈꺼 같은데
<ipeter_> 남 눈치 보며
<Seony> 왜 마감하고나서 안하시구요
<ipeter_> 평판 생각하며
<ipeter_> 그냥 고민입니다.
<ipeter> 읍.
<ipeter> 끊겼네요.
<ipeter> Seony: 아버지 모시고 미국가려구요.
<Seony> 관광요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 대략 한달이요
<ipeter> 설득하느라 정말 힘들었어요.
<ipeter> 아마 샌프란시스코 갈꺼 같아요.
<Seony> 오랫동안 머무르시네요
<ipeter> 아버지가 안간다 안간다
<ipeter> 귀찮다 하셨거든요.
<ipeter> 근데 오늘 아버지에게 진지하게 말씀드렸어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저 그동안 정말 힘들었다구요
<ipeter> 진짜 너무 힘들었는데 쉬는겸 겸사겸사
<ipeter> 아버지 모시고 쉬고오고 싶다구요
<ipeter> 아버지 얼마 사시지도 못하는데
<Seony> 즐거운 여행 되시겠네요
<ipeter> 여행한번 못보내드려서 한이 맺혀서요
<ipeter> 얼마나 머물지는 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 근데 아마 SF랑, SD가지 않을까 생각 중입니다.
<Seony> 샌프란시스코는 저는 뱅기 경유하느라 가본적 밖에 없어서, 저도 가보고 싶네요
<ipeter> 샌디에이고는 뭐 특별히 볼거 없다고 하시는데..
<ipeter> 그냥 샌프란에서 2주면 아주 충분히 놀다가
<ipeter> 암트랙타고 샌디갈까 생각중입니다.
<ipeter> 아니면 LA요.
<Seony> LA도 좋을거 같아요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 근데 워낙 안좋은 이야기가 많아서(위험하다는)
<ipeter> 꺼려지네요.
<Seony> 그래요?
<ipeter> 가서 야구경기나 많이 보고 와야겠어요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> SF경기랑
<ipeter> 오클랜드랑
<ipeter> LA
<ipeter> 에너하임
<ipeter> SD경기
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐. 이정도면 그만둬둬 되나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 비용은 좀 들겠지만, 아마 좋은 추억 될 것 같아요
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 아버지 뭐 기껏해야 1~2년 더 사시는데
<ipeter> 그중에서도 투병하면서 보내시면 실제적으로 온전히 함께할 시간이 얼마 없을듯해요.
<ipeter> 써니님?
<ipeter> 저 직장 옮기는거 들으셨나요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그다지 미련없이 웹을 떠납니다.
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 써니님은 그간 어케 지내셨나요?
<Seony> 전 뭐 맨날 똑같아요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 웹으로 하는 프로젝트가 생겨서 그거 하느라 바쁘죠
<ipeter> 별천지 천국에서 지내시겠군요.
<ipeter> JSP하신다구요?
<Seony> 예전에는 퇴근하면 매일 게임했는데, 요즘은 게임 안하고 산지 벌써 한달 되가는거 같아요
<Seony> 아뇨 JSP는 안해요
<Seony> 앞으로도 할 일 없구요...
<Seony> 별천지는 무슨 뜻이에요?
<ipeter> 아주 살기좋은곳이요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 외딴곳 아주 살기 좋은곳
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 여기가 살기 좋은 곳은 아니에요
<Seony> 잘못 알고계신건데, 살기 좋은 곳은 절대로 아닙니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 휴~
<autowiz__> 아 웹 쪽 , 홈페이지 제작 및 유지보수 하는 회사 사장님 한분 알지요
<autowiz__> 저 아는 형님 친구분
<ipeter> 이바닥
<ipeter> 생각보다 넓네요.
<ipeter> 분야가 틀리면 알기도 힘들듯하네요.
<arrroooow> http://www.aladin.co.kr/shop/wproduct.aspx?ISBN=1195178603
<arrroooow> 혹시 이책 보신분 있나요
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> 전 본적 없습니다.
<ghg_> 안녕하세요
<ghg_> 우분투 모임후 집으로 왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_MBP> pchero_travel,  좋은 여행 중이세요? ㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 방가방가요.ㅋ
<pchero_travel> razgon_MBP: 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 지금 잠시 도서관 나왔어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> travel 이건 제 여행용 놋북 이름이에요ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 작고 가벼워서 밖에 나갈땐 항상 이걸로 들고 다녀서.. ㅎ
<pchero_travel> 어? 지금 마닐라세요?
<razgon_MBP> 아...
<razgon_MBP> 뒤에 있는 건 도구의 이름입니다.
<razgon_MBP> 지금 건 맥북프로구요.
<pchero_travel> 아. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> MINILA는 필코기계식 키보드의 이름입니다. ㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 블루투스형 텐키리스 미니키보드. 적축
<razgon_MBP> travel 노트북의 모델명은 무었인지요? 후지쯔 p시리즈? ㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 앗 도서관이시군요. 열공하시구요.ㅋ 저는 열게임.ㅋㅋ
<pchero_travel> 오...
<pchero_travel> 콘솔로 노트북 모델명을 알아볼 수 있지 않을까 싶어서 좀 찾아봤는데, 재밌는걸 확인했네요.
<pchero_travel> 일단, 콘솔로 컴퓨터 모델명 확인하는 방법은 http://trisquel.info/en/forum/how-find-out-your-laptops-name-bash
<pchero_travel> 요길 보심 됩니다.
<pchero_travel> 제 모델명이 한성 컴퓨터 ForceRecon U13S(https://www.google.dk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=forcerecon+u13s&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=YLcWVZA3wvvKA7KBgcAJ)요건데,
<pchero_travel> 실제로 확인되는 모델은 W310CZ/CZ-T 이거네요.
<pchero_travel> 한성 컴퓨터가 중국산 저가 컴퓨터에 상표만 붙여서 파는 거라고 이야기만 들었는데
<pchero_travel> 이렇게 원 모델을 알 수 있는지는 몰랐네요.
<pchero_travel> 꽤 잼있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 한성에서 전속OEM을 잡아서 관리하는 시스템인거 같아요
<razgon_MBP> 와우... 사고 싶은 노트북이였는데요.ㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 근데 노트북은 제가 관리하는것[둘다 제것이 아닌...ㅋ]이 2대고 아이패드와 미니 한대씩 있고, 거기에 구형 넷북도 잇어서...들어올자리가 없네요.ㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 그래도 이전에 후지쯔 노트북 p1120을 썻던 향수를 생각하면 저정도의 노트북이 그립긴 해요
<ghg_> 우분투한국 커뮤니티에 기여하고싶어지게되는 오늘의 세미나였네요...
<ghg_> 이얏! 일요일이되었습니다!
<ghg_> 아... xfce 의 무선 비활성화문제는 2011년부터 알려진 버그더군요
<ghg_> 이젠 넷북에서 xfce 쓰지말아야겠어요. 가볍다고 썻는데;; 버그가 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 아아 안녕하세요~
<arrroooow> 안녕하세요ㅛㅛㅛㅛㅛㅛㅛㅛㅛㅛ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-29
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요??
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> ircCloud 군요?!
<ipeter> 클라우드까지해서 사용하시나요?
<ipeter> 전 아직 앱을 이용해서 사용조차 못했는데...ㅠ
<autowiz__> 피터님 보고 싶어요~~
<ipeter> 앱써서 irc하는방법 가르쳐주시면
<lindol> 안녕하세요 ^.^
<ipeter> 알현하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 으하하하
<ipeter> 아무리해도 안됐는데
<ipeter> 오늘 써니님 클라우드까지 해서 irc이용하시는 모습보고 엄청 부러워졌어요.
<autowiz__> 음음
<ircCloud_autowiz> 으흐흐
<ircCloud_autowiz> 한성 키보드 몇일만에 문제가 생겼어요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 제가 잘몬쓴건 없는거 같은데 ㅠㅠ 키보드가 휘었어요 커브드 TV 처럼 ㅋㅋ ( 아 그렇게 많이 휜건 아니구요 )
<ircCloud_autowiz> 키보드 앞쪽 받침(고무)이 양쪽에 두개만 있는데 이게 휘면서 가운데가 먼저 닪으니까 고무가힘을 못써서 키보드가 책상위에서 미끄러져 다니네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 한성 노트북 쓸때는 위쪽 받침이 3개 였는데 좀 뜨거워서 식힌다고 뒤에다가 뭘 받쳤드랬습니다. 근데 가운데는 띄워놓고 양쪽만 받쳐서 그런지 하루쯤 쓰다가 뒤에서 보니 눈으로 느껴질정도로 휘어 져보이더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이 키보드 키감은 좋습니다만 (키보드 전체 무개도 가벼운편이 아닌데 ㅠㅠ )
<ircCloud_autowiz> 하판이 좀 약한건 아닐까 하는 생각이 드네요 ,
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz__> 블-더- 님이셨던거 같은데 전에 irc 프로그램 중에 서버는 계속 접속해 있고
<autowiz__> 다른 클라이언트는 그 개인서버에 접속하는방식으로 쓰는 irc 프로그램이 있다고 하셨던거 같은데 뭔지 기억이 안나네요
<Revi> ZNC요
<autowiz__> 감사합니다. z 한글자 밖에 기억이 안나서 ㅠㅠ
<ghg_> 안녕하세요~ 지금 조심스럽게 한국 우분투 위키를 수정중인데 분류가 애매한것도 있네요;; 예를 들어 영상 녹화 툴은 스팀게임에만 종속되는것도아니고 영화보기도 아니라서요.....
<Revi> 영상 분류를 새로 만드시면 될 거 같네요
<ghg_> 관리자분께서 만들어 주셔야되요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요^^
<Revi> 분류 만드는 건 관리자 아니라도 되는데...가셨네
<ipeter> 안녕히 주무세요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 이번주 한주도 행복한 한주 되세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-28
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> " ) 누구냐 너!!
<ipeter> " ) ^ 위에 언더바!!
<autowiz> 귀신인가요? 벌써부터 납량 특집인가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저혼자 쌩쑈한거예요.
<ipeter> 써니님은 지금쯤 짐꾸리시느라 정신 없으시겠네요.
<autowiz> 저는 피터님을 꾸리고 싶습니다
<ipeter__> 제가 그렇게 소중한가요.
<autowiz> 꾸려서 야산으로 간다음에
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직 짐 안쌌어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일쯤에나 슬슬 싸려고 합니다
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 잘쓰던 태블릿이 고장나서 노트북도 바꾸는김에 요가를 사려는데..
<commania> 우분투에서 와콤펜이 잘 지원될까요?
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/317761
<autowiz> 순간 요가를 산다구요?? 하고 깜짝 놀랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz>  홀리님 고민이 있습니다.
<HolyKnight> 뭔가유
<commania> 씽크패드 요가요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저... 좋아하는 사람이 생기면 고백하는게 맞을까요?
<HolyKnight> 글켔쥬
<HolyKnight> 안하면 후회할듯유
<commania> 그런데 생각보다 비싸고 아직은 X220이 맘에 들어서
<autowiz> 홀리님 좋아합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<commania> 그냥 싼 와콤태블릿 알아볼까 생각도...
<commania> ??????
<autowiz> 아.. 뭔가 좀더 재미있는 상황을 만들어볼렸는데 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 4월1일 만우절도 다가오는데 다들 맘상하는 일은 없이 잘 지나가시기를
<autowiz> 홀리님 놀라셨어요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ  죄송합니다
<autowiz> 좋아하는건 맞긴 맞는 말인데요 . 우분투 커뮤니티 맴버로서
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 날씨가 참 좋습니다.^^
<autowiz> 날씨가 좋군요 바깥 세상은 ㅠㅠ 저는 사무실 안에 감금되서 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 방금 들어왔는데 사무실은 썰렁합니다. 그래서 문열어놨어요.ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ipeter__> 웃후~
<ipeter__> 렉스님 안녕하세요-!
<ipeter__> HolyKnight: 홀나님 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 넷플릭스가 말합니다. 지역,나이,성별은 취향을 예측하는데 쓰레기라고. 예를 들어, 아니메 스트리밍의 90%이상이 일본밖에서 발생하는데, 아니메를 얼마나 좋아하는가는 당신의 국적보다는 오덕성향에 의해 결정된다. http://fortune.com/2016/03/27/netflix-predicts-taste/
<dkj0208> 이름이 "출" 영어로 어떻게 표기 하는지 아시는분? sul 인가요?
<lexlove> ipeter,안녕하세요.^^
<dkj0208> commania 님 우분투에서 와콤 잘됩니다.
<autowiz> chul 한표
<commania> cheul?
<Ferendevelop> 문화체육관광부 문서에 따르면 chul이랍니다~
<razGon_i7HSW> https://www.facebook.com/itsfoss/videos/674903755983728/
<razGon_i7HSW> Don't reboot it just patch!!
<autowiz> 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오늘도 엄청 바쁘게 보냈습니다. 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<razGon_i7HSW> 저도 퇴근합니다. 즐저요
<autowiz> 맛저녁 하셔요~~
<dkj0208> 감사합니다. 결론은 chool입니다.
<dkj0208> 저도 퇴근 수고하세요~
<razGon_i7HSW> 퇴근한다고 했는데 핸폰으로 접속하는 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 으어~~
<autowiz> 정말 1.5일 내내 개고생했는데
<autowiz> 라이브러리 버그네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 포인터 복사하는데 32비트 까지만 복사하는 이런 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> 64비트 복사하는 라이브러리 인클루드 하니 잘 돌아가는군요 ,   어이도 없고 배도 고프고 목도 아프고
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 리) 모 N사는 저녁을 주는데, 솔로 개발자들은 일찍 퇴근해도 약속 없으면 집에서 혼자 밥 먹기도 뭐해서 먹고 퇴근하는 경우가 많아 저녁 먹고 7시 전에 퇴근하면 식대를 월급에서 깐다는 이야기 듣고...(먼산) ㅜ.ㅜ
<autowiz> 저희 회사도 9시 전에 퇴근 하면 저녁 밥값 토해내라는 말이 있었드랬지요
<autowiz> 출장인데도 점심은 자비로 (출장비 당연 없는 회사 입니다 ㅠㅠ )
<Ferendevelop> 저는 밥이라도 줬으면 좋겠습니다..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그러고 보니 식사는 어떻게 하시나요? 저 알바할때는
<autowiz> 근처 식당에 잡아놓고 배달시켜먹는경우가 많았던거 같습니다만
<ferendevelop> 저 같은 경우는 집에서 먹고 가야 합니다ㅠ
<autowiz> 시간이 아리송한데 집에서는 오래걸리고
<autowiz> 뭐 그래도 좋은쪽으로 생각하세요. 집밥에 젤 몸에 좋고 맛있을듯 합니다. 돈도 적게 들고
<autowiz> 대학 3~4학년때는 통학하면서 밥값 아끼느라 학교에서 밥을 안먹고 굶었 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 저도 오늘부터 도시락 싸서 다닙니당
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 밥값이 넘 많이 들어서 ㅠ 맨날 사먹으면
<autowiz> 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 제가 그래도 먹는거라도 잘먹어야지 하고 실컷먹어봤더니
<autowiz> 한달에 편의점만 70만원
<autowiz> 식당등등 130만원
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋ 편의점에서 먹는거도 엄청 돈 많이 들더라고요 밥집가나 비슷한듯
<Seony> 식비만 130만원이면, 일평균 4만원인데요
<autowiz> 한끼에 평균 1만원잡고
<autowiz> (가끔 비싼거 먹을때도 있으니 ㅎㅎ)
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ일평균 4만원
<Seony> 헐 뭔 식비가 미국보다 몇배는 더 하네
<autowiz> 편의점 아이스크림이랑 과자값이 비쌌었습니다.
<autowiz> 요즘은 한달에 식비로 20~40 정도 쓰면서 근검절약 하면서 살아보고 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 전 편의점 도시락이 괜찮더라구요
<ferendevelop> 그래서 매주 금요일은 들려서 사가지고 갑니다ㅎㅎ 심야해야해서
<autowiz> 편의점 4000~5000 원 도시락도 지금은 부담됨 ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 과자값도 미국보다 비싸요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 전투식량 파는 편의점이나 인터넷 사이트 있음. 나름 배채우는 기능은 함. ...   -_-;;;
<ferendevelop> 알아봐야겠어요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 과자는 비싸기만 비싸고 양은 너무 적어서ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 한끼 가격이 구내식당 젤 싼곳이 4000원~ 일반식당 5000~6000 , 좀 비싼 메뉴나 식당은 7000~9000
<autowiz> 좀더 고급진곳은 12,000 정도
<matthewkim> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOOIICEtNf4
<autowiz> 한달 하면 1000원 * 3 * 30 = 90 만원
<Seony> 여기서도 점심에 12,000이면 비싼건데요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왠만하면 $9에서 $8 안넘게 먹는 편인데 한국에서 저 가격이면...  양이 많은 것도 아니고, 정말 비싸긴 하네요
<ferendevelop> Seony: 과자도 비싸요ㅠㅠ 양도 없고 괜히 수입 과자 매장이 생기는게 아닌듯 합니다.
<autowiz> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 과자 포장이 막 커져 ㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> gㅓㄹ
<ferendevelop> 헐
<ferendevelop> 손님 한분 혼유하셨네요
<autowiz> 일단 시동끄고
<autowiz> 정비소로 렉카행 그게 싸요
<ferendevelop> 아반떼인데 경유 넣고 있길래 혹시나 해서 가서 물어봤는데 혼유네요
<autowiz> 시동걸어서 기름 엔진까지 가버리면 수백 나옴
<ferendevelop> 네네 시동은 꺼져 있고 이거 보험ㅎ 회사 전화 하는거 맞나요?
<ferendevelop> 보험회사에 전화하고 계시네요
<autowiz> 보험회사 무료 렉카 견인이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 좀 짧긴한데 , 알아서 해주겠지요. 주유소에서도 혼유 보험을 들기도 하는데요
<autowiz> 셀프라서 아마 없을것도 같고
<ferendevelop> 셀프라서 없을듯합니다
<matthewkim> 헐
<autowiz> 일단 기름통에 들어간 기름값만 수만원 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠㅠ 방금 가셨네요
<Seony> 나도 어제 차에 기름 채웠는데, 1갤런에 $2.09
<Seony> 리터당 $0.55 군요
<Seony> 역시 코스트코가 기름도 싸군요
<ferendevelop> 코스트코에 기름도 팔아요?
<Seony> 코스트코에서 안파는게 어딨어 다 팔아
<ferendevelop> 우와 신기해요ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 타이어도 팔고 타이어 교체하면서 휠 교정도 해주는데
<ferendevelop> 하긴 한국은 기름도 직구 하는 마당에....
<Seony> 기름직구 못해.  그거 이미 불법으로 결론 난 거야
<ferendevelop> 미국도 코스트코에서 물건 살려면 회원증 필요한가요?
<ferendevelop> 아그래요? 좀 이상하다 했는데
<Seony> 당연하지.  멤버쉽 카드 뿐만 아니라, 결제하는 카드도 본인 명의로 되어있어야돼
<ferendevelop> 오호 다 똑같네요
<Seony> 신용카드는 아멕스 하나만 받고, 그 외에는 무조건 체크카드 아니면 현금만 받아
<Seony> 글치 아무래도 전세계 공통이니까
<ferendevelop> 한국도 삼성 아멕스? 그 카드만 받는다더라고요
<ferendevelop> 체크카드는 안 되는걸로 기억합니다
<Seony> 대신 한국이 멤버쉽 비용은 싼데, 대신 그걸로 미국에서 쓰면 타이어랑 기름을 못사
<razGon_i7HSW> 후...  晚上好！
<ferendevelop> razGon_i7HSW: 안녕하세요!
<razGon_i7HSW> 코스트코는 사업자들에게 감세지역
<razGon_i7HSW> ㅇㅇ
<ferendevelop> Seony: 한국 멤버십 카드를 미국에서도 쓸 수 있나요?
<Seony> 쓸 수는 있어
<Seony> 코스트코 멤버쉽 자체가 글로벌이야
<ferendevelop> 아하 첨 알았어요
<ferendevelop> 애초에 코스트코를 가본적도 없어서 말이죠..
<Seony> 내꺼 들고 한국 가도 쓸 수 있고
<razGon_i7HSW> 코스트코 사업자 카드로하면 현금으로 한것을 세보내역 조사를 못해서 나름 피하는 꼼수가 있답니다
<Seony> 음... 그게 한국에서는 꼼수가 되는군요
<Seony> 조세제도가 다르니...
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그렇죠.  코스트코는 외국기업이니 ㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 언제 이거 유심갈죠? 후...  오늘은 월요일이라서 바빠서. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 미국에서는, 사업자 카드로 구매를 하는 것은 무조건 면세를 해주는데요, 그 이유는 최종 결과물을 구입하는 소비자가 세금을 내기 때문에 판매자는 당연히 세금을 낼 의무가 없다고 보거든요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그렇죠
<ferendevelop> razGon_Nxs5X: 아내분이 갔다 오셔도 되지 않나요?
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.  나중에 뵈요.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 주무세요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 위임장 있어야되고월요일도 울마눌님은 바쁘셔
<ferendevelop> 아.. 위임장이 있어야 하군요
<ferendevelop> 신분증, 가족관계증명서 두 장으로는 안되나보네요
<autowiz> 위임장은 내용이 간략하지 않나요?
<ferendevelop> 아까 저녁 이야기 나오면서 배가 고파서 라면 먹고 왔습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 위임장이 필요 없는 것 같네요? 본인 신분증, 대리인 신분증, USIM 교체할 단말기 이것만 들고 오면 되는 듯 합니다.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아..  그런가?  근데 내가 직접가는게 좋아
<razGon_Nxs5X> 울와이프에게 내핸폰을주는건 고양이에게 먹이를 주는거라
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 전 퇴근합니당 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 알잖아. ㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 옙 수고하셨습니다
<razGon_Nxs5X> 헉
<razGon_Nxs5X> 이제너와 나만남은건가? 압둘?
<ferendevelop> 기름값 오르고 아랍 왕자가 아닌 아랍 왕이 되어 가는 것 같습니다.
<autowiz> 스무살에 왕은 좀 빠른거 아님? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 좀 빠른가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 다시 왕자로 강등..
<razGon_Nxs5X> zzz
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 압둘라흐만.ㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 압둘라흐만 1세.ㅋ
<Lyuso> 끄으..
<autowiz> 데구르르
<ferendevelop> 딩구르르
<Lyuso> 구르르
<ferendevelop> 고르르..?
<autowiz> 휘릴릴리
<razGon_Stream11> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 집이네유 ㅎ
<oming> 크. 역시 우분투방은 사람들이 많아..
<autowiz> 변신하는 라즈곤님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-29
<autowiz> 우분투 기본상태에서 xrdp 가 안되서 xfce4 설치해서 xrdp 로 원격붙어있는데
<autowiz> 화면이 고전틱한게 옛날생각 나는군요. 데탑화면? 4개 선택해서 쓰는것도 간만에 보고
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝.
<ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 모닝.
<razGon_i7> 아.. 기운없당.
<ferendevelop> 왜요?
<autowiz> 구형 갤럭시탭 초기모델이랑
<autowiz> 옵티머스 LTE pad 가 있습니다.
<autowiz> LTE 패드는 아직 회선약정이 있을것도 같은데 어떻게 쓰는게 나을까요
<autowiz> 단순히 드는생각은 전체화면 쓸때 조금 영역이 모자란 시스템 모니터링용 세컨드 스크린이었는데
<autowiz> vga 확장하긴 게임할때 퍼포먼스 저하도 있는거 같고해서
<autowiz> 웹페이지 하나 만들어놓고 패드로 웹서버 접속해서 화면 띄우게 할 생각입니다. 뭐 ssh 터미널도 괜찮구요.
<autowiz> 간단히 영화보는거 말고 다른 방법 뭐 별로 없겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 휴
<ipeter__> 오늘은 30분까지 출근이었습니다.
<ipeter__> 10시 30분이요.
<ipeter__> 바닥청소 때문에요.
<ipeter__> 근데도 지각했네요.
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 사람이 그럴 수 도 있지요 뭐
<autowiz> 그치만 너무 자주 지각하시면 앙되요~~
<lexlove> 귀엽습니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님 ㅎㅎ 이렇게 귀여운 펫 한마리 키우지 않으시겠습니까?
<autowiz> 타이핑도 대신해드리고
<autowiz> 밥짓는거 차리는거 먹는것도 대신 해드리고
<razGon_i7> 그냥 책을 보시는 건 어떤지요? 전자책
<autowiz> 자는것도 대신해 드리 ... ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 요즘 요리에 취미가 붙어서
<autowiz> 요리 레시피 볼때는 좋을것도 같은데 그외에는 저는 종이 책이 좋아서요
<dkj0208> 오.. 요리.. 자신있는 요리가 뭡니까?
<autowiz> 컴퓨터 기술 문서는 뭐 그때그때 종이로 뽑아볼때도 있고 화면으로 볼때도 있구요
<autowiz> 자신있는 안성탕면 이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 제가 확실하게 잘 할 수 있습니다.
<dkj0208> 아... 안성탕면이군요... ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 저는 베이컨 알리오 올리오.
<autowiz> 스파게티 .. 제가 좋아해서 자주 만들구요
<razGon_i7> 뭐 크림은 애들 좋아해서 만들고요
<autowiz> 떡복이 종종 만들구요
<razGon_i7> 튜나 알리오 올리오도.ㅋ
<autowiz> (시골에서 온 재료라 재료가 맞있엇서 맛나요 ㅎㅎ)
<autowiz> 계란국 , 만두국 , 떡만두국 , 떡계란 만두국  ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 참 저 카레에 환장합니다.
<razGon_i7> 카레.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저 납치할일 생기시면 카레 사준다고하면 따라갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저도 참 좋아하는데요.
<razGon_i7> 한번 맛보겟습니다.ㅎ
<autowiz> 카레이스도 좋아하고
<autowiz> 저도 라즈곤님께 제 카레를 대접할 날이 오면 좋겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ^^ 감사합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 핫카레인가요? 스위트 카레신가요?
<razGon_i7> 저는 애들땜시 스위트 카레로
<autowiz> 저는 집에서 해먹을때는 순한걸로
<autowiz> 가게 가서 먹을때는 대부분 매운걸로 먹습니다. (매운건 집에서 만들기 힘들더라구요)
<ferendevelop> Seony: 어서오세요
<Seony> 하이
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 방금 주유소에서 연락 왔는데 어제 혼유 하신 손님이 책임 져달라고 연락 왔답니다.. (__)
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 오즈님이 카레를 많이 좋아하시는군요.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 선거철이 맞나봅니다. 여론조사 전화가 많이 오네요.  ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_i7> 헉...
<razGon_i7> ferendevelop: 혼유햇어?
<ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 넹, 근데 여긴 셀프라서 자기가 혼유 한거에요
<razGon_i7> 허걱.
<razGon_i7> 뭘책임져? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 가끔씩 되도 않는 보상 요구 하는 손님이 있어요..
<ferendevelop> 유종이 안 맞으면 주유기가 안 들어가게 해야 하는거 아니에요? 라고 했다고 아까 전달 받았어요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 주유기가 안들어가게 하면 다른 디젤차는 구멍 자체가 달라야한다는 소린데,
<Seony> 그러면 결국 자동차 제조업체한테까지 가는 일이니, 그렇게 설명하면 될듯 싶은데...
<Seony> 가방 싸는 중인데 쌀 짐이 너무 많군요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> Seony: 저녁에 올꺼라 얘기했는데 그 때 그렇게 얘기해야죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> Seony: 이제 이틀 남으셨네요
<Seony> 하... 이틀이라...
<Seony> 갔다오면 좀 급 허무해질듯...
<ferendevelop> 그래도 거의 한달 가까이 계시지 않나요?
<Seony> 기간이 문제라기보단,
<Seony> 한국 갔다오면, 그동안 미뤄놨던 일들을 시작해야하는데 지금까지 너무 오래 놀아서 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕하십니까
<ferendevelop> 아하 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 어서오십시요~
<matthewkim> :D
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오래된차는 아니지만
<autowiz> 휘발유차에는 디젤주유기가 정상적으로 들어가지 않습니다.
<autowiz> 노즐 부분 굵기다 달라요
<autowiz> 문제는 경우차에 휘발유 들어붓는경우인데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 주유구를 삼각형 사각형으로 만들자는것도 말이 안될거같고.보통 휘발유차들은 주유캡 바로 안쪽에 컵 같은게 장착되어 있습니다. 전체주입구 중에서 노즐부분만 더 안쪽으로 들어가게 구명이 뚫여있는데요. 구멍 옆쪽에 스프링 센서 같은걸 달아서 , 노즐이 컵과 결합되지 않은상황에서는 주유가 안되게 하는 방법이 있을 수 있겠습니다만 .
<autowiz> 전체 주유기가 바껴야하는 문제가
<ferendevelop> 어라, 어제 휘발유 차에 경유 부었어ㅇ
<ferendevelop> 어라, 어제 휘발유 차에 경유 부었어요
<autowiz> 몇년식차종인지 모르겠지만 쉽지않을텐데요
<matthewkim> 주유소 "사로" 입장할 때 "휘발유 사로" 복창하면서 입장하게 해야합니다
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 차 주유구 입구쪽에 센서를 달아서
<autowiz> 다른 유종들어오면 차단되게 만들면 될거 같습니다.
<autowiz> (너무 비싸겠지요)
<autowiz> 혹은 혼유를 해도 차가 정상적으로 갈 수 있게 만들.... 이것도 비싸겠네요
<autowiz> 아니면 혼유를 해도 원하는 기름만 흡입하게 기름통을 만든다던지
<autowiz> 싹다 전기차로 바꿔버린다거나
<autowiz> 전기차도 설마 AC DC 따로 나오진 않겠지요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어.... 따로 나올려나?
<matthewkim> 휴대폰처럼 충전기 모양이 달라서 안맞는 경우가 있다던데
<autowiz> 기본적으로는 일반 플러그모양으로 알고있는데
<autowiz> 세계적으로 가정용플러그 모양이 3~4가지 정도 되는거 같더라구요
<ferendevelop> autowiz:  구아방이였어요!
<matthewkim> 북미,일본 / 유럽, 중국 에 판매되는 전기차 충전 포트가 다른가보더라고요
<autowiz> (자동차용 전용 콘센트가 있는데 이것도 또 다른지도 모르겟네요)
<autowiz> 구아반떼 중에 정말 초기모델 은 캡이 없을 수 있음.
<matthewkim> 하긴 근데 이런거는 나중에 왠지 젠더 같은게 생길듯
<autowiz> 아이폰T안드로이드
<autowiz>     충전기
<autowiz> 처럼 T 자 모양으로 나올지도요
<autowiz> T 하니까  갑자기 Potato 님이 생각나네요 흐흐흐
<autowiz> 포테토 밥은 잘 먹고 살아?? ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 전기차 사고싶네요
<autowiz> 전기차 마트가서 사면됩니다.
<autowiz> BMW 한 40정도 한던데요
<matthewkim> 흠... 한대 계약하러? 어느 마트죠
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 10대 초반까지만 탈 수 있다는 단점이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<commania> 우분투 그놈에 lightdm을 깔 수 있나요?
<commania> 그냥 sudo apt-get install lightdm 쳐서 깔려고보니
<commania> 의존성 패키지로 유니티 데스크탑 전체가 딸려오네요;;
<Seony> 빼먹은게 없는지 참 고민 많이 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러게요 큰짐 꾸릴때는 늘 불안합니다.
<autowiz> 두세가지 정도는 빠트리고 오기 십상이구요
<autowiz> 목록을 작성하신다음 하나하나 다시 비교해보셔야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> rsync 쓸때 대부분 압축해도 별 소용없는 경우가 많아서 rsync -az 안하고  rsync -a 하는게 습관이 됐는데
<autowiz> 당연한 거지만,  단순 텍스트 로그파일 하나 걸렸더니 차이가 많이 나네요 로그파일 한게가 2.3GB 덜덜덜
<autowiz> 속도차이 대략 17배
<ipeter> 신한은행에서 연락해봤는데,
<ipeter> x1 carbon 4th
<ipeter> 183만원이 결제되었네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 어제 환율로 계산된 금액으로 청구되었대네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<commania> 아아아
<commania> 그래도 부러워요
<commania> x220
<autowiz> 저는 안 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :) ㅎㅎㅎ
<commania> 돈 모이는대로 풀치디개조 해야겠네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 데탑이 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 지금 원격으로 집에 있는 맥에 접속했는데
<commania> 12인치로 FHD 쓸만하네요
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 12인치로 FHD쓸만하신가요?
<ferendevelop> 출근 합니다~ 조금 있다가 봬요~
<razGon_i7> fere
<razGon_i7> ferendevelop:
<razGon_i7> ferendevelop: 있다봐.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 라즈곤님 아시는분이신가요?
<ipeter> 디벨롭님하구요.
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<ipeter> HolyKnight: ㅇ.ㅇ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<Seony> http://kr.vonvon.me/quiz/r/1141/11121/v_145ydkssgwogir2g6?utm_campaign=share&utm_source=facebook&share_ts=o4snuz&utm_medium=organic&_vv_from=n-th9.kr.vonvon.me&method=share
<Seony> 저보고 천재라는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 리하이요
<razGon_i7> 저도 확실한 천재라는데요?
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 40레벨까지 가셨군요
<razGon_i7> 천재들의 챗방
<razGon_i7> 예
<Seony> 하긴 못가는게 더 이상한 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 예
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아...  오늘은 저 사춘기인가봐요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 배고파서 그랬나?  ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 예민하셨군요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 밥먹는데 말거는 마눌에게 뭐라함 ㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 하긴 점심 안먹고 집까지 30분정도 걸어왔으니 배가 엄청고팟겠죠
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아침도 과일한쪽
<Seony> 그 정도면 배고플만하네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 오전에 간식으로 찐빵 1개
<razGon_Nxs5X> 오렌지 5조각?
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅠ. ㅠ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 좀 오는데 하늘이 우중충해서 우울
<Seony> 이번 한국 방문은 선물을 안사갖고가려고 했는데, 결국 선물만 한가방이네요...
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅎㅎ 짐이 많으면 안되실텐데요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그나저나 아이패드 질문있는데 공장초기화는 타인이 할수 있나요?
<Seony> 나머지는 그래봐야 옷 밖에 없어서 일단 가방은 2개 다 싸놨네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 할 수 있습니다.  근데 같이 계셔야하거나 비번을 알려주시면 됩니다.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 부럽네여 그렇게 시간이 나는게
<razGon_Nxs5X> 비번을 알면되는 거군요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아이클라우드 비번도 필요하겠군요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 오늘 아이패드인수받는 날 ㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 헐... 갑자기 인터넷이 끊어졌네요...
<ferendevelop> razGon_Nxs5X: 아니면 먼저 iCloud 기기 목록에서 삭제 해달라 해도 됩니다.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그런갈 아시는 분들이 아님
<ferendevelop> 그럼 같이 하셔야 겠네요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아이패드를 내가 추천해줘서 사용했는데 불편하다고
<ferendevelop> 초기화 하고도 기기 목록은 무조건 삭제하셔야 해요, 안그러면 나중에 수리하거나 초기화 할 때 활성화 못 합니다
<Seony^MacPro> 설정에 들어가도 초기화가 있긴한데
<Seony^MacPro> 전화로 같이 메뉴 보시면서 설명하셔도 될 거 같아요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그래서 내가 눈물을 머금고. 인수를 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> Seony^MacPro: 두근두근하시겠어요, 비행기 타실 생각 하면ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 저는 2시간 거리인 서울만 가도 두근두근한데 말이죠ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 아무렇지 않아 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 걍 뱅기 안에서 11시간 버틸 생각하면 걱정부터 들지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 헐ㅋㅋ 그러신가요
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ferendevelop> 아 제가 어제 치킨만 안 먹었어도 퍼스트 클래스 하나 잡아드리는건데 말이죠
<Seony^MacPro> ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 근데 저번에 퍼스트 클래스 타보지는 않고 지나는 가봤는데 생각보다는 별 거 없더라고요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아, 하긴 그건 일본행 비행기여서 그랬을지도 모르겠네요
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅎㅎㅎ 않고 눕고의 차이지 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 퍼스트 클래스는 와인도 준다더라고요
<Seony^MacPro> 와인 그까이꺼 뭐 얼마나 좋은 와인 주겠어
<Seony^MacPro> 마트에서 파는거 암거나 주겠지 뭐
<ferendevelop> 아 정말요?
<ferendevelop> 전 그래도 좀 괜찮은거 줄꺼라 생각했는데
<Seony^MacPro> 괜찮은 와인의 기준으로 얼마 생각하는데?
<ferendevelop> 한 10만원값어치 와인은 안 줄까요?
<Seony^MacPro> 음... 퍼스트 클래스 타는 사람들이면 최소 그 정도 가격은 되야 와인 마신다고 하겠지? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아아.. 보는 높낮이가 있겠네요ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 퍼스트클래스의 진짜 장점은,
<Seony^MacPro> 좌석의 편안함이지...
<Seony^MacPro> 이코노미석이 얼마나 좁은지 안타보면 잘 몰라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 거기 앉아서 10시간 넘게 가면 몸이 엄청 힘들어
<ferendevelop> 전 두시간?도 엄청 힘들었어요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 처음엔 노래 들어야지 이 생각 하면서 비행기 탔는데 오픈라인이라서 음악도 못 듣고.. 멍 때리면서 갔었습니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 환승시간 포함, 25시간 타본 적도 있는데 이쯤되면 뱅기 탄다고 설레진 않아 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 유럽 가실 떄요?
<ferendevelop> 아, 저 기름 좀 받구 올께요ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> ㅇㅇ
<Seony^MacPro> 난 샤워하러..
<ferendevelop> 다녀왔습니다!
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 뱅기에서 볼 티비만 3시간 30분치를 준비했는데, 그래도 7시간 반이나 더 있어야하다니...
<razGon_Nxs5X> 나는 잠자다 왓음
<Seony^MacPro> 유튜브 영상이나 좀 다운받아서 넣어놔야겠군요...
<razGon_Nxs5X> 헉 잠을 자고 또자도 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 근데 문제는 아이패드가 그만큼 오래 안간다는게 문제...
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그렇죠
<Seony^MacPro> 더군다나 아이패드 충전은 2A짜리가 필요하니까 외장 배터리로도 충전이 안되고...
<Seony^MacPro> 아 뱅기에서 뭘 하고 버틸지 여러모로 고민되는군요
<ferendevelop> 그래도 전 나름 즐거운 고민이였는데 말이죠ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> Seony^MacPro: 아 그러면 출발은 내일 하시는건가요? 어떻게 되는거죠?
<Seony^MacPro> 내일 모레 아침
<razGon_Nxs5X> 외장배터리 충전되던데여. 미니는요
<Seony^MacPro> 그래요?  그 외장배터리가 2A 지원하는거 아니에요?
<razGon_Nxs5X> 모르겠습니다 근데 되더라구요.
<ferendevelop> razGon_Nxs5X: 샤오미에요?
<Seony^MacPro> 저도 비행기 안에서 테스트 해봐야겠네요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 엠지텍에서 나온 공유기 되는놈
<razGon_Nxs5X> 미니는 작은 카드형충전기로도 되더라구요
<Seony^MacPro> 그렇군요... 일단 좋은 정보 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ  뱅기에서 해볼께요
<ferendevelop> Seony^MacPro: 그래도 충전이 되긴 한데 느려서 그러신거죠?
<Seony^MacPro> 안해봤어 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 2A 제품 1A 충전기에 꼽아도 충전은 되요!
<ferendevelop> 대신 엄청 느리죠.. 가끔 충전 하면서 쓰는데도 배터리가 닳는 경우가 나옵니다..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 저는 미니1이라서 그런지몰라도 잘되더군요
<Seony^MacPro> 느리게 된다는 얘기는 보긴 했어
<ferendevelop> 그래도 없는것보단 났죠ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아니면 무겁지만 맥북을 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 맥북 아이패드 로테이션
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 항공사가 어디에요?
<razGon_Nxs5X> 지난번에 대만갈때 케이퍼시픽은 콘센트가 각좌석에 있어서요
<ferendevelop> 저번에 제가 탔던 비행기는 안에 영화도 같이 제공되던데 있으면 그것도 괜찮을듯합니다
<Seony^MacPro> 아시아나에요
<ferendevelop> 형 타는 비행기에 USB 포트 있네요 출력이 어느정도 일지는 몰라도 그거 쓰셔도 될 것 같아요
<ferendevelop> 거다가 앞에 영화 볼 수 있는 멀티미디어 기기?도 달려 있어서 그걸로 영화 보셔도 될 것 같네요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 저가항공사 아니면 포트있더군요
<Seony^MacPro> 볼만한거 있었음 좋겠다 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 저 한국올때는 앤트맨 봤었는데 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아마 한국어 선택하면 한국 영화 나올겁니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 개미사람?인가요?
<ferendevelop> 아하 마블 영화네요ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> :0
<Seony^MacPro> 앤트맨을 모르다니 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 유명한 영환가요..?
<matthewkim> 글쎄요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 전 방금 첨 알았네요ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 마블작품중에 젤 안유명한(?) 작품일지도 모르겠네요
<Seony^MacPro> 아무리 안유명하더라도, 중간에 잠깐 까메오로 쉴드 요원도 나오는데요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 아 맞아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 엑스트라로 쉴드 기지까지 들어갔으면, 이미 마블 유니버스의 설정 자체를 공유한다는 얘기!
<ferendevelop> 쉴드 요원은 또 누군가요...ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MacPro> 어벤져스 팀이 소속된 기관이 쉴드야
<matthewkim> 어벤져스 안보시나보다 ㅠ
<Seony^MacPro> 쉴드의 대장이 닉 퓨리 라는 흑인이고, 새뮤얼 잭슨이 연기하지
<ferendevelop> 아하 어벤져스랑 관련된거군요
<ferendevelop> 어벤져스도 안 봐서.. 모르겠어요ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 어벤져스랑 관련된 게 아니고,
<Seony^MacPro> 마블 유니버스 만화들의 공통적인 설정이 있어
<Seony^MacPro> 각 캐릭터별로 고유의 스토리가 있고,
<Seony^MacPro> 걔네들을 한방에 출연시키는게 어벤져스지
<ferendevelop> 아하, 마블 유니버스 만화에 나오는 캐릭터를 모은게 어벤져스 팀?인건고 어벤져스가 쉴드 기관 소속인거네요
<Seony^MacPro> 소속이라고하긴 좀 그렇지만, 암튼 범우주적인 사건이 터지면 소집하지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 토르는 인간이 아닌 신이기 때문에 어벤져스 소속이라고하긴 좀 그렇지만, 암튼 호출하면 알아서 기어오니깐
<ferendevelop> 이해할 것 같습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 토르가 그 무거운 망치 들고 다니는 애죠?
<Seony^MacPro> 맞아.  오딘 아들
<ferendevelop> 은근히 제가 문명? 왕따 입니다
<Seony^MacPro> 너무 너드스러운거 아냐? ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아뇨, 공부를 못 해서 너드스럽지는 않습니다ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 영화볼거 많으시네요 ㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 영화만 봐도 대부분 이해할텐데
<ferendevelop> 한 번 봐야겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 캡틴아메리카, 헐크, 아이언맨, 헐크 다 보고나서 어벤져스보면 돼.
<Seony^MacPro> 아 마지막에 헐크가 아니라 토르
<ferendevelop> 볼게 너무 많은데요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 거다 그 영화도 여러 편이 있지 않나요?
<Seony^MacPro> 호크아이랑 블랙 위도우는 영화로 안나왔으니...
<Seony^MacPro> 캡틴아메리카는 2편, 헐크는 1편, 아이언맨은 3편인가,
<Seony^MacPro> 토르는 2편
<Seony^MacPro> 토르는 반드시 봐야돼
<ferendevelop> 도합 8편이네요
<ferendevelop> 재밌나요?
<matthewkim> 영화로 시간 보내실거 같으면 스파이더맨도...
<Seony^MacPro> 어벤져스에서 범우주적인 사고를 터뜨리는게 토르 동생이거든
<ferendevelop> 가만보니 스파이더맨도 안 봤네요
<Seony^MacPro> 스파이더맨은 저작권 소유자가 달라서 그동안 어벤져스 안나왔는데, 얼마 전에 인수했따고 했나...
<matthewkim> 스파이더맨도 ...음 .. 종류별로 한 다섯편 정도 되는거 같던데
<Seony^MacPro> 어쩌면 앞으로 다음번 어벤져스에 스파이더맨 나올지도... ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 6월에 나오지 않나요?
<ferendevelop> 마블이 스파이더맨 저작권을 산건가요?
<matthewkim> 시빌워
<Seony^MacPro> 아 그게 스파이더맨이 같이 나오는 건가요?
<matthewkim> 네 검색해보니 4월말이네요 다됐네요 ㄷㄷ
<Seony^MacPro> 저작권을 산게 아니고, 내가 알기로 스파이더맨의 사용을 허가했다고 하는거 같은데..
<matthewkim> 서니님은 한국에서 보시겠는데요? 시빌워
<Seony^MacPro> 오 그렇군요!
<ferendevelop> 미국은 영화 한 편 보는데 얼마 해요?
<Seony^MacPro> 동네마다 다르겠지만, 우리 동네는 $10에서 $12
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그게 20세기 폭스사가 마블을 다 가지고 있는데.
<ferendevelop> 헐 엄청 비싸네요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 후. 인제 다 읽었네요.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 스파이더맨만 소니 픽처스거.
<Seony^MacPro> 네 맞아요
<ferendevelop> 아하 그렇게 된거군요
<Seony^MacPro> matthewkim, 근데 위키 보니까 어벤져스3 등장인물에 스파이더맨은 없네요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아 지송.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 마블 스튜디오네요.ㅎ
<matthewkim> 아 그게 아마 한장면인가 잠깐 나오는거 같아요
<matthewkim> 거의 앤트맨에 팰콘 나오듯
<razGon_Nxs5X> 다 그렇죠.
<Seony^MacPro> 아이언맨, 캡틴아메리카, 헐크, 토르, 로키, 타노스 나온다는군요
<Seony^MacPro> 하여간 로키 만악의 근원 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 대신 스파이더 맨이 가장 인기 많아서. 일본인 소니 픽처스에 넘어갓죠.
<matthewkim> 저도 스파이더맨 젤 좋아해요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그래서 스파이더맨이 유니버셜 스튜디오에 메인이 스파이더맨.
<Seony^MacPro> 저는 아이언맨이 젤 좋습니다.  공돌이의 완성판이잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 진짜 오사카가서 엄청 기다렷는데 200분.
<Seony^MacPro> 쟈비스 같은 인공지능 데리고 살 날을 기다리는데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 근데 200분 기다리고서 타는게 정말..ㅋ
<matthewkim> 서니님 엑스마키나 보셨어요?
<ferendevelop> 아이언맨도 마블껀가요?
<razGon_Nxs5X> 예
<Seony^MacPro> 아뇨 아직 못봤어요.  한국 갈 짐 싸기시작하니까 할일이 많더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그렇지.
<matthewkim> 아하 ㅋ 비행기안에서 보세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 오 그거 좋네요
<ferendevelop> 어벤져스에도 나왔다는거 보니깐 마블꺼네요ㅋㅋ 그것도 모르고 봤네요
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 캡틴아메리카가 들고댕기는 방패 알지?
<Seony^MacPro> 그게, 아이언맨의 주인공인 토니 스타크의 아버지가 만들어준 거야
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅇㅇ
<Seony^MacPro> 그러니까, 마블 만화들은 서로 다 엮이고 엮이지
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그거 영화에서 나오죠.
<Seony^MacPro> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 근데 진짜 웃긴건...
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그런 스토리가 여러사람이 만든 인물이라는 거죠.
<ferendevelop> 아 그런거에요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 마치 삼국지를 github를 한거란..ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 나중에 다 알게 되면 되게 재밌을 것 같아요
<matthewkim> 제 가방이 아이언맨 방패 가방입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 마블 유니버스가 그런 묘미가 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 그래서 아까 내가 알려준 목록만 다 보면 어벤져스를 훨씬 재밌게 볼 수 있어
<matthewkim> 아이언맨이래 캡틴아메리카
<ferendevelop> Seony^MacPro: 저 많은 영화를 다 보고 어벤져스 3편을 보면 되는건가요?
<Seony^MacPro> 그래야지 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 솔직히 아이언맨도 2차대전에 ..ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 앞으로 볼게 많네요
<Seony^MacPro> 저거 안보고 어벤져스3를 보면, 걍 의미없이 때리고 뿌수는 액션영화를 보는 정도 밖에 안돼
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그렇죠.
<ferendevelop> 명견만리, 아이로봇, 다양한 마블 영화과 어벤져스
<razGon_Nxs5X> 스토리와 스토리를 모아서.
<Seony^MacPro> 아이언맨 1,2,3, 토르 1,2, 캡틴아메리카 1,2, 헐크 이렇게만 봐
<razGon_Nxs5X> 여러 이야기의 조각을 모아서
<ferendevelop> 매주 금요일이 기대되겠네요ㅋㅋ 프리셀 안 해도 되고
<Seony^MacPro> 앤트맨은 일단 건너뛰어도 돼
<razGon_Nxs5X> 나중에 엑스맨 시리즈랑 연계되지 않아요?
<Seony^MacPro> 그렇다고는 하는데 아직은 모르겠어요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 데드폴 같은 건 엑스맨 시리즈랑 연결되는데.ㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 원래 쉴드가 돌연변이 겁나 싫어한다던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 사실 토르는 시리즈가 총 3편이고 캡틴아메리카도 총 3편인데, 일단 2편까지만 봐도 돼
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그런가요?
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 헐크는 시리즈 없이 딱 한 편이지만, 헐크 자체가 어벤져스에서 상당히 비중이 크기 때문에 헐크도 봐야돼
<Seony^MacPro> 헐크가 비중이 어마어마해
<ferendevelop> 꼭 봐야 하는거네요
<Seony^MacPro> 다시 정리해서, 꼭 봐야하는 것만 적자면,
<Seony^MacPro> 아이언맨 1,2, 헐크, 토르 1,2, 캡틴아메리카 1,2
<razGon_Nxs5X> 헐크가 중요한 역할을 하죠.
<Seony^MacPro> 그리고나서 어벤져스 1,2,3
<ferendevelop> 3편은 전반적으로 덜 중요한가 보네요?
<razGon_Nxs5X> 실제로 시계열적으로 다시 해야 되지 않아요?
<Seony^MacPro> 일단, 등장인물들의 배경 이야기만 알아도 되니까
<Seony^MacPro> 아 그렇겠네요
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 전체 목록은 여기 https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%A7%88%EB%B8%94%20%EC%8B%9C%EB%84%A4%EB%A7%88%ED%8B%B1%20%EC%9C%A0%EB%8B%88%EB%B2%84%EC%8A%A4
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 역시.ㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 나무위키.
<ferendevelop> http://imgur.com/1zI1PyT
<ferendevelop> 역시 절 실망 시키지 않는 네트워크 구성입니다..
<ferendevelop> 와 영화 엄청 많네요
<ferendevelop> 근데 전 헐크가 엄청 옛날 영화라고 생각 했는데 2008년도 영화네요;
<razGon_Nxs5X> 티비가 영화 물로 나온거지.
<Seony^MacPro> 헐크가 어떻게 해서 헐크가 됐는지 보여주는 영화야
<Seony^MacPro> 거기에 리브 타일러 나오는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 브루스 배너 여친역으로 리브 타일러
<ferendevelop> 리브 타일러가 누군지 몰라서 검색 하고 왔습니다
<ferendevelop> 오늘따라 채널에서 왕따가 된 기분입니다
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 겁나 예쁜 엘프 전문 여배우 있어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 반지의 제왕에서 엘프로 나오지
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아니... 이바닥에서 마블과 스타워즈는 기본시청물인데.
<Seony^MacPro> ㅋㅋ 그러게요
<pchero_work> 세월호 청문회 하네요..
<ferendevelop> 스타워즈도 얼마 전에 첨 봤습니다ㅋㅋ 하도 시끌시끌해서 궁금해서요
<Seony^MacPro> 컴덕일수록 마블덕에 가까워지는건데...
<Seony^MacPro> 스타워즈 몇편?
<ferendevelop> 물론 영화 보고 이해 안되는게 많아서 열심히 검색, 검색, 검색..
<ferendevelop> 제일 최근에 나온거요!
<Seony^MacPro> 헐
<Seony^MacPro> 그거부터 보면 당연히 이해가 안가지
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그거 에피소드 7인데..ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 그거부터 보면, 스타워즈는 걍 유치한 어린이 영화 수준 밖에 안돼
<razGon_Nxs5X> 7권부터 봤네.ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아..
<razGon_Nxs5X> 진짜 이게 에피소드 1-6보면 대서사시.
<Seony^MacPro> 미국에서 완벽하게 자리잡은 하나의 문화로 추앙받는 영화를 7편부터 보다니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 반지의 제왕보다 더 재미있는.
<ferendevelop> 광선검이랑 암유얼파덜 이것만 아는 상태로 봤습니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 반지의 제왕이랑 해리포터도 안 봤어요
<ferendevelop> 아.. 심각합니다
<Seony^MacPro> 여명의 눈동자를 마지막회만 보고, "빨치산 영화구나" 하는 거랑 같은 거잖아
<razGon_Nxs5X> 서양 문화를 이해하려면 3가지를 이해해야해.
<matthewkim> 헐
<razGon_Nxs5X> 1. 헬레니즘.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 2. 크리스찬.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 3.스타워즈
<Seony^MacPro> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 특히 미국에서는 이것을 기반으로 한 많은 문장들이 나와.
<Seony^MacPro> 근데 그거, 어떤 사람은 스타워즈 대신 스타트렉 꼽는 사람들도 있어요
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아..
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그러겟네요.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그건 미국한정.ㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 심슨도 있죠.
<Seony^MacPro> 사실 서양문화는,
<Seony^MacPro> 크리스챠니즘, 반지의 제왕, 스타워즈
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 톨킨 빼면 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 미국은 보니깐 유행어가 숙어가 되버리는 게 있음.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 요즘은 왕좌의 게임도..ㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 예를 들면 SMTM
<razGon_Nxs5X> 쇼미더머니!
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 마스터 요다가 걍 우스꽝 스러운 꼬꼬마 그렘린으로밖에 안보이겠구나
<Seony^MacPro> 마스터 요다가 얼마나 위대한 제다이인데...
<ferendevelop> 아, 그건 위대한 인물이란건 압니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 헐... 다스베이더 이전에 포스치가 가장 높은 제다이.
<Seony^MacPro> 미디클로리언 수치로 최고점을 찍었죠
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아...
<ferendevelop> 원래 몇 주전만 해도 형이 말씀한것처럼 우스꽝스러운 꼬꼬마로 생각했는데 부모님이 절대 아니라고 하셔서요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 맞아요. 미디클로디언.ㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 그 다음으로 미디클로리언 수치가 아나킨
<razGon_Nxs5X> 아. 그렇군요.ㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 아나킨이랑 파드메랑 결혼 약속하는 장면이 아름답죠..
<Seony^MacPro> 아 이거 문화 테러리스트 때문에 잠을 못자네 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 이쯤되면 거진 문화 테러리스트인데
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그게 세대가 달라서 그래요.ㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 세상에 에피소드 7만 보고 스타워즈를 봤다고 하다니 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 보긴 본거죠.. 흠흠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 솔직히 나는 스파이더맨 시리즈가 정말 감명.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 인간적인 면의 스파이더맨.
<Seony^MacPro> 에피소드 7에서 레아 공주 등장할 때 감격스럽던데...
<razGon_Nxs5X> 저는 아직 못봤어요.ㅠ
<Seony^MacPro> 토렌트 떴습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 그런가요?! ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nxs5X> 역시 흥행이 개판되니.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 배트맨시리즈는 히스레저 나오는 배트맨 시리즈가 잼있었음.
<razGon_Nxs5X> 정말 광기어린 조커.
<ferendevelop> 더 이상 말하면 Seony님 아예 잠 못들 것 같아서 조용히 있어야겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Nxs5X> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 시간 많으면 마블 영화는 꼭 봐
<Seony^MacPro> 스타워즈는, 4-5-6-1-2-3-7로 봐도 되고, 1-2-3-4-5-6-7로 봐도 되고...
<ferendevelop> 그래야겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 일단 스타워즈 4,5,6은 옛날 영화라 좀 구리거든
<Seony^MacPro> 그거 떄문에 상대적으로 재미없게 느껴질 수도 있어
<Seony^MacPro> 근데 원래 상영한 순서가 4-5-6-1-2-3-7이니까 상영한 순서대로 봐도 괜찮을 거야
<razGon_APU> 그러는게 좋을듯해요
<razGon_APU> 스타워즈 에피4는 76년.ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 한 세달 정도 심야 근무 할 떄 영화만 봐도 시간 다 보내겠네요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_APU> 여기서 나오는 단어는 거의 유행어가 되.
<Seony^MacPro> 포스가 함께하길 같은 유행어..
<razGon_APU> 캬!
<razGon_APU> 멋진.. 말이죠.
<Seony^MacPro> May the force be with you,  May the sudo be with you ㅎㅎ
<razGon_APU> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_APU> 그것보다 더 무서운 유행어
<razGon_APU> 아임 유어 파더!
<Seony^MacPro> 컴쟁이로서 저 말을 이해하려면 스타워즈를 봐야지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎ 네 그것도 있죠
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 참고로 이번에 나온 스타워즈는 3부작 중 시작편이야
<razGon_APU> 근데 진짜 그게 엄청난 복선이자 모든 스토리를 잇는 명대사.
<Seony^MacPro> 그러니까, 7-8-9가 나온다는 거지
<razGon_APU> 새로운 에피소드
<ferendevelop> 헐
<Seony^MacPro> 앞으로 나올 8,9 이해하려면 시간날 때 미리 봐
<ferendevelop> 꼭 그래야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 7편만 봐도 꽤 재밌었다는 생각이 들었는데 스토리 알면 배가 되겠네요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_APU> 헐..
<razGon_APU> 7편이 가장 재미 없는데..ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 헐?
<Seony^MacPro> 사실 7편은, 그동안 등장했던 인물들 아주 일부만 등장하지 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_APU> 내친구의 말이 반지의 재왕 2번째에피소드의  1편 보는듯한..
<Seony^MacPro> 찬란했던 제다이 역사의 수많은 제다이들이 안나오거든..
<razGon_APU> 그렇죠.
<razGon_APU> 1,2,3이 정말 멋진.
<Seony^MacPro> 네 저도 1,2,3 재밌었어요
<Seony^MacPro> 4,5,6은 너무 옛날 영화라서 좀 그랬고..
<ferendevelop> 오오 기대됩니다
<razGon_APU> 4,5,6도 나름 멋진 장면이.
<Seony^MacPro> ferendevelop, 옛날 영화라서 반감되는 재미를 위해서, 암튼 4,5,6을 먼저 보고, 1,2,3,7을 봐
<ferendevelop> 그래야겠습니다
<ferendevelop> 금요일만 볼게 아니고 당장 지금부터라도 봐야 할 것 같은 기분..
<razGon_APU> 4는 오비완캐노비의 최후와 위성에 감으로 미사일 넣는..
<razGon_APU> 5는 아임유어파더.
<Seony^MacPro> 4,5,6에서 제일 실망했던 부분이, 마스터 요다를 인형극처럼 보여줬던거... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_APU> 그럴수 밖에 없는게 기술적인 문제로.
<Seony^MacPro> 그때 당시 기술력으로는 어쩔 수 없었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 뭔 뽀뽀뽀 마냥 인형 하나가 뒤뚱뒤뚱하는게 어찌나 실망스러웠던지 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_APU> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 페이스북 앱 지우니깐 배터리가 진짜 오래 가네요
<razGon_APU> 느낌이 옛날 8비트 MSX 2에 나온 오리지널 메탈기어를 하는 느낌.ㅋ
<razGon_APU> 페북의 알림을 꺼.
<razGon_APU> 그러면 오래간다.
<razGon_APU> 페이스북이 너무 자원을 먹긴하지.
<ferendevelop> 그냥 아예 날렸어요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_APU> 잘햇어.
<ferendevelop> 애초에 페북은 눈팅만 해서..
<razGon_APU> 웹으로 보면 되지.ㅋ
<razGon_APU> 나도 페북앱 없앨라구.
<razGon_APU> 다음 넥서스에선
<Seony^MacPro> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<ferendevelop> 메신저는 좀 아쉽지만, 전 애초에 전화를 선호하는 스타일이라 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> Seony^MacPro: 내일 봬요~
<Seony^MacPro> 내일 뵈요
<razGon_APU> 주무세요
<razGon_APU> ㅎ헉..
<razGon_APU> 나는 카톡.ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 전 폰으로 뭔갈 치는게 싫더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_APU> 나도 폰으로 잘안해.
<razGon_APU> 급할때만 하지.ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 거다가 서로 목소리 들으면서 의사소통 하는게 좋아서 전 무조건 전화입니다
<razGon_APU> 나는 진료보면서 하니. 컴으로 카톡 받아서 대화 나누는게 좋아.
<razGon_APU> 링크도 되고 해서
<ferendevelop> 그러고 보니 저랑 형이랑 통화한적은 딱 한번이네요
<ferendevelop> 제가 숨 못 쉬겠다고 하던 때요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_APU> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 그 땐 진짜 정신 없었습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 처음에는 왜 이러지 하면서 몇 시간 보냈다가 밥 먹으러 나가다가 갑자기 온몸에 힘이 빠지는 기분? 막 들면서
<ferendevelop> 시야가 좁아진다해야하나? 서서히 눈 감는 것처럼 보이길래 바로 선생님 저 외출 좀 해주세요..라 했죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_APU> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim님 문화 충격에 할 말을 잃으신게 분명합니다 후후
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋ 아닙니다 영화보느라 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 뭐 보고 계신가요?
<matthewkim> 데드풀이요 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 오오, 재밌겠네요
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋ 재밋네요
<ferendevelop> 저도 담에 봐야겟어요
<ferendevelop> 저도 담에 봐야겠어요
<head_irccloud> 에휴
<head_irccloud> 와이프가 아파요 ㅠㅜ
<LinDol> 헛,
<LinDol> 병원에는 가보셨어요?
<head_irccloud> 장염 같은데 하루종일 기운이 없데요
<LinDol> 장염이면 빨리 병원에 가셔야할텐데..
<head_irccloud> 아침에 설사하고 암것도 안먹었다 해서
<head_irccloud> 죽 사들고 퇴근 하면서 가고 있는데
<head_irccloud> 응급실가면
<head_irccloud> 수액 놔주나여..?
<head_irccloud> 근처 큰 병원 델고 가야겟어요 ㅠㅜ
<head_irccloud> 수액 응급실가서 맞으면 얼마정도 나오나여?
<head_irccloud> 실비 보험 되있어서 돈 나오긴 할템데
<ferendevelop> 근데 그게 매우 급한게 아니면 추가로 돈을 청구한다고 들었어요
<ferendevelop> 올해부터 그렇게 바뀌는걸로 기억합니다
<head_irccloud> 어차피 실비 보험 들었으면
<head_irccloud>  돈 다 나오지 않을라나 ㅠㅜ
<LinDol> 저도 몇번 거렸었는데..
<LinDol> 참지말고 병원 바로 가는게 제일 낫더라고요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_sTream11> 병원으로 일단 가시는게 참는 것보다는 낫습니다.
<razGon_sTream11> 대학병원보다는 일반 병원으로 가시는 것을 권고합니다.
<razGon_sTream11> 물론 통증이 아주 심한 경우면 모르나. 맹장수술을 하셧ㄷ다면 일반병원 더 추천
<autowiz> 삐릿삐릿
<autowiz> 쿠오오오~ 소니님이시다~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 오타가 ㅎㅎ . 누가보면 소니 오너이신줄 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 원격접속 설정? 은 마치셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무슨 원격접속이요?
<autowiz> 관리하시는 서버들 접속 하셔야 할거 같다고 하셔서요
<Seony> 아... 저희는 vpn이 있어서 그냥 그거 쓰면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 아 vpn 이 있군요
<Seony> 몇몇 일부 서버는 가상 kvm 콘솔이 작동을 제대로 안해서 좀 문제가 될 소지가 있긴한데, 그 정도쯤 되면 뭐 저보단 다른 직원들이 리붓 해줄 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 현장에서만 할 수 있는 일이라도 간단한거 정도는 맏길 수 있는 상황이면 별로 문제가 안되겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 세차하고 커버 씌워놔야하는데 아침부터 비가 오네요...
<Seony> 오후에는 그쳐야하는데...
<stypr> test
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> BC, AD를 Before Christ, Anno Domini가 아닌, Before Computer, After Deepmind라고 말하는 사람도 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아.. 봄날이 이렇게 힘이 빠지네요
<Seony> 무슨 일 있으신가봐요
<razGon_i7> 그냥 봄철 갱년기에요..
<razGon_i7> 일하기 싫고. 그냥 어디가서 누워서 자고 싶은.
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 그렇다고 평일날 휴가 내시기도 힘들고... 심리적으로 더 힘드시겠군요...
<razGon_i7> 그냥 일안하는거죠.
<razGon_i7> 쉬면 마눌님이 파고 듭니다.
<Seony> 저랑 똑같으시군요.  저도 쉬면 와이프가 괴롭힙니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이럴때는 아직 결혼안한 제가 부러우실려나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹은 그래도또 그건 아니실려나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 부럽기도 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 대부분 결혼한지 몇낸된 부부분들은 배우자가 몇일정도 출장가는걸 반기는거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 그런 차원에서 없는출장도 만들어내 주는 회사로 가는게 좋은거 같다는 생각도 듧니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> A 사와 B 사가 제휴를 맻고 이력 트레이딩을 한시적으로 하는거지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이력 -> 인력
<autowiz> 그렇게 함으로서 기본적으로 4명이 행복해 질 수 있다면
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 이건 사회적으로 할만한 사업아닌가 싶습니다. ㅋㅋ  부부사이가 더 애틋해 진다거나 이런저런 기술 공유도 되면 더 좋을거구요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님은 평소에 어떤 선물이 받고 싶으세요?
<autowiz> (죄송하지만 제가 사드리겠다는건 아니고 ㅎㅎ 그냥 상상만 ㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 회사간 기밀이 유출될 수 있기 때문에 아마 불가능할 거에요
<lexlove> 음.... 평소에 생각해보질 않아서 딱히 떠오르지 않네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하긴 기밀유출은 안되겠네요.
<lexlove> 귀걸이? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오호 귀걸이가 받고 싶으시군요 으음
<lexlove> 요새 귀걸이에 꽂혔거든요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 귀는 몇개나 뚫으실 예정이신지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 하나밖에 안뚫긴 했습니다만
<lexlove> 양쪽에 하나씩 뚫려있죠.
<lexlove> 더이상은 무리에요.^^;
<autowiz> 여자분들 다수가 아주 귀에 많이도 하셨더라구요
<lexlove> 어제 송혜교 귀걸이라고 하길래 충동구매했어요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 송렉스 님 되시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 음.... 그럴까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 아무도 안계신 관계로 청소 좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz> 최근에 풀하우스라는 드라마 보고 요즘 태양의 후예 보고 있다보니 송헤교 질린다는 ㅋㅋ  넵 수고하십시요~
<lexlove> 제가 막 청소하고 그러면 불편해하셔요~ 직원들이 참 좋으신 분들입니다.^^;
<lexlove> 가능하면 안계실때....ㅎㅎ(우렁이각시도 아니고..)
<autowiz> 아 ㅎㅎ 우렁각시 하니까 생각나네요 . 회사 초기에 파견지 숙소에서 직원들 몇명이 같이 살때
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<autowiz> 낮에 시간이 좀 있어서 집에서 반찬하고 청소하고 해놨더니
<autowiz> 저녁에 한 직원이 우리집에 우렁각시가 있다고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 매일매일 밥해주고 그러면 좋겠다고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그 놈도 작년에 결혼을 했고 아~
<autowiz> 저는 컴퓨터랑 결혼할 운명인가 봅니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-30
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<lexlove> 무소음 마우스가 있군요. 하나 사고 싶어요. http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A959068888&keyword=%c1%b6%bf%eb%c7%d1%20%b8%b6%bf%ec%bd%ba&scoredtype=2
<lexlove> 저희 회사는 무지 조용해서 가끔 마우스나 키보드 소리가 크게 들리곤 합니다.
<ferendevelop> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/news_view.asp?article_id=20160330045525
<ferendevelop> Windows가 배시 쉘을 지원할 예정이랍니다???
<ferendevelop> lexlove: 근데 얼마나 조용하면 마우스 소리가 크게 들릴 정도인가요..?
<lexlove> ferendevelop, 다들 말을 안해요.
<Seony> 세차하고 왔습니다
<Seony> 한 달 동안 그냥 세워놔도 배터리 방전 안되겠죠?
<lexlove> 할 일이 있을 때는 괜찮은데 할일없이 인터넷 보고 있을때 상당히 신경쓰여요.
<lexlove> Seony, 내일 출발해요?
<Seony> 네
<lexlove> 오~
<Seony> 딴건 준비 다 했는데 차 배터리가 걱정이네요
<lexlove> 새차잖아요. 괜찮을거 같아요.^^
<lexlove> 블랙박스 이런거만 꺼두신다면 괜찮을듯~
<Seony> 블랙박스는 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이는 블랙박스 안하거든요
<ferendevelop> Seony: 아니면.. 그냥 차 보넷트(?) 열어서 배터리 분리해도 안되나요? 배터리에 문제 갈려나요?
<ferendevelop> lexlove: 뭔가 재미 없을 분위기에요
<Seony> 접지단자 빼도 되긴하는데, 그게 기름칠 되어있는 너트를 풀어야하거든
<lexlove> 제가 예전에 타던 그당시 17~18세의 오래된 무쏘차량 겨울에 세워뒀거든요. 근데 방전은 안되고 세루모터(?) 그게 안좋아서 시동이 잘 안걸리더라구요.
<Seony> 게다가 배터리 분리시키면, 차 메모리에 저장되어있떤거 다 날아가
<Seony> 헐 17~18살이면 사람으로치면 100살은 먹은 차네요
<ferendevelop> 아하.. 맞네요
<lexlove> 작년에 폐차했지요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사망했꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 무쏘 몰다가 승용차로 바꿨더니 제가 엑셀, 브레이크를 굉장히 세게 누르더군요. 한동안 덜컹덜컹 거리며 타고 다녔어요.
<lexlove> 지금은 익숙해졌지요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘차는 배터리 빼면 차에 장착된 씨퓨에 영향이 간다고 하는거 같아요
<lexlove> Seony님 차 새차라서 걱정안하셔도 될거 같습니다.^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<Seony> 커버만 씌워놔야겠네요
<ferendevelop> 드디어 오시는군요ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 가능하면 뵙고 싶어요. 이번에 못보면 다시 10년 기다려야할 거 같아서요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 한국 가는데 돈을 너무 많이 써서 하...
<Seony> lexlove, 네 저두요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님이 하와이 여행가시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그생각을 하고 있던 중입니다.^^
<autowiz> (저거 마우스 무소음이아니라 저소음 아닐까요?)
<lexlove> 해외여행이 쉽지가 않네요. 처음에 여권 만들때 자주 다니려고 10년짜리로 만들었는데 그뒤로 못가고 내년이면 10년 되버리네요.  >.<
<lexlove> autowiz, 저소음이어도 사고 싶어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 10년짜리 만들었었는데
<autowiz> 작년에 처음 도장 찍었어요
<autowiz> 내년에 만료 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 만료되기전에 한번 나가는게 미션입니다.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> lexlove, 근데 그거 전자여권 아니죠?
<lexlove> 전자여권일거에요. 수첩안쪽에 칩 들어있는걸로 아는데...
<Seony> 전자여권이면 두번째 페이지엔가 적혀있어요
<Seony> 칩 내장되어있으니 구멍 뚫거나 접지 말라구요
<lexlove> 음.. 집에가서 살펴봐야겠네요.
<ferendevelop> 벚꽃이 활짝 폈네요 꽃가루가 날리기 시작합니다ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 출퇴근 도로가 벚나무가 많아서 매일매일 피어나는 정도를 확인하고 있답니다.
<lexlove> 우리동네는 반정도 피었어요. 이번주가 피크입니다.^^
<lexlove> 아침 저녁으로 힐링이 되네요.^^
<autowiz> 저희 고향마을에도 벗꽃이 많이 피는데 아~ 한번 가고 싶네요
<lexlove> autowiz, 고향이 어디세요?
<ferendevelop> 벚꽃 나무 없애고 싶어요퓨
<lexlove> 왜요? 예쁜데~~~~
<autowiz> 렉스님 마음안을 고향으로 하고싶....   경북 경주 입니다.
<Seony> 갱상도군요 ㅋ
<autowiz> (feren : 청소하기 힘들어서 그러는거지? )
<ferendevelop> 아뇨ㅠㅠ 꽃가루 알레르기 있어서 지금 눈, 코 이상해요ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> autowiz, 문화유적지 경주요? 와~ 좋은 곳에서 태어나셨군요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ferendevelop, 알레르기가 있다면 충분히 이해합니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 네 그래서 저도 국보급 몸매와 맨탈을 가지고 있었드랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어릴때는 그랬던거 같습니다. 저만의 생각이었을지도 모르겠습니다만 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 요즘 꽃나무들을 보고 다니면서 드는 생각인데 카메라가 사람의 눈을 못따라오는 거 같습니다.
<Seony> 왜냐면 사람한테는 카메라가 따라올 수 없는 뇌의 강력한 보정 기능이 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그런데 뇌전문가들은 사람은 눈으로 보여지는 것을 보정한다고...
<lexlove> 네 그거에요.
<Seony> "나는 내가 보고싶은 것만 본다"라는 기능인데 이걸 따라올 기능이 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그렇다면 사진이 진짜 일수도 있겠다라는 생각이 들더군요.
<lexlove> 그럼 제가 보는 제 모습은 실제로 더 못생겼을수도 있다는 결론이 나옵니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아닙니다 .절대 그럴 수 없습니다.
<autowiz> 렉스님이 송헤교 보다 더 이쁘십니다.
<autowiz> 밥먹고 오겠습니다.
<lexlove> 저도 점심 먹으러 갑니다.^^
<Seony> 맛있게 드세요
<ferendevelop> 맛점 하세요~
<ferendevelop> Seony: 밤에 안녕히 주무셨나요? 혹시 문화 테러리스트의 충격으로 잠을 뒤척이진 않으셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 난 누우면 바로 자는 편이라 그러진 않았어
<ferendevelop> 오우 부럽습니다
<ferendevelop> 전 항상 잠을 뒤척이는 편이라ㅠㅠ 잠을 깊게 못 잡니다
<Seony> 군대 가면 고쳐질 거야
<Seony> 뒤척이고싶어도 눕자마자 바로 자게되는 곳이지 ㅋㅋ
<commania> 아ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 역시 군대인가요ㅋㅋ
<commania> 친구들 하나둘씩 군대가기 시작하니까
<autowiz> 군대가지 않고도 체험 해볼 수 있는 곳이 있는데
<commania> 실감이나네요
<commania> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 우리 사무실로 오면됨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> ??????
<autowiz> 눞자마자 자게 해 줄 수 있음
<commania> 휴게실에 편한 침대가 있다거나...
<commania> 월화수목금금금 야근이라던가...
<autowiz> 네 금금금 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 맞추신분께는 일주일 1+1 무료 체험 행사를 진행하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 이주동안 저랑 같이 지내실 수 있게 되셨습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 라꾸라꾸 그거 있나요ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ??
<ferendevelop> 출근합니다 후ㅜ후
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<ferendevelop> head_irccloud: 어서오세요
<head_irccloud> 안녀아세요!!
<ferendevelop> 격렬하게 절 반겨 주시는군요ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ 네 아 이제 야근 준비 시작이네유
<head_irccloud> 일상이 되어버렷어ㅛ
<head_irccloud> 이젠 뭐 아무렇지도 않음 ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ 저랑 같이 하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ 그래요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 에혀 ㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 살도 디룩디룩 찌고
<head_irccloud> 운동할 시간이
<head_irccloud> 없으니 ㅜㅠ
<head_irccloud> 먹는걸 줄여야하는데
<ferendevelop> 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 그게 잘 안되네유 ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 저는 결심했습니다
<head_irccloud> 앉아서 일하는 섥케직 ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 살을 안 빼도 됩니다, 아빠가 군대 가면 살 빠진다 하셔서
<head_irccloud> 뭘 결심하셧는데요 ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 지금 열심히 찌우고, 군대 가서 뺄렵니다
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ 아닙니다
<head_irccloud> 군대가도 이등병때만 빠지지
<head_irccloud> 병장되면 다시 찝니다
<ferendevelop> 헐
<ferendevelop> 다시 운동해야겠네요
<head_irccloud> 관리해야해요 ㅎㅎ 군데에서 남는시간에 운동하세요 ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 살짝 단순하게 사는것 같습니다 저ㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 몸 만들기 최적의 시간이죠 ㅎ
<head_irccloud> 군대에서 탄탄한 복근까지 있엇는데 휴 ㅜㅜ
<head_irccloud> 이젠 뭐 저팔계 다됬어유
<ferendevelop> 저는 그런걸 제 몸에서 구경해본적이 없습니다ㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 군대가서 퍼지지 않으려면 체력 길러듄
<head_irccloud> 두는게 좋습니다 ㅌㅋ
<ferendevelop> 저번에 Seony님이 말씀하신대로 기초대사량을 늘리고 열심히 먹어야 겠습니다
<ferendevelop> 기초대사량을 늘리고, 매일 체중 유지 목적의 운동을 하면 살이 잘 안 찐다하셔서요ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 그래도 찝니다
<head_irccloud> 마니먹으면 찝니다 다 물거품이에요
<head_irccloud> 먹는걸 줄여야해요 ㅜㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠㅠ 안됩니다
<lex_home> 조용하군요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 조용조용
<ferendevelop> 속닥속닥
<autowiz> 뚝딱뚝딱
<ferendevelop> 쿵쾅쿵쾅
<ferendevelop> autowiz님~
<autowiz> 네네
<ferendevelop> 만약 셀프 주유소 가서 결제 할려고 막 조작 하고 있는데 터치가 안 먹어요
<ferendevelop> 그런데 갑자기 "50,000원 승인되었습니다. 노란색 주유기를 들고 주유해주세요"라는 멘트가 나오면 어떻게 하실래요?
<ferendevelop> 카드 같은 결제 수단으로 결제도 안 했는데 승인 되었다고 하면요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 흐음 그럴 수도 있는건가요?
<autowiz> 그냥 넣고 튈지도 ... CCTV 에 찍히기는 하겠지만서두
<autowiz> 나는 결제가 된줄 알았다고 잡아 때는 사람도 있을 수 있겠네요
<ferendevelop> 오늘 오전에 그런 경우가 있었습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 착하게 와서 알려주던가요?
<ferendevelop> 아니요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 그냥 넣고 도망가서 카메라 봤는데 엄청 재밌어요
<autowiz> 승인됐다고 나온줄은 어떻게 알았나요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그 사람이 어떻게 알았냐구요?
<autowiz> 아니요 feren 님이
<ferendevelop> 아하, 전 형한테 그런 사고 있었다고 전달 받았는데
<ferendevelop> 오른쪽 주유기에 승인 해주는걸 실수로 왼쪽 주유기에 승인 해줬다더라고요
<autowiz> 직접 옆에서 듣지 않았으면 , 구체적으로 어떻게 진행됐는지 찾기가 힘들거같아서요
<autowiz> 화면켭쳐가 로그로 남는것도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 카운터에서 해당 주유기 자리에 승인 처리해주면 그 자리에 승인 했다고 멘트로 나가요~
<autowiz> 아 사무실에서 승인을 해준거군요 음음.
<autowiz> 오전근무하시는분은 뭐가 잘못됐지 하다가 한번더 승인을 해줬을거구요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네네 맞아요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 그래서 예비군 마치고 오면서 결제한다면서 아직까지도 안 왔네요]
<bebopf> 안녕하세요
<bebopf> 전 이곳이 처음입니다. 잘 부탁드립니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bebopf> 감사합니다. ^^
<bebopf> 여긴 어떤 곳인가요? 친목을 도모하나요? 실은 궁금한게 있어서 온거라.
<bebopf> 제가 아무래도 번지수를 잘못 찾아온거 같네요. 실례했습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 출국수속 마치고 뱅기 기다리는 중입니다
<autowiz> 뱅기 잘 타고 오시어요~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 출근길에 벚꽃이 많이 폈어요~ 내일모레 만개한거 같아요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-31
<matthewkim> 좋은아침입니다
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 장동민이 뜨거운 밥그릇 잡는 거 꿀팁이라며 자기 엄마를 불러 밥그릇을 들게 한 것에 대한 인터넷 반응 중 "여자들은 손이 차서 뜨거운 것도 잘 든다" 운운하는 사람들 있더라. 언제는 여자가 손끝이 남자보다 뜨거워서 초밥은 못 만든다면서. 하나만 해라.
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 써니님 한국으로 오시는 날인가요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> lex님!!!!!
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~~
<ipeter> 매튜님!!!!
<lexlove> 오늘 오시는 날이라고 하셨어요.^^
<ipeter> 오호...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 드디어 왕의 귀환인가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 이번 식목일이 공휴일인가요?
<ipeter> 어느덧 사무실에 달력이 없어지고
<ipeter> 다 구글캘린더나 개인 스마트폰 캘린더를 사용하다보니
<lexlove> 아뇨. 저희 달력엔 까만 숫자입니다.
<ipeter> 사무실내에 달력이 없어졌네요.
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> 까만숫자.
<ipeter> 공포군요.
<lexlove> 네.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 아.. 속이 울렁(?)거리는게 배고픈가 봅니다.ㅠㅠ 아직 한시간이나 남았네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ?!
<dkj0208> 방금 평상시 들어본적이 없는 소리가 비행기 소리가 많이 나네요..
<dkj0208> 북한 때문 일듯합니다.
<dkj0208> 뉴스를 찾아보더니 아무일 없네요.. 음..
<JasonJang> dkj0208: 저는 일산입니다만, 위치가 어디세요?
<ipeter> 제이슨님 실례지만 일산 어디서 근무하세요?
<ipeter> 집이 일산쪽이라서요.
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝요.
<razGon_i7> 후.. 힘드네요.
<ferendevelop> 어서오세요!
<dkj0208> 제이슨님 여기 대구 동대구입니다.
<JasonJang> 예에~, 제가 늦게 봤습니다. 대구 벵장도 무척 크죠.
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=news&page=1&wr_id=2146552
<JasonJang> 벵기 소리를 기억하고 구분하다니...놀랍습니다.
<ipeter> 네. 저 소리 들었는데 놀랍습니다.
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 저거 언제부터 가능한건가요?
<matthewkim> 비행기소리로 구분.. 혹시 방공대 출신인가요
<ferendevelop> ipeter: 올 여름에 정식 업데이트 릴리즈 한다고 했으니, Insider Preview는 조만간 만날 수 있을듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜 합니다.
<ipeter> 저 x1 carbon 윈 프로 10이예요.
<ipeter> 감동이네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> Pro 유저만 사용 가능했나요?
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ferendevelop> ipeter: 참! 카본 후기 들려주세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 프로 유저만 사용 가능한지는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> ferendevelop: 4월 8일 이후에 후기 올릴께요.
<ferendevelop> 넵 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<dkj0208> ㄷㄷㄷ 오늘 전투기가 추락했다고 뉴스 나왔네요
<ferendevelop> 오우 인사사고는 없어야 할텐데 말이죠
<autowiz> 전투기가요?
<autowiz> 전투기는 콰콰콰쾅 소리가 나구요
<autowiz> 항공기는 그냥 조금 시끄러운 소리
<matthewkim> 우왕 x1 carbon 멋있네요 ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 비즈니스 울트라북에서는 그래도 유명한것 같아요.
<ipeter> 벼르고 벼르고해서 사는데...
<ipeter> 홀녀님이 링크 걸어주신것처럼
<ipeter> 이제 윈도우에서도 배쉬셸 쓸 수 있어서 정말 환상적이네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 세상에나 이런일이 다 오다니오.
<matthewkim> 그러게말입니다
<matthewkim> 세상에나 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> dkj0208: 비슷한 시간이요?
<JasonJang> autowiz: 벵기 기종마다 엔진, 날개, 동체 모양, 속도, 그날의 기상상태에 따라 각각 소리가 다르긴 해요. 그래서 전투, 전폭, 수송, 여객기가 소리가 다~ 달라요. 또 구별도 되고요. ㅎ
<ipeter> 덜덜덜 합니다.
<ipeter> 제이슨님 공군 출신이세요?
<Pytell> 윈도우에서 우분투 돌리는거 그걸로 rm -rf /하면 어떤결과가 나올지가 뻘하게 궁금해지네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2016/03/30/visual-c-for-linux-development/
<Gooos> 혹시 VPN 추천가능한분 계실까요?
<Gooos> 100~200커넥션정도 사용할껀데
<Gooos> 그간은 오픈소스로 쓰다가 VPN장비를 알아보라고 하는데 음..써본적이 없으니 -_-;
<ipeter> 저..
<ipeter> 들은건데, 아재 개그 레전드급 시연해도 되나요?
<pchero_work> 넵
<ipeter> 자동차 문을 왜 세게 닫으면 안되는지 아시나요?
<pchero_work> 왜죠...?
<ipeter> 자동차 문은 네개 이기 때문에 세개 닫으면 안되기 때문입니다.
<pchero_work> 헉!
<ipeter> 헉!
<Gooos> ....
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 아..........
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아.. 이런분위기 너무 좋아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 안 웃깁니다..저는 절대 웃고 있지 않습니다...
<ipeter> 오프라인이었으면 얼마나 죽이고 싶었을까요.
<Gooos> Ah.............
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> Aㅏ
<Gooos> ㅍ....푸...............그럴리 없습니다..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 듣고 엄청 놀랬습니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~ 무진장 오랫만에 놀러왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 크흠~ 짧은 시간을 들어왔지만;;; 전 다시 나가보겠습니다~
<ipeter> 헐.
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 개그 보고 왠지 autowiz님이였을 것 같았는데 아니였네요ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저랑 오즈님도 역시 아재입니다.
<autowiz> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아주아주
<autowiz> 재미있는
<autowiz> 개
<autowiz> ê·¸
<autowiz>    ... 는 절 따라오기 힘드지요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 방금 개그 보고 인정합니다 (y)
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 아~ 어제 태양의 후예 보는데 송중기가 혈액형 뭐냐고 물으니까 송혜교가 무슨무슨형 이라고 개그 하는데 완전 이쁘고 귀엽고 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 은 나이 많아요
<bluedusk> 80인가 81인가 그럴텐데
<autowiz> 저도 나이 많아서 괜찮습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저 임수정이랑 동갑 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> PotatoGim: 감자감자~ C 에서 digit 자리수 구할려면 어떻게 함? 그낭 for 문에서 10 으로 나누면서 몫 이 1이상일때 보는 수 밖에 없음?
<autowiz> digit 이라기보다 그냥 integer 정수
<pchero_work> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1068849/how-do-i-determine-the-number-of-digits-of-an-integer-in-c
<autowiz> (스트링 으로 변환한 후에 문장에 삽입하고 , 문장전체 길이를 계산해내야하는데 그냥 itoa 한다음에 strlen 하는것도 될려나?
<autowiz> 아이고 감사합니다.
<autowiz> pchero 님께서 손수 구글링을 해주시니 몸둘바를 모르겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> autowiz: 아이고.. 그냥 심심해서 한거에요;;;
<pchero_work> 그런데.. Or raw speed: 이거 마음에 드네요.
<autowiz> 바이너리 서치
<autowiz> 가 빠르군요 ㅎㅎ ( 사람이 논리적인 생각으로 끝에 한자리씩 때는게 아니니까
<autowiz> )
<autowiz> 나누는 연산보다 차라리 비교하는 연산이 빠른게 당연한거 같기도 하고 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 이미 많은분들이 고민을 많이 하신거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~~ 우와~~
<autowiz> 이제 같은 하늘 아래 계신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 11시간 걸렸네요
<autowiz> 긴 비행에 피곤하시겠어요... ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 많이 피곤하진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금쯤이면 잘 시간인데 최대한 시차적응 하려고 노력 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 엑박을 가지고 오지는 못하셨을거고 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한국용을 따로 사는건 사치일거 같고 .
<autowiz> 날씨가 조금더 따뜻하면 편의점 앞에서 맥주가 딱 땡기는 날씨인데요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘은 날씨가 많이 안춥더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 반팔 입고 왔는데 시원하고 좋았어요
<autowiz> 따뜻해서 다행이었네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ircCloud^Seony: 잘도착 하셧어요?
<razGon_i7> 에그 잘되는 지요? 지역성을 타는 놈이라.
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵 도착했습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 에그 지금 쓰고있는데 잘 되네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 덕분에 인터넷 문제가 해결되서 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아닙니다.
<razGon_i7> 한국에서 즐거운 시간 보내세요.
<razGon_i7> 테스트는 햇지만 지역을 워낙 타는 놈이라 걱정햇습니다^^
<razGon_i7> 아...  벌써 4월이네요 4월1일.. 후..
<razGon_i7> 빨리도 가네요
<autowiz> 그러게요 올해도 벌써 1/4 이 지나갔습니다.
<autowiz> 어영부영하다가 반토막 나게 생겼습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso> 이렇게 한 살 더 먹긴 그런데 정말 시간 빠르네요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 더 빨리 열심히 살 수 밖에 없습니다.
<ferendevelop> 만우절입니다!
<autowiz> 아~ 그렇군요
<autowiz> 간만에 조금 자고 왔는데 아무도 말씀이 없으셨네요  ㅎㅎ 신기신기
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-01
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 일찍 출근하셨네요?
<ipeter> 렉스님?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> ircCloud^Seony: 오셨군요?!
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<ipeter> 홀나님 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 피터님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 홀리님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님도 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 피터님은 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오토님이라고 부르는게 좋아요 위즈님이라고 부르는게 좋아요?
<ipeter> 홀리님이라고 부르는게 좋아요, 나이트님이라고 부르는게 좋아요?
<ipeter> 렉스님이라고 부르는게 좋아요, 러브님이라고 부르는게 좋아요?
<ipeter> 차문을 세게 닫으면 왜 안되는지 아시나요?
<autowiz> 안녕못하시구나 ....
<ipeter> 차문은 네개니까요.
<HolyKnight> 오토찡이유
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 럽찡
<HolyKnight> 핏찡
<lexlove> 저는 렉스가 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 러브스럽진 않거든요.  >.<
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 알겠습니다. 오토찡 당첨
<ipeter> 오늘 아침부터 구타유발충동 일으켜서 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 반성할께요.
<autowiz> 저는 오즈라고 불러주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<autowiz> 아닙니다 아이피터님 구타유발하지 않으셨어요
<autowiz> (살인충동을 ...)
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=news&page=1&wr_id=2146945
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 왔습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 공기가 건조한게 적응하기 힘드네요
<lexlove> 오~ 드디어 한국에 오셨군요.^^
<lexlove> 봄이라 더 건조할텐데 싸구리 가습기 하나 장만하셔요.^^
<HolyKnight> https://docs.com/sunnykwak/1176
<autowiz> 장애나서 재부팅 했더니 한참 걸리네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 에고...ㅜ 이제서야 쿼리 날리신 걸 봤네요...
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 죄송합니다..ㅜ
<autowiz> 괜찮아괜찮아
<autowiz> 언제는 뭐 신경이나 써줬다고 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 괴롭혀 버리겠다~~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 흐흐... 주말에 시간 괜찮으신가요?
<autowiz> 주말에 어떻게 될지 모르겠어요 아직
<autowiz> 대학로에 공연하는 친구가 있어서
<autowiz> 보러갈까 싶기도 하고
<ipeter> 흠.
<autowiz> 같이? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ircCloud^Seony: 뭐하시나요?
<ipeter> 즐거운 서울 라이프 즐기고 계신가요?
<PotatoGim> 공연...
<PotatoGim> 저는 문화생활과는 거리가 먼 비지성인이라...ㅜ
<autowiz> 이번기회에 개조 및 업그래이드 계획은 없는? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 우선 이번 플젝을 무사히 끝내면 업글 계획을...ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 애로 사항이 꽃을 피우고 있습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 디버깅에 디버깅에 디버깅...
<autowiz> 아 ㅋㅋ 나도 요즘 아주 죽겠음. 요구사항 하나 처리하는데 이게 로직을 처음부터 새로 짜고 않았다는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 앉았다는
<autowiz> 앉잤다는 이건가...
<PotatoGim> 앉았다는이 맞는 것 같슴다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포테토 내가 뭐 도와줄 껀없어?
<autowiz> (이러면서 은근슬쩍 도움을 받을려는 수작은 절대 아님 ㅋㅋㅋ )
<lexlove> 와~ 점심시간이닷~~~ 며칠째 혼자먹어요.ㅠㅠ 아 외로와~~~~
<autowiz> 아ㅠㅠ 제가 같이 먹어드리지 못해 죄송합니다.
<lexlove> 같이 먹기엔 너무 멀군요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 화상통화라도 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 혼자 먹는거 정말 아무렇지 않은데
<autowiz> 대부분 혼자 먹는거 싫어하시더라구요
<lexlove> 밥먹다가 토하실려구요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 식당에서 미친뇬 되기 싫습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그렇죠 우리 소중한 렉스님 이상한 사람 만들면 안되지요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 리) 우리편은 가까이 두고 적은 더 가까이 둔다고, 게임회사 면접 갔는데 압박면접으로 리미터(?)가 나가서 그 회사 게임 욕을 실컷하고 나오니 자기들 게임의 문제점을 정확히 알고 있는 사람 이라며 합격 시켰다고...^^;;;
<autowiz> 이말 하면 홀녀님이 절 이그노어 하실까 걱정입니다만... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 불금인만큼 개그를 위해서 ....  그럼 제가 홀려님 욕을 하면 절 가까이 두시는건가요?   ........   아... 죄송합니다. 제말은 그런뜻이 아니라 ...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 맛점들 하세요~ 저도 밥먹으면서 반성하고 오겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> 많이많이 하고 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 홀녀님 절 용서해주세요 정말 많이 많이 하고 왔습니다.
<autowiz> (밥먹는걸 많이하고 반성은 조금 했다는건 비밀입니다. ㅎㅎ )
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 만우절인데 친구들한테 전화한통이 없네요
<autowiz> 아 삭막한 세상...
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오늘은 낮기온이 23 도 까지 올라갔네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 동시에 미세먼지도 장난이 아니네요
<ferendevelop> 다들 마스크 하고 다니셔요~
<head_irccloud> 후라
<head_irccloud> 요즘 굉장히 힘즈네요 ㅜㅠ
<head_irccloud> 맨날 일이 넘 많아서 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오자마자 바쁜 일이 있어서 이제서야 집에 들어왔네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 확실히 공기가 건조하고 눈이 따가운게 힘들긴 하군요...
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 한국 오신걸 환영합니다!
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 인공 눈물 사는건 어떠세요? 저도 임시로 인공 눈물 사다 쓰고 있는데 괜찮습니다.
<samahui_tp> seony님 오셨군요
<samahui_tp> 하루빨리 날잡아 보아요~ ㅎㅎ 근데 요즘 제가 너무 바빠요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> iptables 에서 막은건 tcpdump 나 iptraf 에서 안보여야 정상인거지요?
<ferendevelop> 제 기억으론 보이긴 보였는걸로 기억합니다.
<autowiz> 그런가요 으음...
<autowiz> 보이는군요 어허 제가 생각이 짧았네요
<HolyKnight>  안산 상록구 음악학원에 고등학생이 불질러 2명 사망
<autowiz> 어허 불을 지르다니요
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안타까운 일입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4751036&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<autowiz> 만우절 이벤트인가 보네요 . 무인도 판매 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> philipballew: 어서오세요. 로그가 장난이 아닙니다
<ferendevelop> Knock Knock, 누구 계시나요?
<autowiz> 늦게까지 안자는 분들 화이팅이요~
<ferendevelop> 헤헤
<ferendevelop> 자동법사님두요~
<autowiz> 자동법사라 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 무슨 오토 매크로 느낌이 나지만 뭐 괜찮습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> Auto + Wizard의 준말 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 조합은 맞는데
<autowiz> 마치 게임을 대신해준다는 그 오토마우스가 갑자기 생각나서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아하 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 자동법사 뭔가 MMORPG 게임 닉네임 같지 않나요?
<autowiz> 가동, 나동, 다동, 라동, 마동, 바동, 사동, 아동, 자동, 차동, 카동, 타동, 파동, 하동
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ferendevelop> 슬슬 고비네요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-02
<ircCloud^Seony> Hi
<ferendevelop> 전 이만 자러갑니다~
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<dkj0208> exit
<head_irccloud> 써니님 한국왔어요? ㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅇ.ㅇ
<head_irccloud> 와 환영합니다 ㅜㅜ
<head_irccloud> 요즘 바빠서 못들어왔내유 ㅡㅜ
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 토요일 저녁이 되었군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 맛난거 많이 챙겨 드시고 , 힘도 많이 많이 내시고 즐거운 주말들 되세요~~
<oming> 안녕하세요.
<oming> 우분투가 윈도우에 들어간다는데.. 사실인가요?
<oming> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/03/30/ubuntu-on-windows-the-ubuntu-userspace-for-windows-developers/
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 혹시 맥 백업 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter_> ssd를 교체해주려하는데
<ferendevelop> oming: 네
<ferendevelop> 근데 100% 들어가는건 아니고 조금 제약?이 있을겁니다.
<ferendevelop> 아직 Insider Preview가 출시가 안되서 잘 모르겠네요.
<oming> 아하 그렇군요~ 방가운 소식이다 ㅎㅎ
<beakya> hello
<beakya> anyone can help me
<beakya> ?
<beakya_> 계세요?
<ferendevelop> ??
<beakya_> .patch 파일을 어떻게 쓰는지 혹시 아시나요?
<beakya_> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2015-April/065413.html
<beakya_> 이 페이지의 vo치파일을 다운받아서 패치 할려고 하는데 잘 안되네요?
<beakya_> 어떻게 해야 하는지 좀 알려주세요
<beakya_> dma
<autowiz_> patch 관련된 명령이 있을겁니다 .잠시만요
<autowiz_> 소스 디렉토리로 가신다음 patch -p1 < .patch  대충 이런식입니다.
<autowiz_> 패치파일위치는 어디있던 상관없ㄴ든데
<autowiz_> 패치파일을 만들때 디렉토리 구조랑 현제 위치한 디렉토리 구조가 안맞는경우 -p[num] 옵션으로 조절을 합니다.
<autowiz_> 그러니까 완전 디렉토리가 다르면 안되구요. /usr/src/program1 /usr/src/program2 상황에서 두디렉토리를 비교해서 패치파일을 만드는데 이때
<autowiz_> /usr/src/program1 이라던가 usr/src/program1 이런식으로 만들었으면 , 기본적으로 같은 경로로 만들어서 패치를 해야하는데 이게 좀 힘들거나 귀찮을때가 있습니다.
<autowiz_> -p1 은 패치파일 만들때 경로를 한단계 빼는겁니다. -p2 는 두단계 디렉토리를 빼는거구요. 예를들어보면
<autowiz_> cd /
<autowiz_> patch -p0 < /patchfile/.patch
<autowiz_> 하고
<autowiz_> cd /usr
<autowiz_> patch -p1 < /patchfile/.patch
<autowiz_> 이거랑
<autowiz_> cd /usr/src
<autowiz_> patch -p2 < /patchfile/.patch
<autowiz_> 이거랑
<autowiz_> cd /usr/src/program1
<autowiz_> patch -p3 < /patchfile/.patch
<autowiz_> 이 3개가 결론적으로 하는 일은 같다는게 되겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 패치 파일 앞쪽에 파일들 경로를 보면 대략 소스디렉토리가 어디인지 보이실겁니다.
<autowiz_> 제가 쓰고도 난해한데 잘 안되시면 다시 말씀 주십시요.
<beakya_> 명령어를 입력해봤는데요. 패치할 소스파일을 찾지 못하네요.
<beakya_> a/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ddi.c
<autowiz_> 혹시 패치파일 url 이나 패치파일 위쪽 5줄정도 보여주실 수 있으신지요?
<beakya_> diff --git a/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ddi.c b/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ddi.c index ab025a5..100a532 100644 --- a/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ddi.c +++ b/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ddi.c
<beakya_> diff --git a/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ddi.c b/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ddi.c
<beakya_> index ab025a5..100a532 100644
<beakya_> --- a/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ddi.c
<beakya_> +++ b/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ddi.c
<beakya_> 입니다.
<autowiz_> 현재 디렉토리는 어디이신지요?
<beakya_> 시스템 디렉토리 이름 중에 a나 b같은 이름이 없을거 같은데 정확히 어느 디렉토리 인지 모르겟네요.
<beakya_> ~~입니다
<autowiz_> a 랑 b 는 패치 만들때 편의상 만든거구요.
<autowiz_> 그래서 똑같이 하기 귀찮으니까 저라면
<autowiz_> 소스디렉토리중에 젤 첫번째로 가면
<autowiz_> 그 아래로 drivers 디렉토리가 있을거 같습니다. 아니면 저거 커널 소스일려나요?
<autowiz_> 커널 드라이버 소스
<beakya_> 네 커널 쪽인거 같아요.  인텔 그래픽 드라이버 픽스 패치라고 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 우분투 사용하시나요? 몇버젼 사용하시는지요? 커널버젼도 이왕이면 봐야할거 같습니다만
<beakya_> 우분투 15.10 이구요. 커널 버전은 4.2.0-34 입니다.
<autowiz_> 일단 apt-get source linux-image-4.2.0-34-generic 명령으로 커널 소스를 다운 받습니다.
<autowiz_> 시간이 좀 걸리실거에요 /usr/src 추천드리고 권한 문제 생기면 앞에 sudo 를 줘보시면 될거 같습니다.
<beakya_> 이미 커널이 있는거 같은데 생략 해도 되나요?
<autowiz_> 커널 소스가 있다면 괜찮습니다. 헤더파일이나 이미지파일은 안됩니다.
<beakya_> 다 다운받았습니다.
<beakya_> 해결했습니다. 리눅스 디렉토리에서 패치 하니까 바로 되네요.
<autowiz_> 일단 패치는 하셨군요 ...
<autowiz_> 저는 컴파일이 걱정입니다 ㅠㅠ
<beakya_> 음... 컴파일도 따로 해줘야 하나요?
<autowiz_> 네 커널모듈(지금은 인텔 드라이버) 만 컴파일 해서 바꿀지
<autowiz_> 전체를 바꿀지는 모르겠습니다만. 모듈만 바꾸는게 편하긴 한데
<autowiz_> 이게 모듈 하나만달랑 컴파일이 잘 될지 모르겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop>  89
<beakya_> 음... 컴파일도 따로 해줘야 하나요?
<beakya_> 일단 리부트좀 하고 다시 오겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 쓰레기통 비우다가 2천원 득 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 역시 착하게 살아햐 합니다.
<autowiz_> 2천만원이요?
<autowiz_> 오오오오 좋군요
<ferendevelop> 2천만원이면 여기 한분씩 피자 돌렸습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 피자말고 피자가게를 돌렷.... 음... 그돈으로 모자라군요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 부족합니다
<ferendevelop> 오늘 엄청 덥네요 지금 에어컨 켜고 있습니다
<autowiz_> 네 오늘 낮에 운전하는데 더워서
<autowiz_> 에어컨 키긴 했었습니다.
<ferendevelop> 서울도 엄청 덥나 보군요..
<autowiz_> 어제 낮에는 24도 까지 올라갔더라구요
<ferendevelop> 헐 장난 아니네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 퇴근 시간이 다가오시는군요
<ferendevelop> 네 ㅎㅎ 얼마 안 남았습니다
<autowiz_> 오늘 하루도 수고많이 하셨어용 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 법사님도 고생 많이 하셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<beakya> autowiz님 계신가요?
<autowiz_> 네
<autowiz_> 컴파일 명령은 아마도
<autowiz_> cd (리눅스커널 소스디렉토리)
<autowiz_> sudo apt-get install build-essential build-dep libncurses-dev
<autowiz_> make menuconfig
<autowiz_> (save , exit )
<autowiz_> make drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko
<autowiz_> sudo cp drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko /lib/modules/kernel/driver/gpu/drm/i915/
<autowiz_> sudo depmod
<autowiz_> (reboot) 정도.
<autowiz_> 혹시 모르니까 원본 i915.ko 파일은 백업 해두시구요.
<beakya> 감사합니다 일단 해보겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 아 복사위치가 틀렸네요
<autowiz_> sudo cp drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko /lib/modules/4.2.0-34-generic/kernel/driver/gpu/drm/i915/
<beakya_> 해결했습니다. 감사합니다 ^^
<autowiz_> 아이고 다행입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-03
<autowiz_> 활기찬 일요일 아자아자~
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<commania> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> DarkCircle, 냥냥
<Jinseong> 궁금한것이 있는데요. 우분투 16.04 출시일이 4월 말로 잡혀있는데, beta 버전을 미리 설치하면 나중에 정식 버전 출시후에 재설치 없이 업데이트가 가능한건가요?
<JasonJang> Jinseong: 예
<Jinseong> 감사합니다. 16.04를 설치해야겠네요.
<HolyKnight> http://blog.creation.net/346#.VwDO2YVuspE
<autowiz_> 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 엡손 프린터 써보신분 계신가요?
<PotatoGim> 공부하려고 카페왔는데 결국엔 또 일을 하고 있네요...ㅜ
<ferendevelop> ㅜㅠ.. 무슨 일이신가요..
<PotatoGim> 다른 직원에게 인수인계 했던 일을 다시 받아왔거든요...
<PotatoGim> 제가 작업했던 코드를 인수인계 했다가 다시 인수인계 받아왔는데...
<PotatoGim> 작업이 늘어나는 마법이 일어났슴다...
<autowiz_> 엡손 프린터 좋아라 하지요
<autowiz_> 판촉알바도 해봤었고 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> PotatoGim: 아..ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 저희 집 엡손 프린터한테 흑백 인쇄 시켰더니 노랑, 진홍 잉크 없어서 흑백 인쇄도 못 해주겠다고 파업하고 있습니다
<autowiz_> 포테토 힘내용~~
<autowiz_> feren 펌웨어 따라 어쩔 수 없을 수 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 잉크젯인가요?
<ferendevelop> 네
<autowiz_> 컬러잉크를 빼버리면 어때요?
<ferendevelop> 빼도 잉크 카트리지 없다고 안해주더라고요 ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> 방금 돈가스 먹다가 이빨이 빠졌네요 허허허...;;
<dkj0208> 씹다가 이빨이 부러졌어요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<autowiz_> 허얼~
<autowiz_> 많이 부러지셨어요? ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> 절반 파손 났구요... 다행히 내 이빨이 아니라 모형 이빨입니다...
<autowiz_> 빠진것도 부러진것도 같은건가요?
<autowiz_> 그러면 그나마 다행일것도 같습니다만 ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> ㅜ.ㅜ
<autowiz_> 내일병원 가보셔야겠네요~
<dkj0208> 네 내일 아침에 병원에 가볼려고요~~
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<jun_mobile> 형  안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 옹옹 하이~
<jun_mobile> 늦은저녁인데 안주무시나요??
<autowiz_> 좀 바빠서 ㅋㅋ
<jun_mobile> 헉....많이 바쁘시군요
<autowiz_> 너는 이시간에 어인일인고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 배고프네 ㅠㅠ
<jun_mobile> 잡생각이 많아 잠이 안오네요ㅎ
<jun_mobile> 한창 배고플시간이죠ㅎ
<autowiz_> 잡생각?
<autowiz_> 잡스생각?
<autowiz_> 잡생각
<jun_mobile> 잡생각이죠ㅎㅎ 집생각에 job생각에
<jun_mobile> 앞으로 벌어먹고살생각에...
<autowiz_> 뭐 그런생각도 필요하긴한데
<autowiz_> 뜬구름 잡는 생각은 적당히까지만 하고
<autowiz_> 가까운 목표를 세워놓고 그걸 실현하는 걸 고민하는것도 한 방법이지
<autowiz_> 라고 많은 책들에 써져있지 아마 ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> ㅎㅎ  하필이면 지금 이때!!
<jun_mobile> 여러가지 일들이 동시 다발적으로 터지네요ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> 안좋은일은 한꺼번에온다는게 맞긴맞는거 같아요ㅎ
<autowiz_> 그럴때도 있지
<autowiz_> 힘내삼 ...
<autowiz_> 토닥토닥
<jun_mobile> 감사합니다~  전 어찌되었든 잠이들러가보겠습니다~
<ferendevelop> 안녕히 주무세요~
<autowiz_> 다들 잘 자기를...
<autowiz_> 내 자기도 잘 자기를
<autowiz_> 나도 잘 자기를
<wet> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<wet> ibus설정하기 귀찮네요 엉어유ㅠ
<autowiz_> 저는 요즘 C 프로그래밍 하다가 미칠거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 예상동작을 빗나가도 너무 빗나가서 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 제 자기는 어디쯤..
<ferendevelop> C 재밌지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 전 C랑 C++를 젤 좋아하는데
<DarkCircle> 초굇수들
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-27
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 존잘로님 아름다운 밤이에요 ㅠㅠ_
<autowiz> 아직 밤이시군요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 렌즈 샀음?
<autowiz> 월요병은 없으신가요~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 월요일에 회사 택배수령하면 월요병 좀 덜해요
<bluedusk> drake_kr: 아뇨 렌즈는 사고 싶을 뿐이고 돈이 없죠
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Seony: 님 docker 로 ldap 올리고 있는데
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 언제는 돈이 있어서 지른갓처럼 말씀하시네요
<Seony> 저는 돈 있으면 조립컴 한대 맞추고 싶네요
<Seony> 윈도우 설치해서 게임도 하고, 리눅스로 듀얼부팅하고...
<Seony> 맥에 리눅스 깔아서 하드웨어를 100% 다 쓸 수 있으면 참 좋겠는데 그게 안되니..
<Seony> 모터로 높낮이 조절되는 책상도 사고싶은데, 책상 가격은 $400인데 배송비로 $300을 달라니 그게 아까워서 도저히 못사겠고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이 사는 게 제일 불편한 게 이런 큰 물건 배송 안해주는 게 제일 불편하네요...
<autowiz> 좀 불편하긴 할거같습니다.
<Seony> 그래서 아마존은 하와이 사람들의 빛과 희망이죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 프라임 상품이면 뭐든 배송 무료거든요
<Seony> 다만 아마존이 그렇게 싼 곳은 아니라서... ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/614043748
<HolyKnight> 오 아훕찡
<HolyKnight> 별일 없으신가유
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-28
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_GoJJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GoJJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GoJJ> 진짜 Go JJ입니다. ㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> Jeju Air 타고 가시나요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GoJJ> 오토님 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GoJJ> 아니요.
<razGon_GoJJ> 지금 배타고 가는 중입니다.
<razGon_GoJJ> 제주 가는 괘속정.
<autowiz> 기내식 신청이 사실상 불가능했던 제주항공 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GoJJ> 쾌속정.
<autowiz> 아 전라도쪽에서 넘어가시는구나
<razGon_GoJJ> 예 광주니.ㅋ
<razGon_GoJJ> 광주공항이 편리 합니다.
<autowiz> 괴물같은 속도로 달린다고 괘속정 이군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GoJJ> 수원에서 제주가는게 가장 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GoJJ> 빠른 길은 SRT타고 광주공항에서 제주행 비행기 타는 것입니다.
<autowiz> 살림살이 들이 꽤 많으실텐데 어떻게 옮기시나요?
<autowiz> 포장이사요? 아니면 제주에 집을 한채 더 사서 가시는건가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GoJJ> 아. 일단은 제가 갑니다.
<razGon_GoJJ> 저 혼자 1-2년 있다가 정착되면 소환하려구요.
<razGon_GoJJ> 마눌님도 광주서 평생살아와서 떠나기 두려워 해요.
<razGon_GoJJ> 일단 숙소 임대해서 살아야 될듯합니다.
<razGon_GoJJ> 그래서 임대투룸으로 구입해서 가족들 오면 숙소로도 쓸수 있게 하려구요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~ 제주도민님 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 조심히 내려가세요
<samahui_x> 서울은 요 몇일 쌀쌀한데 그 아래는 따스하겠군요
<razGon_GoJJ> ^^
<razGon_GoJJ> 완도도 엄청 따뜻하고 햇볓이 강합니다.
<autowiz> 아 마눌님 외국 가계신거 아니셨어요?
<autowiz> 아하
<autowiz> 숙소 임대로 가시는군요 .
<razGon_GoJJ> 아. 마눌님은 아직 광주에 있습니다.
<razGon_GoJJ> 그분의 계획은 자꾸 바뀝니다. ㅎ
<autowiz> 네 그러실 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ 그저 자연스럽게 그러하시구나~ 하고 받아들여야합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GoJJ> 이미 그러구 있죠.
<razGon_GoJJ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> DB 쿼리라던가 각종 언어 소스 파일 들  중에 그냥 막 한줄로 되어있는것들을 , 보기편하게 줄바꿈이나 들여쓰기 를 자동으로 해서 변화해주는 프로그램 없을가요?
<drake_kr> Visual studio?
<jason_KR> auto wiz: 무슨 편집기 쓰는데요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: Beautifier이라고 검색하면 있을겁니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요. 공항 잘 도착했습니답 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 드디어 도착하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 이른 시간에 도착하셨네요
<ianychoi> 아 11시 10분 비행기더라구요 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 사람이 생각보다 많이 없어 무난히 들어왔습니답
<Work^Seony> 와이키키는 어떠셨나요
<ianychoi> 나름 괜찮았어요. 같은 숙소 쓰는 외국인들하고 술도 마시고 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 한국은 저처럼 혼자 오는 사람이 드물지만, 일본에서 혼자 온 사람도 봤구요
<ianychoi> 영국, 호주 등등..
<ianychoi> 신기하네요
<Work^Seony> 혼자 오는 사람들 많아요
<Work^Seony> 일본이야 뭐 워낙 하와이를 많이 오기도 하고,
<Work^Seony> 영어권에서는 어차피 하와이가 영어권 국가니까 부담없기도 하고
<ianychoi> 네 ㅎ 비행기 보딩했습니다 역시나 환승.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어디까지 가시는데요?
<ianychoi> 인천에서 서울로요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 나리타 환승입니다
<Work^Seony> 아... 일본공항에서 환승하시는 거군요
<ianychoi> 넵 싼 비향기라 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 슬슬 출발하는군요 ㅎ 귀국 후 소식 전하고자 합니다. 부러운 하와이인 듯요.. 정말 ㅎㅎ 잘 지내시구요~
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 아얄씨에서 종종 뵐테니 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJ> 드디어 제주에서 하룻밤입니다.
<Work^Seony> 고제주에서 제주로 바뀌셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 선배님께서 어제 술 많이 마시게 하심. 와서 푹잤네요.
<razGon_JJ> 옙
<razGon_JJ> 하...
<razGon_JJ> 진짜..
<razGon_JJ> 이거 정말 문제 있음.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_JJ> 방 2개중 1개가 난방이 안됨.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-29
<Work^Seony> php-fpm을 유닉스 소켓이랑 tcp 포트로 돌리는 것 중에서 뭐가 더 성능이 나은지 테스트해보신 분 계신가요?
<autowiz_> 제 생각에는 소켓이 빠르고 보안성이 좋을거같긴 하지 말입니다~
<autowiz_> 저희 솔루션도 소켓으로 바꾸긴했는데 성능 테스트는 아직 안해봐서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... nginx에 php-fpm을 붙이고 이걸 /dev/shm에 소켓으로 돌리는 얘기를 인터넷에서 봐서요...
<Work^Seony> 아파치 스트레스 테스트 툴 ab를 엔진엑스에도 쓸 수 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 네 쓸 수 있겠지요.
<drake_kr> 공돌이들은 놀때 걸작이 나온다더니..
<autowiz_> ( 일단 기본적으로 유닉스 소켓은 IPC 라서 TCP 보다 빠르다~ 로 보는게 맞을거같습니다 )
<Work^Seony> 일단 tcp/ip로 쓰는 것 자체가 이미 쓸데없는 오버헤드를 부담시키긴 하죠
<drake_kr> linux kernel도 놀다 만든거고 python도 놀다 만든거고 nginx도 심심해서 만든거고
<drake_kr> 무서운놈들
<Work^Seony> 엔진엑스도 심심해서 만든 거에요?
<autowiz_> 저도 놀다가 만든게 몇개 있긴한데
<autowiz_> 언젠가 빛을 보게 되나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 공개부터 하셔야죠
<drake_kr> 제가 듣기로는 'apache가 있는데 왜 또 만듦? - 심심해서' 라고 들었는데요
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 아마 파이썬은 진짜 심심해서 만든건 맞을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그양반이 크리스마스 때 할일 없어서 만들었다고 여러번 얘기했으니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> nginx도 심심해서 만들었다는 말을 본것 같은데
<autowiz_> 서니님도 심심해서? 만드시는 모니터링 프로그램이 히트를 칠 지도 모르겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 웬지 지금 듀얼라이센스라 그런거 없는듯요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 안그래도 그거 미란티스에서 일하는 제 예전 사수가 관심있다고 소스코드 보내달라고 하긴 했었는데요
<Work^Seony> 코드가 워낙 허접이라서 쪽팔려서 못보내겠떠라구요
<drake_kr> 저는.. 제 프로그램은 최종 다듬은 파일이.. 굉장히 허접해 보이는데..
<drake_kr> 유지보수 어렵게 코딩하면 있어보이긴 하죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 보통 프로그래밍할 때는, 사용자가 저 혼자 밖에 없더라도 가능하면 하드코딩 안하려고 노력하는 편이긴 하거든요.  근데 로직 자체가 너무 형편없어서...
<Work^Seony> 웹프로그래밍 학원 졸업생이 만든 수준 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 제가 프로그래머는 아니니..
<bluedusk> 저보다는 나을거 같은데요?
<bluedusk> ... 전 프로그래밍에 프자도..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 에이
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 프자도 모르는 분을 고용한 그 회사는 대체 어디죠? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그만큼 블덕님의 잠재력이 엄청난 건가요?
<bluedusk> ... 회사에서 잠재력에 투자하지는 않죠. .그리고 전 프로그래머로 일하는게 아니니깐..
<bluedusk> 뭐 나쁘게 말하면 잡부..
<bluedusk> 좋은말로 하면.. 잡부..
<bluedusk> ....
<Work^Seony> 근데 보통 저처럼 시스템 관리자 포지션이라고 해도 어느정도의 코딩은 요구하지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 시스템 관리용 스크립트 수준...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 전산학 전공하면 프로그래밍 다 배우긴 하니깐...
<bluedusk> 시스템 관리용 스크립트야 쉘로도 가능하니깐요..;
<Work^Seony> 저는 쉘프로그래밍은 아예 못해서... 아무리 봐도 쓰기 싫더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 걍 새로운 언어를 배울바엔, 그나마 어버버버라도 할 줄 아는 파이썬으로 하자 해서... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 그냥 분기랑 조건문 넣고 나머지는 있는 툴 가져다 쓰는게 전부니깐요..;
<bluedusk> 쉘 command 에서 원하는 명령어 결과값 바로 변수로 날리는게 편하긴한데 파이썬이나 펄로도 가능하다고 하더라구요.;
<Work^Seony> 가능하긴 한데 좀 귀찮죠
<Work^Seony> 파이썬에서는 subprocess 써서 파이프 연결해야하니까 좀 귀찮긴 한데, 그래도 된다는 점에서 쓸만하죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 수학 잘하면 뭐가 좋은가요
<drake_kr> i5 별로 좋지 않네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~^^
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 오오
<imsu> drake_kr: 사사
<autowiz_> 오잉~ 수 다
<imsu> drake_kr: autowiz_ 이분들이 증말 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 하다가 안하면 섭섭할까봐~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz_: 헐~~~~~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 밥은 잘 먹고 다니고? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz_: 그냥 저냥 살아요.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 사는게 대부분그래~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 현재에 충실하며 , 즐기기도하고 그렇게 사는거지
<Seony> 수학 잘하면, 마트 가서 잔돈 계산할 때 암산으로 팍팍 할 수 있다는 점? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저 즐기라는말이 피할 수 없으니 즐기라는게 아니라. 짬을 내서 여가도 보내고 그러라는 말이라는 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 누가 보면 진짜 잘하는 줄 알겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 또 잘하면 사과를 여러명이서 나눠먹을때 몇개를 몇조각으로 몇(도) 의 각도로 자르면 딱 나눠지는지 빨리 알 수 있다는점?
<imsu> autowiz_: emacs 자동 설정 해놓으면 끌 때마다 들락날락할까봐 안해놨는데 해놔야 겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아~ 자동으로 해놓으면 나중에는 오~ 임수 안할거 같아서?    음.... 그렇다면
<autowiz_> 나도 자동반응으로 해놔야겠군 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz_: 헉!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<autowiz_> 임수야 어디 이쁜 처자 없냐?
<autowiz_> 누구 소개시켜주고 싶은 사람이 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> (임수) 라고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz_: 있을리가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu, 왜 없지?
<Seony> 헐 구글에서 Vim 플러그인을 만드네요
<Seony> https://opensource.google.com/projects/vim-plugins
<Seony> imsu, 이맥스는 물러가랏
<Seony> vi ~/.emacs
<drake_kr> sual studio 쓰세여
<imsu> Work^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ emacs가 짱이에용 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 여친은 안생기네요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> xemacs같은걸 쓰니까 애인이 없는거 아님?
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 공대 유머쟁이라닝;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/511675/is-there-any-application-for-vimium-like-interaction-with-desktop-using-keyboard
<autowiz_> 크롬 브라우저 vimium 플러그인인데 저는 상당히
<autowiz_> 좋아보입니다. 가끔 마우스 쓰기 싫을때 쓰기도하구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz_: http://picandocodigo.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/eww-emacs.jpg 데헷~!
<autowiz_> 이맥스 웹 브라우저 인가? ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 아마 채팅 프로그램일껄요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 정체가 뭘까요 이놈의 emacs  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 호기심에 몇 번 해보고 코딩할 때만 쓰게 되더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 요즘 오버워치 프로에서도 한국이 쓸고 다니나요
<imsu> 우분투에서도 visual studio를 쓸 수 없을까요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> sual studio code는 있긴한데
<imsu> 그건 설치했는데 편집기 개념이더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 이미 emacs가 있는 저에겐.. 두 집 살림하기는.. 싫어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> wine으로 하니깐 뭔가 잘 설치가 안되서.. 삽질하기 싫어서 포기했어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 총싸움은 평균적으로 서양애들이 잘하는 것 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 총쌈은 중국애들이 정말 잘하던데요;;;
<imsu> 중국하니깐 또 축구 생각이 나네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 어제 시리아한테는 골대가 3점을 지켜줬다고 기사떴던데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어제 후반전부터 봤는데 너무 못하더라구요.. 축구 경기 간만에 봐서 그런지 예전하고 뭔가 비교도 되고... 움직임 자체가 뭔가 좀 .. 어색해서..
<imsu> 보는 내내 불안하더군요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jun_> 처음에 감독 부임할때는 잘하더니만.... 갑자기 어느순간 이래졌어요
<jun_> 감독도 문제겠지만 뛰는 애들한테도 문제가 있는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 개네는 져도 할말없어요
<bluedusk> 무슨 동네 축구 하는것도 아니고
<drake_kr> 동네축구 무시하지 마세요
<bluedusk> 뛰는 애들도 없고 공간은 다 열려있고
<bluedusk> 공중볼 경합도 안되는데 자꾸 공만 뻥뻥 차대고..
<bluedusk> 본의아니게 동네축구를 모욕했네요 죄송합니다.
<bluedusk> 제가 어제 축구 보다가 하도 답답해서 내가 다친 무릅 가지고 뛰어도 재네보다는 잘뛰겠다고 했더니
<bluedusk> 제 친구가 한마디 했어요
<bluedusk> "어 그건 아니야"
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hZqKqdb6/
<autowiz_> 진실한 친구군요 . 오래오래 친하게 지내세요~
<autowiz_> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<ianychoi> 환승중.. 힘들군요 역시 동->서 비행기는 시간도 더 걸리고..
<samahui_x> 스위치는 왔는데... 젤다가 안왔네요...
<samahui_x> 이런 낭패가...
<pchero_work> 헉...
<drake_kr> 스타 한판 해야지
<imsu> 젤다가 뭐에요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 오~  스타1? 이번에 그래픽 바꼈던데
<drake_kr> 안팔아
<imsu> 음? 그거 아직 안팔아요?
<drake_kr> 스타2 있으면 공짠가 그거
<imsu> AI는 안바뀌고 그래픽만 바뀐다던데~ 나름 깔끔해 보이더라구요
<drake_kr> 가격은 어쨌건 나오면 살거
<drake_kr> 또 한 17만원 할라나
<samahui_TP> 젤다 신작은 구매 취소가 되었었군요 ㅜㅜ 그것도 모르고 기다리고 있었다니... 그러고보니 은근슬쩍 국내 구입 사이트들은 가격이 다 올랐네요
<pchero_work> 요번에 면접을 봤는데.. 떨어졌네요.;; ^^;;
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<pchero_work> 전화면접을 봤는데.. 조금전에 결과가 왔네요. 불합격.. -_-;;;
<drake_kr> 좋네요
<drake_kr> 빨리 알려줘서 좋네요 결과를 한달 넘게 이도저도 못하게 만드는 회사들보단 훨씬 낫죠
<pchero_work> 면접보고 결과까지.. 4일? 정도 걸린 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 지난주 금요일날 보고 오늘 결과 받았으니..
<samahui_TP> 정말 일처리 빠른 회사네요
<samahui_TP> 그래도 다른곳에 지원할 기회를 빨리 준거니 좋게 생각하세요
<samahui_TP> 보다 좋은곳에 가실겁니다
<drake_kr> 괜찮은 회사라 더 마음 아프시것네요
<pchero_work> 감사합니다. :) ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 예전에 있었던 일인데
<drake_kr> 석달동안 결과를 말 안해줘가지고
<pchero_work> 헐...
<drake_kr> 가서 개지랄하니까 사장이 '너 합격' 이러드라고요 -.-
<pchero_work> 헉.
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ 전 입사때 술잘마신다고 뻥치고 이쁨 받았었죠
<drake_kr> 저 들어가면서 인사팀 한명 짤리고..
<samahui_TP> 덕분에 몇달간 아니 일년간 회식하면 사장 이사 부장 옆자리...
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 아....
<samahui_TP> 그래도 진급은 빨랐네요... 순전히 실력으로 라고 말하고 싶습니다
<pchero_work> ;) 역시 낭중지추.. 맞나요?
<drake_kr> 면접 봐놓고 결과 말 안해주는 회사는 없어져야 돼요
<samahui_TP> 전 면접볼때 술말고 할줄아는거 많다고... 하고 싶었지만 다 배워서 해내겠다고 호언장담했죠... 그리고 일년간 밤샘의 연속... 진짜 모르는 프로젝트에 투입해버리더군요 열심히 공부하면서 했습니다
<samahui_TP> 근데... 요즘은 면접 시험은 안하나요?
<samahui_TP> 프로그래머 뽑을때는 다 시험보고 뽑았는데
<samahui_TP> 저도 그렇게 뽑혔고
<drake_kr> 요즘은 실무면접 위주로 하나봐요
<samahui_TP> 네 시험이 문제 풀이 말고 개발실무시험이요
<drake_kr> 영어면접, 압박면접은 잘 안한대요
<samahui_TP> 저희 회사도 간단하게 보거든요
<samahui_TP> 영어 면접은 저희도 안해요
<samahui_TP> 제가 못해서 안합니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<drake_kr> 영어 잘하는게 구글 검색에 도움이 되는건 맞지만 영어 잘한다고 검색 다 잘하는게 아니라서..
<samahui_TP> 저희는 솔직히 서류보고 실무 실기 살짝 봐서 그걸토대로 뽑아요
<samahui_TP> 면접은 그냥 인성 인상만 간단히
<drake_kr> 이력서를 알집으로 보내면 어떻게 하나요?
<samahui_TP> 면접가면 이미 붙은거로 봐야죠
<samahui_TP> 7zip으로 묶어서 답변보냅니다
<samahui_TP> 그러는 사람이 있을까요?
<samahui_TP> 저라면 안뽑습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> hwp는요?
<drake_kr> 제경우 둘다 아웃이긴 합니다만..
<samahui_TP> hwp는 그래도 났죠
<pchero_work> pdf/doc
<samahui_TP> 아직 실무적으로 사용도 하니가
<HolyKnight> ahoops: http://m.fmkorea.com/best/615471695
<samahui_TP> 성의 없거나 곤란한거 아니면 왠만하면 받아주죠
<pchero_work> 헐.. 두테르테.
<drake_kr> 진정한 왕 두테르테
<samahui_TP> 박정희 환생이 맞는듯요
<drake_kr> 음 그런 x밥찌끄레기보단 낫죠..
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 진짜 탄핵되고 기쁘다가
<samahui_TP> 요즘하는 꼴보고 뉴스를 안봐요
<samahui_TP> 잘한게 뭐있다고 웃으며 화면에 나오는지...
<drake_kr> 정신이상자를 불쌍하다고 뽑은 사람들이 잘못했죠 -.-
<drake_kr> 그래도 상당히 많은 부분이 정상화되어가고 있는 느낌은 드네요
<drake_kr> 세월호도 건졌고
<samahui_TP> 모습 들어낼때마다 지 추종자들에게 손흔들며 웃는거보면... 돌들고 삼성동으로 뛰어갈거 같은 기분이네요
<samahui_TP> 구속해서 진정으로 수사했으면 좋겠네요
<samahui_TP> 덤으로 2mb까지
<samahui_TP> 세차나 하고 와서 일해야겠어요 집중력 저해네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 나중에뵈요~
<drake_kr> 어우.. 삼성동 땅값 어쩌니..
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/615155313
<HolyKnight> 조심하세유
<sushi_> oh yea
<sushi_> Console.out.WriteLine("Hello World");
<HolyKnight> hello
<HolyKnight> here is only chat.
<sushi_> 헬로우
<sushi_> ~~
<sushi_> HI
<HolyKnight> code is not working.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-30
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 사무실 데탑 하드 하나 날라가서 뒤늦게 소잃고 외양간 고치네요
<autowiz_> 아이고 늘 대비해야합니다. 정말 하드는 언제 날아갈지 몰라서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 직업이 시스템 관리자이면서, 정작 본인 컴퓨터는 백업이 하나도 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 날려먹은뒤로, 하드 2개 붙여서 zfs로 미러링 해놨어요
<autowiz_> 저도 백업이 1/3 정도 밖에 안되어있어요
<autowiz_> 사실 후덜덜한 상황이지요 언제 고장날지 모르는데 , 근데 PC 하드가 고장나는건 보기 드물긴하더라구요. ( 뭐 작년에 저도 제 PC 랑 외장하드 하나씩 날려먹긴 했습니다만 )
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 하드 고장나는 건 드물긴하죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 백업을 안해놓은 것일수도...
<autowiz_> 그래도 백업은 필수 입니다. 올해초에 여친님 외장하드 뻑나서 안에 자료 거의 날려먹었거든요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 백업하드 살 돈 10만원 아낄려다가 30~50 복구비용 들뻔 ㅜㅜ 복구 의뢰 했는데 잘 안되서 그냥 포기했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 다행히 안쓰는 하드가 있었어요
<bluedusk> 헐 . 여친님 외장하드가 뻑나다니..
<bluedusk> 제 여친님은 외장하드에 데이터가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<ianychoi> 전 데탑 윈도우 컴.. Soft RAID-1으로 하드디스크 2개에 동시 저장은 해 놓습니다만.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 전에 컴은 그렇게 했었거든요. OS 설치할때 한방에 하면 되는데. 실컷 쓰다가 도중에 할려니 돈도들고 시간도 엄청나게 들고
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, Hi
<Work^Seony> ianychoi, 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> iany_choi 안녕하세요~~
<ianychoi> ianychoi, autowiz_ 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 네 첨엔 메인보드에서 지원하는 RAID-1 계속 몇 년째 쓰다가.. 메인보드 바꿀때마다 문제가 좀 생겨서요 호환성 등 해서..
<PotatoGim> Btrfs!
<ianychoi> 아직 윈도를 못 버려서 Ubuntu는 GUI 원격으로만 쓰고 hexchat을 윈도에서 띄우는 식으로 쓰죠 ㅎㅎ 데이터는 윈도 데탑에 보관하고..
<ianychoi> 근데 이 hexchat.. 윈도에서 돌리니 웬지는 모르겠는데 1주일에 한 번씩 재시작해야 하더라구요 메모리 누수가 있는 듯요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 좀 테스트하려고하니 패키지가 없다고 해서, 패키지를 설치하려고하니 무려 10개나 컴파일을...
<Work^Seony> 이럴 땐 젠투가 불편하긴 하군요
<autowiz_> 간단히 테스트 하는 머신이 따로 없으면 좀 그럴거같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 컴파일왕 젠투군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그만큼 다양한 컴파일 옵션을 제공해서 제 성격에는 아주 잘 맞네요
<Work^Seony> 왠만한 서비스들에는 ssl, ldap, snmp 요 세개가 저한테는 정말 필수적인데, 배포판에 따라서는 얘네들이 다 포함되지 않은 상태로 배포되는 패키지가 있거든요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 여친이 하드안에 있는데 ㅡㅡ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz_>  응~ 임수다
<drake_kr> 야 임수다
<imsu> 헙쓰 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 방송국에서 다큐먼테리로 한번 다뤄줘야 할거같음 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 임수의 인기 비결~~ 막 이런걸로 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 숙박 업체 예약 괜찮은 곳 있나요?
<autowiz_> 잉?  여친이랑 놀러가는거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 뭐 비슷합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 친한 누나랑 여름에 일본 가기로 해서 알아보고 있거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어디 가서 뭐할진 결정했는데 숙박 업소 알아보는기 어렵네요
<autowiz_> 오호~ 한국? 국외? agoda 나 hotels.com 같은덴 보통 외국이 많긴 하고
<autowiz_> 국내면 야놀자 , 여기어때 에서 많이 하지
<autowiz_> 아니면 쿠팡이나 , 위메프 이런 쇼셜에 할인 쿠폰 나온것도 잘 찾아보고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일본입니다 일본 해외 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아고나랑 호텔스가 제일 괜찮은가보네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 참고하겠습니다 형 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> tv 에서는 trivago 가 요즘 광고 많이 하던데 안써봐서 모르겠고 , 화면 구성이나 방 찾는 구도 같은건
<autowiz_> 나는 agoda 가 짱이었음
<autowiz_> 지도에서 근처 숙소 찾는 기능도 있고
<autowiz_> 혹시 어느 동내로?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 나고야로 갑니다
<autowiz_> 응 여행계획 알차게 잘 세워서 갔다와~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서 가고 싶네요 6월달 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 패륜님 나고야 가심?
<bluedusk> 헐 패륜님 이라뇨 ㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 우리 사무실 막내도 5월달에 오사카 간다던데
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr: 넵넵 6월 말에 종강 하고 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 나고야 볼게 도요다밖에 없지 않나요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기린 맥주 공장, 나고야성, 수족관, 동물원, 놀이공원 갈려구요 이렇게 일정 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 놀러가는건 가는거고 , 학교 공부는 어떤가?
<autowiz_> 1학년은 좀 시시할 수 도 있긴한데
<autowiz_> 그래도 기초가 중요한 과목도 있고 , 개인적으로 공부할것도 많을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 학교 공부는 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 정보 통신 개론 시간이 제일 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 쉬운가 살짝 비틀어서 어려운 문제 내는게 제 특기
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ ㅎ
<lex_phone> 오후라 그런지 조용하네요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 회사에 xchat 설치했어요.ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 축하드립니다. ;)
<jason_KR> 안녕세요? 오랜만여요. 취향이겠지만, 엑스쳇 보다 퀘셀'은 어때요?
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 아얄씨 클라우드로 만족하고 있습니다.
<lexlove> 퀘셀이었군요. 쿼셀이라고 검색했더니 안나오길래.....
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> Irssi가 최고죠
<pchero_work> 전 피진...
<drake_kr> 회사에서는 irssi
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-31
<jason_KR> dra ke_kr: irssi 쓴다면, WeeChat 검토해 보세요. 더 많이 좋아요. 강추 !
<imsu> 좋은 아침입니당 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<imsu> lexlove: 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<imsu> lexlove: 불금은 진리죠!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 전 오늘 야근을 하려고 했는데 아침부터 몸이 안좋네요. 감기가 오나봐요
<lexlove> 월말보고, 월초보고, 전라남도에 보고 해야한다는데 딱히 뭘해야하는지 아직 모르고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 오늘 서울쪽은 비가 오던데~~ 미세먼지와 비가 섞여서.. 무섭네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove: 무에서 유를 창조하시는군요~ ㅋㅋㅋ ..(웃으면 안되는데... 웃음만 나오는 상황?ㅎㅎㅎ)
<lexlove> 윗분이 아직 안가르쳐주시는거 보면 급한 것은 아닌가 봐요.
<lexlove> ^^;
<imsu> lexlove: 덤탱이 ... 조심스레 예상해 봅니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그럴까요?
<lexlove> 한두어달 지나면 괜찮아질거 같은데 시간이 더디게 가네요. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 월급날은 왜이리 안오는지 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 한달이 안되었는데 한달 월급을 받아버렸어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 25일이 월급날이라서 다음달 25일에 첫 월급을 받나 했더니만 미리 주네요.ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 좋은 회사네용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그렇더라구요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 액박과 플스 사이에서 고민하다가 플스로 샀어요.
<lexlove> 게임은 언챠티드4~
<imsu> 위쳐 해보시지 ~~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 언차티드는 시리즈 첫편부터 하시는게 좋은데요
<imsu> 고수님 등장!!!
<Work^Seony> 그렇지 않으면 등장인물들의 관계들이 잘 이해가 안가고,
<Work^Seony> 막판에 오는 감동이, 걍 아무렇지 않는 장면이 되거든요..
<lexlove> 그런가요?
<lexlove> 매우쉬움으로 해도 계속 죽이고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 1편부터 3편까지 시리즈로 묶은게 굉장히 싸게 파니까 그거 사보세요
<lexlove> 그래야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 언차티드 네이썬 드레이크 콜렉션이라고 부릅니다.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아마 언차티드4 첫부분도, 처음 해보셨으니 별 감흥이 없으셨을텐데, 1편부터 3편까지 다 해본 경우는 굉장히 묘하거든요
<Work^Seony> 게임이란게 참 신기한게,
<Work^Seony> 가상의 인물이고 가상의 스토리인데, 게임속 등장인물들에게 감정이 이입되서 한 인물의 인생을 보고 겪으면서 마치 드라마를 보는 듯한 느낌이 들게 되거든요...
<Work^Seony> 언차티드 주인공인 네이썬 드레이크가 엘레나랑 결혼을 할듯 안할듯 하면서도 4에서는 했다는 점이 뭔가 뿌듯하기도 하고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 암튼 그래요... 언차티드4에서 주는 감동이나 여운을 느끼려면 1,2,3편을 해봐야하고, 스토리는 알아도 그만 몰라도 그만이다 하시면 걍 바로 4 하셔도 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 혹시 Plant UML 써보셨어용?
<Work^Seony> 그게 뭔데?
<imsu> uml 그리는건데...http://plantuml.com/sequence-diagram
<imsu> 한글이 안되요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 내가 프로그래머가 아니다보니 그런걸 쓸 일이... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 일단 장바구니에 넣어뒀어요. 내일 사야겠어요.ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 크엉;; 항상 이놈의 한글 문제 때문에 골치네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 emacs 갑자기 꺼져버리넹 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 이맥스 물럿거라
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 지금 언차티드 진행 어디까지 하셨어요?
<imsu> Work^Seony: eclipse 로 하면 잘 되나 본데 emacs로 하려니까... 뭘 설정해 줘야 하나보네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> imsu, irc?
<imsu> Work^Seony: Plantuml 이용 ㅎㅎㅎ 아 emacs 쓰려면 언어를 또 공부해야 하나.. 고민중이에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> uml 툴 많잖아.  딴거 찾아봐바
<imsu> Work^Seony: emacs로 하고 싶어서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요즘 여러 프로그램 띄우는게 귀찮아 지고 있어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 너도 결국 다른 이맥스 유저처럼, 이맥스를 운영체제처럼 쓰기 시작하는구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 귀차니즘이랄까 ...
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ emacs 의 os 화 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 실제로 이맥스 유저들 대부분이 이맥스 하나만 켜서 할 일 다 한다더라구요
<autowiz_> 크롬 OS 처럼 되는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 플러그인 깔아서 웹서핑도 하고 아얄씨도 하고 터미널도 쓰고 일정관리도 하고 그런거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 하긴 그럴 수 있을거같긴합니다.
<autowiz_> vim 도 완전 골수 팬들 보니까 장난아니던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, vim은 좀 한계가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 입력모드랑 명령모드라는 것 때문에 불편하거든요..
<imsu> Work^Seony: autowiz_: http://taskjuggler.org/ 몇 달전부터 요놈 쓰고 있는데 좋더군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> vim에 vimshell이라고 터미널 에뮬레이터가 있는데, esc 누르면 명령모드로 돌아가버리니까 불편하죠..
<imsu> 혼자 놀기~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 시리얼 통신도 되용 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 깜짝 놀래 버렸습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 시리얼통신은 터미널 에뮬레이터는 왠만하면 다 돼
<imsu> 아 그래요?ggg
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서 걍 screen 명령어로도 되는데
<imsu> 시간  날 때 이것저것 시도해 보는 중이라 넘 재밌어요 요놈 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> sudo screen /dev/usb-serial장치 115200 하면 되거든
<autowiz_> 아그래요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 몰랐었네요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 심지어 맥에서도 저렇게 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 맥에서는 드라이버를 따로 깔아줘야되서 좀 불편하긴 해요
<Work^Seony> serial-to-usb 같은거요
<autowiz_> 저는 뭔가 따로 터미널 프로그램을 써야하나 잘안되서 고민했었지요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서도 serial-usb라고 가정하면 걍 sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB1 115200
<Work^Seony> 그놈 환경이라면 gtkterm 이라는 gui가 있긴 해요
<imsu> 꿀팁들이 !! 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 뭐 이런걸 팁이라고..
<imsu> Work^Seony: 어.. 지금 생각해보니 예전에 해본듯 하네요 구글에 검색 기록이..........쩝......(나 뭐한거지...)
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> 기억이 안나....ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<Work^Seony> 요즘 닌텐도 스위치 사고싶은데 물건이 없네
<imsu> 클릭했던 흔적들이 남아 있어요..... 왜 기억이 안나지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 두어번 쓰고 이후로 안썼나보지
<imsu> 그랬나보네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 불편했나봐요 ~
<imsu> 아직은 GUI 가 너무 편해서...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 닌텐도 스위치에 젤다는 필수 입니다
<samahui_x> 젤다 너무 재미있네요
<Work^Seony> 벌써 하고계시군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 자유도도 거의 엘더스크롤급이구요
<samahui_x> 그래픽이 엄청 뛰어난건 아닌데 딱 알맞게 이쁘다 싶은게
<samahui_x> 재미있어요
<samahui_x> 다만... 할 시간이 많지 않아서 진행이 엄청나게 더디네요
<samahui_x> 자유도 높은 게임은 진행이 더디어지면... 어느순간 메인퀘를 까먹고 그냥 헤메다니며 흐지부지 될지도.... 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠... 이것저것 하느라...
<Work^Seony> 그거 패러디하는 만화들도 많잖아요.  폴아웃4에서 잃어버린 아들 찾으러 왔는데 사이드퀘 하느라 아들은 내팽겨치고 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_x> ㅋㅋ 저도 풀아웃 할때 그랬던거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 사실 그런 이유로 일자진행형에만 익숙하면 오픈월드 게임 싫어하게 되죠.
<Work^Seony> 뭘 해야할지도 모르겠고... 걍 주어지는대로만 따라가고싶은데 뭘 하라는건지 모르니..
<Work^Seony> 근데 오픈월드 익숙해지면, 역시 오픈월드가 재밌긴 해요
<samahui_x> 오픈 월드가 재미있죠. 리얼 모험하는 기분나고요
<samahui_x> 어릴적에는 뭐 지금도 좋아하지만 일본식 RPG도 좋아라 했는데 요즘은 폴아웃이나 엘더스크롤 지금하는 젤다 이런 게임이 좋아요
<samahui_x> 물론 아직도 에뮬로 파판5 드퀘5는 하고 있지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 흠... 스위치로 엘더스크롤도 다시 나온다는데... 이것도 사야될까 싶네요... 들고다니며 할 생각하면 사고 싶기는 한데... 이미 컴으로 한거라
<Work^Seony> 저는 엘더스크롤은 두번은 못하겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엘더스크롤 뿐만 아니라 베데스다 오픈월드 게임들은 전체적으로 두번은 못하겠더군요
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요!
<lexlove>  Work^Seony: 무덤 앞까지 갔어요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 초반이긴한데 그 정도면 이미 눈이 호강하셔서 언차티드 1,2,3은 아마 하기싫으실 수도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 4 그래픽이 워낙 잘나와서...
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 영화보는 듯한 기분으로 하고 있어요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 캐릭터들이 진짜 살아있는거 같죠.  엄청 잘만들었어요
<lexlove> 처음에 조작을 잘 못해서 다시 시작하기도 했는데 가는 길이 다르니 내용이 살짝 달라지더라구요. 와~
<lexlove> 이런게 콘솔게임이구나 감동하고 있어요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 피씨게임도 똑같아요 ㅎㅎ 다만 언차티드 개발사가 좀 남달라서 그렇죠
<autowiz_> 렉스님을 감동시킨 엑박인가요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 플스 샀어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 가족의 의견을 반영하여 플스로..
<autowiz_> 플스 도 훌륭하지요~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 툼래이다 하세요
<drake_kr> 아 lou 깨긴 해야는디..
<imsu> Work^Seony: latex beamer 한글 목차 잘 나오시나요?
<imsu> 목차 볼일이 없어서 몰랐었는데 오늘 발견하고 거슬리네요.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 한글 목차 잘 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> PotatoGim: 아 그런가요? 저는 한글 목차가 깨져나와서 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<PotatoGim> http://www.potatogim.net/wiki/TeX#.EB.AA.A9.EC.B0.A8.EC.97.90_.ED.95.9C.EA.B8.80_.ED.91.9C.EC.8B.9C
<imsu> PotatoGim: 오!!!!!!!!!!! 고수님!!!!!! 감사합니당 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잘 나오네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 다행이네요
<imsu> 캬~~~~~~
<imsu> 짱 좋당 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> PotatoGim: bookmark 추가했어요 키키킥
<pchero_work> 위키 좋네요. ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<imsu> 불근들 보내시와용 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-01
<samahui_tp> irc가 조용하군요
<samahui_tp> 야구 시즌이 돌아왔습니다. 좋아하는 두팀이 개막전부터 2연전 중인데... 두산이 1차전 완봉해버렸군요
<samahui_tp> 전 기분좋은데 아내가 한화 팬이라 성질부리네요 ㅎㅎ;; 오늘은 동점상황... 재미있군요
<samahui_tp> 테스트 입력도구
<samahui_tp> 구형 노트북 활용 좀 해보려가다 시간만 다 빼앗겼군요. 귀찮네요 그만하고 젤다로 주말을 달려야죠
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/617171221
<PotatoGim> 이럴수가...
<PotatoGim> 믿었던 ᅟZeroMQ가 배신을...
<HolyKnight> http://v.media.daum.net/v/20170331155359255
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-02
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 형님 계셔요? ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 어제 전자액자 좌표 있으시면 공유 부탁요 ㅎ 진현인 4/15(토)에 참가자로 오기로 했습니답 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> Taehee_Jang, 시험 일자는 언제...??
<ubuntustart> 안녕하세요. 주말 다들 잘 마무리하고 계신지요...^^
<ubuntustart> 개인 학습용으로 우분투를 설치해보려고하는데 파티션 분할관련해서 여쭤봐도 되련지..
<ubuntustart> ssd 256G , Ram 8 G 인 노트북 사용중입니다.  100G 정도의 여유 공간에 우분투를 설치하려고 하는데요.
<ubuntustart> swap , 루트, home 각각의 파티션을 얼마만큼 할당해야하나요?
<ubuntustart> 윈도우 10이랑 듀얼부팅으로 사용할예정이고 여유공간은 100G ,  이제막 시작하는 초보자가 학습용으로 사용하려고합니다.
<ubuntustart> 도움을 주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> 화이팅
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-26
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 곰도 괜찮고 다음팟플레이어도 괜찮습니다.
<bridgebot2> <draco> 전 부족하지만 VLC를....
<bridgebot2> <draco> 내 동영상 재생 통계를 기업들에게 보낼 수는 없다. 므흣.
<autowiz> 아하 자동으로 전송될 수 도 있겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> VLC 웬만한건 다 잘 돌려서 좋던데요
<autowiz> 화 DVD 타이틀 같은것도 플레이 된다고 들었습니다.
<autowiz> 영화
<samahui_ws> 저도 리눅스에서 영화볼때는 vlc가 가장 편하고 좋던데요
<bridgebot2> <kimej> iina는 저만 쓰나보네욥…
<bridgebot2> <draco> VLC가 가끔 한글 자막이(개인들이 만든 자막이라 비표준적인지도 모르지만) 안나오는 경우가 있어요
<razGon_JJSpring> 점심 맛있게 드셧죠?
<bridgebot2> <draco> 그리고 색감이나 화질가지고 뭐라 하는 분들이 간혹 있는데 ....전 그건 못 느끼겠고
<razGon_JJSpring> 혹시 리눅스도 스팀이 가능한가요?
<samahui_ws> 자막은 자막 설정에서 인코딩이랑 자막글꼴만 잘 선택해 놓으면 문제 없습니다
<bridgebot2> <draco> 저도 대부분은 문제 없는데 몇개가 안나오더라구요
<bridgebot2> <draco> iina는 맥용 아닌가요?
<bridgebot2> <draco> 리눅스도 스팀 됩니다. 모든 게임이 되는건 아니고요
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 아 그러네요 리눅스에선 영상을 본적이 없는듯…
<samahui_ws> 스팀은 돌아가는데 어차피 리눅스용 게임이 적어서...
<bridgebot2> <draco> 예전엔 동영상을 PC로 많이 봤는데, 요즘은 크롬캐스트+TV 나 태블릿으로 보는 경우가 많아서....예전같지 않네요
<bridgebot2> <draco> PC부팅 시키기도 귀찮을 지경
<bridgebot2> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그러게요 저도 폰이나 태블릿으로 보는듯
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 굳이 PC를 킨다면 노트북으로….
<bridgebot2> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 노트북 충전시키기도 뭔가 귀찮아요. 책상위에 노트북, 무선 키보드, 태블릿, 스마트폰, 스마트와치 기타등등 동시에 충전시키고 있으면 마눌님이 뭐라고 함
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실에서 안쓰는 구형 데탑을 하나 가져왔는데, 씨퓨가 i7 970 이라고 적혀있길래 별 기대를 안했더랬죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 알고보니, i7-7700k보다 멀티쓰레드 성능이 더 좋더군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아, 더 좋은게 아니라, 한 90% 정도 되네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘로서 맥에서 벗어나게 됐군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 축하 드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 18.04 테스트 삼아 설치해서 이것저것 해보는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우10에 있는 리눅스 서브시스템이 꽤 괜찮ㄴ헤요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 설치해서 이것저것 돌려보는데 잘 되는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이폰 메시지를 컴퓨터에서 보낼 수 없는 점은 좀 아쉽네요
<bridgebot2> <yisooan> @youngbin 언제나 환영입니다. :)
<bridgebot2> <douksini> 18.04출시 되었나요?
<autowiz> 베타1 버젼이 나온 상태입니다. 파이널 델타 ,RC 거쳐서 4월 후반에 정식으로 나올겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> :ircCloud^Seony 폰이랑 데스크탑 연동은 Pushbullet 쓰시면 어느정도 아이폰+맥 연동 비슷하게 가능하긴 합니다. 윈도에서도 아마 연동 기능 지원하는걸로 알고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이메시지가 가능해요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 사실 다른 연동은 별로 필요없고, iMessage만 가능하면 충분하거든요
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 아이메시지는 잘 모르겠네요…ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> SMS나 텍스트 인풋 달려 나오는 알림 회신 가능합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> sms나 그런 유형의 연동되는게 꽤 있는건 저도 알고있어요.  그냥 폰이 아이폰이다보니...
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> Aㅏ…
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무리봐도 안드로이드 폰은 못쓰겠더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> http://bbs.ruliweb.com/best/board/300143/read/36954013
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 미세먼지가 어느정도인가요 서울요
<bridgebot2> <fmowl> 100은 기본입니다.
<soyeomul> 아침에 산책을 할 수 없을정도인가요
<soyeomul> fm님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 100 이라는 수치가 어느정도인지 잘 몰라서요
<soyeomul> 저번에 뉴스에서 중국 북경에 시민들이 마스크 끼고 출근하는 모습을 봤는데
<soyeomul> 서울도 그런 모습과 비슷하나요
<soyeomul> 아 방금 뉴스보니 나옵니다.. 마스크 매출이 서울에서 1천% 상승했다는데.. 심각한가보네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 수고하세요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 1천% 상승이라면 기존엔 얼마나 마스크를 안썼다는건지...
<bridgebot2> <kimej> :ircCloud^Seony 사실 아이폰 메세지를 컴퓨터에서 보낼 수 없다는 점보단 컴퓨터 뒤에 사과가 없다는 점이 더 중요하지 않나요...읍읍!
<bridgebot2> <draco> 그래봐야 마스크 쓴 사람들 30명에 한명 꼴이에요. 거의 안씀
<bridgebot2> <draco> 마스크 쓴 사람들 절반은 황사마스크도 아니고 방한마스크
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-27
<bridgebot2> <douksini> 아 정말 공기 더럽네요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot2> <douksini> 하이요^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot2> <lz-reflpass> jebaldwe();
<bridgebot2> <lz-reflpass> 방한마스크는 있으나마나
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 어제 이거 하나 주문했습니다. http://www.mi.com/airwear/
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 역시 중국인건가 역시 샤오미인건가…
<ircCloud^Seony> 미세먼지가 심한가보군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러고보니 봄이 다가와서 그런가...
<bridgebot2> <lz-reflpass> 미세먼지 엄청납니다 가로등 빛줄기 보일정도;;
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 미세먼지 수준이 중국이랑 거의 같네요…
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 기숙사 아침운동 때문에 아침만은 미세먼지가 많았으면 하네요…ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 모두 안녕히 주무세요 zzzz
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-28
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 좋은아침이에요 ;)
<ubuntukorea> 안녕하세요
<ubuntukorea> 혹시 우분투 16.04에 nvidia 드라이버 설치하신분 계신가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 예전에 했었는데, 잘 되지않나요?
<sungyo> 전 아직 14.04라서요...(  '  ') 16.04는 서버에서나 올려 쓰는데..그나마도 php 버전이 높아서(?) 내려 쓰고 있어요.
<bridgebot2> <draco> 제 집PC가 16.04 + 엔비디아 조합인데
<sungyo> 음? 브릿지봇 오랜만에 보네요? 어디랑 연결된거에요...?
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> ubuntu-kr.slack.com #general 에 연결되어 있습니다.
<sungyo> 헉...슬랙ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 작년 2~3분기쯤 연결해서 지금까지 유지중 입니다.
<sungyo> 슬랙으로 들어가려면 안에서 누가 컴펌을 해주셔야 하나요?
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 아뇨 ubuntu-kr.org 에 슬랙 입장 버튼 누르시면 바로 가입 가능합니다
<autowiz> 루시도도 하이하이~
<LucyDoDo> autowiz: 안녕하세요 형~
<autowiz> 잘살고 있는감? ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 아뇨 요즘 알바 한다고 바빠요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어떤 알바 하고 있는감?
<LucyDoDo> 식당 알바 하고 있어요ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 오후 6시부터 새벽 1시까지 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으어 빡시겠구만~
<autowiz> 몇달정도는 괜찮아 ㅜㅜ
<ubuntukorea> 16.04 에 엔비디아 드라이버를 깔기만하면 무한로그인 현상이 생기네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ubuntukorea> 구글에 나오는 모든 방법을 다 해봣는데도 해결이 안되서요 ㄷㄷ;;
<autowiz> 엔비디아 드라이버하고는 상관이 없지만 , 원인은 정확히는 모르겠는데 저도 무한로그인 현상이 생긴적이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 배포판 업그레이드 하고 나서 노트북에서만 그랬었는데 /var/log/Xorg.0.log 파일에 에러가 나오긴 하는데 뭐가 문제인지 잘 모르겠던 상황이었구요.
<autowiz> 새로 계정을 하나 만들어서 다른 설정은 따로 안하고 로그인 하니 로그인이 되었습니다. /home/autowiz/.gconf 인가 하는 디렉토리를 이름을 바꿨더니 기존 계정도 로그인이 잘 되었습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 엔비디아 드라이버가 버전별로 다양하니, 각기 테스트를 해볼 수밖에 없겠네요...
<ubuntukorea> 조언 감사합니다. 드라이버 버전별로 테스트해보고있는데, 궁합이 맞는 드라이버가 어찌된게 하나도 없나보네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 엔비디아 홈페이지에서 받지마시고, apt에서 검색해서 나오는걸 설치하세요
<ubuntukorea> Seony님, apt 로 검색해서 설치하는 방식을 주로 썼는데, 구글에서 홈페이지에서 받아서 해보라는 글도 있어서, run file 받아서도 해봤는데, 둘다 안되더라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 어떤 그래픽카드 쓰세요?
<ubuntukorea> 1080ti 6개 꼽혀있는 서버 입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 채굴하시나요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스가 너무 최신의 하드웨어는 제대로 지원이 안되는 성향이 있어서 그래서 그런게 아닌가 싶네요...
<autowiz> 일단 1개만 꼽고 테스트 해보시는것도 추천드립니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 자세한 건 로그보고 분석해봐야 알겠지만, 예전에 쿼드로 2개 박아서 삽질할 때 보면, 엔비디아에서도 그래픽카드별로 권장하는 드라이버 버전이 별도로 있고 그렇더라구요
<ubuntukorea> 아뇨,딥러닝 학습용도인데요, 저도 리눅스는 처음이라서요. 알아보니까 리눅스는 하드웨어 영향을 많이 탄다고 하긴 하더라고요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 학습용인데 ti 6개면... 한 6백만원 되지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> apt에서 검색하니까 드라이버 나오는게 304, 331, 340, 346, 352, 361, 367, 375 이렇게 나오네요
<ubuntukorea> autowiz님, 한번 고려해보겠습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서 어떤 버전이 쓰시는 그래픽카드랑 가장 호환이 잘되는지 엔비디아 홈페이지 드라이버 목록에서 살펴보시고 구글링도 해보세요...
<ubuntukorea> 가격은 저도 정확하게는 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ, 회사에서 던져주고 세팅해라~ 하신거기때문에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 회사...
<ubuntukorea> 보통 375, 384를 많이 쓰는거같아서, 시도해보고있는데, 리눅스 정말 어렵네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래는 어렵지 않은데, 쓰시는 환경이 어려우신 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 consumer용 그래픽카드라면 한 방에 쉽게 됩니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 하긴 1080ti도 consumer용이긴 하죠... 암튼 보통 일반적인 상황에서는 아주 쉽게 됩니다...
<autowiz> 개수가 많아서 문제인지 os 버젼이 문제인지 드라이버 문제인지 X 문제인지 조건이 너무 많네요
<ubuntukorea> 그래픽카드랑 그래픽드라이버 문제가 아니고, 뭔가,,다른 하드웨어,,그니깐 커널 드라이버랑 문제가 발생하는걸수도 있나요?
<autowiz> 하나하나 제거해 나가보셔야 할거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 오늘 그래픽 출력헤더 6개 달린 서버에 우분투 설치했는데, 심지어 드라이버 설치 안하고도 잘 작동했어요.
<ubuntukorea> 제가 개인 pc로 쓰고있는 것도 1080ti 꼽혀 있는데, 이거는 문제없이 드라이버가 깔리거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 엔비디아에서 그래픽카드를 받아서 쓰시면, 더이상 커널 드라이버를 쓰는게 아니라는 의미입니다.
<autowiz> 16.04 나 16.10 하고 17.04~17.10 은 전체적으로 버젼업 된 패키지가 많은거 같습니다. 물론 제 개인적인 생각이긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 6개 가 꼽히는 보드가 있긴 하네요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 빗코인 채굴용으로 많이 나와있더라구요...
<ubuntukorea> ctrl+alt+f1 으로 들어가면, 드라이버 설치도 잘 됐고, 실제 테스트코드 돌려봐도 gpu 프로세싱도 잘하거든요.
<ubuntukorea> 근데 gui 모드만 못쓴다는게 문제입니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러시면요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 말고 쿠분투 한 번 설치해보시죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 어쩌면 lightdm이나 그쪽 관련된 패키지에서 뭔가 충돌이 일어나는 걸지도 모른다는 생각이 드네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 요즘은 lightdm 안쓰고 sddm 쓰나요...
<ubuntukorea> 제가 찾아본 결과로는 lightdm <<이녀석이 문제라서 발생하는거라고 봤는데요.
<ubuntukorea> 이걸 해결하려고 gdm ? 을 설치해서 바꿔봤는데 해결을 못했었거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 그러시면 쿠분투 한 번 시도해보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 베이스가 같으니까 똑같지 않을까 하는데, 제 경험은 달랐거든요...
<ubuntukorea> 기존 우분투 설치처럼, 삭제하고 설치해야하는건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 운영체제를 새로 설치하시는 겁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 설치 과정은 우분투랑 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 껍데기만 좀 다른 거에요
<ubuntukorea> 아, 쿠분투도 운영체제인가 보군요. 보안정책상 usb 사용이 좀 거시기해서 ㅠ.ㅠ 바로는 못해보지만, 시도해보겠습니다 !
<ircCloud^Seony> 쿠분투는, 윈도우 매니져만 다른 우분투에요
<ircCloud^Seony> KDE를 사용하는 ubuntu... 그래서 Kubuntu
<autowiz> X 설정을 수동으로 해보시는것도 도움이 될지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 좀 다른이야기 입니다만 . 일반 산술 연산만 쓰더라도 GPU 연산을 사용하면 코어수가 많으니까 이득이 있을 까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> gpu로 연산하면, 연산 성능만 따졌을 때는 어마어마하다더라구요
<autowiz> 그냥 정수연산이나 텍스트 비교 같은거요
<autowiz> 저희도 CPU 파워가 필요한 일이  좀 있는데 GPU 멀티코어로 해결을 해버릴까 싶은 생각이 방금 살짝 들어서요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그 gpu 연산하게 하는 CUDA 어플이니 뭐니하는게 세팅이 까다롭다고 본 거 같네요.
<autowiz> 저희는 전체 처리속도가 나온다해도 각각 레이턴시가 오래걸리거나 해도 문제라서 일단 그냥 생각만 하고있어야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ubuntukorea> 도움이 되실만한 내용인지는 모르겠지만.. 데이터베이스 조인연산(equi join, 단순 비교?)을 gpu 프로세싱 활용해서 속도 향상시켜본 경험이 있긴하네요.
<ubuntukorea> x 설정을 수동으로 한다는게 어떤 내용일까요? ^^;; 리눅스 초짜라 X가 뭔지도 잘 모릅니다 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ubuntukorea> 아무튼 방금 sddm 설치해서 dpkg-reconfigure sddm 으로 sddm 변경해봤는데요. gdm 변경할때랑 마찬가지로, 기본적인 로그인 화면 조차 안나오고 검은 화면만 나오네요
<bridgebot2> <kimsg1984> 혹시 필요하신 환경에, gui 어플리케이션이 필요한가요...?
<bridgebot2> <kimsg1984> 아, 마지막글이 5시 22분이군요;;
<bridgebot2> <kimsg1984> 초보자에게 *cli*는 부담될런가요...
<Seer> 오우
<Seer> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot2> <kimsg1984> 네 안녕하세요...
<ahiell> 파이어폭스에서 한글입력할때 돋보기같은거 뜨는데 어떻게 끄는지 아시는분 있으신가요?
<bridgebot2> <draco> 파폭에 그런게 있던가...
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-29
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot2> <draco> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 즐거운 목요일 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot2> <kimsg1984> 네 즐거운 목요일이에요 ;)
<razGon_JJSpring> 모닝요
<razGon_BGNR> BGNR
<razGon_BGNR> 무슨 말일까요?ㅎ
<razGon_BGNR> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_BGNR> 아무도 없는.ㅠ
<razGon_BGNR> 여튼 맛점하세요
<autowiz> 구휴 인가요?
<bridgebot2> <yisooan> 무한 로그인 현상 이 방법도 해보셨나요? https://askubuntu.com/a/223634
<bridgebot2> <yisooan> 해보셨을 거 같긴한데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아오 윈도우에서 퍼블릭키 만들어서 로그인하게 하는거 왜이렇게 어렵죠?
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래픽카드도 하나 장만했겠다, 이제 스카이림 인형놀이나 다시 해봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<mino2375> 안녕하세요
<mino2375> 리눅스에 대해 질문하고싶은게 있는데
<mino2375> 제가 지난번에 리눅스가 있는 서버컴을 가지고 싶어서 라떼판다 라는 개발보드를 하나 구입을 했는데
<mino2375> Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS 설치도중 갑자기 네트워크 하드웨어 를 못잡으면서 오류가 떳습니다
<mino2375> 커널패치는 부팅USB 내장 커널패치기능 같은거를 사용해봣지만 오류만 날뿐이었습니다
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 라떼판다 네트워크 하드웨어가 우분투랑 안맞을 수 있습니다'
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 안녕하세욥
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-30
<drake_kr> 사람 구하기 너무 힘드네요
<drake_kr> 좋은 방법 없을까요
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 어떤 사람이 필요하신가요
<autowiz> 지구에 인구수는 계속 증가하고 있으니까 조금만 있으면 구할 수 있을거에요
<bridgebot3> <dry8r3ad> 항상 회사는 뽑을사람이 없고 사람들은 갈 회사가 없다고하죠… ㄸㄹㄹ
<bridgebot3> <dry8r3ad> 서로의 눈높이를 맞추는게 중요하지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 서로서로 바라는게 너무 많은거지요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 한민족이 분단국가로 사는 이유'를 토론중? ㅎ
<autowiz> 기득권층이 욕심이 너무 많은것 부터가 문제라고 봅니다 저는 ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> 내가 언제? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 재순님 역시 나라를 좌지우지 하는 엄청난 분이셨던 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 블더님은 요즘 바쁘신지 방에 오시질 않으시는군요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot3> <fmowl> 이제 *한 강의* 듣고 집에 갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 한 강의 듣고 한강으로...(아재드립)
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-31
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 주말 코딩 고고싱~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 전 커뮤니티 워크샵 갑니다~
<autowiz> 와~ 워크샵 가는 커뮤니티 좋네요~
<autowiz> 어디로 가시나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 눈으로 보고 있는 쉘 이지만  가끔 예약 작업을 걸 때가 있어서 sleep 600 ; ls -al /backupdir 이런식으로 하는데
<autowiz> 굳이    for i in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ; do echo $i ; sleep 60 ; done     ;    ls -al /backupdir  이렇게 복잡하게 하지말고
<autowiz> sleep 명령을 인터벌 알림을 알려주는 sleep 프로그램을 하나간단하게 만들어서 써도 괜찮을거같습니다.
<autowiz> sleep2 600 --indicate 60 ; ls -al /backupdir 이런식으로 동작하게 말이지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예약 작업이면 걍 at 명령어 쓰는게 낫지않나요?
<bridgebot3> <ddolddoly> 짜잔
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-01
<bridgebot3> <draco> https://itsfoss.com/linux-mint-arch/amp/ 민트가 아치 기반으로 바뀐다네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인터뷰 내용을 보니, 더 이상 뉴비를 위한 배포판을 만들기가 싫다는 거군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 굉장히 다양한 의미가 함축되어있는 말인데... 예를 들자면, 뉴비 친화적인 인터페이스를 만들기 귀찮다던가...
<ircCloud^Seony> 나름 "숙련자용" 배포판 대충 만들어서, 귀찮은 설정은 니들이 알아서 해라라는 식의 의미도 내포될 수 있다는 뜻으로 들리네요...
<bridgebot3> <draco> 일단 한명
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot3> <fmowl> 오늘이 만우절인거 까먹었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  kykmrwyyow: drake_kr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  poekvnjv: igxactly ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  uvtwhiii: twinsen^cloud ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  hokugdrgw: igxactly ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  fbltopbibb: ircCloud^Seony ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  pbpkbhficl: kriskropd ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ysaedw: drake^cloud ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  jtmuohni: YJSoft ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  copxrycr: jason_KR ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  mggndrhw: drake^cloud ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  yusqulqip: devSejong_phone_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  qqutq: shiningbot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  veeyaa: ianychoi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  vjuqjwowc: ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  hahdtcu: ianychoi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  hvrss: shiningbot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  zjqvzqg: drake_kr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  wmuim: bridgebot3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  qncqcjgqvw: autowiz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ijfemzqmu: samahui_ws ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  tpnlbegt: ahoops ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  efvcchts: seyeongkim ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kamylSWE4GV> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ovbzhbah: DarkCircle ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-25
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 클라우드 플랫폼 내부 우분투에 깐 postfix 닭질 완료했씁니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 포워드를 해주는 중계 호스트는 그냥 구글 smtp.gmail.com 이 가장 낫더라구요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 SES 나 다른 곳들은... 헤더를 너무 많이 바꾸어야 하고해서...
<soyeomul^bionic> 그냥 익숙한 smtp.gmail.com 으로 지정해서 살짝 From 주소만 Reply-To 란으로 복사하고 끝냈습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 되더라구요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 정말 신기하더라구요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 옛날에 물리적 하드웨어 기계가 있어야만 가능했던 메일서버를 이젠 클라우드 내에서 쉽게 만들고 이것저것 실험해볼 수 있어서
<soyeomul^bionic> 너무 좋아요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁 소여물 주러 가야것어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-27
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 제가 크론에서 메일을 보내게끔 설정해서 첫번째 보고서 메일을 받았어요.
<soyeomul> 너무 기쁘서 자랑하러 왔네요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/raw/master/ss/gcp-cron-mail-20190327001.mbox.txt
<soyeomul> 어마어마하게 빡셌어요...
<soyeomul> 농사꾼도 할 수 있다는 자신감 막 생깁니다
<soyeomul> 할 수 있다!!!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~^^^
<autowiz> 아이고 수고많이 하셨습니다 ^^
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넨 정말 머리가 뽀개져서 하얗게 타버렸어요
<soyeomul> 파이썬으로 스크립트 짰으면 더 좋았는데...
<soyeomul> 하다보니깐 루비가 간결하게 코드가 나와서 그냥 루비로 마무리 지어버렸네요
<soyeomul> 루비는 쉘명령어를 `` 안에다 넣으면 걍 실행되더라구요
<soyeomul> 신기방기
<soyeomul> 파이썬은 .... subprocess 를 임포트 해서...
<soyeomul> 그시기 뭐 하여간 복잡하게 적어야 해서...
<soyeomul> 그래도 나중에 파이썬으로 한번 재도전 해보려해요~
<soyeomul> 어제 한우 발정탐지기 사업 설명회 갔다왔어요
<soyeomul> 그 업체 CTO 분께서 직접 오셔서 브리핑하셨어요...
<soyeomul> 진짜 머찌더이다...
<soyeomul> 한우 어미소가 발정인지 아닌지 그런걸 콤푸타 클라우드가 연산해서 농장주에게 핸드폰으로 알려주는거요
<autowiz> 잘 되면 확실히 편하긴 할꺼 같습니다
<soyeomul> 네넨^^
<soyeomul_> 크롬북 밧데리 다되어 꺼젓어요
<soyeomul_> 폰으로 인사하고 갑니다
<autowiz> 네~ 좋은하루 되셔요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul_> 모두 존 하루 되세요!!!
<soyeomul_> ^^
<pchero_work> test
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-28
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 굿모닝
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-29
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-23
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 이번 주면 거의...마무리네요?
<lexlove_> 네.^^
<jason_KR> 그나저나~~ 모두 건강하셔야....  ^^
<lexlove_> 내일 혹은 모레부터 인수인계 시작합니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 걱정이 많습니다.
<jason_KR> 확진자 숫자로만  보면 프랑스 7위,한국 8위, 네덜랜드 11위
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<jason_KR> pc hero_work: 점심식사 잘 했어요?  일하는데, 방해 아니면 좋겠습니다만, 어찌 잘 지내세요?
<soyeomul> 어어어 재준님 꾸벅
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> geary 테스트중입니다~
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> geary 테스트 결과 두가지가 맘에 안드네요
<soyeomul> 1. 나비에서 본문 작성시 한글이 앞뒤가 섞이는 문제
<soyeomul> 2. 메일 전송시에 한글을 EUC-KR 로 보내는 문제
<soyeomul> 그래서 조용히 지웠씁니다.. apt-get remove ...
<jason_KR> 그럼, 직접 수정을....ㅎㅎㅎ 1.은 ime 문제? 2.는 ..........아~ ㅋ
<jason_KR> 스트레스 받지 마시고, 걍 편한 거 쓰세요.
<soyeomul> GUI 는 천둥새가 가장 뽀대나고 그다음 에볼루션
<soyeomul> 근데 의리로 의리로 그놈에 대한 의리로 !!! 에볼루션 설치해뒀어요~
<soyeomul> 요즘 한우조합에 출생신고할때 그놈 에볼루션으로 송아지 출생신고합니다
<jason_KR> 저는 둘 다~ 컴 자원을 많이 쓰길레, 걍 웹-메일 사용하는 편이고요,
<jason_KR> 근데, 예전에 seti 인가~  은하계 생명체 찾는 프로젝트 아세요?
<soyeomul> 세티... 기억납니다
<soyeomul> 버클리로 기억해요~
<jason_KR> 세티 그 후 어찌 하는지~ 모르겠는데, 요즘 코로나 백신 개발에 지구 최강 슈퍼컴 7대 모은 것보다 빠른 성능으로 -
<jason_KR> 세티처럼 민간 봉사자 컴을 클러스터링 했데요.
<soyeomul> 음...
<jason_KR> 백시 개발의 결과 (7가지 제안) 까지 나왔고, 동물 실험만 남았다고...
<soyeomul> 실력자시네요 뉘신지 몰라도,,,
<jason_KR> 민간 개발 회사 같은데....잠시만요.
<jason_KR> 쉬는 컴 있으면 vm 방식으로 기여할 수 있더라고요. 잠시만요.
<soyeomul> freebsd current 메일링에도 한 프비 개발자가 cpu 자원을 코로나연구에 기여하자 라는 주제로 메일 띄웠더라구요
<soyeomul> 내용은 안 읽었는데... 대략 재준님이 말씀하시는거랑 비슷할거 같다는 생각 드네요
<soyeomul> 전 노는 콤푸타라도 인터넷에 연결하기가 참 빡십니다 집에 인터넷이 안깔려있어요
<jason_KR> https://foldingathome.org/2020/02/27/foldinghome-takes-up-the-fight-against-covid-19-2019-ncov/
<soyeomul> 오
<jason_KR> 저 잠깐 봤는데...vm ware 방식으로 idle상태의 내 컴 연산자를 빌려주는 것 같아요. 참고만 하세요. ^^
<soyeomul> 넹 재준님
<soyeomul> 으따 코로나바이러스 사진 참 미묘하네요 느낌이,,,
<soyeomul> 저렇게 자원 요청을 할 수 있다는건 기반 이론이 어느정도 자신이 있으니.. 저렇게 하는거 같은데,,,
<soyeomul> 그 자신감이 부럽네요,,,
<soyeomul> 스티브님 어소세여~~~
<steve2> 넹 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 와 첨뵙겠습니다 스티브님,,,
<steve2> 이렇게 반겨주시니ㅋㅋㅋ 새로운 사람들은 잘 없는건가요?
<steve2> 여기서 채팅 처음 들어와봤어요
<soyeomul> 아 irc 대화방에 처음이시라는 말씀이시죠?
<soyeomul> irc 역사 소개 간단히 해드리죠
<soyeomul> 국내에선 세이클럽이 과거에 유명했더랬져
<soyeomul> 1998년쯤인가요... 윈도 98 이 막 인기있을때에요
<steve2> 아 네 ㅋㅋ irc 해봐야지 하다가 저 라즈베리파이로 처음 들어왔어요
<steve2> 오오
<soyeomul> 그 세이클럽이 윈도98에서만 접속가능한데,,, 웹채팅 이 세이클럽 뒷단이 irc 서버입니다.
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 irc 라는건 인류가 사용하는 모든 챗팅방의 어머니격.
<soyeomul> 전 이렇게 소개해드리고 싶네요
<steve2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ그런 것 같아요
<jason_KR> 스티브님 반갑습니다. r-Pi 로 접속 했군요?!
<soyeomul> 너무 거창한 소개였네요 죄송;;;
<soyeomul> 아니 라즈베리파이에서 접속하셨다구요? 우오옹 그럼 초절정 제다이 아니신지...
<soyeomul> 소개부탁드립니다 어느별에서 오셨습니까요..?
<soyeomul> 전 소여물 황병희 농사꾼입니다 울진군에서 농사짓고 있어요
<soyeomul> 우분투 좋아하구요
<steve2> 와 진짜요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<steve2> 아 저 서울 마포사는
<soyeomul> 그냥저냥 한번씩 irc 대화방 들어옵니다
<steve2> 평범한 30세
<steve2> 입니다ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 마포구 서교동에 제 마누라가
<soyeomul> 딸 둘과 함께...
<steve2> 오?!
<steve2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 마포구 서교동만 압니다 다른동은 몰라요 전 울진 시골 촌놈~
<steve2> 저 사실 irc 클라이언트 깔기 어려워서 못하다가; 라즈베리엔 그냥 깔려있더라구요
<jason_KR> 전화접속모뎀>사설BBS > ISND > 천리안, 하이텔 > 마소도스 > 고퍼,유즈넷 > 마소윈도 > IIS > 인터넷 > 넷미팅 > IRC > (RFC159) > Web CHAT > IRCv3 뭐 이렇게? ㅎ
<steve2> 크
<steve2> 존경합니다
<soyeomul> 아니 UTF-8 irc 대화방에서 한글을 쓰시고 한글을 보시는것만 해도 엄청난 실력입니다 스티브님
<soyeomul> 엇 린돌님 안능히 주무세요~~~~~~~
<jason_KR> 스트브님, ASL 소개는 정중한 네티켓이죠!! 고맙습니다.
<soyeomul> 종종 놀러오세유 스티브님~
<steve2> RFC와우ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 50중반(후반 아니라고 막 우김), male, 서울(경기)입니다.
<soyeomul> 어쩌다 상황이 맞으면 이렇게 대화가 가능해지고
<steve2> ASL 소개가 혹시 뭔가요?
<steve2> 아아
<jason_KR> Age Sex Location
<soyeomul> 상황 안맞는날은 대화 몬하고 그냥 접속끊을때도 있구요
<steve2> age sex
<steve2> 네 저 30초반 남자 서울마포입니당ㅎㅎ
<steve2> 네 저 라즈베리로 작업할때마다 종종 올게요!
<soyeomul> 반가워요~
<jason_KR> 아~  위에 말씀하셨쟌ㅇ효.
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> rPi 3 ? 4? 설마 0 ? ㅎ
<steve2> 아ㅋㅋ 예전에 3사둔게 있는데
<soyeomul> 아 저도 궁금 파이3 파이4 어느게 더 조은가요?
<steve2> 한번 작은 서버 켜둘까해서 다시 슬쩍 켜서 여기까지 접속하게 됐습니다ㅎㅅㅎ
<jason_KR> 물어보나마나 4 죠 ㅋ
<steve2> 아 파이4가 월등하죠
<steve2> 네네
<soyeomul> 파이3은 근데... 냉각팬이 없다던데 사실인가요?
<jason_KR> 물어보나마나 100이 더 좋을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<steve2> 파이4 사고싶은데 아직 3도 잘 돌아갈 것 같고,, 해서 고민중입니다
<steve2> 음 아마 둘다 없을거에요
<steve2> 라즈베리파이는 모두 방열판 붙여야 하는것으로 알고있습니다
<jason_KR> 기본은 둘 다 없죠/.
<soyeomul> 음... 냉각팬이 없는게 전 더 좋아요 조용할거 같아서요
<steve2> 네 ㅋㅋ 아주 조용한데 불안불안하네요
<soyeomul> 제 크롬북도 냉각팬 없어서 조용합니다 전 이게 조아요~
<soyeomul> 스티브님 덕분에 오늘 이야기꽃 피우고있어요~
<soyeomul> 냥냥
<soyeomul> 아 저 먼저 자러가볼께요
<steve2> 감사합니다ㅋㅋ 저는 원래 카카오톡 오픈챗하다가
<soyeomul> 내일 또 송아지와 씨름하러~
<jason_KR> 예, 편안한 밤~~
<steve2> 아 넵ㅎㅎ 들어가세요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> 스팁님, irc client 뭐 쓰는지 물어도 되요? 저는  웹 ircCloud.
<steve2> 와 소여물님은 이맥스로 하고 계셨네요..
<steve2> 아 저는 라즈베리파이 기본 클라이언트로
<steve2> HexChat이 깔려 있더라구요
<jason_KR> 아~
<jason_KR> yeap ^^
<jason_KR> 글쵸, 잠시 잊었음.
<steve2> 네 궁금해서 이렇게 들어와봤습니다ㅎㅎ..
<steve2> 반갑습니다!
<jason_KR> 소여물님은 실력자. 농대 의 공꽈를 나왔나~ 아마 그래요.
<steve2> 오ㅋㅋ 송아지와 씨름하시다가도 또 우분투와 이맥스를 좋아하시고
<jason_KR> ^^
<steve2> 범상치 않으시네요ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 서울 쎄미나에도 오시고, 또...음...깃헙에 축산일지 기록 공유중 ㅋ
<steve2> 와 진짜요?ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 레알 임 ㅋ
<steve2> 깃헙에 축산일지라니ㄷㄷ
<jason_KR> 없는 사람 욕하는 건 아닌데...(어짜피 로그는 남으니까) ㅋ
<jason_KR> 없는 사람 욕하는 건 아닌데...foss 유력자들이랑 메일링도 서슴없이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<steve2> 와우..
<jason_KR> 모르긴 몰라도 토발즈랑 친할지도....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 근데, 토발즈'가 워낙 까칠해서; 암튼 확인은 안해봤어요.
<steve2> 대단하십니다
<steve2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<steve2> 확인은 안해주셔도 믿겠습니다!
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> 근데, 파이3으로 머하세요?
<steve2> 엇 저 크롤링 서버 하나 만들어놓고 놔두려고 했어요ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아~
<steve2> 네네 그래서 오랜만에 켜서
<steve2> 업데이트 중입니다ㅎㅎ
<steve2> irc 챗 재밌네요ㅋㅋ 좋은 분들도 많으신 것 같아요!
<jason_KR> 요즘은 인원이 좀 빠진,.../ 해외 계신 분들도 있고 yl 도 계시고..., bot 도 있고 ㅋ
<steve2> 엇 yl은 어떤 말인가요?
<jason_KR> 요즘은 인원이 좀 빠진,.../ 해외 계신 분들도 있고 yl 도 몇 분 계시고..., bot 도 있고 ㅋ 외국인도 계시고
<jason_KR> Young Lady
<steve2> 아아ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 죄송합니다. 너무 '점문'용어를 써서  ㅋㅋㅋ
<steve2> ㅋㅋㅋ아닙니다 많이 배우겠습니다
<steve2> 혹시
<steve2> 이런 irc 서버들
<steve2> 리스트 같은 것이나 그런 정보들은 어디서 얻을 수 있는 건가요?
<jason_KR> freenode.net
<jason_KR> 또는 지금 접속한 체널 서버에  /list 명령 이용합니다.
<jason_KR> brb
<steve2> freenode.net.. 정통느낌이 확 나네요ㅋㅋ
<steve2> 아 /list 명령 쳤더니 리스트가 떳어요
<steve2> 감사합니다!
<steve2> 휴
<jason_KR> ?
<steve2> 실수로 서버 disconnect 했는데 무슨 /msg nickserv identify
<steve2> 이렇게 하라고 나오는거에요ㅋㅋ 패스워드가 뭔지 모르는데
<steve2> 애먹었습니다
<jason_KR> 다녀왔군요?!
<steve2> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 예, 최근...1~2년전? 부터  스패머 걸르느라 그러는 것 같아요.
<steve2> 아하..! 여기에 처음와봐서 스팸도 어떤 모습일까 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ..
<steve2> 제가 채팅이 너무 많은가요?
<steve2> 오픈챗에 길들여서 있어서 그런지 ㅋㅋㅋ..
<jason_KR> 채팅이 너무 많은" 이라는 표현...은모르겠고요. ^^
<jason_KR> 대화, 글이 많은 편도 아닙니다.
<steve2> 앗 넵ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 다만, 다만....여기 이 체널의 필독 공지에도 있지만, 가능하면 한문장에 길게 쓰기를 권장합니다. 예컨데
<jason_KR> 이렇게
<jason_KR> 따로 쓰는 것을
<jason_KR> 지양합니다.
<steve2> 음 넵 알겠습니다
<jason_KR> 권장 사항이지   강제 아닙니다.
<jason_KR> 스페머'는 광고글 도배하고 도망가거나, 특별한 용건도 없는데 전체 명단의 사용자를 호출(또이름=닉을 다 쓰면) 누가 나 불렀나~하고   알림 소리가 들리잖아요. 그런 거 방지하려고요.
<steve2> 네ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 채팅 하다보면 한눈에 딱 들어오는게 좋더라구요ㅎㅎ
<steve2> 아하 그런식의 스팸이군요ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> ^^
<steve2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<steve2> 엇 저 업데이트가 다됐어요. 그리고 내일 또 출근을 해야할 것 같아 이만 저도 들어가보겠습니다!
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> 편안한 밤 되세요.
<steve2> 넵 제이슨님도 편안한 밤 되세요!
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-25
<regex> 안녕하세요
<aaa> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-26
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘은 크롬OS 에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리 설사 심해서 수의사 왕진요청해뒀는데 올때까지 40분정도 시간이 있어서요
<soyeomul> 잉여잉여하다가 우사로 가야것어요~
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 미국 2700조 코로나 추경 상원 통과했다는 소식 9시 뉴스 나오네요
<soyeomul> 한국 추경은 규모에서 게임이 안됨 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 으따 맥주 한캔 생각나는 밤이네요
<soyeomul> 근데 맥주가 다 떨어져서 이만 잠이나 자러 갈라유,,,
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> o/
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-27
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비가오는 금요일 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 코로나 아흐아흐 하여간 잘 해결되었음 좋겠어요 언능 어느 나라든 백신/치료제 빨리 만들었음 좋겠어요~
<soyeomul> 여기 울진... 정확히 소 키우는 분들도 지금 시장이 묶여있으니 쉽지 않아요...
<soyeomul> 코로나가 어느정도 수그러들어야 시장이 다시 열릴터인데...
<soyeomul> 아흐다롱디리~
<soyeomul> 커커커커피 한잔하러가유~~~
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세여~~~
<jason_KR> 식사 맛있게 하셨음꽈?
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아직 안먹었어요~
<soyeomul> 이제 먹으러 가야것어요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. 어휴~ 시간이...옙
<soyeomul> 좋은 하루요 재준님~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> 감사
<djangoman> 안녕하세요
<djangoman> ubutnu workspace 세팅관련 질문이 있어서 여쭤보고싶은데
<djangoman> 시간 괜찮으신분 계신가요?
<djangoman> ubuntu 18.04 를 사용중이고 현재 모니터를 3개를 사용중입니다.
<djangoman> 3개중에 좌측 2개를 스위칭하고 우측 한개를 고정해서 사용하고싶은데 세팅을 어떻게 해야할지 모르겠어서요
<Seony> 디스플레이 메뉴에서 배치하면 되지않나요?
<djangoman> gnome tweak tool 로 말씀하시는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 설정에 디스플레이 메뉴에서요
<Seony> https://askubuntu.com/questions/627320/put-external-monitor-on-the-left
<Seony> 여기서 나온 것처럼 마우스로 모니터를 배치하면 되거든요
<djangoman> 네네 배치는 3개다 정상적으로 하고있고, 현재 주모니터를 중간꺼를 사용중입니다.
<djangoman> 1, 2, 3 모니터가 있는데 현재 스위칭하면 2번만 움직이고 남은 1, 3 번은 고정이거든요
<djangoman> 그래서 이동하는걸 1,2 가 함께 움직이도록 하고싶습니다.
<Seony> 아... 1번이랑 2번을 세트로 묶어서 움직이도록 하고싶다는 의미시군요
<djangoman> 네네 그렇습니다.
<djangoman> 혹시 관련 링크나 방법이 없을까요?
<Seony> 그런 기능은... 윈도우에서도 지원 안되지 않나요?
<djangoman> 아... 그런가요...?ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 윈도우에서도 엔비디아 라데온 드라이버 그 어느 것도 그런 기능을 지원하는 건 못본 거 같네요
<jason_KR> 윈도도 고정은 안됩니다.
<Seony> 리눅스에서는 디스플레이 제어하는 게 더 까다롭고 어려워요
<djangoman> 아 그렇군요...
<djangoman> 스위칭은 결국 한번에 한개만 스위칭 되거나 전체가 스위칭 되도록만 가능한거군요...
<djangoman> 답변 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 매번 디스플레이 설정 열어서 배치를 바꿔가면서 쓰셔야할 듯 싶네요
<Seony> 아무래도 모니터 배열을 수시로 바꾸는 환경이 흔하진 않으니...
<djangoman> 넵 친절한 답변 매우 감사드립니다.
<jason_KR> 내가 말 중간에 끼어들은 것 같아서 미안하지만.....제 답도 Seo ny님이랑  같습니다.
<jason_KR> 제가 말씀 중간에 끼어들은 것 같아서 미안하지만.....제 답도 Seo ny님이랑  같습니다.
<Seony> 미안하다뇨 ㅎㅎ 끼어든게 아니라 지원사격입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지원은 언제나 환영이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 해석도 감사 ^^
<Seony> 요즘 제가 우분투를 데스크탑으로는 잘 안쓰다보니, 이제 GUI 설정하는 것도 다 까먹어가네요
<Seony> 예전에 모니터 6대 연결하려고 별 쇼를 다했는데, 그냥 DVI 헤드 6개 달린 그래픽카드를 사니까 한 방에 해결되는 허무함이...
<jason_KR> 저는 지금 우분투 (논리) 화면 4개, 윈도 (물리) 모니터 2개 * (논리) 가상 데탑 * 3 = 6, 그래서 한 10개 씁니다. +창피함
<jason_KR> 맞아요. DVI 6출력 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 맞아요. DVI 6출력 ㅋㅋㅋ 또는 HDMI
<jason_KR> 그 시기에 비됴 카드 여러개 이용하고, 모니터 6개 사용한 것이 다른 많은 사람들께 얼마나 많이 고무됐었게요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비가 옵니다 울진요
<soyeomul> 어 홀리님 어소세여~~
<soyeomul> 전 또 저녁 일하러 가네요 우사로 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 저녁 되세요~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-28
<soyeomul> Rnqkjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 점심묵고 맥주한캔 했네요 음주 irc중입니다~
<jason_KR> 풉, 반갑습니다.    낮술 즐기는 정도면 몰라도 낮술 좋아라"하지는 마세요~    ^^
<soyeomul> 어 재준님 반가워요~
<soyeomul> 으뜨뜨 이따 낮잠 자려고 한캔 했는데,,, 졸리내요 우우우
<soyeomul> 한캔 하고 나니 꾸벅 -> 반가워요 로 인사법이 바뀌는 마법이!
<jason_KR> 목적 달성 잘 하시는 중. ㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 저도 오수'나~ 한번?
<soyeomul> 모르는 말이라서 조용히 있을께요;;;
<jason_KR> (낮)오(잠)수 ㅋ
<jason_KR> 나짬
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 좋지요~
<soyeomul> 내일은 백암산 등산 !
<soyeomul> 꼭 하려구요
<soyeomul> 등산은 건강을 위하여~
<soyeomul> 어따 이제 눈꺼풀 무거워서 먼저 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 주말들 되세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 소여물 주고 친구들과 저녁먹고 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 소여물 일기 쓰려고 git push origin master
<soyeomul> 딱 엔터쳤더니... gitlab.com 낫 파운드!!!
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 이거 몬 소리인고 싶어서 방금
<soyeomul> 프리노드 gitlab 채널 가서 알아보니...
<soyeomul> 무슨 공사중이라네여
<soyeomul> 10분 걸린다네여~~
<soyeomul> 아흐다롱디리
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 이제 깃랩 연결됩니다
<soyeomul> 만세!!!
<foxmask> 안녕
<jason_KR> 토요일 오후, 웬 일이세요? 건강하지요?
<foxmask> jason_KR: hi, yes I'm fine, health is very good until now. I've just finished to prepared a Bulgogi for this evening ;)
<foxmask> jason_KR: what about you ?
<jason_KR> 아~ 불고기 ㅋㅋㅋ 좋습니다.    하지만, 너무 많은 사람들을 만나지는 마세요.   ;)    제 건강도 좋아요. 특히 주변 사람들도 건강하고....  또, 여기 IRC 회원들도 다 건강합니다. ^^
<jason_KR> 중국, 한국은 조용해지는 분위기인데, 유럽, 특히 북유럽, 서유럽쪽으로 더 번진다~"고 하니 걱정입니다.
<foxmask> i avoid to get out of the house
<foxmask> i'm happy that everbody here is not ill
<jason_KR> 예,    하지만, 저는 작년 겨울 = 평상시 처럼    근무, 활동합니다.
<foxmask> european people are not serious with the coronavirus since the begining. "that will not happend to us" ... and now the number of ill poeple is bigger than chinease and korean ill people
<foxmask> even Trump is stupid
<foxmask> there is a joke about Trump ; the English Prime Minister, the German Prime minister and the pope
<foxmask> I can try to write it in english ;)
<jason_KR> 참, 나에게 LiveCorona.co.kr 을 소개해 줬고 고맙게 잘 봤습니다.  그런데, 최근 CoronaBoard.kr 사이트도 잘 만들어졌고 최근에는 코로나 보드 .kr 을 더 자주 봅니다.
<jason_KR> 예, 예, 잘 압니다. 맞아요.
<jason_KR> (이란,) 스페인, 이탈리아   폭발적 증가할 것 이라는 이야기를 저는 2월에 들었었어요. 마치 예언처럼...적중됐고요. ㅠㅠ
<foxmask> yes
<jason_KR> BTW, 회사로 출근은 않하거나= 못하거나     집에서 재택 근무합니까?
<foxmask> Yes I did 2 weeks
<jason_KR> 예에~
<foxmask> next week the company ask us to stay at home 1 week for "holidays"
<foxmask> because the economy slown down
<foxmask> activity slow down too
<jason_KR> 예,   미국 동부,중부,서부에 있는 내 친구들 얘기를 듣자하니~ 미국 상황은 거의 "세균전쟁" 수준이라고...
<foxmask> so I could return to study korean that I stopped because I was not ready to be focus
<jason_KR> 또, 폴란드에 있는  친구는  아직 안정적이지만, "식구들을 한국으로 보내야 할지~" 고민하고 있습니다.
<jason_KR> 여기도 'econony and whole activity slow down, too" also. 저도 회사일 보다는 개인 공부를 많이 해요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<foxmask> ^^
<jason_KR> 주말 저녁 식사 맛있게 하세요. ^^
<foxmask> jason_KR: thanks. You too !
<foxmask> take care of you and your familly
<jason_KR> 예, 많이 고맙습니다. and U 2. ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-29
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~! 오랜만에 들려봅니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 요즘 바쁘신가봐요
<PotatoGim> 어쩌다보니 관리 역할도 좀 하게 되버려서 정신이 없네요...ㅠ
<jason_KR> 우선, 건강하시고... 회사일로  과로하지 말기요 ^^
<PotatoGim> 예 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 못뵌지도 오래되서 한번 뵐 수 있으면 좋겠는데 코로나사 또 난리네요...
<jason_KR> 말씀이라도 고맙습니다.  일단, 소나기 피하고... ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 써니님 계시는 곳은 괜찮으시죠? ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> (LiveCorona.co.kr)  CoronaBoard.kr    내가 또 끼어들자면, "요즘 체감한다"고...
<jason_KR> 하와이 지금시간 토요일 23:23분 아직 잠 잘 시간은 아닌데..... 아마
<jason_KR> 아마 은하계 전쟁 중? ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 아하 ㅎㅎ 이브온라인을...
<Seony> 네 저 있는데는 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ.
<jason_KR> 저도 좀 구체적으로 얘기하자면, 2달동안 같은 구(양천구)에서  간헐 발생 10인 미만(?) 정도... 연쇄, 집중 발병 없어서 다행이요.
<jason_KR> 회사 근처 구에서도 간은 수준
<jason_KR> 회사 근처 구에서도 같은 수준
<PotatoGim> 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ 안양시는 16번째까지 나왔는데 16번째가 생후 2개월 아기라네요 ㅠ;
<jason_KR> 정작 중국인등 외국인 근로자들 많이 모이는 시흥시의 외국인은 0명. (용인다녀온 할배/할매가 걸렸다나?)
<jason_KR> s/사는/모이는
<PotatoGim> 그럼에도 불구하고 가까운 주변에서만 봐도 입국 제한에 대한 의견이 많더라구요... 으음...
<jason_KR> 예 !
